# Word Association



## Aikikitty

It's another totally useless but it could be fun thread!  It's supposed to work by saying the first thing that comes to your mind when you see the word posted by the last person.

My example:

Martial Arts = Aikido
Aikido = joint locks
joint locks = ouch
ouch = what I said when I fell down the stairs

Another site is on their 169th page with this! 

I'll start---

  Martial Talk =

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *It's another totally useless but it could be fun thread!  It's supposed to work by saying the first thing that comes to your mind when you see the word posted by the last person.
> 
> My example:
> 
> Martial Arts = Aikido
> Aikido = joint locks
> joint locks = ouch
> ouch = what I said when I fell down the stairs
> 
> Another site is on their 169th page with this!
> 
> I'll start---
> 
> Martial Talk =
> 
> Robyn :asian: *



 Martial Talk = Friends of Martial Arts


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Martial Talk = Friends of Martial Arts *



Friends of Martial Arts =  Bash Buddies


----------



## Cthulhu

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Friends of Martial Arts =  Bash Buddies   *



Bash Buddies = Sunday morning.

AldonAsher and arnisandyz know what I'm talking about 

Cthulhu


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Bash Buddies = Sunday morning.
> 
> AldonAsher and arnisandyz know what I'm talking about
> 
> Cthulhu *



Sunday morning -  Hang over!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Friends of Martial Arts =  Bash Buddies   *




Well, that's only you.:rofl: 



Master of Blades =  viable opponent :rofl:


----------



## karatekid1975

Ok, I'll bite on this one. This could be fun. J, no one said M.O.B. You cheated LOL.

Hangover = Fun nite last night?

If I seen this thread sooner with the "sunday" one, I would have said: Sunday = sleep. My favorite pass time, besides MA.


----------



## Kenpo Wolf

This sounds like fun

Fun last night = *SEX*


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Well, that's only you.:rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Master of Blades =  viable opponent :rofl: *



Why thankyou.......*Looks up Viable*  

 

Sex = flexible


----------



## GouRonin

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Sex = flexible *



Why I hate American Kenpo Politics and why I will never again practice the art.

Oops. Was that my _"out-loud"_ voice?

Sorry...Uh...._"flexible"_....welllllllll ....hmmm... something my ex-girlfriend's sister was.

Oh I hate this game...
:cuss:


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Why thankyou.......*Looks up Viable*
> 
> 
> 
> Sex = flexible *



No seriously what does Viable mean!


----------



## Nightingale

www.dictionary.com

viable:

Capable of living, developing, or germinating under favorable conditions. 
Capable of living outside the uterus. Used of a fetus or newborn. 
Capable of success or continuing effectiveness; practicable: a viable plan; a viable national economy.


----------



## Nightingale

flexible=gumby


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *www.dictionary.com
> 
> viable:
> 
> Capable of living, developing, or germinating under favorable conditions.
> Capable of living outside the uterus. Used of a fetus or newborn.
> Capable of success or continuing effectiveness; practicable: a viable plan; a viable national economy. *



:shrug:


----------



## Zepp

Gumby = Pokey


----------



## Nightingale

pokey= pillsbury dough boy


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *pokey= pillsbury dough boy *



Pillsbury Dough Boy = soft and pasty


----------



## Blindside

soft and pasty = kenpo senior

I can't believe I just said that....  I think I'll log off and hide now.

Lamont


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by Blindside _
> *soft and pasty = kenpo senior
> 
> I can't believe I just said that....  I think I'll log off and hide now.
> 
> Lamont *



I can just see the beatings begin.  Firts Salmon Rushdy who had to go into seclusion for fear of his life and now Lamont.


----------



## Kirk

kenpo senior = the journey


----------



## Cruentus

The Journey=an 80's band


----------



## Cruentus

LoL I'm going to cheat and answer my own:

an 80's band=mullets!


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by PAUL _
> *LoL I'm going to cheat and answer my own:
> 
> an 80's band=mullets!  *



Mullets = Camaros


----------



## TLH3rdDan

> Mullets = Camaros



Camaros = rednecks


----------



## Jill666

Camaros= How you doin?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

How you doin? = Foxworthy.


----------



## Aikikitty

Foxworthy = comic strip

Robyn


----------



## thesensei

> *Camaros = rednecks *



Rednecks = my father-in-law!

WOW...how do things degenerate from talking about Martial Arts to father in laws????   

JB


----------



## Blindside

father-in-law = senile


----------



## Baoquan

senile = bingo.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Baoquan _
> *senile = bingo. *



Bingo = I Get IT! (* Grasping a new technique *)


----------



## Master of Blades

I've got it! = Experiments


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Experiments = kaboom


----------



## Kirk

Kaboom = pu-38 space modulator


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Kaboom = pu-38 space modulator *



pu-38 space modulator = I have no idea


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *pu-38 space modulator = I have no idea *



I have no idea = Gou's first comment on his honeymoon


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *pu-38 space modulator = I have no idea *



hehehe ... Marvin Martian!  He was going to use the pu-38 space
modulator to blow up the earth.  Bugs Bunny stole it, 
unbeknownst to Marvin, while waiting for the earth to explode.
In his shock, he was overheard saying, "Where's the kaboom?
There was supposed to be an earth shattering kaboom!"


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Sorry...Uh...."flexible"....welllllllll ....hmmm... something my ex-girlfriend's sister was.*



I thought that game was forbidden?:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *No seriously what does Viable mean!  *



Next time I'll say worthy opponent how's that.


----------



## Baoquan

Gou's first comment on his honeymoon = not meant for human consumption.


----------



## Kirk

not meant for human consumption = light beer


----------



## Jill666

light beer= useless items


----------



## thesensei

useless items = grocery store discount cards


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by thesensei _
> *useless items = grocery store discount cards *



Grocery store discount cards = clean up in aisle 6


----------



## Bob Hubbard

clean up in aisle 6 = Stock Clerk Down!  Bring a body bag n mop, stat!


----------



## Baoquan

Body bag 'n' mop = holidays with the family.


----------



## Kirk

holidays with the family = 20lbs.


Mom can COOK!


----------



## karatekid1975

20lbs = lose it.

Which this gal needs to lose again after the holidays


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *20lbs = lose it.
> 
> Which this gal needs to lose again after the holidays  *



Lose It =  Open a Can of WhoopAss!!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Open a Can = Sledge-O-Matic!

(He didnt hit me with nuthin, til he smashed that FN Jello!)

:rofl:


----------



## Kirk

Sledge-O-Matic = Fly By Night Industries


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Fly By Night Industries = patented pan


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Fly By Night Industries = patented pan *



i knew there was more than one reason to like you!


----------



## Bob Hubbard




----------



## GouRonin

Rob & Baoquan, My honeymoon was very romantic. I was screaming things that night for sure.

Of course most of the words were along the lines of..._"Ow! You're hurting me!"_ But I am sure that anyone listening would have said that I at least sounded masculine.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *Rob & Baoquan, My honeymoon was very romantic. I was screaming things that night for sure.
> 
> Of course most of the words were along the lines of..."Ow! You're hurting me!" But I am sure that anyone listening would have said that I at least sounded masculine.
> 
> *



New Match Time!!!!!

sounded masculine = Mickey Mouse!   

:rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

BTW guys.... the name of this site is MARTIAL not MARITAL talk.

I know thats caused confusion in the past, but still, one would hope ya dont keep a unicorn in the bedroom.....


----------



## Kirk

Mickey Mouse = Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Kenpo Wolf

Full Metal Jacket = Stanley Kubrick, the best director in show biz


----------



## Kirk

Stanley Kubrick, the best director in show biz = hippy hypocrit


----------



## Bob Hubbard

hippy hypocrit = Tiny Tim


----------



## karatekid1975

Tiny Tim remains me of everyone who has the nick name "tiny." It's usually a big guy that wants to pumble you.

So ....... Tiny Tim = big mean guy


----------



## TLH3rdDan

big mean guy = beer belly


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> *big mean guy = beer belly *



Beer Belly = 6 pack


----------



## TLH3rdDan

6 pack = just getting started


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> *6 pack = just getting started *



Just getting started = I'm too young


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Just getting started = I'm too young  *



I'm too young = To Wong Fu


----------



## TLH3rdDan

i'm too young = youth is wasted on the young


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> *i'm too young = youth is wasted on the young *



Youth is wasted on the young = Dont hate!


----------



## TLH3rdDan

dont hate! = meditate


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> *dont hate! = meditate *



mediate = INXS


----------



## TLH3rdDan

inxs = overrated


----------



## Aikikitty

overrated = college

Robyn:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *overrated = college
> 
> Robyn:asian: *



college = I did what in your tuba?


----------



## Kirk

I did what in your tuba? = this one time, at band camp


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *I did what in your tuba? = this one time, at band camp *



this one time, at band camp = Flutes


----------



## Aikikitty

Flutes = don't chimney's have one?

Or is that called something else?

Robyn


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *Flutes = don't chimney's have one?
> 
> Or is that called something else?
> 
> Robyn *



= I still have no idea


----------



## karatekid1975

Still have no idea = stumped

Blades is stumped for once


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *Still have no idea = stumped
> 
> Blades is stumped for once   *



Stumped = Un-stumped

And Ha Ha Karateperson


----------



## Kirk

un-stumped = einstein


----------



## Blindside

unstumped = regrowth


----------



## Blindside

OK fine....

einstein = relativity


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Blindside _
> *OK fine....
> 
> einstein = relativity *



Relativity = Something this thread aint


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Relativity = Something this thread aint *



= Un-interesting


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *= Un-interesting *



= Interesting


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *= Interesting *



= Me :rofl: 

Sorry I had to......


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *Flutes = don't chimney's have one?
> 
> Or is that called something else?
> 
> Robyn *



How about a flue.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *= Me :rofl:
> 
> Sorry I had to...... *



WHAT!!!!  You are kidding right????:rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *WHAT!!!!  You are kidding right????:rofl: *



No I wanted to get my second blackbelt


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *No I wanted to get my second blackbelt  *



Oh I see.


----------



## karatekid1975

I think it left off at ....

= me

Ok, then .....

me = rookie hehehehehe 

When I get a black belt (for real that is), I'll still be a rookie, just an advanced rookie


----------



## jfarnsworth

That's all that it means. Experience.


----------



## Aikikitty

rookie = baseball

Robyn


----------



## Nightingale

baseball = fly


----------



## Kirk

fly = trap


----------



## Rob_Broad

trap = marriage


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *trap = marriage *



Too funny!!!!!!:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TLH3rdDan

marriage = hell on earth


----------



## Baoquan

hell on earth = Rod Stewart in Concert.


----------



## theneuhauser

rod stewart in concert = teeming masses of horny ladies


----------



## chufeng

Which, of course, brings us back to "fly"

 
chufeng


----------



## rachel

fly=zipper


----------



## Jill666

Zipper=ripper

(If you have to ask, don't)


----------



## karatekid1975

ripper = fart :rofl:

Good beer fart is the perfect "ripper" and stinker  

Oh lord. I think I'm drunk LOL ...... good rippers in the morning


----------



## TLH3rdDan

fart = beans


----------



## Aikikitty

beans = beanie babies

(the collectibles of course)

Robyn


----------



## TLH3rdDan

beanie babies = pokemon

yet another in the long line of comercial fads to hook kids


----------



## chufeng

Pokemon=YuGiOh


----------



## Aikikitty

YuGiOh = cards

Robyn


----------



## TLH3rdDan

cards = strip poker


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> *cards = strip poker *



Strip Poker = :rofl: 

And yes you do have to continue that


----------



## Kirk

strip poker = boobies!


----------



## TLH3rdDan

boobies = hummm well i cant say what im thinking lol ill let someone else come with something


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *strip poker = boobies! *



Okay this thread is getting a bit X-Rated now


----------



## Rob_Broad

boobies = politicians


----------



## TLH3rdDan

naaa its more like pg-13... MOB go check out the transformers thread lol...

politicians = jackasses


----------



## rachel

jackass=MTV


----------



## jfarnsworth

MTV = Madonna


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *MTV = Madonna *



Madonna = Singing


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *strip poker = boobies! *



boobies = lost money


----------



## rachel

lost money=mcdojo


----------



## Aikikitty

mcdojo = scary clown

Robyn


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *mcdojo = scary clown
> 
> Robyn *



Scary Clown = Nightmare


----------



## Rob_Broad

Nightmare = Mother - In - Law


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *Nightmare = Mother - In - Law *



Mother in Law = Jewish people :shrug:


----------



## Jill666

Jewish people = Good bagels


----------



## rachel

good bagels=dunkin donuts


----------



## Baoquan

dunkin donuts = Tim Horton's

(Horton's kicks ***!! Go Canada!!)


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Jewish people = Good bagels *



Thankyou :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *good bagels=dunkin donuts *




Dunkin doughnuts = law enforcement (no offense please, it just happens in my neighborhood.)


----------



## Aikikitty

law enforcement = a good proffesion to use your Martial Art skills! 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Kirk

a good proffesion to use your Martial Art skills = bouncer


----------



## Kenpo Wolf

Bouncer = Big Boobs


----------



## karatekid1975

big boobs = fat guys

They have bigger boobs than me ...... no fair *pouts*


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *big boobs = fat guys
> 
> They have bigger boobs than me ...... no fair *pouts* *



 Bumber, It'll be o.k.


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *big boobs = fat guys
> 
> They have bigger boobs than me ...... no fair *pouts* *



HEY!!! I represent that remark!


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *HEY!!! I represent that remark! *



LOL And Karatekid you should be proud of your boobs! I know I am :rofl:


----------



## karatekid1975

Hehehehehehe I'm such a dork sometimes  Hey, at least, I don't have those big boobies to weigh me down when I do perfect flying side kick


----------



## Master of Blades

Okay lets stop talking bout boobies........I know I'm a teenager but theres only so much I can take!!!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Okay lets stop talking bout boobies........I know I'm a teenager but theres only so much I can take!!!!!!  *



Nothing wrong with boobies.  Anyway maybe that's why your mum kicked you out of that chair last night.:rofl:  Piece of advice. If a woman can beat you up leave her alone.


----------



## rachel

fat guys=sumo wrestlers


----------



## jfarnsworth

sumo wrestlers = Rikishi


----------



## karatekid1975

Ok, I'm lost. What is Rikishi?


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *Ok, I'm lost. What is Rikishi? *



A (BIG) WWE wrestler.


----------



## Kirk

Rikishi = Yoshi


----------



## Master of Blades

Yoshi = Mario 




> Nothing wrong with boobies. Anyway maybe that's why your mum kicked you out of that chair last night. Piece of advice. If a woman can beat you up leave her alone.



Hey she attacked me..............


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Yoshi = Mario
> 
> Hey she attacked me.............. *



Hmmm, it must be rough to be the lowest on the pole in the household, huh.


----------



## rachel

mario=Italian guy


----------



## mtabone

Italian Guy= GoodFellas


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *mario=Italian guy *



Italian guy =  Me


----------



## karatekid1975

Me = a gluttin for punishment 

*checks out her bruises and sore body from Judo AND TKD class (both classes in one day ...... ouch)*


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Hmmm, it must be rough to be the lowest on the pole in the household, huh. *



No I can beat up my little 13 yr old Brother


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *No I can beat up my little 13 yr old Brother  *



Well that's good. At least your like not totally helpless then.:shrug:


----------



## Master of Blades

Of course not........:shrug:


----------



## Rob_Broad

A glutton for punishment = Any man about to say, "I Do"


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *A glutton for punishment = Any man about to say, "I Do" *



Any man about to say, "I Do" = Suckers


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Any man about to say, "I Do" = Suckers  *



Suckers = Blow pops


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Suckers = Blow pops *



Blow pops = Pop Tarts


----------



## jfarnsworth

pop tarts = breakfast


----------



## karatekid1975

Breakfast = something I don't do .....

I sleep till noon LOL


----------



## jfarnsworth

sleep 'til noon = something I haven't done in years.


----------



## rachel

sleep til noon=hangover


----------



## Chronuss

hangover=not fun.


----------



## Doc

Bad kenpo


----------



## Chronuss

bad Kenpo = ...hangover.


----------



## Master of Blades

Hangover = Passover :shrug:


----------



## Aikikitty

Passover = Easter

Robyn :asian:


----------



## rachel

easter=bunnies


----------



## Kirk

bunnies = lil round pellets


----------



## Aikikitty

lil round pellets = Pac Man  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad

Pac Man = the 80's


----------



## Jill666

the 80 = hair bands!


----------



## Kirk

hair bands = Sweet Child Of Mine


----------



## Master of Blades

Sweet Child of Mine = Racket!


----------



## Rob_Broad

Racker = Most martial arts organizations


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *Racker = Most martial arts organizations *



Most Martial arts organisations = Martial Arts


----------



## jfarnsworth

martial arts = kenpo

(sorry, I'm partial to my art  )


----------



## rachel

kenpo=ed parker


----------



## Chronuss

Ed Parker=The Man.


----------



## Chronuss

the man = the 5-0


----------



## Aikikitty

The Man = Batman!

Robyn


----------



## Kenpo Wolf

BatMan = Stupid Movies. The first one was decent but the last three was lame


----------



## Kirk

Stupid Movies = The Big Labowski


----------



## Master of Blades

The big Labowski = Robbing a bank


----------



## rachel

robbing a bank=ski mask


----------



## Master of Blades

Ski Mask = Smileys 

And can I say this is the worst I have ever seen! Whoever made it needs some help......:lol: :shrug:


----------



## karatekid1975

Dang! I missed the hair band thing LOL.

Smileys = chat

Which I do a lot of     :shrug:  (How's that for smileys hehehehehe).


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *Dang! I missed the hair band thing LOL.
> 
> Smileys = chat
> 
> Which I do a lot of     :shrug:  (How's that for smileys hehehehehe). *




Chat = Chat Noir = Black Cat   My Familiar


----------



## Kirk

Black Cat = superstition


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *Black Cat = superstition *




Superstition = Witchey Woman


----------



## Kirk

Witchy Woman = Styx


----------



## Master of Blades

Styx = My ex girlfriend :shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Styx = My ex girlfriend :shrug: *



My Ex Girl Friend = Minister

(* Yes she is a Methodist Minister  *)


----------



## Master of Blades

Minister = Politics


----------



## Rich Parsons

Politics = Human Being


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Politics = Human Being *



I would have said sucks but sup to you

Human Being = Aliens


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I would have said sucks but sup to you
> 
> Human Being = Aliens  *



Aliens = Our Neighbors for good or bad


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Aliens = Our Neighbors for good or bad *



= Unfortuantly true


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *= Unfortuantly true *




True = False


----------



## Master of Blades

False = Crap

Crap = Your Yo' momma cusses


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *False = Crap
> 
> Crap = Your Yo' momma cusses  *




Yo Momma = http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6092


http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6092 = Threads on Martial Talk


----------



## Master of Blades

Threads on Martial Talk = Posters

Posters = Master of Blades 

:rofl: Now this is where it gets interesting......:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Threads on Martial Talk = Posters
> 
> Posters = Master of Blades
> 
> :rofl: Now this is where it gets interesting......:rofl: *




Master of Blades = A silly little English boy .   :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Master of Blades = A silly little English boy .   :rofl:   *



A Silly little English boy = Still smarter then anything America could come up with  

And Dont talk to your father like that BOY! :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *A Silly little English boy = Still smarter then anything America could come up with
> 
> And Dont talk to your father like that BOY! :rofl: *




America Boy = Innovation and Invention !


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *America Boy = Innovation and Invention ! *



Innovation and Invention = That tend not to work and lead to war


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Master of Blades = A silly little English boy .   :rofl:   *




LOLOL .. sorry MOB, you're my bud and all .. but I can't help but
picture ya in knee highs socks, shoes that buckle, "knickers" that
stop at the knee, and a little english hat, while holding a cricket
ball .... practicing tossing googlies.    Whatever the hell
a googlie is.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Innovation and Invention = That tend not to work and lead to war  *



War = Revolution War and War of 1812 where ummm we did ok.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *LOLOL .. sorry MOB, you're my bud and all .. but I can't help but
> picture ya in knee highs socks, shoes that buckle, "knickers" that
> stop at the knee, and a little english hat, while holding a cricket
> ball .... practicing tossing googlies.    Whatever the hell
> a googlie is. *




Googlie = Wicked Spit Forked Ball


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *LOLOL .. sorry MOB, you're my bud and all .. but I can't help but
> picture ya in knee highs socks, shoes that buckle, "knickers" that
> stop at the knee, and a little english hat, while holding a cricket
> ball .... practicing tossing googlies.    Whatever the hell
> a googlie is. *



What the hell is a googlie?!!! And thats funny cuz I can really see you sitting in front of the TV with a beer belly drinking a can of beer thinking that Martial Arts is slappng your wife when she refuses to make you dinner  

Still "buddies" huh?


----------



## Jill666

Snicker, snort. Ahem. Sorry MOB

Revolutionary War = Independance


----------



## Master of Blades

Its okay Jill, I'll get you back too........just another one for the list. 

Independance = Communism


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *What the hell is a googlie?!!! And thats funny cuz I can really see you sitting in front of the TV with a beer belly drinking a can of beer thinking that Martial Arts is slappng your wife when she refuses to make you dinner
> 
> Still "buddies" huh?  *



You're partially right.  If I even _*thought*_ about slappin
the wife I wouldn't be here right now!  That woman is psychic or
psychotic, I can't really tell.

But of course, buddy!  No go eat some crumpets!


----------



## Rich Parsons

Independance = moving out of home


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Independance = moving out of home  *



Moving out of home = Something I have yet to do.

Yes I still live with my mother, what you gonna do bout it  

:rofl: 

Wheres Jason tonight  Was looking forward to throwing a few Yo' momma cusses his way


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Moving out of home = Something I have yet to do.
> 
> Yes I still live with my mother, what you gonna do bout it
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Wheres Jason tonight  Was looking forward to throwing a few Yo' momma cusses his way  *




Something I have yet to do = To be or not to be


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Something I have yet to do = To be or not to be
> *



Least you didnt say Sex after that  

To Be or Not to be = Shakespeare


----------



## Rich Parsons

Shakespear = English Play Write

Shakespear = Hamlet

Hamlet = Mel Gibson


----------



## Jill666

Mel Gibson = still yummy


----------



## Master of Blades

Still Yummy = Crumpets


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Still Yummy = Crumpets  *



Crumpets = Tea


----------



## rachel

tea=leaves


----------



## jfarnsworth

Leaves = spring

spring isn't here yet


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Wheres Jason tonight  Was looking forward to throwing a few Yo' momma cusses his way  *



I'm here where are you???? It's only 8:30 here right now. Oh yeah I told Heather you might be dropping by!:shrug:


----------



## rachel

spring=mattress


----------



## Rich Parsons

Mattress = Bedroom


----------



## rachel

I knew it would there.

 bedroom=sex


----------



## Rich Parsons

Sex = God's Gift to (Wo)Man Kind.


----------



## Aikikitty

God's Gift to (Wo)Man Kind = KITTIES!!!!!!  

(Hey, kitties are my favorite thing!)

Robyn:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *God's Gift to (Wo)Man Kind = KITTIES!!!!!!
> 
> (Hey, kitties are my favorite thing!)
> 
> Robyn:asian: *



I like Kitties as well  


Kitties = Familiars


My Cat's Name is Tiana, and she is 10+ years old


----------



## Aikikitty

Cute picture!  He/she looks a lot like my baby panther.  Exact same coloring except Kasumi has longer hair and is fluffier. 

Robyn:asian:


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I'm here where are you???? It's only 8:30 here right now. Oh yeah I told Heather you might be dropping by!:shrug: *



lol.......8:30 for you maybe but it was 11:55 when I got offline here! My mum bitchslapped me for that one! :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *lol.......8:30 for you maybe but it was 11:55 when I got offline here! My mum bitchslapped me for that one! :shrug: *



Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth

Kitty Kitties = Doggies.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *lol.......8:30 for you maybe but it was 11:55 when I got offline here! My mum bitchslapped me for that one! :shrug: *




MOB,

Go see yo Momma Thread I left you a message  Just about this!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Kitty Kitties = Doggies. *




Doggies = K9 Officer


----------



## karatekid1975

K9 Officer = drug busters

Man, I keep missing the good words


----------



## Rich Parsons

Drug Busters = Dave & Busters

Busters = Buster and Babbs Bunny

Pick one to go from


----------



## Aikikitty

Buster and Babs Bunny = cartoon I grew up watching

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Jill666

cartoon I grew up watching = Wylie E Coyote


----------



## Rich Parsons

Wylie E Coyote = Genius !


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :shrug: *



You just revel in my pain dont you Jason  :shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Wylie E Coyote = Genius !   *





Ok Genius is not working 

Wylie E Coyote = Bug Bunny


----------



## Cliarlaoch

Genius = ME!!!

Or, more seriously,


Genius = Gizmos (they make 'em!)


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Cliarlaoch _
> *Genius = ME!!!
> 
> Or, more seriously,
> 
> 
> Genius = Gizmos (they make 'em!) *



Gizmo = Gremlins


----------



## Rich Parsons

Gremlins = AMC (* From the 1970's)


Gremlins = Do not eat after Midnight!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *You just revel in my pain dont you Jason  :shrug: *



Joe; sometimes your just way tooooo funny. :rofl:  I do have to admit I do like your mom bitchslapping thing that was good.


----------



## karatekid1975

Do not eat after Midnight! = go to bed without dinner?!?!?!?!

Sorry. I eat late, sometimes. I gotta eat before I go to sleep. I can't sleep with an empty tummy.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Joe; sometimes your just way tooooo funny. :rofl:  I do have to admit I do like your mom bitchslapping thing that was good. *



Me funny........please


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *........please  *



Please = Good Manners.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Please = Good Manners. *



Good manors = The British


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Good manors = The British *



British = Allies


----------



## KatGurl

allies=presents on holidays


----------



## KenpoTess




----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *allies=presents on holidays *



Ummmmmm..........yeah  

Presents on Holidays = Tourists :soapbox:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Ummmmmm..........yeah  *



I'm confused as the connection also.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Tourists = Those Dang Brits on Holiday at Disney World for  a Month!  



Hmmm DId I write that out loud? :rofl: 


Tourists =  :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades

:rofl: = Smileys!!!! :shrug: :asian:      

And yes Rich you did just type that "Outloud" :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> [BAnd yes Rich you did just type that "Outloud" :shrug: [/B]



Let's not get in trouble for all of the use of the smiley's!!!!!!!:soapbox:


----------



## Rich Parsons

Smileys = Happy People!


----------



## jfarnsworth

Happy People = Clowns
but i really don't like clowns all that much.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *
> but i really don't like clowns all that much. *



Strange, you and Seig seem pretty close 

:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Strange, you and Seig seem pretty close
> 
> :rofl: *




_squinting at maste of blades!!_  Maybe you need another kick.


----------



## Seig

All the world loves a clown


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *All the world loves a clown *




Clown = Politcal Figure (* Insert Name Here *)


----------



## rachel

political figure=liar


----------



## Nightingale

liar=Jim Carrey

from movie: liar liar


----------



## rachel

jim carrey=dumb and dumber


----------



## Rob_Broad

dumb and dumber = Taliban and Sadam Hussein


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *dumb and dumber = Taliban and Sadam Hussein *



Hussein = Bombers


Bombers = Bugs Bunny and Air Brakes


----------



## Aikikitty

Bugs Bunny and Air Brakes = a cartoon character I wish I could be

Seriously!  How interesting {or creepy} would the dojo be if everyone could be a cartoon character and apply 'air brakes' or land flat as a pancake and spring back up again whenever desired?!?

Robyn


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *Bugs Bunny and Air Brakes = a cartoon character I wish I could be
> 
> Seriously!  How interesting {or creepy} would the dojo be if everyone could be a cartoon character and apply 'air brakes' or land flat as a pancake and spring back up again whenever desired?!?
> 
> Robyn *



Cartoon Character I could be = Yacko!   or Silver Surfer!


----------



## KatGurl

Yacko! or SilverSurfer! = cartoons that need better names


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *Bugs Bunny and Air Brakes = a cartoon character I wish I could be
> 
> Seriously!  How interesting {or creepy} would the dojo be if everyone could be a cartoon character and apply 'air brakes' or land flat as a pancake and spring back up again whenever desired?!?
> 
> Robyn *



This caught my eye cuz in our school most everyone has a cartoon identity.. *G*  I'm TessManian Devil.. and when someone is having an off night.. or gets 'whomped'  being the school artist.. I get to Redraw them.. and they come back better than ever~


----------



## KatGurl

cartoons that need better names = bad cartoons


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *cartoons that need better names = bad cartoons *



Car - toons = Speakers


----------



## KatGurl

speakers = loud


----------



## rachel

loud=obnoxious


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *loud=obnoxious *



Obnoxious = Gases


----------



## Shinobi

Rich= LAME 



:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Obnoxious = Gases *



Obnoxious Gases = Shinobi

Lame = Shinobi


----------



## Shinobi

9009= some stupid icon that's popping up on my screen


Parsons = gas letting mofo'

Rich=lame

Rich Parsons = lame fartknocker


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Shinobi _
> *9009= some stupid icon that's popping up on my screen
> 
> 
> Parsons = gas letting mofo'
> 
> Rich=lame
> 
> Rich Parsons = lame fartknocker *




Fart Knocker = Dance of the suger plums


----------



## Shinobi

*falls down laughing*









:rofl:


----------



## KatGurl

dance of the sugar plums = speechless


----------



## karatekid1975

Speechless = no words

Dang! I couldn't think of anything. I haven't done this in a few days and the thread got huge LOL


----------



## rachel

no words=charades


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *Speechless = no words
> 
> Dang! I couldn't think of anything. I haven't done this in a few days and the thread got huge LOL *



It will be okay......just ignore Rich Seig and Shinobi and everything will be normal. Specially watch for Shinobi.......He has a habit for stealing mens underwear :shrug:


----------



## karatekid1975

Ot oh  Blades, you might have got yourself in trouble. 

*runs and hides and points to Blades, "He said it." *


----------



## Shinobi

Blades is one sick individual.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *Ot oh  Blades, you might have got yourself in trouble.
> 
> *runs and hides and points to Blades, "He said it." * *



Gee........Thanks...........:shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> * Specially watch for Shinobi.......He has a habit for stealing mens underwear :shrug: *




Geesh, how did you know?


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *Ot oh  Blades, you might have got yourself in trouble.  *



He always does.


----------



## KatGurl

charades = funny poses


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *Speechless = no words
> 
> Dang! I couldn't think of anything. I haven't done this in a few days and the thread got huge LOL *




No Words = Mute


NOt sure where this thread came from

Charades = funny poses 

Funny poses = SNL Skits

(* SNL = Saturday Night Live *)


----------



## Aikikitty

Mute = Mimes  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

Mimes = Referee's (it's the black and white thing)


----------



## rachel

referee=marriage counselor


----------



## membru

marriage counselor=money  (nothing is for free)


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by membru _
> *marriage counselor=money  (nothing is for free) *



Money = Banks

Banks = Robbers

Robbers = Getaway cars

Getaway cars = Grand theft auto Vice City 



:asian:


----------



## membru

Grand theft auto Vice City=in the joint


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Money = Banks
> 
> Banks = Robbers
> 
> Robbers = Getaway cars
> 
> Getaway cars = Grand theft auto Vice City
> 
> 
> 
> :asian: *



It would be nice if others could play too!


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *It would be nice if others could play too! *



I dont play well with others.......ask my brother :ticked:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by membru _
> *Grand theft auto Vice City=in the joint *




In The Joint = for Life


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I dont play well with others.......ask my brother :ticked: *



Yes he does not play well with others 

Now go do your chores little brother! :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I dont play well with others.......ask my brother :ticked: *



No need to ask your brother, I'll say you don't play well with others and neither do I.


----------



## Rich Parsons

For Life = Until Death do us Part


----------



## Master of Blades

Till death do us part = Commitment :rofl:


----------



## Rob_Broad

Commitment = what any smart man should be afraid of


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *Commitment = what any smart man should be afraid of *




Rob I'm going to send a copy of this thread to your wife.  
Then you'll probably get "committed" to a long stay in the emergency ward.  

Commitment=white jackets


----------



## Rob_Broad

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Rob I'm going to send a copy of this thread to your wife.
> Then you'll probably get "committed" to a long stay in the emergency ward.
> 
> *



The only way she would chase me down is if I was holding a box of twinkies.


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *The only way she would chase me down is if I was holding a box of twinkies. *



 

lovely :shrug:


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *The only way she would chase me down is if I was holding a box of twinkies. *



:rofl: Men are allowed to say these things......I'm looking forward to getting married now! :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Rob I'm going to send a copy of this thread to your wife.
> Then you'll probably get "committed" to a long stay in the emergency ward.
> 
> Commitment=white jackets *



White Jackets = Yellow Jackets


----------



## jfarnsworth

Yellow Jackets = Blue Jackets (the Columbus Blue Jackets)


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> [B......I'm looking forward to getting married now![/B]



No your not!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Rob_Broad _
> *The only way she would chase me down is if I was holding a box of twinkies. *



I sense a little hostility. :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I sense a little hostility. :rofl: *




Well she knows he would need the extra padding  :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *No your not! *




I agree that he is not ready nor should he be looking.  

He should be all about having fun and growing up.  

Just my opinion. :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *He should be all about having fun and growing up.  *



I agree!:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I agree!:asian: *




WOW another good day. People actually agree with me


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *WOW another good day. People actually agree with me  *




Only to a point.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Only to a point. *




Point = Shoot


----------



## rachel

shoot=go postal


----------



## Jill666

Shoot=target

:ak47:


----------



## Rich Parsons

Going Postal at the Target = Stress


----------



## Aikikitty

Stress = learning how to drive  
or
Stress = working at a daycare  
Robyn


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *Stress = learning how to drive
> or
> Stress = working at a daycare
> Robyn *




Learning how to drive = FORE!?!
 :rofl:


----------



## GaryM

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Learning how to drive = FORE!?!
> :rofl: *


 fore=play


----------



## Aikikitty

play = what I enjoy doing before my martial art class starts! 

(playing around with techniques and other people)

Robyn:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *play = what I enjoy doing before my martial art class starts!
> 
> (playing around with techniques and other people)
> 
> Robyn:asian: *




Starts = Ends


----------



## Master of Blades

Ends = Judgement


----------



## Mickey

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Ends = Judgement *




Judgement = Day


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Mickey _
> *Judgement = Day
> *



Day = Night


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Day = Night *




Night = Mare


----------



## Master of Blades

Mare = Donkey


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Mare = Donkey *



Donkey = Elephant


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Donkey = Elephant
> *



Elephant = Animals

Animals = Some people on this site


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Elephant = Animals
> 
> Animals = Some people on this site  *




Animals = The Muppet Animal (* Aminal *) = Muppets

KAtGurl your thoughts?


----------



## Aikikitty

Muppets = Fraggle Rock  

or

Muppets = "Hi Ho! Kermit the Frog here!"

Robyn:asian:


----------



## Mickey

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *Muppets = Fraggle Rock
> 
> or
> 
> Muppets = "Hi Ho! Kermit the Frog here!"
> 
> Robyn:asian: *




Fraggle Rock = Plymouth Rock


----------



## rachel

plymouth rock=pilgrims


----------



## jfarnsworth

Pilgrims = Turkey


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Pilgrims = Turkey  *




Turkey = Breast (* White Meat *) Sandwhich


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Turkey = Breast (* White Meat *) Sandwhich *




Although I'm fond of, nevermind.  I like dark meat.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Although I'm fond of, nevermind.  I like dark meat. *



Dark Meat = Hamburger


----------



## jfarnsworth

Hamburger = Cheeseburger


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Hamburger = Cheeseburger *




CheeseBurger = Bacon Double Swiss


----------



## KanoLives

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *CheeseBurger = Bacon Double Swiss *




Bacon Double Swiss= Clogged Arteries!!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *CheeseBurger = Bacon Double Swiss *



It sounds like 1 must drink about 2 gallons of water to flush this thing out of your body.  Also, you'll probably have to run 4 miles to work it off.


----------



## rachel

clogged arteries=heart attack


----------



## jfarnsworth

Heart attack = A lot of medical bills.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Heart attack = A lot of medical bills. *




A lot of Medcial Bills = Child Birth


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *It sounds like 1 must drink about 2 gallons of water to flush this thing out of your body.  Also, you'll probably have to run 4 miles to work it off. *




Well I would agree, since I do nto eat that stuff


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *A lot of Medcial Bills = Child Birth  *




Child Birth = Distgusting :barf:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Child Birth = Distgusting :barf: *




disgusting = Company politics :barf:


----------



## jfarnsworth

Company politics = Backstabbers (and i hate those people)


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Company politics = Backstabbers (and i hate those people) *



Backstabbers = Ninja's like Shinobi want to be


----------



## jfarnsworth

Shinobi = Swords


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Shinobi = Swords *



swords = My mantle


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *swords = My mantle
> 
> *




Mantle =   I don't have one :wah:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Mantle =   I don't have one :wah: *




  I don't have one :wah: = A beautiful Wife   :wah:


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *  I don't have one :wah: = A beautiful Wife   :wah: *



A beautiful Wife   :wah: = Or Girlfriend for that matter


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *A beautiful Wife   :wah: = Or Girlfriend for that matter  *



Ah man that was a little low.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *A beautiful Wife   :wah: = Or Girlfriend for that matter  *




MOB,

I see you are admitting you do not have a girlfriend now. Hmmm you and your frined nthe cage getting along and getting closer?  


Girlfriend = Dating


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Ah man that was a little low.  *



Hey I do have to get my own back sometimes..... And Rich, Shinobi seems to have gone missing from his cage (I'm never gonna believe him when he says he just wants to go outside to paint his toe nails again  ) so my girlfriend is ALL I have. 

:rofl: 

Dating = £ or $ :wah:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Hey I do have to get my own back sometimes..... And Rich, Shinobi seems to have gone missing from his cage (I'm never gonna believe him when he says he just wants to go outside to paint his toe nails again  ) so my girlfriend is ALL I have.
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Dating = £ or $ :wah: *





$ = Get a Job!


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *$ = Get a Job!  *



Been there done that, decided to drain my parents for money until I HAVE to work  

Get a Job = Time


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Been there done that, decided to drain my parents for money until I HAVE to work
> 
> Get a Job = Time *




Time = Money

Back at you!


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Time = Money
> 
> Back at you! *




Money = Get a girlfriend to spend it on


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Money = Get a girlfriend to spend it on  *




Hmm seems like a circle here.

I could say Dating yet that would lead us in the circle again so ...


Girlfriend to spend it on = being in high school


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Hmm seems like a circle here.
> 
> I could say Dating yet that would lead us in the circle again so ...
> 
> 
> Girlfriend to spend it on = being in high school  *



Good was getting Dizzy of going in circles  

Being in High School = Pain in the *** :shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Good was getting Dizzy of going in circles
> 
> Being in High School = Pain in the *** :shrug: *




Pain the in . . . = Proctologist


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Pain the in . . . = Proctologist  *



Proctologist = Seig 

:shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Proctologist = Seig  *



You didn't just say that


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You didn't just say that  *



You didn't just say that? = Things you say that get you in trouble


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *You didn't just say that? = Things you say that get you in trouble  *



Trouble = Fighting 

And I believe I did :rofl:


----------



## Mickey

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Trouble = Fighting
> 
> And I believe I did :rofl: *




Fighting = A Cold


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Mickey _
> *Fighting = A Cold *



Cold=Weather


----------



## rachel

weather=blizzard


----------



## jfarnsworth

Blizzard = makes me very unhappy


----------



## rachel

makes me very unhappy=not enough dojo time.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *=not enough dojo time. *



I like it!!!!!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *makes me very unhappy=not enough dojo time. *



Not enough Dojo Time = Not practicing enough


----------



## jfarnsworth

Not enough practice = Dulls one's skill


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Not enough practice = Dulls one's skill *



Dull's One Skills = Drugs


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Dull's One Skills = Drugs   *




Drugs = No good


----------



## Mickey

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Drugs = No good  *




No Good = Piece of Something


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Mickey _
> *No Good = Piece of Something  *




Piece of...... = Pie


----------



## rachel

pie=pizza


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *pie=pizza *



Pizza = Italians

Whos the girl in your avatar by the way?


----------



## rachel

that's Nora Jones. She's the singer that swept the Grammys a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *that's Nora Jones. She's the singer that swept the Grammys a couple of weeks ago. *



AHHHHH.......I've only ever heard her stuff from that one advert and havnt seen any of her stuff in the shops so I'm a bit out of touch. Still a very pretty lady :asian:


----------



## rachel

She's got a great voice too. you should check out her cd.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *She's got a great voice too. you should check out her cd. *



Cool :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Pizza = Italians
> 
> Whos the girl in your avatar by the way?  *




Italians = Race Cars!


----------



## rachel

race cars=indianapolis 500


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *race cars=indianapolis 500 *




Indy 500 = In Field Party ! :rofl:


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Indy 500 = In Field Party ! :rofl: *



In Field Party= Alcohol  :drinkbeer


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *In Field Party= Alcohol  :drinkbeer *



Alcohol = Drunken Master Style


----------



## jfarnsworth

Drunken style = Kung Fu


----------



## rachel

kung fu=david carradine


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *kung fu=david carradine *



kung fu=david carradine  = Charmed  (* The show after Kung Fu on TBS *)


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *kung fu=david carradine  = Charmed  (* The show after Kung Fu on TBS *) *



Charmed = Crap :rofl:


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Charmed = Crap :rofl: *



Crap=POOP


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Crap=POOP *



POOP = Toilets


----------



## Mickey

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *POOP = Toilets *



Toilets = Johns = Crappers (* Named after John Crap a maker of toilets I think *) = Head = Water Closet = Porcilin God

:asian:


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Mickey _
> *Toilets = Johns = Crappers (* Named after John Crap a maker of toilets I think *) = Head = Water Closet = Porcilin God
> 
> :asian: *



Porcilin God = Hatred


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Porcilin God = Hatred *



Hatred=Anger=The Dark Side


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Hatred=Anger=The Dark Side *



The Dark Side = The force


----------



## Chaos

The Force = energy = power = corruption = ruins = rebirth = new clothes


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *The Force = energy = power = corruption = ruins = rebirth = new clothes *




Okay calm everyone down lol......:shrug:


----------



## Chaos

What? I think that worked out just fine!


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *What? I think that worked out just fine!  *



Probably did....But Im way too tired to know anything right not


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *The Force = energy = power = corruption = ruins = rebirth = new clothes *




I like this association!

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *The Force = energy = power = corruption = ruins = rebirth = new clothes *




New  Clothes = Christmas !


----------



## Aikikitty

Christmas   = a fun holiday! 

Robyn:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *Christmas   = a fun holiday!
> 
> Robyn:asian: *



A fun Holiday = St. Patrick's Day! 

 Which by the way it is today! Thanks Opal Dragon ! :asian:


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *A fun Holiday = St. Patrick's Day!
> 
> Which by the way it is today! Thanks Opal Dragon ! :asian: *



St. Patrick's Day = :drinkbeer


----------



## KenpoGirl

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *St. Patrick's Day = :drinkbeer *




:drinkbeer  =  :barf:


----------



## Chaos

:barf: = New Clothes!


----------



## Aikikitty

New Clothes! = something you eventually are forced to go shopping for!

(I hate shopping for clothes :wah: :vu: )

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *New Clothes! = something you eventually are forced to go shopping for!
> 
> (I hate shopping for clothes :wah: :vu: )
> 
> Robyn :asian: *



something you eventually are forced to go shopping for! = Food


----------



## Chaos

food = destruction


----------



## rachel

destruction=war


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *destruction=war *



War = Bush


----------



## Chaos

Bush = Stabbity Death


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *Bush = Stabbity Death *




Is that a word :shrug:


----------



## Chaos

Yes that is a word, I just keyed it in didnt I?


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *Yes that is a word, I just keyed it in didnt I? *



Is that a threat, cuz my people we dont take too good to threats


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *something you eventually are forced to go shopping for! = Food
> *




Not if you live with you mom and dad like some little MOBs I know.
:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *Bush = Stabbity Death *



Stabbity Death = Pheonix (* reborn from the ashes of destruction! *)


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Not if you live with you mom and dad like some little MOBs I know.
> :rofl: *



lol I'm 16 and Legal now.....so you betta watch it buddy, cuz my family, we dont take too good to threats


----------



## Chaos

Pheonix = Burrito


----------



## Aikikitty

Burrito = Fast Food

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *Pheonix = Burrito *



Burrito = Old El Paso


----------



## Chaos

Both = Salmon run in north Alaska


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *Both = Salmon run in north Alaska *



Salmon = Fish


----------



## Chaos

Fish = Destrucition


----------



## Chaos

Fish = Destruction


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *Fish = Destruction *



Destruction = Chaos


----------



## Chaos

Chaos = ME!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *lol I'm 16 and Legal now.....so you betta watch it buddy, cuz my family, we dont take too good to threats  *




MOB,

I meant that you live with your parents and that they feed you and go shopping for you.  :shrug: 


Chaos = ME = Rich Parsons = English Clergy


----------



## Chaos

English Clergy = Salmon


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *MOB,
> 
> I meant that you live with your parents and that they feed you and go shopping for you.  :shrug:
> 
> 
> Chaos = ME = Rich Parsons = English Clergy *



Oh right


----------



## Aikikitty

Salmon = tastes good cooked

Robyn


----------



## Chaos

Taste good cooked = (not appropriat for children)


----------



## Aikikitty

(not appropriat for children) = knives

Robyn


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *(not appropriat for children) = knives
> 
> Robyn *



Knives = Kali


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Knives = Kali  *




Kali = Kali - Fornia  (* The state of just realizing you have been cut by someone who knows FMA *)    :rofl: :asian:


----------



## Chaos

What he just said = A soft serving or Spam flavored yogurt


----------



## Aikikitty

A soft serving or Spam flavored yogurt = a wierd flavor you won't see in Baskin Robbins anytime soon

Robyn


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *A soft serving or Spam flavored yogurt = a wierd flavor you won't see in Baskin Robbins anytime soon
> 
> Robyn *



Baskins and Robbins = Ice Cream


----------



## Aikikitty

Ice Cream = Chocolate!!!!!   

Robyn


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *Ice Cream = Chocolate!!!!!
> 
> Robyn *



Chocolate = Pregnant ladies


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Chocolate = Pregnant ladies  *




Pregnant Ladies = Moms


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Pregnant Ladies = Moms  *




Mums = Bitchslaps


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Pregnant Ladies = Moms  *




Moms = $$$$


----------



## Chaos

$$$$ = Fish Market


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *$$$$ = Fish Market *



Fish Market = Meat Market


----------



## Chaos

Meat Market = The age of the Mountain King!


----------



## jfarnsworth

The Mountain King = The scorpion King


----------



## Aikikitty

The scorpion King = the gnome king

(from the Wizard of Oz book series )

Robyn:asian:


----------



## Chaos

Gnome King = Lawn ornament


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *Gnome King = Lawn ornament *




Lawn Ornament = Jewelry = Trophy Girlfriend (* Boy Friend for my female friends *) = $$$$


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Lawn Ornament = Jewelry = Trophy Girlfriend (* Boy Friend for my female friends *) = $$$$  *



$$$$ = Everything


----------



## jfarnsworth

lawn ornament = jockeys


----------



## jfarnsworth

Tropy Girlfriend = Jenna Jameson


----------



## jules

Pokey!- Pokeman!(too much time spent around kiddies):rofl:


----------



## Aikikitty

Pokemon = Pokemon Sapphire (which I'm playing right now this second!  Fun game!)

Robyn


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *Pokemon = Pokemon Sapphire (which I'm playing right now this second!  Fun game!)
> 
> Robyn  *




Sapphire = Blue


----------



## jfarnsworth

Blue = Green


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Blue = Green *



Blue = Green = some of the most beautiful seas I have ever seen.


----------



## jfarnsworth

Seas = Oceans


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Seas = Oceans *



Oceans = Oceans Eleven


----------



## jfarnsworth

Oceans Eleven = Old movie


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Oceans Eleven = Old movie *



Old Movie = Abbot and Costello meet . . .  :rofl:


----------



## theletch1

Abbott and Costello= Who's on first


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Abbott and Costello= Who's on first *



Who's ON First? = Third Base = I Don't Know !


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Who's ON First? = Third Base = I Don't Know ! *



I dont know = I do know :rofl:


----------



## Mickey

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I dont know = I do know :rofl: *




I do know = I know you do not know that I know that you do not know that I really do know.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Mickey _
> *I do know = I know you do not know that I know that you do not know that I really do know. *



I know you do not know that I know that you do not know that I really do know. = Confuddled


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I know you do not know that I know that you do not know that I really do know. = Confuddled  *




Confuddled = Elmurr Fudd!


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Confuddled = Elmurr Fudd! *



Elmurr Fudd! = Space Jamm

Not sure if he was in it.....just came to mind


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Elmurr Fudd! = Space Jamm
> 
> Not sure if he was in it.....just came to mind  *




Space Jamm = Bugs Bunny


----------



## rachel

bugs bunny=carrots


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *bugs bunny=carrots *



Carrots = Garden (* Growing up farming  *)


----------



## rachel

garden=tomatoes


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *garden=tomatoes *



Tomatoes = Songs


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Tomatoes = Songs *




Songs from Tomatoes = Mulberry Lane (* Four Hot Young Women *)


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Songs from Tomatoes = Mulberry Lane (* Four Hot Young Women *) *



Four Hot Young Women = Partys  :rofl:


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Four Hot Young Women = Partys  :rofl:  *



Partys = :drinkbeer


----------



## rachel

:drinkbeer =:barf:


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *:drinkbeer =:barf: *




:barf: = :disgust:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *:barf: = :disgust: *




:disgust: = MOB


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *:disgust: = MOB *




Hmmmm.......I'd think before answering this people :ticked:   :rofl:


----------



## Kenpo Wolf

MOB = Martial Talk class clowns, along with Gou


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Wolf _
> *MOB = Martial Talk class clowns, along with Gou *



Okay, Good answer.....you get away with a *Boot to the left nut* :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades

Gou = Da Man


----------



## jfarnsworth

Gou = I met him (he's a good guy)


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Gou = Da Man  *



Da Man = Da Myth = Da Legend


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Gou = I met him (he's a good guy) *



Gou = I met him (he's a good guy) = I can agree


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *:drinkbeer =:barf: *



How 'bout this instead:

:drinkbeer + :drink2tha = :barf:


Hey bar tender, another round please... :cheers:


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *How 'bout this instead:
> 
> :drinkbeer + :drink2tha = :barf:
> 
> 
> Hey bar tender, another round please... :cheers: *



Someone likes drinking


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Someone likes drinking  *



Someone likes drinking = Drinking is bad...Mkay!


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Someone likes drinking = Drinking is bad...Mkay! *



Drinking is bad...Mkay! = Basketball


----------



## Kirk

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Someone likes drinking = Drinking is bad...Mkay! *




ROFL!


----------



## rachel

basketball=uconn huskies (womens)!


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *basketball=uconn huskies (womens)! *



uconn huskies (womens)! = 76ers :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth

Huskies = Dogs


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Huskies = Dogs *




Dogs = Sleds


----------



## jfarnsworth

Sleds = Reminds me of Cooooooooooooooold


----------



## rachel

cold=snow


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *cold=snow *



Snow = Not Here!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Snow = Not Here! *



Not Here = Over There


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Not Here = Over There  *



Over there = Up There


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Over there = Up There *



Up There = Down Yonder

I heard this once when I was in in Texas and another time in Tennessee


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Up There = Down Yonder
> 
> I heard this once when I was in in Texas and another time in Tennessee  *



Down Yonder = China :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Down Yonder = China :asian: *



China = China Syndrom = China Town.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *China = China Syndrom = China Town. *



China Town = Its China Town = Gou


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *China Town = Its China Town = Gou  *



Gou = He's going to kick your butt for that.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Gou = He's going to kick your butt for that. *



He's going to kick your butt for that = Seig * Boot to the Groin * to MOB


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *He's going to kick your butt for that = Seig * Boot to the Groin * to MOB  *



MOB = Kirk


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *MOB = Kirk *



Mob = Kirk = Conflict   :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Mob = Kirk = Conflict   :rofl: *



Conflict = Arnisador


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Conflict = Arnisador  *



Arnisador = Eskrimador = Injury = Ouch = Unknown = AEIOU = Alphabet


----------



## KatGurl

alphabet = soup


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *alphabet = soup *



Soup = Campbells  Mmmmmm  Good!


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Soup = Campbells  Mmmmmm  Good! *



Mmmmmmmmm Good = Toast


----------



## jfarnsworth

Mmmmmmmmmmmm Good = Homer Simpson


----------



## theletch1

Homer Simpson =  DOH!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Homer Simpson =  DOH! *




DOH! = DUH! as In-DUH-vidual


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *DOH! = DUH! as In-DUH-vidual  *



In-DUH-vidual = Ven-DUH


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *In-DUH-vidual = Ven-DUH *



Ven Duh = Bender (From Futurama) :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Ven Duh = Bender (From Futurama) :asian: *




Bender = One heck of night   :shrug:


----------



## jfarnsworth

Heck of a Night = The honeymoon


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Heck of a Night = The honeymoon *



The Honeymoon = The Wedding


----------



## D_Brady

The wedding= shotgun.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> *The wedding= shotgun. *



Shotgun = Knife


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

*WATAHHHHHH!!!!!!* = Bruce Lee


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *WATAHHHHHH!!!!!! = Bruce Lee
> 
> 
> *



Where the hell did that come from


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Where the hell did that come from  *



Check it out:


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Check it out:
> *



Now that is very cool.......I have got a similar logo on a t-shirt


----------



## ydma1796

Bruce Lee = Dan Inosanto


----------



## jfarnsworth

Dan Inosanto = Kenpo


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Dan Inosanto = Kenpo *



Kenpo = Forum


----------



## D_Brady

Forum=Penthouse


   So I hear any way.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> *Forum=Penthouse
> 
> 
> So I hear any way. *



Penthouse = Porn!


----------



## D_Brady

Porn= Gou

  he speaks the language, he is also the mayor of porn city. If he ever offers you the key to the city only take it when you have gloves on.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> *Porn= Gou
> 
> he speaks the language, he is also the mayor of porn city. If he ever offers you the key to the city only take it when you have gloves on. *



Gou = Canadian 

Its funny.....everything goes with Gou


----------



## KatGurl

canadian = maple leaf


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *canadian = maple leaf *



Maple = Syrup


----------



## D_Brady

syrup = sweet and sticky.


  OK let em fly.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> *syrup = sweet and sticky.
> 
> 
> OK let em fly. *



Oh god....I'm gonna do this before this site gets a XXX ratings...


Sweet and Sticky = Lollipops


----------



## ydma1796

Lollipops = Kojack  (Did I spell that right )

:asian: 
Kevin


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by ydma1796 _
> *Lollipops = Kojack  (Did I spell that right )
> 
> :asian:
> Kevin *



Kojack = Crime


----------



## ydma1796

Crime = punishment


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by ydma1796 _
> *Crime = punishment *



Punishment = The law


----------



## ydma1796

The Law = Judge dredd


----------



## Aikikitty

Judge dredd = Judge Doom

Robyn :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

Doom = Circle of Doom (a kenpo technique)


----------



## Aikikitty

Circle of Doom (a kenpo technique) = a dramatic name for something

Robyn :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *Circle of Doom (a kenpo technique) = a dramatic name for something
> 
> Robyn :asian: *



So are all of the other names.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *Circle of Doom (a kenpo technique) = a dramatic name for something
> 
> Robyn :asian: *




a dramatic name for something = Everything associated with a wedding


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

The King = Elvis


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *The King = Elvis
> 
> *




Elvis = Suspicious Minds


----------



## rachel

suspicious minds=paranoia


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *suspicious minds=paranoia *



Paranoia = "Keep that guy away from my cocaine" (Quote by Steve Martin from the movie Roxanne)


----------



## theletch1

> Paranoia = "Keep that guy away from my cocaine" (Quote by Steve Martin from the movie Roxanne)



Steve Martin= King Tut


----------



## Aikikitty

King Tut = old villian from Batman (60's show)

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *King Tut = old villian from Batman (60's show)
> 
> Robyn :asian: *




Batman = Robin = Men in Tights :asian:


----------



## Aikikitty

(Robin Hood-)Men in Tights = directed by Mel Brooks

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *(Robin Hood-)Men in Tights = directed by Mel Brooks
> 
> Robyn :asian: *



Mel Brooks = Melg Gibson = Actors = Oscars


----------



## ydma1796

Oscars = Oscar Madeson, Oscar the Grouch, & Oscar Dela Hoya


----------



## Jill666

Oscar the Goruch = My fave SS character:cuss:


----------



## rachel

my favorite ss character=snuffleluffagus


----------



## jules

snuffleupaguss= his best bud big bird!


----------



## ydma1796

big bird = Larry Bird


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jules _
> *snuffleupaguss= his best bud big bird! *



A big bird = what is served on THanks Giving Day


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by ydma1796 _
> *big bird = Larry Bird *



Magic=Ervin Johnson


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Magic=Ervin Johnson *



Ervin Johnson = Basketball (I hope )


----------



## Rich Parsons

Basketball = Final Four


----------



## ydma1796

Final Four = Fingers that have yet to be broken 


Salute  :asian: 
Kevin


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

College Basketball = UCLA Bruins


----------



## theletch1

UCLA Bruins=bear=yogi and booboo


----------



## rachel

yogi and booboo=jellystone park


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *yogi and booboo=jellystone park *



Jellystone park = Jellybean


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Jellystone park = Jellybean *




Jellybean = Easter = Easter Bunny


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Jellybean = Easter = Easter Bunny  *



= Easter Holidays


----------



## jfarnsworth

Easter Holiday = Speckled peanut butter M & M's.


----------



## Aikikitty

Speckled peanut butter M & M's  = favorite candy

Robyn :asian:


----------



## the_bear

favorite candy=playboy playmates


----------



## Jill666

playboy playmates = airbrushed bunnys


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *playboy playmates = airbrushed bunnys *




Airbrushed Bunnys = No comment


----------



## D_Brady

No comment= A first for MOB.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> *No comment= A first for MOB. *




A first for MOB. = Being Serious 


:shrug:


----------



## rachel

being serious=taking a belt test


----------



## Aikikitty

taking a belt test = nerves!:anic: 

Robyn :erg:


----------



## Rich Parsons

Nerves = Damage


----------



## ydma1796

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Nerves = Damage  *



Damage = control

:asian: 
Kevin


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by ydma1796 _
> *Damage = control
> 
> :asian:
> Kevin *



Control = Puddle of Mudd 
(* The Band Puddle of Mudd sings the song Control *)


----------



## rachel

puddle of mudd=my favorite band


----------



## Cryozombie

MY FAVORITE BAND = SISTERS OF MERCY


----------



## the_bear

SISTERS OF MERCY = MOTHER TERESA


----------



## jfarnsworth

MOTHER TERESA = The Pope


----------



## ydma1796

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *MOTHER TERESA = The Pope *



The Pope = Rome


----------



## ydma1796

> _Originally posted by ydma1796 _
> *The Pope = Rome *



Rome = Greco-Roman wrestling


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by ydma1796 _
> *Rome = Greco-Roman wrestling *



Greco-Roman wrestling = Sweaty grown men grappling


----------



## theletch1

Sweaty grown men grappling= Sumo


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Sweaty grown men grappling= Sumo *




Sumo = Rice mmmmmmmmmmmmmm Rice *Drools* :rofl:


----------



## TLH3rdDan

Rice mmmmmmmmmmmmmm Rice *Drools* = scary mental image of MOB lol


----------



## jfarnsworth

Scary MOB = Not really scary at all:rofl:


----------



## michaeledward

Not Scary at All = Big Fluffy Bunny


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by michaeledward _
> *Not Scary at All = Big Fluffy Bunny *



Big Fluffy Bunny = JFarnsworth


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by michaeledward _
> *Not Scary at All = Big Fluffy Bunny *




Big Fluffy Bunny = Run Away, Run Away

(* Two sources, The first being Monty Pythons' Holy Grail - The Vorpla Bunny , the second being when a Demon dressed up for Halloween on Buffy, she went as the scariest thign she could imagine. A big Fluffy Bunny. *)


----------



## TLH3rdDan

run away, run away = its only a flesh wound


----------



## ydma1796

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> *run away, run away = its only a flesh wound *



its only a flesh wound = Monty Python (Sp?)


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by ydma1796 _
> *its only a flesh wound = Monty Python (Sp?) *



Monty Python = Kirk.......Not sure why :shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Monty Python = Kirk.......Not sure why :shrug: *



Why = Because

or Why = How


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Why = Because
> 
> or Why = How
> 
> *



Because = I had to


----------



## theletch1

I had to = the devil made me do it


----------



## ydma1796

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *I had to = the devil made me do it *



The devil made me do it  = The seven deadly sin's


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by ydma1796 _
> *The devil made me do it  = The seven deadly sin's *



The seven deadly sin's = Greed :asian:


----------



## Jill666

Greed = a pound of flesh, nothing more nothing less


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Greed = a pound of flesh, nothing more nothing less *



a pound of flesh, nothing more nothing less = 7


----------



## theletch1

7 = morgan freeman


----------



## Cliarlaoch

morgan freeman = bad comet movies


----------



## Cryozombie

Bad Comet Movies = NIGHT OF THE COMET


----------



## the_bear

NIGHT OF THE COMET=Bathroom cleaner


----------



## Master of Blades

Bathroom Cleaner = Bed Pan


----------



## rachel

bed pan= nurse


----------



## Master of Blades

Nurse = Jill666


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Nurse = Jill666 *



Jill666 = Sugar and Spice and Everything Nice! 


BTW I liked Night of the Comet!


----------



## Aikikitty

Sugar and Spice and Everything Nice!  = The Powerpuff Girls 

(that plus chemical X is what they're made of!)

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## Master of Blades

Power Puff Girls = Bubbles


----------



## rachel

bubbles=gas


----------



## Cryozombie

Gas = Taco Bell


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Gas = Taco Bell *



Taco Bell = Old El Paso


----------



## ydma1796

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Taco Bell = Old El Paso *




Old El Paso = spicey


----------



## Kroy

spicey=Mardi Gras


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *spicey=Mardi Gras *




Mardi Gras = Bead Necklaces


----------



## Chronuss

bead necklaces = _MANY_ pounds of flesh


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Mardi Gras = Fat Tuesday :cheers:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Fat Tuesday = Drunken Debachery :drinkbeer :drink2tha


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Drunken Debachery = :barf:


----------



## Kroy

:barf: = eno


----------



## Chaos

eno = Salmon!


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *eno = Salmon! *



Salmon = :barf:


----------



## Kroy

:barf: = rest


----------



## Aikikitty

rest = relaxation!!  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Master of Blades

Relaxtion = Stress


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Relaxtion = Stress *



Stress = Test


----------



## ydma1796

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Relaxtion = Stress *



Stress = My kids fighting... aaarrggh :erg:


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by ydma1796 _
> *Stress = My kids fighting... aaarrggh :erg: *




My kids fighting = My wife and Kids


----------



## the_bear

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *My kids fighting = My wife and Kids *


My wife and Kids = Empty bank account


----------



## Jill666

Empty bank account = more work *sigh*

:wah:


----------



## the_bear

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Empty bank account = more work *sigh*
> 
> :wah: *



more work =  grumpy bear


----------



## jfarnsworth

Grumpy Bear = Me in the morning when I have to go to work


----------



## Kroy

Me in the morning when I have to go to work = traffic:cuss:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *Me in the morning when I have to go to work = traffic:cuss: *



Traffic = Falling Down

(* Micheal Douglas *)


----------



## karatekid1975

Falling Down = drunk   Like me right now


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by karatekid1975 _
> *Falling Down = drunk   Like me right now  *



:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: = :drink2tha


----------



## Kroy

:drink2tha = satan:angry:


----------



## theletch1

satan = church lady (from SNL)


----------



## Cryozombie

The Church Lady = Sunday Drivers


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *The Church Lady = Sunday Drivers *




Sunday Drivers = My Youth


----------



## ydma1796

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Sunday Drivers = My Youth *




my youth = fond memories


----------



## the_bear

> _Originally posted by ydma1796 _
> *my youth = fond memories *



fond memories = large b...bs


----------



## the_bear

> _Originally posted by the_bear _
> *fond memories = large b...bs *


oops sorry thought that said "mammories"


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Sweat + Sacrifice = Success


----------



## jfarnsworth

Success = Dan Gable


----------



## Cryozombie

Dan Gable = Clark Gable


----------



## ydma1796

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Dan Gable = Clark Gable *




Clark Gable  =  The House of Seven Gables  (written by Nathanial Hawthorne)


----------



## Aikikitty

The House of Seven Gables (written by Nathanial Hawthorne) = Anne of Green Gables (written by ???)

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Kroy

Anne of Green Gables = PEI


----------



## Cryozombie

Pei = What dogs shouldnt do on thec carpet?


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Pei = What dogs shouldnt do on thec carpet? *




What dogs shouldnt do on the carpet? =  Cats either.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *What dogs shouldnt do on the carpet? =  Cats either. *




Cats Either = Nor the Fish


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Cats Either = Nor the Fish *



Nor the fish = Dr. Seuss


----------



## Kroy

Dr. Suess = green eggs and ham


----------



## jfarnsworth

Eggs & Ham = A Breakfast I love.


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Eggs & Ham = A Breakfast I love. *



A Breakfast I love = Cornbeef and Swiss Omelette


----------



## Chaos

What he just said = A huge flying walrus with three legs and seven eyes dancing on the clouds in a strange fashion while eating a sausage. The only problem with this situation is that a walrus can only fly if it has three eyes and seven legs, therfore the walrus is falling and dancing, though not in the clouds. Would you say that it would be a comfortable condition as to eat a sausage while free falling from out of the sky? I think not, therfore the poor walrus is scared out of his mind and releasing his bladder fluids upon all of civilization, thank you for your time.

-ChAoS


----------



## ydma1796

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *A Breakfast I love = Cornbeef and Swiss Omelette  *



Cornbeef   =  St. Patrick's Day


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *What he just said = A huge flying walrus with three legs and seven eyes dancing on the clouds in a strange fashion while eating a sausage. The only problem with this situation is that a walrus can only fly if it has three eyes and seven legs, therfore the walrus is falling and dancing, though not in the clouds. Would you say that it would be a comfortable condition as to eat a sausage while free falling from out of the sky? I think not, therfore the poor walrus is scared out of his mind and releasing his bladder fluids upon all of civilization, thank you for your time.
> 
> -ChAoS *


----------



## Kroy

St. Patricks Day = end of thread......Please:erg:


----------



## Chaos

End of thread = 7 1/2 years


----------



## Aikikitty

7 1/2 years = I hope to be able to do Martial Arts longer than that amount of time!

Robyn :asian:


----------



## ydma1796

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *7 1/2 years = I hope to be able to do Martial Arts longer than that amount of time!
> 
> Robyn :asian: *




I hope to be able to do Martial Arts longer than that amount of time!  =  'Til death do us part


----------



## rachel

til death do us part=ball and chain


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *til death do us part=ball and chain *



Ball And Chain = Mace or Flail


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

The Ball N Chain = My Ex-wife


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *The Ball N Chain = My Ex-wife
> 
> *



Ex-Wife = $$$


----------



## Kroy

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Ex-Wife = $$$ *




$$$ = sports car


----------



## JD_Nelson

sports car = tickets


----------



## Aikikitty

tickets = movie

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Cthulhu

movie = book was better



Cthulhu


----------



## Aikikitty

book was better = Harry Potter 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Chaos

Harry Potter = Hit Puberty


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Ex-Wife = $$$ *



You're right about that sportsfans... :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *Harry Potter = Hit Puberty *




Hit Puberty = MOB  (* Squeaky Voice *)  :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth

MOB = Not so funny


----------



## JD_Nelson

not so funny = mudhut


----------



## ydma1796

> _Originally posted by JD_Nelson _
> *not so funny = mudhut *




Mudhut  =  mudpie


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by ydma1796 _
> *Mudhut  =  mudpie *



Mudpie = Sling


----------



## jfarnsworth

Sling = Sling shot.


----------



## jules

singapore sling!!:drinkbeer


----------



## Kroy

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Sling = Sling shot. *



sling shot = goliath


----------



## Aikikitty

goliath = giant

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *goliath = giant
> 
> Robyn :asian: *




Giant = Fee Fi Fo Fum I smell the Blood of an Englishman or Boy . Hey Joseph you get it???? :rofl:


----------



## Jill666

Blood of an Englishman = Hellraiser


Pinhead!


----------



## Jill666

Hellraiser = Pandora's Box


----------



## Aikikitty

Pandora's Box = computer game  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Hellraiser = Pandora's Box *



Pandora's box = Jewelry Box


----------



## Kroy

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Pandora's box = Jewelry Box *




jewelry box = rings


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *jewelry box = rings *



Rings = The Ring = Lord of the


----------



## jfarnsworth

Lord of the = Easter


----------



## Master of Blades

I was expecting you to say Flys but if it comes down to it then I guess

Easter = Bunnys


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I was expecting you to say Flys but if it comes down to it then I guess
> 
> Easter = Bunnys  *



Bunnys = Wabbits


----------



## Kroy

wabbits = stew


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Bunnys = Wabbits *



Wabbits = Wabbit season  :rofl:


----------



## Cthulhu

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Wabbits = Wabbit season  :rofl: *



Wabbit season=Duck season.

C'mon.  _Someone_ had to do it! 

Cthulhu


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Wabbit season=Duck season.
> 
> C'mon.  Someone had to do it!
> 
> Cthulhu *



I was waiting for it....


----------



## Kroy

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Wabbit season=Duck season.
> 
> C'mon.  Someone had to do it!
> 
> Cthulhu *




duck season = shotgun


----------



## rachel

shotgun=wedding


----------



## Aikikitty

wedding = Seig and Kenpotess

 (I'm thinking of the thread from when their daughter got married.   )

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Master of Blades

Seig and KenpoTess = *Boot to the Groin*


----------



## Kope

Boot to the groin = boot to the head


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Kope _
> *Boot to the groin = boot to the head *



boot to the head = Judo Kick


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *boot to the head = Judo Kick *




Judo Kick = Karate Chop


----------



## Kope

karate chop = chop sticks


----------



## Master of Blades

Chop Sticks = Chinese Food


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Boot to the head = Axe Kick


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Boot to the head = Axe Kick *



Its supposed to go in order Cali  

Chop Sticks = Chinese Food!


----------



## Kroy

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Its supposed to go in order Cali
> 
> Chop Sticks = Chinese Food!  *



Chinese Food = MSG


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *Chinese Food = MSG *



MSG = Heart Disease on a Plate


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *Chinese Food = MSG *



MSG = Heart Disease on a Plate


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *MSG = Heart Disease on a Plate *




Heart Disease on a Plate = MacDonalds 
:rofl:


----------



## Kope

MacDonalds = Had a farm


----------



## Master of Blades

Had a farm = To have a cow


----------



## Cthulhu

Had a farm='bought the farm'


----------



## Aikikitty

'bought the farm' = 'kicked the bucket'

Robyn :asian:


----------



## theletch1

kicked the bucket = six feet under


----------



## Kope

six feet under = coffin


----------



## Aikikitty

coffin = medicine  (I was thinking "cough, cough":shrug: )

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Kope

medicine = cabinet


----------



## Taiji fan

cabinet - minister


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Taiji fan _
> *cabinet - minister *




Minister = Jenn my ex-girlfriend 

(* Go ahead I dare you to ask  *)


----------



## Kroy

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Minister = Jenn my ex-girlfriend
> 
> (* Go ahead I dare you to ask  *) *




Jenn my ex-girlfriend = dating again


----------



## Zepp

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *Jenn my ex-girlfriend = dating again *




dating again = my roommate


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *Jenn my ex-girlfriend = dating again *



DAting Again = And Again


----------



## moromoro

eskrima = stick fighting


----------



## moromoro

i really hate that word association with eskrima

also ninjutsu = black mask


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *Jenn my ex-girlfriend = dating again *



dating again = NO


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Minister = Jenn my ex-girlfriend
> 
> (* Go ahead I dare you to ask  *) *



Asking


----------



## moromoro

was jenn good looking


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Asking  *



Well, Jenn is a very nice looking young lady. She is also a Cival Engineer and speak fluent Spanish. Both Degrees from U of M. And she also is a Methodist Minister. Yes I Dated a Methodist Minister. Like I Said a very nice young lady. We realized we were not right for each other, and are still friends. 

It just sounds soo funny to many people 

:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *dating again = NO *




No = Yes


----------



## Kope

Yes = NO


----------



## Jill666

(I thought No=No :rofl: )

No = Make me a better offer


----------



## theletch1

make me a better offer = an offer you can't refuse


----------



## Kroy

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *make me a better offer = an offer you can't refuse *




an offer you can't refuse = free beer:drinkbeer


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Barkeep=Beerkeep :cheers:


----------



## moromoro

> It just sounds soo funny to many people



yeah

well are you dating again?????


----------



## jfarnsworth

Rich is enjoying his freedom, cash flow, off shore accounts, cd's, mutual funds, and just plain doing whatever he likes.  

Rich can you afford to have a little brother that's almost 29?????


----------



## moromoro

i should start calling him richie rich

you lucky MoFo


----------



## Rich Parsons

I date when I find a nce young lady who is interested in me.

Am I dating anyonje right now? No. Have I dated since Jenn, yes.

Yes, I am enjoying my freedom of choices in life. I am closing on the re-finance of my house on Wednesday which saves me $170. In June my Honda Sabre Payment starts which is $173 . I am looking to payoff my 2000 Pontiac Firebird Convertible in June or July.

This is how I can afford to do Martial Arts and to travel 

BTW, I had over 8 hours on the bike today, for about 350 miles.  

I do not mind Little Brothers, :rofl:

Lucky, well that depends upon your idea of luck. I was married and she was not happy. (* Long ungly Story  *), I am going to be 37 this year with no relationship in hand and no family except myself and my friends. So, yes I have some stuff (* Only recently after the Divorce recovery*), and can do things, yet there are things I will most likely miss out on.  

Luck and Happiness are defined by the person for themselves, not by others, in my opinion.   Am I lucky?? No, Am I Happy? Yes 

****************************************


Beerkeep = Keep on the Border Lands


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Most of us here would have preferred not to delve that deeply  into your personal life...


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Most of us here would have preferred not to delve that deeply  into your personal life...
> 
> *




I apologize for boring you :asian:


----------



## moromoro

hey rich if iam ever in michigan can i stay at your place

apart from beign a eskrimador

your a true PLAYA that we can all look up too


good on you

terry


----------



## moromoro

sorry rich i forgot to add these things

:rofl:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I apologize for boring you :asian: *



No worries, and BTW I pinky promise never to ask you or any of the members on this board and in front of the world any deeply personal questions...


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Lets get this thread squared away and back on track!

*Inquisitive=Intrusive*


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *No worries, and BTW I pinky promise never to ask you or any of the members on this board and in front of the world any deeply personal questions...    *




:lol: Take away all the fun why dont you!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Lets get this thread squared away and back on track!
> 
> Inquisitive=Intrusive *




cali_tkdbruin ,

I accept your Pinky Promise   


Moromoro,

Well we can discuss that staying at my house in the future if the event arises. I would have to be home from travel for work and martial arts. And as for being a true Playa, well I do nto think I am. I enjoy my life and the toys I can buy, not the abuse of others lives. :asian:

PS: cali_tkdbruin : I did not mean to get intrusive again 

Intrusive = Too Close

:asian:


----------



## Jill666

Too close = Seminars in your backyard you cannot afford :wah: 

Ya know- having it hard early in life makes you appreciate those things you bust your @$$ for, don't it? I count myself lucky (most of the time).

If it wasn't for bad luck, baby, we'd have no luck at all- huh Rich?
Enjoy the open road!
:supcool:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *Too close = Seminars in your backyard you cannot afford :wah:
> 
> Ya know- having it hard early in life makes you appreciate those things you bust your @$$ for, don't it? I count myself lucky (most of the time).
> 
> If it wasn't for bad luck, baby, we'd have no luck at all- huh Rich?
> Enjoy the open road!
> :supcool: *




Jill,  

You know, I have heard this from people all the time.  
_
"Rich, if you did not have bad luck you would have no luck at all"
_

Yes, I  appreciate what I have earned. The only thing I can say, is go to school / college and get a degree. 

Seminars in your Backyard = Training with friends


----------



## Master of Blades

Training in your back yard = a whole lot of fun 

Ps Rich, check out the chatroom


----------



## Jill666

A whole lot of fun = Kenpo!


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *A whole lot of fun = Kenpo!
> 
> *



Kenpo = Ed Parker


Congrats on your 2nd Black Jill


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Luck and Happiness are defined by the person for themselves, not by others, in my opinion.*



You know I'm with 'ya big bro.:asian:  The only good part of those ordeals are having it over when you are younger. This at least gives you time to recoop your losses. At least that's my perspective.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

JKD=Bruce Lee


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *JKD=Bruce Lee *




cali_tkdbruin ,

Usually you take the last word or phrase from the previous post or the recent post that makes sense.


Ed Parker = Innovator



Such is who this thread usually moves along  If there is a totally useless phrase, or word you cannot 
:asian:


JF - Your opinion works for you  and in this case for me as well 
:asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *cali_tkdbruin ,
> 
> Usually you take the last word or phrase from the previous post or the recent post that makes sense.
> 
> Ed Parker = Innovator
> 
> *



Oops, my bad. I thought I could go off on my own word association tangent...  :shrug:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Innovator=Bruce Lee

Okay, how's that...


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Innovator=Bruce Lee
> 
> Okay, how's that...   *




Great !!!!!!!! 


I see you are reading my mind 


Bruce Lee = Breaking the Rules

:asian:


----------



## Aikikitty

Breaking the Rules = toublemaker :disgust:

  Or

Breaking the Rules = breaking boards :karate:   

Robyn :wavey:


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *Breaking the Rules = toublemaker :disgust:
> 
> Or
> 
> Breaking the Rules = breaking boards :karate:
> 
> Robyn :wavey: *




Trouble Maker = Ashida Kim


----------



## Chaos

Ashida Kim = How bout them Mets?


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *Ashida Kim = How bout them Mets? *




Dude!!!!!!!!!......What in the world is up with your avatar?????   

This isn't something that you and MOB's are like in your personal lives is it???? :rofl:


----------



## Chaos

You don't know who that is? OH GEEZ! Well anyways, carry on, you are a funny funny person!


----------



## Yari

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *You don't know who that is?  *



All I have to say is garden elf.........


/Yari


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *Ashida Kim = How bout them Mets? *



How bout them Mets=Not Amazin'


----------



## Chaos

Not Amazin' = My Speleng skils.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *You don't know who that is?  *



No I don't and don't much really care.:shrug: 



> OH GEEZ!



Whatever 



> Well anyways, carry on, you are a funny funny person!



Thanks, I guess.:shrug:


----------



## moromoro

bruce lee + acting legend


----------



## theletch1

acting legend = John Wayne


----------



## Taiji fan

John Wayne = True Grit


----------



## moromoro

john wayne = hero


----------



## Aikikitty

hero = X-Men

(Excellent movie and the sequal was even BETTER!!!!!!!!!!)

Robyn :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

XMen = Wolverine


----------



## Master of Blades

Wolverine = Beserker Rage 

Seeing the Movie tmoz


----------



## moromoro

xmen = the hot chicks in the movie


----------



## Aikikitty

the hot chicks in the movie = Charlie's Angels

Robyn :asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Charlie's Angels=Pseudo martial artists


----------



## Cryozombie

Psedo Martial Artists = Ashida Kim


----------



## Taiji fan

Ashida Kim = Deja vu


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Taiji fan _
> *Ashida Kim = Deja vu *



Deja Vu = Vu Ja'de'


----------



## theletch1

vu ja de = George Carlin

"Vu ja de, the feeling that none of this has ever happened before."  My favorite skit from him (aside from the words you can't say on t.v.) is the difference between cats and dogs.


----------



## Cryozombie

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *vu ja de = George Carlin
> 
> "Vu ja de, the feeling that none of this has ever happened before."  My favorite skit from him (aside from the words you can't say on t.v.) is the difference between cats and dogs. *



George Carlin = Riverboat Casinos.

(Sorry Ive seen him perform twice and both times was at a riverboat casino)


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Riverboat casinos=Gamblers' paradise


----------



## KenpoDragon

> _Originally posted by Zepp _
> *Gumby = Pokey
> 
> *


Let's see.............Pokey =SEX AGAIN!!!   :rofl:


----------



## Aikikitty

Pokey =SEX AGAIN!!! = no comment  :shrug:  

Pokey = Prison

Alright!  Whose the wise guy that gave my thread here a less than perfect rating!   It was originally rated (by at least 1 person) full stars but now there's an empty star!!! :wah: :vu: 

Robyn :asian:     :asian:


----------



## Master of Blades

No Comment - Bill Clinton


----------



## rachel

Bill Clinton=cigar:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lost_tortoise

Cigar=oral cancer



sorry, I work in a hospital


----------



## Master of Blades

Oral Cancer = Orals......... 

I'll leave it at that


----------



## jfarnsworth

(ahem) Oral = Oral Exams


----------



## lost_tortoise

AHEM

oral exams=tool


----------



## Aikikitty

tool = chainsaw

Robyn :asian:


----------



## theletch1

chainsaw = Texas chainsaw massacre


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Texas chainsaw massacre = Blood bath


----------



## Chaos

Blood Bath = At least twice a day.


----------



## lost_tortoise

at least twice a day=censored


----------



## theletch1

censored = PLLEEAASSEE!!!!!!!


----------



## platinum_angel

PLLEEAASSEE!!!!!!! = cheese


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by platinum_angel _
> *PLLEEAASSEE!!!!!!! = cheese *



Cheese = The four horseman of the Apocolypse.....Death, Famine, Violence and Wendslydale


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

The four horseman of the Apocolypse=Old School Notre Dame Fightin' Irish Football


----------



## Cryozombie

Old School Notre Dame Fightin' Irish Football  = BEER


----------



## TargetAlex

BEER=CANADA


----------



## theletch1

Canada = Moose (or would that be mooses or meese?)


----------



## platinum_angel

moose = moses


----------



## TargetAlex

Moses=burning bush


----------



## rachel

burning bush=infection sorry.


----------



## JD_Nelson

infection=Penicillin


----------



## don bohrer

Cute Nurses


----------



## Chaos

Cute Nurses = JDs Wife...... Sorry couldnt resist...


----------



## JD_Nelson

JD's wife=Pretty Woman


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by JD_Nelson _
> *JD's wife=Pretty Woman *



Pretty Woman = Ladies!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *burning bush=infection sorry. *




 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Cryozombie

Ladies = "Two Wild and Crazy Guys!"


----------



## KenpoDragon

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Ladies = "Two Wild and Crazy Guys!" *



Saturday Night Live!!!


----------



## TargetAlex

"Two Wild and Crazy Guys"=really funny stuff


----------



## KanoLives

> _Originally posted by TargetAlex _
> *"Two Wild and Crazy Guys"=really funny stuff *




Really funny stuff = The Simpsons


----------



## Cryozombie

The Simpsons = MMMMM FORBIDDEN DOUGHNUT.


----------



## TargetAlex

MMMMM FORBIDDEN DOUGHNUT=MMMMM Floor Pie...D'oh!


----------



## jfarnsworth

Forbidden Doughnut = Forbidden Fruit


----------



## Aikikitty

Forbidden Fruit = Tree

Robyn :asian:


----------



## jules

tree = acorn


----------



## Master of Blades

acorn = Nuts.......


----------



## jules

nuts = bolts...


----------



## rachel

bolts=Frankenstein


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Frankenstein=Recycled Body Parts


----------



## Aikikitty

Recycled Body Parts = restoring cars

Robyn :asian: 

(almost to 300!)


----------



## platinum_angel

restoring cars = 1998 tuscan


----------



## Aikikitty

1998 tuscan = Tucson, Arizona

300 posts!!!!!!  Yeah!!!!   

:boing2: :boing1: :boing2: 

Robyn:wavey:


----------



## Jill666

Tuscon, AZ = Hot, hot, hot!


----------



## platinum_angel

hot, hot, hot! = platinum angel


----------



## Aikikitty

platinum angel = cool name 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

Cool Name = Carenna (ok I like it)


----------



## Cryozombie

Carenna = Farina Baby Food


----------



## KanoLives

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Carenna = Farina Baby Food *




Farina Baby Food = Poop Factory


----------



## Aikikitty

Poop Factory = diapers :erg: 

(I work in a day-care and I have to feed them, then change 'em)

Robyn :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

Diapers = Babies


----------



## Seig

Babies=Bills


----------



## KenpoDragon

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Babies=Bills *


 Bills= Money


----------



## TargetAlex

money=dirty


----------



## Jill666

Dirty = Harry


:2pistols:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Harry = Sally

:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth

Sally = College Loans


----------



## Cryozombie

College Loans = The Lone Arranger


----------



## KenpoDragon

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *College Loans = The Lone Arranger *


 The Lone Arranger????  = Tonto.....High ho silver!!!!


----------



## TargetAlex

tonto=stereotype


----------



## Cryozombie

> _Originally posted by KenpoDragon _
> *The Lone Arranger???? *



Sorry... It was a chicago area Commercial for some finance insitution... their "mascot" was "The Loan Arranger" who was like the Lone Ranger... but not...


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

stereotype=conservative

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## jfarnsworth

Conservative = Makes me happy


----------



## Aikikitty

Makes me happy = Kittens!   >^.^<    meow!  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Cryozombie

Kittens = Chinese food.


----------



## Aikikitty

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Kittens = Chinese food. *



  HEY!!!!  :erg:  

Why if anybody DARES to eat one of MY fuzzy babies...!!!:wah: :vu: :anic::ticked::flammad:  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *HEY!!!!  :erg:
> 
> Why if anybody DARES to eat one of MY fuzzy babies*



I will decline to answer this question:asian: due to the pure speculation of heresay.


----------



## Aikikitty

You know what I mean!  Don't make me sic my panther after you!

Robyn


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *You know what I mean!  *



I was referring to kitty cats. I did know what you meant 



> Don't make me sic my panther after you!



I like cats, they are ok.


----------



## KenpoDragon

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I was referring to kitty cats. I did know what you meant
> 
> 
> 
> I like cats, they are ok. *


 I love "kitty cats" too!!! Especially the small ones, that are really soft. I also like the ones that shave the hair off, they are nice too, not as fuzzy but still soft. Now don't read anything else into that guys!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoDragon _
> * I also like the ones that shave the hair off, they are nice too, not as fuzzy but still soft. *



That's my favorite kind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    



> Now don't read anything else into that guys!!!!



Ok, I won't.:rofl:


----------



## Cryozombie

> _Originally posted by KenpoDragon _
> *I I also like the ones that shave the hair off, they are nice too, not as fuzzy but still soft*



MMMMMM KUNG PAO CHICKEN.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *MMMMMM KUNG PAO CHICKEN. *




I won't speculate, nope.......not going to do it!!!!!!

_(keeping comments to myself)_


----------



## Cryozombie

AHEM, Back on Subject:

"not going to do it!!!!!!" = George Bush


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *"not going to do it!!!!!!" = George Bush *



"not going to do it!!!!!!"  = Back to Saturday Night Live


----------



## Jill666

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *What he just said = A huge flying walrus with three legs and seven eyes dancing on the clouds in a strange fashion while eating a sausage. The only problem with this situation is that a walrus can only fly if it has three eyes and seven legs, therfore the walrus is falling and dancing, though not in the clouds. Would you say that it would be a comfortable condition as to eat a sausage while free falling from out of the sky? I think not, therfore the poor walrus is scared out of his mind and releasing his bladder fluids upon all of civilization, thank you for your time.
> 
> -ChAoS *



how many surrealists does it take to change a lightbulb?
a fish.


----------



## Jill666

SNL = Samurai Chef


----------



## Cryozombie

Samurai Chef = Jack the Samurai


----------



## jfarnsworth

Jack the Samurai = Samurai Jack (of the cartoon network)


----------



## KenpoDragon

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Jack the Samurai = Samurai Jack (of the cartoon network) *


 CartoonNetwork= Johnny Bravo Baby!!!!   HA HU HAY!!!


----------



## Rich Parsons

Johnny Bravo = Da King

(* All HAIL to the King Baby *)



Which Movie?


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoDragon _
> *CartoonNetwork= Johnny Bravo Baby!!!!   HA HU HAY!!! *



You crack me up. 

_JF offers handshake to Kenpodragon_


----------



## Cryozombie

All HAIL to the King Baby = Army of Darkness


----------



## KenpoDragon

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You crack me up.
> 
> JF offers handshake to Kenpodragon *


 Handshake accepted by KenpoDragon(as long as its not a "Gift") Kenpo humor.
  :asian:


----------



## KenpoDragon

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *All HAIL to the King Baby = Army of Darkness *


 Army of Darkness=Evil Dead


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoDragon _
> *Handshake accepted by KenpoDragon(as long as its not a "Gift") Kenpo humor.*




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 

I didn't even think about that.  Naw. you have experience and know how on me.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by KenpoDragon _
> *Army of Darkness=Evil Dead *



Evil Dead = The Greatful Dead


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Evil Dead = The Greatful Dead *



the Greatful Dead = Phish 

Phish is the Jam Band that took over for the Dead and has many of their followers   

:rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *the Greatful Dead = Phish  *



Phish = Fish (or at least that's what it sounds like)


----------



## KenpoDragon

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Phish = Fish (or at least that's what it sounds like) *


 Fish= Fish sticks!!!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

fish sticks=cafeteria food :barf: 

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## theletch1

cafeteria food = mystery meat


----------



## jfarnsworth

Mystery Meat = Hot Dogs:rofl:


----------



## KenpoDragon

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Mystery Meat = Hot Dogs:rofl: *


 Hot Dogs= Alan Iverson


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

AI=The Answer


----------



## theletch1

The Answer = What was the question?


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *The Answer = What was the question? *



What was the question? = Where's the Beef?


----------



## Jill666

where's the beef? = what every woman wonders


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

what every woman wonders=where's the credit cards?

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## Jill666

:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *what every woman wonders=where's the credit cards? *



OOOOOOOhhhhhhh, ouch.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Jill666 _
> *:asian: *



Jill, on yet another milestone in your training.


----------



## Cryozombie

wheres the credit cards = Things my banks say when I dont pay them.

:EG:


----------



## Seig

Things my banks say when I dont pay them= What do you mean I'm fired?


----------



## Chaos

What do you mean I'm fired? = What your boss asks you when you tell him that he is fired.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Chaos _
> *What do you mean I'm fired? = What your boss asks you when you tell him that he is fired. *



What your boss asks you when you tell him that he is fired. = I'm not sure it works that way?


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *What your boss asks you when you tell him that he is fired. = I'm not sure it works that way? *



I am not sure it works that way = Things heard from an 'ex' :rofl:


----------



## Cryozombie

Things heard from an 'ex' = <Expletive Deleted> you, you <expletive deleted> JERK!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

<Expletive Deleted> you, you <expletive deleted> JERK! = My ex's terms of endearment for me...   

:ultracool


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *<Expletive Deleted> you, you <expletive deleted> JERK! = My ex's terms of endearment for me...
> 
> :ultracool *



My ex's terms of endearment for me...  = Hall way Sex  

Did I say that ?!?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

hall way sex=mile high sex

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## jfarnsworth

mile high sex = Airplane


----------



## Jill666

Airplane = Sight gags


----------



## Seig

Sight gags=Nude beach for the obese


----------



## spook mma

Nude beach for the obese=cellulite (lots of it)


(i don't get the airplane->site gag   )


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

cellulite (lots of it)=Lard ***


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *cellulite (lots of it)=Lard *** *



Lard *** = Stand by Me (The Movie)


----------



## Aikikitty

Stand by Me (The Movie) = Corey Feldmen & River Phoneix

or

Stand by Me (The Movie) = Lean on Me (the song)

Robyn :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *Stand by Me (The Movie) = Lean on Me (the song) *



Lean on Me = When you need a friend


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Lean on Me = When you need a friend *


When you need a friend=Can I borrow a hundred bucks?


----------



## spook mma

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *When you need a friend=Can I borrow a hundred bucks? *



Can I borrow a hundred bucks? = I need bail money


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by spook mma _
> *Can I borrow a hundred bucks? = I need bail money *


I need bail money= Who knew she was a cop?


----------



## Touch Of Death

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I need bail money= Who knew she was a cop? *


Who knew she was a cop? = "I was just giving her a ride." Eddie murphey.


----------



## spook mma

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Who knew she was a cop? = "I was just giving her a ride." Eddie murphey. *



I was just giving her a ride = Baby, it's not what you think!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by spook mma _
> *I was just giving her a ride = Baby, it's not what you think! *


Baby, it's not what you think!=Damn! Am I in deep trouble!


----------



## KanoLives

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Baby, it's not what you think!=Damn! Am I in deep trouble! *



Damn! Am I in deep trouble! = Late night w/ the guys while she's home waiting.


----------



## Cthulhu

> _Originally posted by ChineseKempoAL _
> *Damn! Am I in deep trouble! = Late night w/ the guys while she's home waiting.  *



Late night w/ the guys while she's home waiting = every night I go out to train


----------



## Cryozombie

Every Night I go out to train = Every Morning I wake up Black and Blue


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Every Night I go out to train = Every Morning I wake up Black and Blue *


Every Morning I wake up Black and Blue = Damn, I don't know where I was or what I did but I must have had a hell of a good time!


----------



## Touch Of Death

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Every Morning I wake up Black and Blue = Damn, I don't know where I was or what I did but I must have had a hell of a good time! *


"Damn, I don't Know where I was or what I did but I must have had a good time", said the blonde when she woke up under a milk cow. / What were your names again? ( sorry its the first thing to pop into my head)


----------



## Aikikitty

What were your names again? = Memory loss

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Memory loss=hangover

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## KanoLives

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Memory loss=hangover
> 
> Trying to avoid life's potholes,
> Randy Strausbaugh *



Hangover = Why do I do this to myself?


----------



## Aikikitty

Why do I do this to myself? = I do it because I love it!  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## KanoLives

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *Why do I do this to myself? = I do it because I love it!
> 
> Robyn :asian: *




I do it because I love it! = Training in the Martial Arts


----------



## Turner

Training in the Martial Arts = My life long obsession


----------



## Seig

My life long obsession= Kill the rebels


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *My life long obsession= Kill the rebels *



Kill the rebels = Rebel Flags


----------



## spook mma

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Kill the rebels = Rebel Flags *



Rebel Flags = guys on Harleys


----------



## jfarnsworth

Harleys = Loud


----------



## theletch1

Loud= My ex-mother-in-law


----------



## jfarnsworth

My ex-mother-in-law =  A royal pain in the (censored) ****!


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *My ex-mother-in-law =  A royal pain in the (censored) ****! *


A royal pain in the (censored) ****! =  Time to pay bills, again.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *A royal pain in the (censored) ****! =  Time to pay bills, again. *



Time to pay bills, again. = Watching the bank account dwindle down


----------



## jeffkyle

Watching the bank account dwindle down = Just bought my new Harley!


----------



## Cryozombie

Just Bought My new Harley = Leaks more Oil than my New V-Star, for twice the price.  :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Just Bought My new Harley = Leaks more Oil than my New V-Star, for twice the price.  :rofl: *




For Twice the Price = For just a few cents more, ... , .


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *For Twice the Price = For just a few cents more, ... , . *


For just a few cents more, ... , .= I'm not done bleeding you dry.


----------



## rachel

I'm not done bleeding you dry=mcdojo


----------



## Seig

McDojo=Would you like a hot apple pie with that black belt?


----------



## spook mma

would you like hot apple pie with that = american pie


----------



## Seig

American Pie=Bad Movie


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Bad movie= anything by VanDamme

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## spook mma

anything by VanDamme = splits


----------



## jfarnsworth

Split = Banana Split


----------



## Aikikitty

Banana Split = Ice cream!!!  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Seig

Ice Cream= Cold Cow


----------



## Cthulhu

Cold Cow = Mad Cow


----------



## Cryozombie

Mad Cow= REALLY ANGRY BEEF


----------



## Seig

Really Angry Beef= Clara Peller


----------



## Aikikitty

Clara Peller = Who is that????  

Robyn 

:asian:


----------



## theletch1

Clara Peller was the old lady from the Wendys commercial in the 80s that had the line "Where's the beef?"


----------



## Aikikitty

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Clara Peller was the old lady from the Wendys commercial in the 80s that had the line "Where's the beef?" *



Ah, I see.  I am too _young_ to be remembering that.  (unless it was the late '80's)

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Cthulhu

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *Ah, I see.  I am too young to be remembering that.  (unless it was the late '80's)
> 
> Robyn :asian: *



*sigh*  I'm not.  Now I feel old.

Cthulhu


----------



## KanoLives

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *Clara Peller = Who is that????
> 
> Robyn
> 
> :asian: *




Who is that? = Brain Fart.  :fart:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> **sigh*  I'm not.  Now I feel old.
> 
> Cthulhu *


me too......I remember having hours of fun from those commercials.....


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Brain fart=sleep deprivation

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## jfarnsworth

Sleep Deprivation = Disorders


----------



## theletch1

Disorders=Good meds


----------



## Touch Of Death

good meds /  bad doctors


----------



## jfarnsworth

Bad Doctor = No Valium


----------



## Seig

No Valium=Prozac


----------



## jfarnsworth

Prozac = More Drugs


----------



## Seig

More Drugs = Old Rock-n-Roll


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *More Drugs = Old Rock-n-Roll *



Rock-n-Roll = Guns and Roses


----------



## Seig

Guns and Roses = The Perfect Date


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Guns and Roses = The Perfect Date *



The Perfect Date = Perfect Storm


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Perfect Storm=Big Waves (gnarly)


----------



## theletch1

Big waves (gnarly)= Duuuuude!!!


----------



## Seig

Duuuuude!!!=Bill and Ted


----------



## KanoLives

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Duuuuude!!!=Bill and Ted *




Bill and Ted = Dumb and Dumber


----------



## jfarnsworth

Dumb & Dumber = Funny Movie


----------



## Seig

Funny Movie = Charlie Sheen or Steven Seagal as a Navy Seal....


----------



## jfarnsworth

Navy Seal = Military


----------



## Cryozombie

military = intelligence


----------



## Seig

intelligence= a rare gift


----------



## Aikikitty

a rare gift = unconditional love

Robyn :wavey:

This made 1000 replies!!! :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *a rare gift = unconditional love*




unconditional love = Big Hype




> This made 1000 replies!!!



Way cool!!!!!!


----------



## Seig

Big Hype= Austin Powers


----------



## theletch1

Austin Powers=Mini-me


----------



## jfarnsworth

Mini-Me = My Son:rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Mini-Me = My Son:rofl: *



My Son = Yes


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *My Son = Yes
> 
> *


Yes=Kansas


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Kansas=Dust In The Wind

Trying to avoid life's potholes,
Randy Strausbaugh


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Dust In The Wind=Bad 70's Music...


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Dust In The Wind=Bad 70's Music...   *


Bad 70's Music=Anything that had John Travolta in it


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Bad 70's Music=Anything that had John Travolta in it *



You're right about that! A good singer Travolta is definitely not. Good idea to stick to the movies...   :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth

John Travolta = Saturday Night Fever


----------



## Cryozombie

Saturday Night Fever = Disco Stu


----------



## progressivetactics

yes= something I don't hear enough of!!!!!!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Something I don't hear enough of=Can I get you anything else your royal highness?


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Something I don't hear enough of=Can I get you anything else your royal highness?   *




Can I get you anything else your royal highness? = Wife


----------



## theletch1

wife=Peg Bundy


----------



## progressivetactics

Peg Bundy=NO MA'AM


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *Peg Bundy=NO MA'AM *



NO MA'AM   = Support Group


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

Support Group =  Fight Club


----------



## Cryozombie

Fight Club = Soap


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

Soap = Bubbles


----------



## Aikikitty

Bubbles = The Powerpuff Girls!!!  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

Powerpuff Girls = Sailor Moon

going to bed now lol. it's 3:30am for me!


----------



## theletch1

Sailor Moon= Popeye


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Sailor Moon= Popeye *


Popeye=Robin Williams


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Popeye=Robin Williams *



Robin Williams = Babysitter


----------



## Seig

Baby Sitter = Fran Drescher


----------



## progressivetactics

fight club= canadian club!!!!!

:barf: burp:


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

Fran Drescher = annoying voice


----------



## progressivetactics

annoying voice= Tiny Tim (and his little guitar)


----------



## Cryozombie

Tiny Tim = Little Willy


----------



## jfarnsworth

Little Willy = Free Willy


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

Free Willy = Whale

(this thread reminds me of my random thoughts.. i can go from thinking about a pencil to a cookie...)


----------



## progressivetactics

whale=rosanne


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

roseanne = trailer trash


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

trailer trash=ribbed white tank tops...


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

And,  by the way, I always wear a ribbed white tank top made by Hanes under by dobok...


----------



## Aikikitty

XxSweetFacadexX----I really like the picture you have as your avatar! 

Robyn 
:asian:


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

ribbed white tank tops = snow monkeys

(above term is known with some NYCers... i'll explain if u want   )

Robyn - thanx! it's from Ayashi No Ceres. urs is cute too! wheres it from?

-Rubi


----------



## Aikikitty

> _Originally posted by XxSweetFacadexX _
> *
> Robyn - thanx! it's from Ayashi No Ceres. urs is cute too! wheres it from?
> 
> -Rubi *



I don't know that Anime.  My avatar is a picture of Deedlit the elf princess from Record of Lodoss War.  

Robyn:asian:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

snow monkeys=snowsnakes


----------



## theletch1

Snow snakes = writing your name in the snow


----------



## Cthulhu

writing your name in the snow = don't eat yellow snow

Cthulhu


----------



## rachel

Don't eat yellow snow= Frank Zappa


----------



## Cthulhu

Frank Zappa = Weasels Ripped My Flesh!  Rzzzzzt!


----------



## progressivetactics

weazels= Dweezil Zappa


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

Dweezil Zappa = Zippo


----------



## progressivetactics

zippo- harpo (marks)


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

harpo = oprah


----------



## progressivetactics

oprah- rich and fat


----------



## Seig

Rich and Fat- John Goodman


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

John Goodman = The Emperor's New Groove


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Rich and Fat- John Goodman *



Oh So close  :rofl: 

I thought you were going to put Rich and Fat - Rich Parsons


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I thought you were going to put Rich and Fat - Rich Parsons *



Nah, we wouldn't do that to 'ya.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Oh So close  :rofl:
> 
> I thought you were going to put Rich and Fat - Rich Parsons
> 
> *


Nope, don't do that to friends.


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by XxSweetFacadexX _
> *John Goodman = The Emperor's New Groove *


The Emporer's New Groove - Llamas


----------



## KenpoTess

Llamas... Big Gooey globbery Spitters........

(Said from experience)

Not gonna mention tiger pee though....


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Llamas... Big Gooey globbery Spitters........
> 
> (Said from experience)
> 
> Not gonna mention tiger pee though.... *



Tess,

I do not know why, but this post as made me laugh out loud and uncontrollable. Just the thought of both those in the same story 
:roflmao:
:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Tess,
> 
> I do not know why, but this post as made me laugh out loud and uncontrollable. Just the thought of both those in the same story
> :roflmao:
> :rofl: *




You would be really rolling if you knew the whole Tiger pee tale, Rich


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

Big Gooey globbery Spitters = toddlers...

hmm.. i'm curious about the tiger pee story...


----------



## Cryozombie

toddlers = snotlings


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

snotlings=boogerbeasts

Another vote for hearing the tiger pee story


----------



## theletch1

boogerbeasts = curtain climbers


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *boogerbeasts = curtain climbers *



curtain climbers = cats


----------



## rachel

cats= yum. chinese food!


----------



## Seig

Yum=The Cooking Channel


----------



## progressivetactics

cats----taste like chicken!


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

> _Originally posted by rachel _
> *cats= yum. chinese food!  *



hahaha. :rofl: 

hmm.. some of my friends here in the philippines keep calling my cat "shopau".. my cat is not food damnit. :lol: 

taste like chicken! = gator nuggets!


----------



## spook mma

gator nuggets=leather balls


----------



## Seig

leather balls=Crossdresser Convention


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *leather balls=Crossdresser Convention *



Crosdresser Convention = Talk about sexual dominance


----------



## progressivetactics

crossdresser convention-madonna
Sexual dominance          -madonna


Did anyone find it weird that the first thing that popped into Seig's mind was crossdresser convention?  Is there cause for concern there?


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Yum=The Cooking Channel *



The Cooking Channel = Iron Chef

This is out of sequence only because I could not let it go by


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Crosdresser Convention = Talk about sexual dominance *



Sexual Dominace = CSI

(* Just watch the show(s) where Grism and the Madam are having Tea together  I think I have seen the show four or fives times and two different episodes with here in it  *)


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *
> 
> Did anyone find it weird that the first thing that popped into Seig's mind was crossdresser convention?  Is there cause for concern there?
> 
> *



Yes, but I wasn't going to say anything....:shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *crossdresser convention-madonna
> Sexual dominance          -madonna
> 
> 
> Did anyone find it weird that the first thing that popped into Seig's mind was crossdresser convention?  Is there cause for concern there?
> 
> *



Nahhh... no cause for concern... he's married to me yanno 


'The Queen of Pain'


----------



## Cryozombie

CSI = Overrated garbage TV shows


----------



## progressivetactics

over-rated garbage shows= ALL REALITY BASED SHOWS!!!!!!


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *over-rated garbage shows= ALL REALITY BASED SHOWS!!!!!! *




REALITY BASED SHOWS = Horrible


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

Horrible = most shows on MTV


----------



## progressivetactics

MTV= VH1


----------



## progressivetactics

VH1= HIV (sorry... i'm so aids paranoid, I can't even watch VH1---It's just to dang close!)

remember when Aids started becoming noticed in America?  You used to have to be a gay/bisexual intrevenous drug user from Haiti to catch it.......Now you just have to be breathing.


----------



## spook mma

HIV = Magic Johnson


----------



## progressivetactics

magic johnson- Johnson and johnson baby shampoo


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

Johnson and johnson baby shampoo = milk

(really.. don't ask. lol)


----------



## rachel

milk=cow


----------



## jfarnsworth

cow = horse


----------



## Cthulhu

horse = beating dead ones


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *horse = beating dead ones *




Beating Dead Ones = Elvis

(* Beating Dead Ones = Dead things = Evil Dead III = All hail to the King Baby = Elvis *)
 :rofl:


----------



## Master of Blades

Elvis = Hamburgers and Toilets :rofl:


----------



## progressivetactics

toilets= SARS

Did anyone hear that SARS can officially live on a toilet seat for up to 3 days?  That means it beat out Elvis by 2!!!


----------



## Master of Blades

SARs = Canada


----------



## spook mma

Canada = South Park the Movie


----------



## Master of Blades

South Park The Movie = Canada vs America


----------



## theletch1

Canada vs America = bacon vs ham


----------



## progressivetactics

canada vs america----Hockey


----------



## progressivetactics

hockey= RED WINGS!!!!!!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

bacon vs ham=both lead to hardened arteries


----------



## Cryozombie

both lead to hardened arteries = Dead Batteries?


----------



## KatGurl

dead batteries = no music


----------



## Shodan

Hockey= Canucks!! :asian: :karate:


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *Hockey= Canucks!! :asian: :karate: *



Hockey=Canucks = You are out of order


----------



## KanoLives

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Hockey=Canucks = You are out of order   *




You are out of order = Judge Mill Lanes


----------



## Shodan

Judge Mill Lanes= Judge Judy :asian: :karate:


----------



## KatGurl

judge judy = harsh punishment


----------



## Cryozombie

Just curious... how are there two separate "word association" things going inside the same thread???

Harsh Punishment = BDSM


----------



## Shodan

Oh- that's because I had to make a quick hockey correction which put us out of order.........here is my attempt to put us back into order after that little side tangent there........

  Since I have no idea what BDSM means, I will link it to the word we were supposed to go from (No Music).......sort of.......okay, here goes.........

  BDSM= Boring and Dull, Silent Music

  Kinda lame, but did that help?!!  :asian: :karate:


----------



## Master of Blades

Boring Dull, Silent Music = Loud, Extrovert Music


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Boring Dull, Silent Music = Loud, Extrovert Music  *



Extroverted Music = Capoiera


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Extroverted Music = Capoiera  *



Capoiera = Bongo's


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Capoiera = Bongo's *


Bongos = I Love Lucy


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

I Love Lucy=Lousy 50s TV shows


----------



## Cryozombie

50's TV shows = Nick at Night

(Btw, it means Bondage, Domination, Sado Masachism)


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *50's TV shows = Nick at Night
> 
> (Btw, it means Bondage, Domination, Sado Masachism) *


Nick at Night=Nick Knight


----------



## KenpoTess

Knight = Jason


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Jason=Slasher... :anic::ninja:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Jason=Slasher... :anic::ninja: *


Slasher=Slash=Guns-N-Roses


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Guns-N-Roses=Just good time, hardcore Rock n' (Party) Roll!!! :asian:


----------



## rachel

just good time hard core rock and roll=Ronin(my instructors band)


----------



## Cthulhu

Ronin = The Seven Samurai (Kurosawa flick)


----------



## progressivetactics

ronin=  Rowan Atkinson (mr bean)


----------



## theletch1

Rowan Atkinson = Black Adder


----------



## tkdcanada

Black Adder (Blackadder) = a teacher (at one of our schools here)


----------



## Cryozombie

Seven Samurai (In my lame attempt to keep the thread going in order rather than give into the peer pressuer of someone who changed it by going out of order...)  = Nine Deaths of the Ninja


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Nine Deaths of the Ninja= Nine Traditions of Bujinkan


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Nine Deaths of the Ninja= Nine Traditions of Bujinkan *


Nine Traditions of Bujinkan=The magnificent seven


----------



## Cthulhu

The Magnificent Seven = James Coburn


----------



## progressivetactics

james coburn= Draw (made for HBO movie)



> Seven Samurai (In my lame attempt to keep the thread going in order rather than give into the peer pressuer of someone who changed it by going out of order...) = Nine Deaths of the Ninja


My bad......2 of us posted at the same time....There's beat mine up.


----------



## Cryozombie

Draw = Paint

(And Progressive, Thats ok, Im just cranky)


----------



## KatGurl

paint = water


----------



## jfarnsworth

Water = Drink


----------



## Mickey

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Water = Drink *



Drink = 8 Glasses a day


----------



## Seig

8 Glasses a day= 4 librarians


----------



## KenpoTess

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *8 Glasses a day= 4 librarians *



4 librarians = Knowledge cubed


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *4 librarians = Knowledge cubed *



Knowledge Cubed = Rubiks Cube


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

Rubiks Cube = Fresh Prince of Bel Air


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by XxSweetFacadexX _
> *Rubiks Cube = Fresh Prince of Bel Air *



Fresh prince of Bel Air = How in the world did you get that off of Rubiks Cube?


----------



## Cryozombie

How in the world did you get that off rubiks cube = Peeling the sitckers to make it macth on all sides


----------



## KatGurl

pealing the stickers to make it match on all sides = cheating


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Fresh prince of Bel Air = How in the world did you get that off of Rubiks Cube? *



there was an episode of Fresh Prince where Will and Carlton go for college interviews at some Ivy League... Will gets in because he easily solved the rubiks cube in under a minute. Carlton just broke it....


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

cheating = anticipation


----------



## Master of Blades

Anticipation = Skill


----------



## Aikikitty

> _Originally posted by XxSweetFacadexX _
> *there was an episode of Fresh Prince where Will and Carlton go for college interviews at some Ivy League... Will gets in because he easily solved the rubiks cube in under a minute. Carlton just broke it.... *



When I first saw this...


> _quote: Originally posted by jeffkyle
> Fresh prince of Bel Air = How in the world did you get that off of Rubiks Cube?[/B]_


_ 

....I thought of the exact same Fresh Prince of Bel Air episode!  I knew what you were talking about.   

Robyn:asian:_


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *I thought of the exact same Fresh Prince of Bel Air episode!  I knew what you were talking about.   *



hah!   score! seems like u and i see things eye-to-eye.

Skill = English class

(it's a joke among my fellow HS graduates from honors english)


----------



## progressivetactics

cheating=stealing


----------



## progressivetactics

oops.......late again.

English class = sucked!!!!


----------



## KatGurl

sucked = Kung Pow the movie


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Kung Pow the Movie = Kung Pao Beef


----------



## Seig

Kung Pao Beef=Garfield


----------



## KenpoTess

Garfield=President


----------



## Cryozombie

President = Hair Club for Men


----------



## theletch1

Hair Club For Men = Ego Based Rip-offs


----------



## jfarnsworth

Ego = Eggo


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Eggo=Leggo


----------



## jfarnsworth

Lego = Building Blocks


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Kung Pao Beef=Garfield *




I know iot is out of order, I offer it only for entertainment purpses 

Garfield = Bucky (* Get Fuzzy *)


----------



## KatGurl

Bucky = Little Rascals


----------



## jfarnsworth

Little Rascals = Old show


----------



## progressivetactics

old show=big show


----------



## jfarnsworth

Big Show = Andre the Giant


----------



## progressivetactics

andre the giant- princess bride


----------



## Shodan

Princess Bride= As you wish  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *Princess Bride= As you wish  :asian:  :karate: *



As You Wish = I do not think the word means what you think it does  


I Great Movie!  One fo my favorites Hands Down
:asian:


----------



## KatGurl

I do not think the word means what you think it does = MOB's favorite words :rofl:


----------



## progressivetactics

MOB's favorite words = 4 letter words


----------



## Master of Blades

4 letter words = Smiles all round


----------



## jfarnsworth

Smiles all around = Mick Foley's book _(have a nice day)_


----------



## Cryozombie

Mick Foley's Book = Naked Elves in Santa's workshop


----------



## KatGurl

naked elves in santa's workshop = odd nightmare


----------



## progressivetactics

odd nightmare= roseanne in a thong


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Roseanne in a thong=worlds biggest hangover


----------



## KanoLives

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *Roseanne in a thong=worlds biggest hangover *




worlds biggest hangover = 1/5 of Jagermeister to the head :barf:


----------



## Cryozombie

1/5 of Jager to the head = Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas


----------



## jfarnsworth

Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas = Sin City


----------



## KatGurl

sin city = somewhere familiar


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

somewhere familiar = home


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

home=where the heart is


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *home=where the heart is *



Where the heart is = Not with my Ex! :cuss:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Not with my Ex!=Normal Relations!


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Not with my Ex!=Normal Relations! *



Normal Relations = Not with my Ex! 

Couldn't help it!


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Normal Relations = Not with my Ex!
> 
> Couldn't help it! *



hahahaha...

oh.. i have to come up with a response don't i? hmmm..

not with my ex! = never again!

(makes no sense but it was the first thing that popped in my head)


----------



## KatGurl

never again! = eat too much ice cream :barf:


----------



## KanoLives

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *never again! = eat too much ice cream :barf: *



eat to much ice cream = Brain Freeze :anic:


----------



## progressivetactics

brain freeze=7 11 slurpee's


----------



## Cryozombie

7-11 Slurpees = Apu's Squishies


----------



## KanoLives

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *7-11 Slurpees = Apu's Squishies *




Apu's Squishies = "Thank you, come again"


----------



## KatGurl

"Thank you, come again." = single again


----------



## jfarnsworth

single again = saving money


----------



## Seig

saving money=IRA


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

IRA=Irish Republican Army


----------



## Seig

Irish Republican Army=Jameson's Irish Whisky


----------



## progressivetactics

jamesons irish whiskey-Jack Daniels


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *jamesons irish whiskey-Jack Daniels *



Jack Daniels = Jim Bean


----------



## Cthulhu

Jim Beam=Incredible night and morning of puking and dry heaving that I'd rather forget.


----------



## Shodan

Incredible night and morning of puking and dry heaving that I'd rather forget= what I hope the loud,  idiot campers next to us experienced last weekend!!  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## KanoLives

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *Incredible night and morning of puking and dry heaving that I'd rather forget= what I hope the loud,  idiot campers next to us experienced last weekend!!  :asian:  :karate: *




what I hope the loud, idiot campers next to us experienced last weekend!!  = That sucks, but I didn't have that problem.


----------



## progressivetactics

that sucks but i don't have that problem= erectile disorders!!!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Erectile disorders=Embarrassing...


----------



## KatGurl

embarassing = wearing invisible clothes in public


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

wearing invisible clothes in public = emperor's new clothes


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by XxSweetFacadexX _
> *wearing invisible clothes in public = emperor's new clothes *



emperor's new clothes = Emperor's new groove


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

Emperor's new groove = llama

(just had some serious deja-vu about this.. did we already do this or is it in my mind??)


----------



## Cryozombie

llama = Tibetan Holy Man


----------



## KanoLives

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *llama = Tibetan Holy Man *



Tibetan Holy Man = going bald


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

going bald = Time for Rogaine


----------



## KanoLives

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *going bald = Time for Rogaine *



Time for Rogaine = Doctor, can I transplant back hair?


----------



## Seig

Doctor, can I transplant back hair?= Nair


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Doctor, can I transplant back hair?= Nair *



Nair = Pain (so I hear)


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Nair = Pain (so I hear) *




Pain = Hospital = Nurses = Sexy Nurses


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Pain = Hospital = Nurses = Sexy Nurses    *



Sexy Nurses = Not at any hospital I have been to :shrug:


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Pain = Hospital = Nurses = Sexy Nurses    *



:angry::angry::angry:


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *:angry::angry::angry: *




:angry::angry::angry: = doesn't like sexy nurses


----------



## theletch1

Not at any hospital I've been to = had a large enough staff


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

had a large enough staff=popular with the ladies


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Randy Strausbaugh _
> *had a large enough staff=popular with the ladies *



popular with the ladies = someone MOB wants to be :shrug:


----------



## Seig

someone MOB wants to be = liked


----------



## jfarnsworth

Liked = Disliked


----------



## KatGurl

disliked = (at the moment) dad's daughter's boyfriends :shrug:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

dad's daughter's boyfriends=dead men walking... :disgust: :rpo:


----------



## Cryozombie

Dead Men Walking = Return of the Living Dead


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Return of the Living Dead=28 Days Later (The movie) ...


BOO!!! :xtrmshock :anic:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

28 Days Later (The movie) = Scary Zombies blowin' chunks...  :barf:


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *28 Days Later (The movie) = Scary Zombies blowin' chunks...  :barf:
> 
> 
> *


Scary Zombies blowin' chunks=Chunks is my dog.


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Scary Zombies blowin' chunks=Chunks is my dog. *



Chunks is my dog = what Seig said


----------



## Cryozombie

what seig said = Chunks is my dog :rofl:


----------



## theletch1

chunks is my dog = what seig said = what seig said = chunks is my dog = redundancy


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

redundancy=reiteration


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *redundancy=reiteration *



Reiteration = Redundancy

Redundancy = Redundancy Department of Redundancy

Redundancy Department of Redundancy = Recursive Programming


----------



## Ender

Who blew chunks?


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Who blew chunks?= The Zombies in * 28 Days Later* of course, 
and they were bloody chunks and guts at that too...


----------



## Cryozombie

bloody chunks and guts at that too = Buckets 'o Chum


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *bloody chunks and guts at that too = Buckets 'o Chum *



Buckets 'o Chum = yummy


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

yummy = yummy in my tummy


----------



## progressivetactics

yummy in my tummy= little flat bikini tummies!


----------



## Cryozombie

Little Flat Bikini Tummys =  My ex girlfriend who hates me now.


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Little Flat Bikini Tummys =  My ex girlfriend who hates me now. *




My ex girlfriend who hates me now = They all do:asian: 

_(I like women with flat tummy's)_


----------



## theletch1

They all do = Politicians who lie


----------



## Seig

Politicians who lie=See, also, redundant


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

See, also, redundant=my ex-girl friends


----------



## Seig

my ex-girl friends = running out of places to hide the bodies....


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *my ex-girl friends = running out of places to hide the bodies.... *



 Running out of places to hide the bodies = my ex-girl friends


----------



## KanoLives

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Running out of places to hide the bodies = my ex-girl friends    *




My ex-girlfriends = Where are they now?


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Where are they now?=I'd rather not know...


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Where are they now?=I'd rather not know... *




I'd rather not know = Ditto


----------



## Cryozombie

Ditto = Memo


----------



## Seig

Memo=ANOTHER office meeting....


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

ANOTHER office meeting=Time to catch up on some ZZZzzzzzzs...


----------



## Seig

Time to catch up on some ZZZzzzzzzs=working the night shift


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

working the night shift = crazy customers


----------



## Jester

Crazy Customers = Supermarket Sweep


----------



## Cryozombie

Supermarket Sweep = Price is Right


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Supermarket Sweep = Price is Right *



Price is Right = Bob Barker


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Price is Right = Bob Barker *



Bob Barker = Chuck Norris


----------



## Aikikitty

Chuck Norris = The Total Body Gym  (isn't that what he endorses?)

Robyn artyon:


----------



## LostGrrlDies

the total body gym (not what he endorses, he owns the product line) = clothes rack


----------



## jfarnsworth

Clothes Rack = Walk in Closet


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

walk in closet = leads to hidden kitchen

(seriously.. not joking..)


----------



## jfarnsworth

Hidden kitchen = Emeril's Kitchen


----------



## Aikikitty

Emeril's Kitchen = BAM!!!







Robyn


----------



## jfarnsworth

Bam = Pam


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Pam=grade school sweetheart


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

grade school sweetheart = silly crushes


----------



## Cryozombie

Silly Crushes = Orange Crush


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Silly Crushes = Orange Crush *



Orange Crush = Blue Crush (the movie)


----------



## jfarnsworth

Blue Crush = Blue Whale


----------



## LostGrrlDies

Blue Whale = Whale Songs


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

Whale Songs = Finding Nemo


----------



## progressivetactics

Finding Nemo-Captain Nemo's sub shops!


----------



## Seig

Captain Nemo's sub shops=Crazy Al's used cars


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

Crazy Al's used cars = ocean's eleven


----------



## Cryozombie

Oceans' Eleven = Vegas Callgirls


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Vegas Callgirls=An Easy Score


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *Vegas Callgirls=An Easy Score *



An Easy Score = Not the SATs


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

Not the SATs = fun


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by XxSweetFacadexX _
> *Not the SATs = fun *



Fun = Sun


----------



## progressivetactics

sun= weekend in Scottsdale Az (too much sun)


----------



## Seig

weekend in Scottsdale Az = Something I will soon be doing on a semi regular basis


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Something I will soon be doing on a semi regular basis=Hardcore MA training


----------



## LostGrrlDies

Hardcore MA training = Some thing I envy


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by LostGrrlDies _
> *Hardcore MA training = Some thing I envy *



something I envy = something I don't really need :shrug:


----------



## Aikikitty

something I don't really need :shrug:  = my first broken bone

Robyn :asian: 

(I've never broken anything yet and I don't plan to!!  )


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by The Opal Dragon _
> *something I don't really need :shrug:  = my first broken bone
> 
> Robyn :asian:
> 
> (I've never broken anything yet and I don't plan to!!  ) *



My first broken bone = My collar bone


----------



## Cryozombie

My collar bone = Skeletons with BIG FREAKIN AXES!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Skeletons with BIG FREAKIN AXES!=The Skeletons in our Closets...


----------



## Nightingale

skeletons in our closets = things you wouldn't tell your mother


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

things you wouldn't tell your mother=I smoked the Hippie Lettuce... 




P.S. But I didn't inhale...


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *things you wouldn't tell your mother=I smoked the Hippie Lettuce...  *



Hippie Lettuce = the Seventeenth Kind of Lettuce I was going to go to school for to try and develop, yet here it has already been done.


Lettuce = 17


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Hippie Lettuce = the Seventeenth Kind of Lettuce I was going to go to school for to try and develop, yet here it has already been done.
> 
> 
> Lettuce = 17 *


17= Another worthless teen magazine.


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

Another worthless teen magazine. = all the teen mags are crap.


----------



## Cryozombie

all the teen mags are crap. = Most of Todays News Reporting services


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Most of Todays News Reporting services=Don't believe everything you read in the press...


----------



## Seig

Don't believe everything you read in the press...=To hear is to doubt, to see is to be deceived, to feel is to believe


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Don't believe everything you read in the press...=To hear is to doubt, to see is to be deceived, to feel is to believe *




To hear is to doubt, to see is to be deceived, to feel is to believe = Ed Parker  :asian:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Ed Parker=EPAK


----------



## Shodan

EPAK= My addiction!!  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *EPAK= My addiction!!  :asian:  :karate: *



My addiction!! = Let's not talk about that.  :drink2tha


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Let's not talk about that = Vices...


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

Vices... = Virtues


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by XxSweetFacadexX _
> *Vices... = Virtues *



Virtues = Patience


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

patience = endurance


----------



## LostGrrlDies

endurance = something women prefer men to have


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by LostGrrlDies _
> *endurance = something women prefer men to have  *



hehehe...nice shot...  


something women prefer men to have=Lots of money...  


 :rofl:


----------



## theletch1

lots of money = something else I don't have:wah:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *lots of money = something else I don't have:wah: *



someting else I do not have =  a Girl Friend . . . or Bills     :rofl:


----------



## LostGrrlDies

Girlfriend(=Bills) = Overrated


----------



## Seig

Overrated=Most summer  "Block Buster" films


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Most summer "Block Buster" films=Sucky 2003 releases (inclu. GigLi)...


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

Sucky 2003 releases (inclu. GigLi)... = ewwwwwwww :barf:


----------



## jfarnsworth

ewwwwwwww  = Gross


----------



## Andi

(Christian) Gross = Swiss


----------



## theletch1

Swiss = Numbered bank accounts


----------



## jfarnsworth

Numbered Bank Accounts = Lots of Mon(ies):rofl:


----------



## Cryozombie

Lots of Money = The Total of all my bills.


----------



## LostGrrlDies

The total of all my bills = $0.67


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by LostGrrlDies _
> *The total of all my bills = $0.67  *



Wanna trade?


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by LostGrrlDies _
> *The total of all my bills = $0.67  *



$0.67 = 2/3


----------



## Nightingale

2/3 = how much of a cup of vegetable oil goes into a batch of ghiradelli double chocolate fudge brownies


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Wanna trade? *



My Bills are normal Monthly bills Home/Truck(New)/Bike/Utilities

No Credit Cards  :rofl:


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

how much of a cup of vegetable oil goes into a batch of ghiradelli double chocolate fudge brownies = kiss the cook


----------



## LostGrrlDies

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Wanna trade? *



that is more than a joke. i can assure you, a trade would not be in your best interests. unless you are with wife and child. while i do attempt to keep my budget to a minimum, i am quite the frivolous female.


Kiss the cook = BAM! in the kitchen (not Emerill style)


----------



## Cryozombie

BAM in the Kitchen = Quckie in the Closet


----------



## Master of Blades

Quickie in the closet - Party I went to last week


----------



## Cryozombie

party MOB went to last week = A party where he couldnt get a quickie in the closet... :roflmao:


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

A party where he couldnt get a quickie in the closet=All of the parties I've ever been to...


----------



## Master of Blades

All the parties I've ever been to... = A Whole lot of fun


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by LostGrrlDies _
> *that is more than a joke. i can assure you, a trade would not be in your best interests. unless you are with wife and child. while i do attempt to keep my budget to a minimum, i am quite the frivolous female. *



Wife and 3 kids. :asian: 



> Kiss the cook = BAM! in the kitchen (not Emerill style)



That's just funny:rofl:


----------



## Senfeng

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *All the parties I've ever been to... = A Whole lot of fun  *



A Whole lot of fun  = a night filled with video games and beer


----------



## Nightingale

Beer = the only thing that's in my fridge at the moment.


----------



## Cryozombie

the only thing that's in my fridge at the moment. = Severed Arms and Human Heads.  (oops did I post that???)


----------



## LostGrrlDies

Severed Arms and Human Heads = May (the movie I watched last night)


----------



## Cryozombie

> _Originally posted by LostGrrlDies _
> *Severed Arms and Human Heads = May (the movie I watched last night) *



Is that the one about the weird chick with the who goes psycho after her boyfriend dumps her???  I think I saw that last year...  not a half bad movie If I remember it right...

Oh... Er... May= June July August


----------



## theletch1

June, July, August (JJA) = MMA


----------



## LostGrrlDies

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Is that the one about the weird chick with the who goes psycho after her boyfriend dumps her???  I think I saw that last year...  not a half bad movie If I remember it right...
> 
> Oh... Er... May= June July August *



If I ever had to sum myself up I might say "Hi, I'm May." Except I havent killed anyone, yet. Just kidding  She didn't really go psycho because her "boyfriend" dumped her. She went crazy because she grew up never having any friends and her mother always taught her if you cant find friends then make them (she was talking about dolls). So, after May makes human/real friends and realizes that friends cannot be trusted then she sets out to make her own "friend." The most classic part is at the point when she detatches from reality, she's sitting on a bench watching people walk by and she says "so many pretty parts, no pretty wholes." I thought the movie kicked a_s_s  I like my movies the same as my reality, sick, demented and strange.

"Oh... Er..." MMA = Missing Meerkat Association


----------



## Senfeng

> _Originally posted by LostGrrlDies _
> *MMA = Missing Meerkat Association *



Missing Meerkat Association = Organization for Four-Toed Freakish Lemurs


----------



## Nightingale

Freakish Lemur = my boss...

no wait... that's an insult to lemurs.


----------



## Cryozombie

my boss = Who's the boss?


----------



## Nightingale

Who's The Boss = Charles in Charge


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Charles in Charge=Nicole Eggart


----------



## Senfeng

Nicole Eggart=Misshapen


----------



## Seig

Misshapen=The Elephant man


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

The Elephant man = Jack the Ripper


----------



## Nightingale

Jack the Ripper = Patricia Cornwell


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

Patricia Cornwell = became predictable


----------



## theletch1

> Patricia Cornwell = became predictable


Became predictable = my ex-wife


----------



## jfarnsworth

Ex-Wife = Lots of bills.


----------



## Cryozombie

lots of bills = 30 ducks


----------



## don bohrer

30 ducks = A lot of $ht

My kid brother made me say it


----------



## Seig

A lot of $ht= The new tax laws


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

The new tax laws = damn the man


----------



## don bohrer

damn the man = Green eggs and Ham!


----------



## progressivetactics

green eggs and ham= I do not like green eggs and ham


----------



## progressivetactics

i do not like green eggs and ham= Sam I am.


----------



## Cryozombie

sam I am = Son of Sam


----------



## don bohrer

Son of Sam = Tucaan Sam


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Tucaan Sam=Tony the Tiger


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

Tony the Tiger = Frosted Flakes!!! (yum)


----------



## LostGrrlDies

frosted flakes = fake blondes
:roflmao:


----------



## theletch1

Fake blondes = Implants


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Implants=Very Popular here in L.A.


----------



## jfarnsworth

Popular in L.A. = Lakers


----------



## Cryozombie

Lakers = Bulls


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Bulls=The NBA's team of the 90's


----------



## Seig

The NBA's team of the 90's=Do they have a criminal record yet?


----------



## Nightingale

do they have a criminal record yet? = most of my ex boyfriends


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

most of my ex boyfriends = crazy psychos.


----------



## LostGrrlDies

> _Originally posted by XxSweetFacadexX _
> *most of my ex boyfriends = crazy psychos. *



circular reasoning:


crazy psychos = my xbf


ladies, i wonder how long we can keep this up


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

haha.. i would keep it going, but it just might never end...

*my xbf = was a psycho* 

hmm.. it really was the only thing that came to mind. my bad.


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by XxSweetFacadexX _
> *haha.. i would keep it going, but it just might never end...
> 
> my xbf = was a psycho
> 
> hmm.. it really was the only thing that came to mind. my bad. *



was a psycho = IS a psycho still!


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

hahaha.. good one.. he probably is too anyway.

IS a psycho still! = norman bates


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by XxSweetFacadexX _
> *hahaha.. good one.. he probably is too anyway.
> 
> IS a psycho still! = norman bates *



Norman Bates = Mother!


----------



## progressivetactics

mother= Glenn Danzig


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *mother= Glenn Danzig *



O man...hmmm...this has nothing to do with anything, but I'm humming it right now....

Glenn Danzig=Lucy in the Sky w/Diamonds

See, I told you it had nothing to do with anything!


----------



## progressivetactics

wow......i was wondering how anyone could get out of that!!!
Good job....i guess.

Lucy in the sky with diamonds=Neil diamond.


----------



## Cryozombie

Neil Diamond = Saving Silverman


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Neil Diamond = Saving Silverman *



Saving Silverman=Saving Private Ryan


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by IsshinryuKarateGirl _
> *Saving Silverman=Saving Private Ryan *



Saving Private Ryan = Saving Ryans Privates


----------



## progressivetactics

Saving private Ryan= Saving Ryans Privates


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Saving Private Ryan = Saving Ryans Privates  *



lol, that's _nice_ 

Saving Ryans Privates=Boot to Groin


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Boot to Groin=intense pain


----------



## Seig

intense pain=Deflection, then infliction of pain!


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *intense pain=Deflection, then infliction of pain! *



Deflection, then infliction of pain=those wondeful words we all have known to love....:soapbox:


----------



## theletch1

Those words we all have known to love = Honey the kids are staying at their friends house tonight


----------



## Cryozombie

Honey the Kids are staying at the friends house tonite = OH MY GOD I HAVE KIDS????


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Honey the Kids are staying at the friends house tonite = OH MY GOD I HAVE KIDS???? *



OH MY GOD I HAVE KIDS????  =  She never told me her age!


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *OH MY GOD I HAVE KIDS????  =  She never told me her age! *



She never told me her age!=Lovely Rita meter maid

...I have to stop listening to the Beatles....


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Lovely Rita meter maid=Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (A classic Beatles' album-4 outa 4 stars )


----------



## Cryozombie

Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band (A classic Beatles' album-4 outa 4 stars ) = John Lennon's Assassin


----------



## Seig

John Lennon's Assassin=a seriously pissed fan


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *John Lennon's Assassin=a seriously pissed fan *



A seriously pissed off fan=The Beatles breakup due to Yoko Ono

cali, I totally agree with you....


----------



## D_Brady

Yoko Ono = Fingernails on a chalk board


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl

> _Originally posted by D_Brady _
> *Yoko Ono = Fingernails on a chalk board *



Fingernails on a chalkboard=when someone sings a little out of key

*mutters to self "stupid tone sensitive ears"*


----------



## Ceicei

Fingernails on a chalkboard = deranged nerves


----------



## jfarnsworth

deranged nerves =  Ex-Mother in law.


----------



## Cryozombie

Ex-Mother in law = Excommunicate


----------



## Ceicei

Excommunicate = outsider


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Excommunicate = outsider *



outsider = mysterious


Hey, Ceicei. I know who your avatar is.... it's RedXlll from Final Fantasy Vll! I love that game!


----------



## Ceicei

mysterious = unusual




> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Hey, Ceicei. I know who your avatar is.... it's RedXlll from Final Fantasy Vll! I love that game!  *



My husband does like that game.  He and his friends sometimes play it.  I do play games once in a blue moon (if time away from 4 kids is possible), such as latest version of "Diablo:  Lord of Destruction."

As for the avatar, I just like the way RedXlll looks.

- Ceicei


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

unusual=Me...


----------



## Cryozombie

me = a name, I call myself...


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *unusual=Me...  *



(thinking of cali_tkdbruin's reply...this fits him)

Cali's "me" = egocentric


----------



## jfarnsworth

I call myself = Stubborn


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I call myself = Stubborn *



Stubborn = My EX!  :soapbox:


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl

stubborn=jack***


----------



## Ceicei

jack*** = donkey


----------



## progressivetactics

donkey=democrat


----------



## Ceicei

Democrat = Clinton


----------



## Nightingale

Clinton = Chelsea


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *Clinton = Chelsea *



Chelsea = Chelsea Hotel (* Located in Chelsea MI *)


----------



## progressivetactics

chelsea hotel= broken headboard!!!!


----------



## Ceicei

Broken headboard = earthshaking act


----------



## progressivetactics

earthshaking act=yes it was!!!


----------



## Master of Blades

Yes it was!!! = Too much detail


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Yes it was!!! = Too much detail  *



too much detail = most paintings :shrug:


----------



## theletch1

Most paintings = way too expensive

My wife just spent 100.00 on some god awful pictures of lions and elephants and such.


----------



## Master of Blades

Way Too Expensive = Women :shrug:


----------



## Taiji fan

women = superior beings


----------



## Master of Blades

Superior Beings = How much was you payed to say that


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Superior Beings = How much was you payed to say that  *



How much was you payed to say that = bribe


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *How much was you payed to say that = bribe *



bribe = pain involved


----------



## jfarnsworth

pain involved = Martial Arts Class


----------



## Ceicei

Pain involved = martial arts


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *pain involved = Martial Arts Class *



Quick fingers... You beat me to it.

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei

Martial Arts Class = fun stuff!!


----------



## Seig

fun stuff=real time strategy games!


----------



## LostGrrlDies

real time strategy games! = finding a  viable sugar daddy


----------



## Bob Hubbard

sugar daddy = What I aint.


----------



## Seig

What I aint=edumacated


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

edumacated = hukt on foniks wurkd four me!


----------



## Master of Blades

hukt on foniks wurkd four me! = Whatever you say.....


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *hukt on foniks wurkd four me! = Whatever you say..... *



Whatever you say..... = went in one ear and out the other


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *Whatever you say..... = went in one ear and out the other *




Went in one ear and out the other = School :shrug:


----------



## Ceicei

School = brain dead


----------



## Master of Blades

Brain Dead = People


----------



## progressivetactics

people=people magazines 50 most beautiful people.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *people=people magazines 50 most beautiful people. *




people magazines 50 most beautiful people = Some fine Chicks


----------



## progressivetactics

some fine chicks= dixie chicks (although i don't agree with their foreign policy!!!)


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *some fine chicks= dixie chicks (although i don't agree with their foreign policy!!!) *




Dixie Chicks = Have issues


----------



## progressivetactics

have issues= Need tissues (when watching the dixie chicks)


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *have issues= Need tissues (when watching the dixie chicks) *




Need tissues = Too much info :shrug:


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Need tissues = Too much info :shrug: *



too much info = the "Way back when I was a kid...." stories


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by KatGurl _
> *too much info = the "Way back when I was a kid...." stories *


When I was a Kid ... = Lost sight of current times


----------



## progressivetactics

lost sight of current times=fast times at ridgemount high!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

fast times at ridgemount high=Surfer dude Spiccoli


----------



## Seig

Surfer dude Spiccoli=Wipeout!


----------



## theletch1

wipeout = gnarly


----------



## Seig

gnarly=gnomes


----------



## Ceicei

Gnomes = little people


----------



## progressivetactics

little people= vertically challanged


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *little people= vertically challanged *



Vertically Challenged = Can't fly!


----------



## Master of Blades

Vertically Challenged = Cliffhanger


----------



## Nightingale

can't fly = grounded


----------



## liangzhicheng

grounded = no TV for a week


----------



## rachel

no tv for a week= more time to do kempo


----------



## Ceicei

More time to do = true martial artist


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *More time to do kempo = true martial artist *



true martial artist = alot of work


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

alot of work = college


----------



## liangzhicheng

college = boring


----------



## tkdcanada

boring = rainy days


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

rainy days = rainy season

it's like typhoon after typhoon over here....


----------



## liangzhicheng

rainy season = India


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

India = India.arie


----------



## progressivetactics

india.arie=ari fleischer


----------



## theletch1

ari fleischer = talking head


----------



## Shodan

Talking head= Max Hedroom (sp?)


----------



## LostGrrlDies

Max Headroom = Video Killed the Radio Star


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by LostGrrlDies _
> *Max Headroom = Video Killed the Radio Star    *




Video Killed the Radio Star  = Static on the Radio


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Video Killed the Radio Star  = Static on the Radio *



static on the radio = the new style of music


----------



## Cryozombie

The New Style of Music = Newer Wave


----------



## liangzhicheng

newer wave = watered down martial arts


----------



## Ceicei

watered down martial arts = fight in the ocean


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *watered down martial arts = fight in the ocean *




Fight in the Ocean = Some Kung Fu Movies


----------



## Nightingale

some kung fu movies = BAD!!!! :karate: :samurai: :duel:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

BAD= Boxing After Dark


----------



## Seig

Boxing After Dark=Elvira vs Rocky


----------



## KanoLives

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Boxing After Dark=Elvira vs Rocky *





Elvira vs Rocky = Black eyes


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

Black eyes = he deserved it


----------



## liangzhicheng

he deserved it = boot to the groin :btg:


----------



## Ceicei

Boot to groin = no more kids


----------



## Ceicei

Or how about

Boot to groin = nutcrackers


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Or how about
> 
> Boot to groin = nutcrackers *



nutcrackers = christmas


----------



## liangzhicheng

Christmas = favorite time of the year


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

christmas = season starts in october

and i promise you that. philippines has the longest christmas season i've ever witnessed.


----------



## Nightingale

season starts on october = Halloween!  

my personal favorite holiday!


----------



## Ceicei

Halloween = fake martial artists roaming around


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

fake martial artists roaming around=McDojo/McDojang


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

McDojo/McDojang = McCafe


----------



## Cryozombie

Mccafe = mc.net internet cafe 

(Thats what my ISP was before they got out of the internet cafe buisness)


----------



## Ceicei

Mc.net internet cafe = MartialTalk party


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Mc.net internet cafe = MartialTalk party *




MT Party = MT Seminar discussion and MT Seminar


----------



## Nightingale

MT Seminar = FUN!


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl

FUN=surfing the web for weapons


----------



## Nightingale

surfing the web for weapons = easy way to max out the credit card


----------



## Ceicei

Max out = broke


----------



## liangzhicheng

broke = baroque


----------



## Ceicei

Baroque = strange art


----------



## theletch1

strange art = performance art


----------



## liangzhicheng

performance art = modern dance


----------



## Cryozombie

Modern Dance = The Panther Moderns


----------



## Ceicei

The Panther Moderns = four footed panther with sunglasses


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *The Panther Moderns = four footed panther with sunglasses *




four footed panther with sunglasses  = Pink Panther


----------



## Ceicei

Pink panther = classic intelligent cartoons

(Hey!  I haven't seen him in ages!  Loved him!)


----------



## jfarnsworth

classic intelligent cartoons = Inspector Gadget


----------



## progressivetactics

inspector gadget= gidget


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

gidget=Bad 60's TV show


----------



## Seig

Bad 60's TV show=most of them


----------



## jfarnsworth

most of them = America's most wanted


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl

America's most wanted=the guy who needs Just for Men


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by IsshinryuKarateGirl _
> *America's most wanted=the guy who needs Just for Men *




the guy who needs Just for Men = Use a real Hair Color (* Permanent, Level 3 if you are going to do it  *)


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *the guy who needs Just for Men = Use a real Hair Color (* Permanent, Level 3 if you are going to do it  *) *



Use a real hair color=denile of old age


----------



## Cryozombie

denile of old age = What Cleopatra's barge sailed down


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *denile of old age = What Cleopatra's barge sailed down *



What Cleopatra's barge sailed down = whitewater canoeing


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

whitewater canoeing = shooting the rapids


----------



## Master of Blades

Shooting the Rapids = Getting Jammed


----------



## Ceicei

Getting jammed = falling overboard


----------



## Cryozombie

falling overboard = stabbing westward


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

stabbing westward = i need new music


----------



## Master of Blades

I need new music = Listening to the radio


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *I need new music = Listening to the radio *



Listening to the radio = Satelite Radio XM


----------



## jfarnsworth

XM = Extra Money


----------



## Nightingale

extra money = that new laptop I've been drooling over.


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *extra money = that new laptop I've been drooling over. *




That new laptop = I need a new computer


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl

I need a new computer=enough with those stupid Dell commercials already!


----------



## Master of Blades

> _Originally posted by IsshinryuKarateGirl _
> *I need a new computer=enough with those stupid Dell commercials already! *





Dell Commercials = Broadband (dont ask why ¬.¬)


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl

> _Originally posted by Master of Blades _
> *Dell Commercials = Broadband (dont ask why ¬.¬) *



Broadband=AOL sucks


----------



## Cryozombie

AOL SUCKS = Hoover Windtunnel Upright


----------



## jfarnsworth

Aol sucks = I very much agree:shrug:


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *AOL SUCKS = Hoover Windtunnel Upright *



Hoover Windtunnel Upright  = Wind Tunnel Testing =  Ice Rink Testing


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Hoover Windtunnel Upright  = Wind Tunnel Testing =  Ice Rink Testing *



Ice Rink Testing=HOCKEY!


----------



## jfarnsworth

Hockey = Fighting


----------



## Ceicei

Fighting = sparring


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

sparring=No mercy, take no prisoners... :mst:


----------



## Ceicei

No mercy, take no prisoners = full contact war


----------



## jfarnsworth

full contact war = Kickboxer 3


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *full contact war = Kickboxer 3 *



Kickboxer 3=Mortal Combat


----------



## Seig

Mortal Combat=More video games


----------



## Ceicei

More video games = addiction


----------



## rachel

addiction=coffee


----------



## Shodan

Coffee= Kona Coffee (my favorite ice cream)

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl

Kona coffee=Starbucks wacky coffee flavors


----------



## don bohrer

Starbucks wacky coffee flavors = Overpriced


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

Overpriced = everything in the US


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by XxSweetFacadexX _
> *Overpriced = everything in the US *



everything in the US  = Available for a price  Some Less, Some More


----------



## liangzhicheng

Available for a price = sham ranks/belts


----------



## Cryozombie

Sham ranks/belts = Ashida Kim's Ninjitsu Course


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *Sham ranks/belts = Ashida Kim's Ninjitsu Course *



Ashida Kim's Ninjitsu Course = instant "shake n bake" black belt


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Ashida Kim's Ninjitsu Course = instant "shake n bake" black belt *



instant "shake n bake" black belt=mmm, what's for dinner??


----------



## Nightingale

mmm what's for dinner = Filet Mignon


----------



## Bill Lear

Filet Mignon = Sapps *** meat after fighting Mike Tyson


----------



## Seig

Sapps *** meat after fighting Mike Tyson = I thought it was his ear.


----------



## Taiji fan

I thought it was his ear. = thought his bum was sticking out of the bed, so got out to push it back in again:rofl:


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl

thought his bum was sticking out of bed, so got out to push it back in=F***, don't touch my a**!


----------



## jfarnsworth

F***, don't touch my a**!  = Words I hear almost every night.


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *F***, don't touch my a**!  = Words I hear almost every night. *



Words I hear almost every night = yada yada


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Words I hear almost every night = yada yada *



yada yada=the boring instruction from one of the black belts I hate at my dojo 

he's totally senseless too


----------



## Ceicei

Boring instruction = increasing the art of patience in listening


----------



## Seig

increasing the art of patience in listening
=Yes, Dear.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Yes, Dear= A tired, beaten down husband's meek reply when he's sick of hearing his wife's loud yapping...


----------



## theletch1

> A tired, beaten down husband's meek reply when he's sick of hearing his wife's loud yapping...


 = the honey moon is over


----------



## Ceicei

Honeymoon over = midlife crisis (2nd childhood)


----------



## Nightingale

midlife crisis = dad's new Ford Mustang


----------



## progressivetactics

Dad's new ford Mustang= Momma doesn't sleep at nite.






> the honey moon is over


i Seen a quote some time ago that said "you know the honeymoon is over when the husband takes the woman off her pedastal, and puts her in her place!"

Kinda liked that!


----------



## KanoLives

> _Originally posted by progressivetactics _
> *Dad's new ford Mustang= Momma doesn't sleep at nite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i Seen a quote some time ago that said "you know the honeymoon is over when the husband takes the woman off her pedastal, and puts her in her place!"
> 
> Kinda liked that! *




:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:  That's some good stuff. Anyway,

Momma doesn't sleep at nite = "What the hell time are these friggin' kids gonna come home."


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl

> _Originally posted by ChineseKempoAL Momma doesn't sleep at nite = "What the hell time are these friggin' kids gonna come home." [/B]_


_ 

"what the hell time are these friggin' kids gonna come home."=when momma gets her sanity back_


----------



## Ceicei

Sanity back = last kid turns 18 and moves out


----------



## theletch1

Last kid turns 18 and moves out = Toga party!!


----------



## Cryozombie

toga party = Underage Drinking


----------



## LostGrrlDies

underage drinking = :gasp: illegal


----------



## Cryozombie

illegal = the best kind of fun!


----------



## Chronuss

the best kinda fun = :drinkbeer


----------



## theletch1

:drinkbeer = hangover


----------



## Chronuss

hangover = ...mondays.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

...mondays = MNF - Monday Night Football!


----------



## Chronuss

Monday Night Football! = Madden rambling incoherently...


----------



## theletch1

Madden rambling incoherently =  BOOM


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Madden rambling incoherently =  BOOM *



BOOM = P.O.D.  (* The Band *)


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

P.O.D. = Youth of the Nation


----------



## Kimpatsu

> _Originally posted by XxSweetFacadexX _
> *P.O.D. = Youth of the Nation *


Youth of the Nation= Youth is wasted on the young.


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Kimpatsu _
> *Youth of the Nation= Youth is wasted on the young. *



Youth is wasted = search for eternal elixer


----------



## Kimpatsu

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Youth is wasted = search for eternal elixer *


Search for eternal elixer =El Dorado


----------



## Cryozombie

El Dorado = Cadillac


----------



## Ceicei

Cadillac = stretch limosine


----------



## Nightingale

stretch limo = prom night


----------



## Ceicei

Prom night = expensive date


----------



## Chronuss

expensive date = not worth it.


----------



## Seig

not worth it= I'm cheap and don't want to pay for it.


----------



## Ceicei

I'm cheap and don't want to pay for it = excuse for forgetting anniversaries


----------



## Kimpatsu

Excuse for forgetting anniversaries = I wish I were still single


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

I wish I were still single = i wish that all the time

(nay, but i am single lol.)


----------



## Ceicei

I wish that all the time = need a genie


----------



## LostGrrlDies

Need a Genie =  Three Wishes


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Three Wishes=Eternal Life, Eternal Youth, Eternal Health


----------



## Cryozombie

Eternal Life, Eternal Youth, Eternal Health = Three things I'll never have!


----------



## LostGrrlDies

Three things I'll never have = optimism, faith and a billion dollars


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by LostGrrlDies _
> *Three things I'll never have = optimism, faith and a billion dollars *


optimism, faith and a billion dollars=I'm going to be a Televangelist!


----------



## Nightingale

televangelist = tammy faye


----------



## jfarnsworth

tammy faye = Bad Makeup


----------



## Nightingale

bad make-up = Rocky Horror


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Rocky Horror=Cult Movie


----------



## LostGrrlDies

Cult Movie = Savage Messiah


----------



## jfarnsworth

Savage Messiah = Randy Savage


----------



## pknox

Randy Savage = Miss Elizabeth (RIP) :angel:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Randy Savage = Miss Elizabeth (RIP)*



Miss Elizabeth (RIP) = Owen Hart (RIP)


----------



## Seig

Owen Hart (RIP)=Charles Bronson (RIP)


----------



## theletch1

Charles Bronson = Clint Eastwood:2pistols:


----------



## pknox

Mayor Eastwood=Governor Schwarzenegger?
:biggun:


----------



## Nightingale

Clint Eastwood = eastwood insurance commercials


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Mayor Eastwood=Governor Schwarzenegger?
> :biggun: *


Governer Schwarzenegger = California Terminator


----------



## Nightingale

Terminator = Bad Action Movies


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by Nightingale _
> *Terminator = Bad Action Movies *




Bad Action Movies = No retreat No surrender


----------



## Nightingale

No retreat no surrender = bruce springsteen


----------



## jfarnsworth

bruce springsteen = The Boss


----------



## Nightingale

the boss = Who's The Boss


----------



## pknox

Who's the Boss=Alyssa Milano :inlove:


----------



## Nightingale

Alyssa Milano = Charmed


----------



## jfarnsworth

Charmed = Witches


----------



## Nightingale

witches = Halloween!


----------



## pknox

Halloween=Michael Myers


----------



## jfarnsworth

Halloween = Pumpkins


----------



## pknox

Pumpkins=Charlie Brown special


----------



## TheEdge883

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Halloween = Pumpkins *



Pumpkins = Sleepy Hollow


----------



## TheEdge883

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Pumpkins=Charlie Brown special *



Charlie Brown special = Snoopy Dance


----------



## Cryozombie

Snoopy Dance = Taco Bell Chihuhuha


----------



## Seig

Taco Bell Chihuhuha=Did you just feel a bump?


----------



## jeffkyle

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Taco Bell Chihuhuha=Did you just feel a bump? *



Did you just feel a bump? = It was just my Ex, nothing to worry about.


----------



## TheEdge883

> _Originally posted by jeffkyle _
> *Did you just feel a bump? = It was just my Ex, nothing to worry about. *



Nothing To Worry About = botched up surgery


----------



## Chronuss

botched up surgery = oh...the _other_ leg...


----------



## KenpoTess

oh the _other_ leg = step back with.. 

(how dyslexic Tess does a technique)


----------



## Cryozombie

Step back with = And one, and two, come on everyone AEROBICISE!


----------



## Chronuss

And one, and two, and come on everyone AEROBICISE = and two more, and two more, and....bit@h that was two!  I'm from West Virginia, but I know how many doughnuts are in a dozen!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

...I know how many doughnuts are in a dozen=Mmmmm. Doughnuts.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Mmmmm. Doughnuts=Krispy Kremes


----------



## Seig

Krispy Kremes=I don't know how I gained 30 pounds so fast!


----------



## Ceicei

gained 30 pounds so fast = time for a diet


----------



## liangzhicheng

time for a diet = don't forget exercise


----------



## Ceicei

Don't forget exercise = more martial arts!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

more martial arts!=A diehard practitioner's creed


----------



## LostGrrlDies

A diehard practitioner's creed = "I'll be back"


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

"I'll be back" = AHH-nold


----------



## Seig

AHH-nold=Conan


----------



## LostGrrlDies

Conan = Koh-NAHN (say it like Regis Philbin)


----------



## Nightingale

Regis = who wants to be a millionaire?


----------



## Ceicei

Who wants to be a millionaire? = I do!


----------



## liangzhicheng

I do = marriage


----------



## theletch1

marriage = aaarrrrgggghhhh!!!!  just kidding, honey.


----------



## Cryozombie

Honey = Peanutbutter and Honey Sandwitch with bannanas.


----------



## pknox

Peanut Butter and Honey Sandwich with Bananas = Add bacon and fry it and it sounds like something Elvis would eat


----------



## Nightingale

peanut butter and honey and banana sandwich = :barf:


----------



## KanoLives

:barf:  =  Prayin' to the porcelain god.


----------



## pknox

Prayin' to the porcelain god = that's what I get for eating White Castle


----------



## Ceicei

White castle = tiny hamburgers


----------



## pknox

Tiny hamburgers=can make not so tiny waistlines!


----------



## TheRustyOne

can make not so tiny waistlines=cheerleaders!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

cheerleaders!=The Laker Girls!


----------



## Limey Scrapman

Laker Girls = Swimsuit edition 

(Better Laker than never)


----------



## Ceicei

Swimsuit edition = Sports Illustrated


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

> _Originally posted by Limey Scrapman _
> *Laker Girls = Swimsuit edition
> 
> (Better Laker than never) *



That's what I'm talkin' about...


----------



## Seig

Sports Illustrated=another good magazine gone rag


----------



## jfarnsworth

Another good magazine = Perfect 10


----------



## KenpoTess

Perfect 10= dreaming


----------



## jfarnsworth

Dreaming = Jenna Jameson


----------



## KenpoTess

Jenna Jameson= naughty boys


----------



## jfarnsworth

naughty boys = Me


----------



## KenpoTess

Me= 3 parts of a whole


*me, myself & I *


----------



## jfarnsworth

3 parts of a whole = One Third


----------



## theletch1

One third = what's left after taxes


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

what's left after taxes = Crumbs...


----------



## Nightingale

crumbs = why you don't eat cookies in bed


----------



## Ceicei

Cookies in bed = bugs in bed


----------



## jfarnsworth

Bugs = Bugs Bunny


----------



## TheEdge883

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Cookies in bed = bugs in bed *



Bugs in bed = came home with the wrong woman


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by TheEdge883 _
> *Bugs in bed = came home with the wrong woman *



came home with the wrong woman = YIKES!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ceicei

Yikes! = That was no woman!


----------



## Nightingale

that was no woman = Lola


----------



## TheEdge883

Lola = She was a showgirl


----------



## Ceicei

Showgirl = Las Vegas


----------



## Nightingale

las vegas = lost wages


----------



## Ceicei

Lost wages = casino gambling


----------



## KenpoTess

Casino Gambling= Much ado about nothing


----------



## Limey Scrapman

Much ado about nothing = Arnie's politics


----------



## Ceicei

politics = :argue:


----------



## TheEdge883

Arnie's politics = Kill Sarah Connor


----------



## Ceicei

Kill Sarah Conner = terminator's mission


----------



## jfarnsworth

Terminator = Predator


----------



## Nightingale

predator = sounds like my last boyfriend


----------



## Limey Scrapman

> Bugs in bed = came home with the wrong woman   LOL!!!



sounds like my last boyfriend = boyfriends can get married Canada!


----------



## KenpoTess

sounds like my last boyfriend= What was I thinking?


----------



## Ceicei

what was I thinking? = don't have a brain


----------



## TheRustyOne

I don't have a brain = Me on a mon., wed., or friday


----------



## TheEdge883

Friday, Wed., Mon. = the good the bad and the ugly


----------



## Ceicei

the good the bad and the ugly = name of movie


----------



## Cryozombie

Name of a Movie = The Name of the Rose


----------



## LostGrrlDies

The Name of the Rose = a thorn to make me bleed


----------



## pknox

Arnie's politics = mystery


----------



## Cryozombie

The Man = The Government


----------



## Nightingale

mystery  = Patricia Cornwell


----------



## Limey Scrapman

Cornwell = barley sick


----------



## Ceicei

Barley sick = moo-sick


----------



## pknox

moo-sick=lactose intolerance


----------



## TheRustyOne

lactose intolerace = many trips to the potty


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Many trips to the potty=greenapple quickstep


----------



## KenpoTess

Greenapple quickstep= *twitches*


----------



## Ceicei

Twitches = charlie horse coming


----------



## KenpoTess

charlie horse coming= rubbing furiously


----------



## Shodan

Rubbing furiously= fly bites


----------



## Nightingale

fly bites = OUCH!


----------



## KenpoTess

Ouch= yellow belts


----------



## Nightingale

yellow belts = hey! I'm a yellow belt!

and a brown belt... in the same art... but that's a long story.


----------



## Cryozombie

A long story = The wheel of time


----------



## jfarnsworth

The wheel of time = The wheel of destiny


----------



## Chronuss

The Wheel of Destiny = The Man Show


----------



## jfarnsworth

The Man Show  = Adam and Jimmy were better


----------



## Nightingale

adam and jimmy =


----------



## jfarnsworth

= Reality shows


----------



## KenpoTess

Reality shows= junkfood for the brain


----------



## TheRustyOne

wheel of destiny = karate


----------



## KenpoTess

Pokes Abby.. keep with the next word in line ...

Don't mess up this thread.. 

Word association.. Singular 

There.. back on topic


----------



## jfarnsworth

Karate = Kung fu


----------



## Cryozombie

Kung Fu = The Legend continues


----------



## Chronuss

The Legend Continues = ...in reruns..


----------



## pknox

rerun = much better actor than Roger or Duane (What's Happening!)


----------



## TheRustyOne

(oh bloody grr! i cannuh do nuthin right tonight! blargh!)


----------



## Seig

What's Happening!=Nothing, it's just another mid-night shift.


----------



## Ceicei

another mid-night shift = another day time nap


----------



## Seig

another day time nap=the day time cable lineup


----------



## TheRustyOne

Another day-time cable line-up = more Soaps than you need for a bath


----------



## Cryozombie

More Soaps then you need for a bath = Dirty Hippies


----------



## theletch1

Dirty Hippies = Woodstock


----------



## TheRustyOne

Woodstock = scary M&M's commercial...

(*shudders*)


----------



## KenpoTess

Woodstock=yellow birdy



P.S. to someone who used to be nice.. no I wasn't around for THE Woodstock.. I'm Not Quite that old yet...


----------



## KenpoTess

Hey...~!


Commercial= Bah


----------



## TheRustyOne

(ah haha! i beat ya tess!)

Bah = classes


----------



## KenpoTess

I'll beat you tonight Miss Muffett  *snickers*


Classes=everynight


----------



## TheRustyOne

miss muffet? how'd i get that? i'm lactose intolerant -- mildly -- i can't eat my curd and whey! lol


everynight = studying


----------



## liangzhicheng

studying = no longer need to


----------



## KenpoTess

cuz I gave it to you... duh...


study=orange belt sayings


----------



## TheRustyOne

orange belt says = the last one everyone knows.


----------



## Cryozombie

the last one everyone knows = Star Wars Episode VI


----------



## Ceicei

Star Wars Episode VI = another bomb


----------



## Kroy

another bomb=Bin Ladens cry


----------



## pknox

Bin Ladens cry =  Will be heard all the way back in NYC when we get his a$$.


----------



## Nightingale

NYC = statue of Liberty


----------



## KenpoTess

Statue of Liberty=Icon of Friendship


----------



## Cryozombie

Icon of Friendship = Icon of Coil


----------



## Kroy

icon of coil=HUH?


----------



## Nightingale

huh? = the last textbook I had to read


----------



## TheEdge883

the last textbook I had to read = Here comes the metric system!


----------



## Nightingale

metric system = LOGICAL!!!!!


----------



## Seig

LOGICAL!!!!!=EPAK


----------



## KenpoTess

EPAK=Good Stuff~!


----------



## theletch1

Good stuff = probably bad for ya


----------



## KenpoTess

Probably bad for ya= Decadence


----------



## Cryozombie

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *icon of coil=HUH?  *



They are an Industrial Band.

Decadance = Naked harem Girls with Fans and Grapes


----------



## liangzhicheng

Naked harem Girls with Fans and Grapes = A fantasy for many a male


----------



## TheRustyOne

A fantasy for many a male = dirty porn


----------



## KenpoTess

Dirty Porn= oxymoron


----------



## TheRustyOne

oxymoron = The Renaissance Man

(the movie )


----------



## KenpoTess

The Renaissance man=Medieval


----------



## liangzhicheng

The Renaissance Man = Danny DeVito!


----------



## Nightingale

medieval = knight in shining armor


----------



## TheRustyOne

knight in shining armor = something i don't have


----------



## KanoLives

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *knight in shining armor = something i don't have *



something I don't have = Money


----------



## Cryozombie

Money= MONOPOLY!


----------



## TheRustyOne

MONOPOLY = forever!

(games take forever!)


----------



## Nightingale

forever = eternity


----------



## TheEdge883

eternity = really horrible commercials


----------



## Seig

really horrible commercials=feminine hygiene products


----------



## rachel

feminine hygiene products=tampons


----------



## TheRustyOne

tampons = confused boys


----------



## Seig

confused boys=men in hakama


----------



## TheEdge883

men in hakama=less manly than men in kilts (a small bit  )


----------



## Nightingale

men in kilts = Mel Gibson!!!!

:inlove:


----------



## shotmanuk

Mel Gibson=Leathal Weapon!!


----------



## theletch1

Lethal Weapon = Gas while grappling:fart:


----------



## Ceicei

gas while grappling = problem with fueling up the car


----------



## jfarnsworth

problem with fueling up the car = Gas went up 24cents a gallon today.   :soapbox:


----------



## TheRustyOne

Gas went up 42 cents today = daddy's money


----------



## Cryozombie

Daddys money = Pimp Daddy


----------



## Chronuss

Pimp Daddy = Mo' Money, Mo' Problems


----------



## TheRustyOne

Mo' Money Mo' Problems = dated rap


----------



## TheEdge883

Dated Rap = Vanilla Ice


----------



## Ceicei

Vanilla Ice = frozen dairy (ice cream)


----------



## Seig

frozen dairy (ice cream)=Rocky Road


----------



## Aikikitty

Rocky Road = Favorite Flavor  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Wow!  119 pages!

Robyn :asian:


----------



## pknox

Favorite Flavor = Butter Crunch (especially on a waffle)!


----------



## Ceicei

Waffle = breakfast


----------



## pknox

Breakfast = one of my three (or four ) favorite meals of the day


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *Breakfast = one of my three (or four ) favorite meals of the day *



= better homemade


----------



## Aikikitty

better homemade = cookies!  Yum!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Rusty One--the avatar you had before was Sessomuru (sp?) from Inuyasha right?  Now you have Ayaka and Ryoko (I used to know how to spell all these names!) right?  Anyway, I like your anime avatars. 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## TheRustyOne

yep! thanks! they're just aim icons i've collected. *grin*


----------



## Aikikitty

Neat!    :asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *= better homemade *



better homemade = Ice cream


----------



## pknox

Ice Cream = Brain Freeze


----------



## TheRustyOne

brain freeze = hot fudge (to thaw it out)


----------



## Ceicei

hot fudge = perfect topping


----------



## Seig

perfect topping= According to Chad, whipped cream


----------



## Ceicei

whipped cream = banana split


----------



## pknox

banana split = must be a real flexible banana


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *perfect topping= According to Chad, whipped cream *




oh man, and how would you know this?


----------



## Seig

must be a real flexible banana =Dick Van Dyke


----------



## TheRustyOne

Dick Van Dyke = Black and White...


(party bumpin in my room -- hope the cops aren't called again )


----------



## Seig

Black and White=Cops


----------



## TheRustyOne

Cops = Bad Boys


----------



## Ceicei

Bad Boys = troublemakers


----------



## Seig

Bad Boys=Martin Lawrence and Will Smith


----------



## TheRustyOne

Martin Lawrence and Will Smith = Shake Ya Tailfeathers


----------



## Seig

Shake Ya Tailfeathers=Ya Dodo Bird


----------



## TheRustyOne

Ya Dodo bird = extinct


----------



## Seig

Extinct=Common Sense


----------



## TheRustyOne

common sense = easily forgotten


----------



## Seig

easily forgotten=anything I have taught you recently, apparently.,


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *easily forgotten=anything I have taught you recently, apparently., *



= slow on the uptake


----------



## Seig

slow on the uptake = Begginer Kenpoists


----------



## TheRustyOne

beginner Kenpoists = gotta start somewhere


----------



## Seig

gotta start somewhere=Do not pass go


----------



## TheRustyOne

Do not pass go = don't collect $200


----------



## Seig

don't collect $200=You'd better, you need to make sure Karate dues are always paid on time.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *don't collect $200=You'd better, you need to make sure Karate dues are always paid on time. *




= bill collectors


----------



## Seig

bill collectors=They suck, cept when they're me


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

They suck, cept when they're me=Lowest echelon work, especially now with this F___ed up economy and people wanting to pay bills but can't...


----------



## Kroy

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *They suck, cept when they're me=Lowest echelon work, especially now with this F___ed up economy and people wanting to pay bills but can't... *



=Beer


----------



## Nightingale

beer = straight tequila


----------



## pknox

straight tequila = no messing around, eh?


----------



## shotmanuk

no messing around=S.W.A.T.


----------



## MA-Caver

S.W.A.T. = dead flies


----------



## Seig

dead flies=Pop Flies


----------



## TheRustyOne

Pop flies = summetime


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

summertime=the beach


----------



## Nightingale

the beach = hot, shirtless guys playing volleyball!


:inlove: :inlove: :inlove: :inlove: :inlove:


----------



## Ceicei

hot, shirtless guys playing volleyball = California beach


----------



## Ceicei

California beach = Karate Kid movie


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Karate Kid movie=Sequels galore


----------



## TheRustyOne

Sequels galore = Land Before Time


----------



## Ceicei

land before time = dinosaurs


----------



## Chronuss

dinosaurs = fossil fuel


----------



## Ceicei

fossil fuel = gas


----------



## pknox

gas = Please - no more Taco Bell! :fart:


----------



## Nightingale

taco bell = FOOD POISONING


:barf:

I was so freakin sick last week!


----------



## TheRustyOne

food poisoning = red lobster




i was purty darn sick off crab legs from red lobster...i can't eat crab legs anymore b/c of it!


----------



## Ceicei

red lobster = lemon butter


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

lemon butter=Cholesterol flavoring


----------



## MA-Caver

Cholesterol flavoring= mmm mmm good


----------



## Seig

mmm mmm good= the old cambell's soup commercials


----------



## Kroy

the old cambell's soup commercials=crackers


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

crackers=saltines


----------



## shotmanuk

saltines=cream cheese


----------



## theletch1

cream cheese = hot and spicy cheese ball

(my wife just brought home about six different flavors of mix for cheese balls.  Man, those things are good)


----------



## IsshinryuKarateGirl

hot and spicy cheese ball=food that sounds like it gives heartburn....


----------



## Ceicei

Heartburn = alka seltzer


----------



## Cryozombie

Alkaseltzr = Plop Plop Fizz Fizz


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Plop Plop Fizz Fizz= hangover


----------



## jfarnsworth

Hangerover = Alcohol


----------



## Ceicei

Alcohol = flammable


----------



## MA-Caver

flammable=napalm


----------



## Cryozombie

Napalm = Kerosine and Soap


----------



## Warrior42

Napalm = Col. Kilgore%-}


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Col. Kilgore=Modern Gladiator


----------



## Ceicei

Modern Gladiator = fight to death


----------



## pknox

fight to death = no chance to tap


----------



## Ceicei

No chance to tap = agony


----------



## Cryozombie

agony = Listening to Tori Amos Sing


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

listening to Tori Amos sing=mute button


----------



## Kroy

mute button=wont work on my girlfriend


----------



## don bohrer

wont work on my girlfriend = hot fudge


----------



## Seig

hot fudge=runs down the chin and winds up on the @$$


----------



## Cryozombie

Winds up on the A$$ = Clockwork Walking Toys


----------



## Ceicei

Clockwork Walking Toys = trip over them


----------



## theletch1

Trip over them = bodies of the vanquished:ticked:


----------



## KanoLives

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Trip over them = bodies of the vanquished:ticked: *



bodies of the vanquished = man, I had a rough night


----------



## don bohrer

man, I had a rough night = got to do it all again tomorrow


----------



## pknox

got to do it all again tomorrow = I still need the paycheck, so I'll have to.


----------



## jfarnsworth

I still need the paycheck, so I'll have to. = Reminds me of paying the bills.:shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne

Reminds me of paying the bills = not i.


----------



## Kroy

not i=yeah right!


----------



## XxSweetFacadexX

yeah right! = no way!


----------



## theletch1

no way = How 'bout it, honey


----------



## KanoLives

How 'bout it honey = Can I go out tonight with the fellas?


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by KanoLives _
> *How 'bout it honey = Can I go out tonight with the fellas? *



= another night alone??? :wah:


----------



## MA-Caver

another night alone??? = where's BOB when you need it?


----------



## Ceicei

Where's BOB when you need it = no thank you


----------



## Cryozombie

no thank you = what women say when I ask em out


----------



## Ceicei

what women say when I ask em out = "Not to McDonald's, you doof!"


----------



## Kroy

Not to MacDonalds you doof=you'll get fat


----------



## jfarnsworth

you'll get fat = By sitting on your ****.


----------



## Cryozombie

By sitting on your ****. = Get your head out of !


----------



## Ceicei

Get your head out of ! = ostrich


----------



## pknox

ostrich = tastes and looks like meat, not chicken, which kind of surprised me, considering it's a bird. :idunno:


----------



## Cryozombie

Considering its a Bird = MMMMM TURKEY


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

MMMMM TURKEY=Thanksgiving feast


----------



## Ceicei

Thanksgiving feast = extremely full


----------



## jfarnsworth

extremely full = Gas tank


----------



## Kroy

gas tank=fill it


----------



## TheEdge883

fill it=there goes the paycheck


----------



## Kroy

there goes the paycheck=Hi honey, I'm home


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Hi honey, I'm home=whipped


----------



## Cryozombie

Whipped = Whipped Cream Bikini Scene in Varsity Blues.


----------



## Ceicei

Whipped Cream Bikini Scene in Varsity Blues = ogling males


----------



## MA-Caver

ogling males=that are ogling the ladies


----------



## Kroy

that are ogling the ladies=get back to work


----------



## jfarnsworth

get back to work = I'd rather not :shrug:


----------



## Kroy

I'd rather not=share


----------



## Seig

share=I'd be hapy to, for a fee.


----------



## jfarnsworth

for a fee = Doctors


----------



## Chronuss

Doctors = not the only people that where white jackets...(Castillo)


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

not the only people that where white jackets=Chefs


----------



## TheRustyOne

Chefs = South Park


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

South Park=Cartman


----------



## Chronuss

Cartman = fatass


----------



## KenpoTess

fatass= Lardboys Pizza


----------



## Kroy

Lardboys pizza=mmmmmm...beeeeeer


----------



## Chronuss

mmmmmm...beeeeeer = bleh....piss water


----------



## TheEdge883

piss water = liquid sunshine


----------



## Ceicei

liquid sunshine = sunny delight


----------



## Kroy

sunny delight=vitamin c


----------



## Seig

vitamin c=Cold prevention


----------



## Nightingale

cold prevention = leather jacket


----------



## Kroy

leather jacket=Fonzie


----------



## Aikikitty

Fonzie = HEEEEEYYYYY!!!  

Robyn artyon:


----------



## Ceicei

HEEEEEYYYYY!!! =  Huh?  What did I do?


----------



## KenpoTess

Do the Dew~!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Do the Dew~!=DO THE DO!!!

(As in the ART, or Way of Life)


----------



## Kroy

DO THE DO!!!=just be quiet when you do it


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

be quiet when you do it=squeaking springs


----------



## Kroy

squeaky springs=my roommates, ALL NIGHT!:cuss:


----------



## TheRustyOne

my roommates, all night = quiet

(they sleep...wow...)


----------



## pknox

quiet = what I fondly remember before the children came


----------



## Ceicei

What I fondly remember before children came = dating life


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

dating life='65 Mustang


----------



## Ceicei

'65 mustang = red '66 cougar whitetop convertible


----------



## KanoLives

red '66 cougar whitetop convertible = the car my dad used to drive. (not a convertible though, but sweet car).


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KanoLives _
> *red '66 cougar whitetop convertible = the car my dad used to drive. (not a convertible though, but sweet car). *



= Honda


----------



## Kroy

Honda=what I just bought


----------



## TheRustyOne

What i just bought = lunch


----------



## don bohrer

lunch = where I'm going


----------



## rachel

where I'm going=to work(at the dojo)


----------



## Ceicei

to work at the dojo = get sweaty


----------



## KenpoTess

Get sweaty=after sparring


----------



## Nightingale

After sparring = bruises


----------



## Kroy

bruises=part of the game


----------



## Chronuss

bruises = what FuzzyJ usually has... :rofl:


----------



## MA-Caver

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *bruises=part of the game *



part of the game=no pain no gain


----------



## Kroy

no pain no gain=one more rep


----------



## pknox

one more rep = what makes champions


----------



## KenpoTess

Champions=achievement


----------



## Kroy

achievement=success


----------



## KanoLives

success = Happiness


----------



## theletch1

Happiness = a pipe dream


----------



## Kroy

a pipe dream=Cheech and Chong


----------



## Ceicei

Cheech and Chong = lousy movies


----------



## pknox

lousy movies = Pauly Shore


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Pauly Shore=waste of space and oxygen


----------



## Kroy

oxygen=necessary


----------



## MA-Caver

necessary= love


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon

love = family

Brittany :asian:


----------



## Ceicei

family = protection


----------



## pknox

protection = "give him an offer he can't refuse"


----------



## Ceicei

"give him an offer he can't refuse" = mob syndicate in a large city


----------



## MA-Caver

mob syndicate in a large city = Brando


----------



## Kroy

Brando=godfather


----------



## Chronuss

> _Originally posted by MACaver _
> *part of the game=no pain no gain *



...um...why was mine skipped..?


----------



## Seig

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *...um...why was mine skipped..? *


Looks like someone posted either before you did or the same time


----------



## Chronuss

well...hmph.


----------



## Seig

Godfather= Baxter swims with the fishes


----------



## KenpoTess

Baxter swims with the fishes=He's dead Jim.


----------



## Ceicei

He's dead, Jim = Beam me up, Scotty.


----------



## TheRustyOne

Beam me up, Scotty = Spock


----------



## KanoLives

Spock = Nice ears buddy


----------



## Nightingale

nice ears, buddy = Dubya


----------



## TheRustyOne

Dubya = monkey


----------



## pknox

monkey = getting real close to the Rock in his new movie


----------



## Kroy

getting real close to the Rock in this movie=humping


----------



## KenpoTess

Humping =riding a camel


----------



## Kroy

riding a camel=desert


----------



## don bohrer

desert = Most of Texas

at least from my vantage point


----------



## Cryozombie

Most of Texas = Cowboys and Mexicans


----------



## don bohrer

Cowboys and Mexicans = Big Fight


----------



## MA-Caver

Big Fight = Martial Arts!  



(did I win?)


----------



## Chronuss

...do we start over now?


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Martial Arts=My Favorite Pastime:asian:


----------



## Kroy

my favorite pastime=the horizontal mambo


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

the horizontal mambo=the beast with two backs


----------



## Seig

the beast with two backs= certain camels


----------



## don bohrer

certain camels=spit tobaco


----------



## Seig

spit tobaco=me too


----------



## Kroy

me too=double stuffed chocolate fudgeos


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *me too=double stuffed chocolate fudgeos *



= double stuffed and fat


----------



## pknox

double stuffed and fat = Steven Seagal


----------



## Kroy

Steven Seagal=Aikido


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Aikido=Hapikdo


----------



## Kroy

Hapkido=Billy Jack


----------



## Chronuss

Billy Jack = no, no, the other side of your face...


----------



## Ceicei

The other side of your face = coin toss


----------



## TheRustyOne

coin toss = loss


----------



## TheEdge883

loss = anothers gain


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

another's gain=silver lining


----------



## Kroy

silver lining=every cloud


----------



## MA-Caver

every cloud = rain


----------



## Kroy

rain=free car wash


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

free car wash=My car definitely needs one...


----------



## Ceicei

My car definitely needs one = new cd music to play


----------



## KenpoTess

new cd to play=sparring Tunes


*think this is the 2000th post to this thread~!


----------



## jfarnsworth

Sparring tunes = Hard Rock


----------



## MA-Caver

Hard Rock = Kiss


----------



## KenpoTess

Kiss=Me you Fool


----------



## MA-Caver

Me You Fool = YES!

(but only if Seig isn't looking... make it quick!)


----------



## KenpoTess

Yes!= Oh my~!

*G* Seig's off working on his dad's network  * but he will be baaack ~!!


----------



## jfarnsworth

Oh my = Lions and Tigers and Bears


----------



## KenpoTess

Lions, Tigers and Bears = There's no place like home.


----------



## theletch1

There's no place like home = Great food


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Great Food= loosening the belt


----------



## Ceicei

Loosening the belt = overweight martial artists


----------



## Kroy

overwieght martial artist=healthy eaters


----------



## Chronuss

healthy eaters = MMA Group


----------



## TheRustyOne

MMA group = insane


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

insane=went to Paris, fell in the river


----------



## Kroy

went to Paris, fell in the river=stink


----------



## KenpoTess

Stink= oh gag


----------



## Seig

gag=another word for joke


----------



## MA-Caver

another word for joke = epigram


----------



## pknox

epigram = not the same as strip-o-gram


----------



## Cryozombie

Strip O Gram = Boobie Bar


----------



## Ceicei

Boobie Bar = exotic dancers


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

exotic dancers=lap dances


----------



## MA-Caver

lap dances = money for nothing


----------



## Seig

money for nothing=Dire Straits


----------



## MisterMike

Dire Straits = 80's Rock


----------



## TheRustyOne

80's Rock = BIG HAIR!


----------



## Ceicei

BIG HAIR = bell bottom pants


----------



## KenpoTess

bell bottom pants=what goes around, comes around.


----------



## Shodan

What goes around, comes around= Merry Go Round


----------



## MA-Caver

Merry-Go-Round = Traveling Carnivals


----------



## pknox

Travelling Carnivals = Fire eaters


----------



## Kroy

fire eaters=tobasco sauce


----------



## TheEdge883

tobasco sauce =  wacky tobascy


----------



## TheRustyOne

wacky tobascy = college kids (well, some of them)


----------



## Kroy

college kids=spring break


----------



## TheRustyOne

Spring break = Shameless flashing

(but we all know there's nothing wrong with that )


----------



## Kroy

shameless flashing=girls gone wild


----------



## pknox

girls gone wild = Snoop Dogg


----------



## Kroy

Snoop Dog=rap


----------



## Ceicei

Rap = XM music


----------



## KenpoTess

XM Music=Clueless in West Virginia


----------



## Aikikitty

Clueless in West Virginia = Sleepless in Seattle  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## theletch1

Sleepless in Seattle = chick flick


----------



## KenpoTess

chick flick= not my cuppa tea.


----------



## pknox

not my cuppa tea = have some coffee instead


----------



## Kroy

have some coffee instead=medium single cream


----------



## KenpoTess

medium single cream= triple that to FF French vanilla


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *medium single cream= triple that to FF French vanilla *



= hopped on caffeine


----------



## MA-Caver

hopped on caffeine = Mt. Dew baby!!


----------



## Ceicei

Mt. Dew baby = raised to be an addict


----------



## pknox

raised to be an addict = Kurt Cobain and Courtney Love's kid


----------



## TheEdge883

Kurt Cobain and Courtney Love's kid = Those ugly kids from Hanson


----------



## pknox

those ugly kids from Hanson = more hair than talent


----------



## MA-Caver

more hair than talent = Anna Nicole Smith


----------



## Shodan

Anna Nicole Smith= People will watch anything


----------



## pknox

People will watch anything = Reality TV


----------



## Kroy

Reality TV=overkill


----------



## MA-Caver

overkill = a triple hot fudge sundae with whipped cream and a cherry on top.


----------



## Kroy

> _Originally posted by MACaver _
> * a triple hot fudge sundae with whipped cream and a cherry on top.  *



=mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## KenpoTess

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm=lots of m&m's


----------



## Kroy

Lots of m&m's=melts in your mouth


----------



## MA-Caver

melts in your mouth = like a warm kiss from someone you love


----------



## Kroy

like a warm kiss from someone you love=smooching:ladysman:


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *like a warm kiss from someone you love=smooching:ladysman: *



= MMO (Major Make-Out)


----------



## Kroy

Major make- out=Trojans


----------



## TheRustyOne

Trojans = horse


----------



## MA-Caver

horse = a MA stance


----------



## KenpoTess

a Ma stance=twist stance


----------



## theletch1

twist stance = Chubby Checker


----------



## pknox

Chubby Checker = Fats Domino


----------



## MA-Caver

Fats Domino = Blueberries


----------



## KenpoTess

Blueberries=morsels of yumminess


----------



## Ceicei

morsels of yumminess = rolos candy


----------



## Kroy

rorls candy=a good chew


----------



## pknox

a good chew = beef jerky


----------



## Shodan

Beef Jerky= Costco (they have good jerky there!!)


----------



## TheRustyOne

Costco = lots o' stuff

(everything i need to last a semester at college, i can get there! )


----------



## Ceicei

lots o' stuff = junk drawer


----------



## Kroy

junk drawer=flashlight


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

flashlight=dead batteries


----------



## MA-Caver

dead batteries = lost in a cave


----------



## Ceicei

Lost in a cave = can't see


----------



## Kroy

cant see=blind


----------



## Shodan

Blind= Helen Keller


----------



## Kroy

Helen Keller=remarkable


----------



## MA-Caver

remarkable = newborn babies


----------



## pknox

newborn babies = plenty o' diapers!


----------



## YouAgain

*plenty o' diapers = good compost*


----------



## theletch1

Good compost = a big ole pile of ....


----------



## YouAgain

*a big ole pile of .... = TUBBY CUSTARD*


----------



## MA-Caver

TUBBY CUSTARD = Barf


----------



## YouAgain

Barf = Dog


----------



## Ceicei

Dog = good protection


----------



## YouAgain

good protection = condom


----------



## Kroy

condom=mans best friend


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

man's best friend=groin cup


----------



## Ceicei

Groin cup = protection against Seig's trademark boot to the groin


----------



## YouAgain

protection against Seig's trademark boot to the groin = Gotta love it!


----------



## Kroy

gotta love it!=Kenpo


----------



## YouAgain

Kenpo = something I've never tried.


----------



## Taiji fan

something I've never tried. = Bungeeeeee!:rofl:


----------



## MA-Caver

Bungeeeeee!:rofl:  = adrenalin junkie


----------



## Kroy

adrenalin junkie=do the dew


----------



## KenpoTess

Do the dew=deja' vu

*chuckles.. I remember this one not  too far back in the thread~!


----------



## pknox

deja vu = all over again


----------



## Kroy

all over again=survivor


----------



## pknox

survivor = eye of the tiger


----------



## Ceicei

eye of the tiger = music


----------



## YouAgain

Music = Loud


----------



## MA-Caver

Loud = the sound of a really good gun


----------



## Kroy

the sound of a really good gun=shoot out


----------



## YouAgain

Shoot Out = Vice city


----------



## pknox

Vice city = Miami


----------



## MA-Caver

Miami = Beaches


----------



## Ceicei

Beaches = surfing


----------



## YouAgain

Beaches= Fish


----------



## Kroy

fish=chips


----------



## Touch Of Death

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *fish=chips *


Chips = cop shows


----------



## YouAgain

copshows = stormtroopers


----------



## Kroy

stormtroopers=Star Wars


----------



## Seig

Star Wars= Greatest Movies ever.


----------



## YouAgain

Greatest Movies ever = POPCORN



( I rekon starwars is one of the greatest movies ever aswell!)


----------



## Kroy

popcorn=butter


----------



## Shodan

Butter= Margarine


----------



## Ceicei

margarine = ingredient in many recipes


----------



## MA-Caver

ingredient in many recipes = salt


----------



## pknox

salt = pay for Roman soldiers


----------



## YouAgain

pay for romans = MONEY


----------



## Shodan

Money= What I currently don't have enough of


----------



## Ceicei

What I currently don't have enough of = time to do what I want


----------



## KenpoTess

time to do what I want= Fitting it all in


----------



## Kroy

fitting it all in=Thanksgiving dinner


----------



## Shodan

Thanksgiving Dinner= Must save room!!


----------



## MA-Caver

Must save room!! = Christmas is coming!


----------



## TheEdge883

Christmas is coming! = The Goose is getting fat


----------



## Ceicei

The goose is getting fat = stuffed fowl


----------



## MA-Caver

stuffed fowl = foul stuff:rofl:


----------



## Kroy

foul stuff=my gym socks


----------



## Ceicei

Gym socks = smelly pair


----------



## TheRustyOne

smelly pair = feet


----------



## pknox

feet = at least 12 inches


----------



## KenpoTess

at least 12 inches= the space between a coffee table and sofa

*get your minds outta the gutter


----------



## pknox

The space between a coffee table and a sofa = where all my kids' toys seem to end up. :erg:


----------



## Kroy

Where all my kids toys seem to end up=toy box


----------



## Shodan

Toy box= a good invention


----------



## MA-Caver

a good invention = 99% perspiration 1% inspiration


----------



## pknox

99% perspiration 1% inspiration = Thomas Edison


----------



## Ceicei

Thomas Edison = E=mc2


----------



## MA-Caver

E=mc2 = Albert Einstein


----------



## pknox

Albert Einstein = smart guy with wacky hair


----------



## Shodan

Smart guy with wacky hair= Gallagher


----------



## pknox

Gallagher = feared by many a watermelon


----------



## YouAgain

feared by many a watermelon = mmmmmmmmmmmmm watermelon!


----------



## Kroy

mmmmmmmmmm watermelon=summer


----------



## Goldendragon7

summer = fun


----------



## YouAgain

Fun = Airsoft


----------



## Goldendragon7

Airsoft  = Matress


----------



## theletch1

matress = where I'd like to be right now.


----------



## Shodan

Where I'd like to be right now= The Ocean!!!!

:asian:  :karate:


----------



## Ceicei

The Ocean! = sharks


----------



## Kroy

Sharks=Jaws


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Jaws= Bond, James Bond


----------



## Goldendragon7

James Bond = voluptuous women


----------



## pknox

Voluptuous Women = Charleze Theron and Jennifer Lopez


----------



## YouAgain

Charleze Theron and Jennifer Lopez = Bad actors...


----------



## Seig

Bad Actors = Soap Operas


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

soap operas=WWE


----------



## MA-Caver

Soap Opera = Good excuse for an afternoon nap


----------



## Goldendragon7

an afternoon nap = exotic dreams


----------



## Kroy

exotic dreams=had one last night


----------



## KenpoTess

had one last night= night out with friends



*Kroy *G*


----------



## Ceicei

Night out with friends = doing what's fun


----------



## Shodan

Doing what's fun= boogie boarding


----------



## Goldendragon7

boogie boarding = breaking out the sex wax


----------



## Ceicei

Breaking out the sex wax = bikini look


----------



## Seig

bikini look= Not with my body hair


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *bikini look= Not with my body hair *



= shaved


----------



## KenpoTess

shaved=razor knicks


----------



## jfarnsworth

razor knicks = blood


----------



## Goldendragon7

blood = vampires


----------



## Shodan

Vampires= sharp teeth


----------



## Seig

teeth = embeded in knuckles


----------



## Goldendragon7

embeded in knuckles = Evander after the last fight


----------



## MA-Caver

Evander after the last fight = Boxing


----------



## MA-Caver

Evander after the last fight = Boxing :boxing:


----------



## Ceicei

Boxing = TKO


----------



## Goldendragon7

TKO = The fat lady singing


----------



## MA-Caver

The fat lady singing = Ethel Merman


----------



## Kroy

Ethel Merman=There's no business like show business


----------



## Goldendragon7

There's no business like show business = Monkey Business


----------



## Ceicei

Show business = entertainment


----------



## YouAgain

entertainment = Computers


----------



## Seig

Computers= electronic babysitters


----------



## Goldendragon7

electronic babysitters = X-Box


----------



## MA-Caver

X-Box = games


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

games = Olympics


----------



## Kroy

Olympics=athletes


----------



## Shodan

Athletes= Dedication


----------



## Ceicei

Dedication = hard work and commitment


----------



## Kroy

Hard work and commitment=marriage


----------



## TheEdge883

marriage=insanity


----------



## Seig

insanity=children


----------



## KanoLives

children = Not yet.


----------



## Goldendragon7

no children yet = more practice


----------



## MA-Caver

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *no children yet = more practice *



more practice = ALWAYS a good thing


----------



## theletch1

Always a good thing = more.... well, you know


----------



## Kroy

More....well,you know =sex


----------



## Seig

sex=sells


----------



## Kroy

sells=salesman


----------



## Aikikitty

salesman = "Would you like to take a survey?"

Robyn


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

would you like to take a survey?=click!


----------



## Goldendragon7

click = death of a salesman


----------



## Shodan

Death of a Salesman= No solicitors!!


----------



## Goldendragon7

No solicitors!! = telephone heaven


----------



## MA-Caver

No solicitors!! = illiterate


----------



## Ceicei

Illiterate = ignorant


----------



## pknox

ignorant = mis-informed


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *ignorant = mis-informed *



mis-informed = special events


----------



## Kroy

special events=World Series


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *special events=World Series *



World Series = are on now!


----------



## pknox

are on now = and the Red Sox are winning 4-0 in the 4th!!!!


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *are on now = and the Red Sox are winning 4-0 in the 4th!!!! *



and the Red Sox are winning 4-0 in the 4th!!!! = GOOD LUCK, RED SOX!!!!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

GOOD LUCK, RED SOX!!!!=What a Yankee fan would never say


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by cali_tkdbruin _
> *GOOD LUCK, RED SOX!!!!=What a Yankee fan would never say *



What a Yankee fan would never say = the truth :rofl:


----------



## Ceicei

the truth = subjective to how one sees it


----------



## YouAgain

subjective to how one sees it = YO MUMMA


----------



## Ceicei

YO MUMMA = you dissin' me?


----------



## Shodan

You dissin' me= them's fightin' words!!  :boxing:


----------



## KanoLives

them's fightin' words!!  = I only came here to drink some beer and kick some ***. Looks like we're all outta beer.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Looks like we're all outta beer = *** kickin' Time


----------



## MA-Caver

*** kickin' Time = response to terrorism


----------



## Goldendragon7

Response to terrorism = *** Kickin' Time


----------



## Ceicei

*** Kickin' Time = 100-men kumite


----------



## Kroy

100-men kumite=bring it on


----------



## Goldendragon7

bring it on = nude dancing girls


----------



## Seig

nude dancing girls= Look but don't touch


----------



## Goldendragon7

Look but don't touch = no fun!


----------



## Ceicei

no fun = over-worked


----------



## Shodan

Over-worked= Under-paid


----------



## MA-Caver

Under-paid = story of my life


----------



## pknox

story of my life = autobiography


----------



## Goldendragon7

autobiography = unique story


----------



## Ceicei

unique story = one of a kind


----------



## Kroy

one of a kind=ME


----------



## Goldendragon7

ME = cool dude


----------



## Shodan

Cool Dude= Snoopy


----------



## Goldendragon7

Snoopy = Red Baron


----------



## TheRustyOne

Red Baron = Pizza


----------



## MA-Caver

Pizza = MMM Good!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

MMM Good!=BBQ


----------



## Seig

BBQ= Redneck Luau


----------



## Ceicei

Redneck luau = cooked whole pig


----------



## Goldendragon7

cooked whole pig = feeds a group


----------



## Ceicei

Feeds a group = social event


----------



## Shodan

Social Event= Super Bowl


----------



## Kroy

Super Bowl=chili


----------



## Goldendragon7

chili = only thing you can keep warm in the Fridge


----------



## YouAgain

only thing you can keep warm in the Fridge = a freezer!!!!


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by YouAgain _
> *only thing you can keep warm in the Fridge = a freezer!!!! *



what???????????


----------



## Kroy

What?=my sentiments exactly


----------



## Goldendragon7

my sentiments exactly = hasn't got a clue


----------



## theletch1

hasn't got a clue = my 14 year old daughter


----------



## pknox

My 14 year old daughter = What my 7 year old daughter will be in 7 years


----------



## YouAgain

What my 7 year old daughter will be in 7 years = I don't have a 7 year old daughter.................... I have a 12 year old sister...


( A freezer you know the thing that sits at the bottom of you refridgerador the stuff you put frozen stuff in!)


----------



## Ceicei

Sister and Brother are related to each other.


----------



## Goldendragon7

I have a 12 year old sister = My Condolences



"Chile" you know....... hot food, spicy, warm, burn your mouth .... the only thing you can keep "HOT" in a refrigerator (which makes things cold as does the freezer)..... but since it is a "hot" dish it can't get cold under any conditions, even in the Alps, or Alaska, or the North Pole, or Antarctica....... sheeshhhhhhhhh
:rofl:


 A freezer  you know  the thing  that sits  at the  bottom of  you refridgerador  the stuff you put  frozen stuff  in!


----------



## Kroy

My condolences=to this thread


----------



## Goldendragon7

This thread = Awesome


----------



## Shodan

Awesome= Kenpo Karate


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Kenpo Karate= Primo Self Defense


----------



## Goldendragon7

Primo Self Defense = Happy Feet


----------



## pknox

Happy Feet = Fred Astaire


----------



## Goldendragon7

Fred Astaire = Dance on air


----------



## pknox

Dance on air = what good Aikido sometimes looks like


----------



## Shodan

Dance on air= butterfly


----------



## Ceicei

butterfly = free spirit


----------



## Goldendragon7

free spirit = willy


----------



## Kroy

willy=gotta pee


----------



## Goldendragon7

gotta pee = take aim


----------



## Shodan

Take Aim= Cheerios!!  

(You might know what I mean if you have potty trained a boy!!  I have not, but am getting ready to!!)


----------



## MA-Caver

Cheerios!! = Apple Jacks


----------



## Ceicei

Apple Jacks = hyperactive kids in the morning


----------



## D_Brady

Hyperactive kids in the morning = The people on Martial Talk


----------



## Goldendragon7

People on Martial Talk = Awesome


----------



## theletch1

awesome = Shania Twain at my motel room door with a note from my wife saying "Have fun"


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Shania Twain at my motel room door with a note from my wife saying "Have fun"="Did you bring Lucy Liu with you?"


----------



## pknox

Did you bring Lucy Liu with you = Sorry, she's busy right now - I'll let you know when she's free.


----------



## MA-Caver

Shania Twain + Lucy Liu babble?? = your wives better not read that.  

(can we stay with one or two words with this game??)


----------



## Goldendragon7

Your wives better not read that = Otherwise trouble!


----------



## ABN

otherwise trouble = remember to put seat down

andy


----------



## Goldendragon7

remember to put seat down  = re-load roll


----------



## pknox

re-load roll = a move that combines firearms and judo?


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by pknox _
> *re-load roll = a move that combines firearms and judo?  *



= Shoot and Toss


----------



## Goldendragon7

Shoot and Toss = one night stand


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

One night stand=fun but dangerous


----------



## pknox

fun but dangerous = alligator wrestling


----------



## Goldendragon7

alligator wrestling = Crackie!!!!


----------



## pknox

Crackie!!!! = (said in an aussie accent) quick - before he goes into a death roll!


----------



## Ceicei

(said in an aussie accent) quick - before he goes into a death roll! = Steve Irwin


----------



## Shodan

Steve Irwin= (said in Aussie accent)- "This is one of the most dangerous snakes in the world, I'm gonna grab em'"

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Kroy

This is one of the most dangerous snakes in the world, I'm goona grab him = what I say before I pee


----------



## MA-Caver

what I say before I pee= is it leave the seat up or leave it down?


----------



## Goldendragon7

Leave the seat up or down = Doesn't matter at the Airport!


----------



## Shodan

Doesn't matter at the airport= how innocent you look


----------



## Goldendragon7

how innocent you look = looks can deceive


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *how innocent you look = looks can deceive *



Looks Can deceive = How boy is that an understatment.


----------



## Kroy

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *How boy is that an understatment.  *



Huh?


----------



## theletch1

How boy is that an understatement = I'm broke


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *Huh? *



Never judge a book by its cover.

Never put your expectations of yourself onto others.

And also a long list of my mistakes in life 

No need to bore everyone here. Besides when, I write the book, you can all sit back and laugh or cry as you see fit . 

:asian:


----------



## Kroy

:asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7

I'm broke =


----------



## Ceicei

= things aren't going my way


----------



## Shodan

Things aren't going my way= Time for a vacation


----------



## Goldendragon7

Time for a vacation = To Yellowstone


----------



## Ceicei

To Yellowstone = check those cool bisons!


----------



## Goldendragon7

bisons = sons that swing both ways


----------



## TheEdge883

sons that swing both ways = Rod & Todd Flanders


----------



## Kroy

Rod & Todd Flanders=two guys that have never been in my kitchen


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Two guys that have never been in my kitchen=Cheers


----------



## Goldendragon7

Cheers = Two guys that have never been in my kitchen EITHER!


----------



## MA-Caver

Cheers = milkbone underwear


----------



## pknox

milkbone underwear = only to be worn around cats


----------



## Goldendragon7

only to be worn around cats = catnip


----------



## Aikikitty

catnip = drives the kitties crazy!  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7

crazy kitties = Girls Gone Wild


----------



## Ceicei

Girls Gone Wild = Charlie's Angels


----------



## MA-Caver

Charlie's Angels = Women to die for


----------



## Kroy

women to die for=WWE Divas


----------



## Goldendragon7

WWE Divas =


----------



## ABN

:barf: 
:barf: 
:barf: 
:barf: 

Boys and girls, today's word is "juicing".
Can you say "juicing"?


----------



## pknox

WWE Divas...






Now that's better.


----------



## Ceicei

now that's better = being able to focus on training in martial arts.


----------



## Goldendragon7

being able to focus on training in martial arts = difficult when your training partner is....


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *being able to focus on training in martial arts = difficult when your training partner is.... *



= not your typical partner in most dojos


----------



## MA-Caver

not your typical partner in most dojos = but not one to argue with


----------



## Goldendragon7

not one to argue with = the instructor


----------



## Shodan

The instructor= Knows his/her stuff!!


----------



## Seig

Knows his/her stuff!!= Can Walk the Walk


----------



## Kroy

Can walk the walk=Can talk the talk


----------



## theletch1

Can talk the talk = won't shut up


----------



## Goldendragon7

Won't shut up = get a cork!


----------



## Shodan

Get a cork!= Shut your pie hole!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## ABN

shut your pie hole = my old Drill Sergeant


----------



## someguy

my drill sergeant= dont have one


----------



## Ceicei

Don't have one = could be a good thing


----------



## MA-Caver

could be a good thing = getting away from the sexism


----------



## Goldendragon7

getting away from the sexism = getting into Kenpoism.


----------



## Ceicei

Getting into kenpoism = hooked for life


----------



## Goldendragon7

hooked for life = Helping People


----------



## pknox

Helping people = The Dalai Lama


----------



## Goldendragon7

The Dalai Lama = Strong Conviction


----------



## Shodan

Strong Conviction= Mother Theresa


----------



## MA-Caver

Mother Theresa = humbles me


----------



## Seig

humbles me=watching tapes of Mr. Parker


----------



## Goldendragon7

watching tapes of Mr. Parker = brings back good memories & sadness at the same time.


----------



## Shodan

Brings back good memories & sadness at the same time= Thinking of my Grandma

:asian:  :karate:


----------



## Goldendragon7

Thinking of my Grandma = and My Deceased Parents sigh..


----------



## Seig

sigh all you want, you now have an extended family that loves you as well.


----------



## MA-Caver

sigh all you want, you now have an extended family that loves you as well.= Amen


----------



## Ceicei

Amen = now its time to eat


----------



## Goldendragon7

Now its time to eat = Crab with extended family


----------



## MA-Caver

Crab with extended family= you got that right!  


make it alaska king crab legs and you're on!! whoo!


----------



## Shodan

You got that right = Happy Halloween Everyone!!  :ultracool


----------



## Seig

Happy Halloween Everyone=But it's November


----------



## Goldendragon7

It's November = Turkey Time Soon.......


----------



## theletch1

Trukey time soon = My brother in law is coming to dinner


----------



## Ceicei

My brother in law is coming to dinner = burp contest


----------



## pknox

burp contest = college roommates


----------



## Goldendragon7

college roommates = intro to life


----------



## theletch1

intro to life = kids


----------



## Kroy

kids=one on the way


----------



## pknox

one on the way = congratulations!


----------



## Shodan

Congratulations!= Boy or Girl?


----------



## Aikikitty

Boy or Girl? = Happy Meal  

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Danny

Happy Meal = Grease


----------



## Kroy

Grease=John Travolta


----------



## Shodan

John Travolta= Michael :angel:


----------



## Goldendragon7

Michael = Rowing the boat ashore


----------



## pknox

Rowing the boat ashore = Titanic


----------



## Goldendragon7

Titanic = iceburg


----------



## Touch Of Death

iceburg = lettus


----------



## Goldendragon7

lettuce = my tortoise food


----------



## Zepp

tortoise = hare


----------



## Goldendragon7

hare  = Jaybacca


----------



## Kroy

Jaybacca=someone I dont know


----------



## Seig

someone I dont know=Lots of people I would like to.


----------



## Kroy

lots of people I would like to=smack silly


----------



## pknox

smack silly = getting beat up by a clown


----------



## Goldendragon7

getting beat up by a clown = not funny!


----------



## molson

Not funny = getting kicked in the groin


----------



## Goldendragon7

getting kicked in the groin = created smooth round black softball


----------



## Touch Of Death

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *getting kicked in the groin = created smooth round black softball *


Smooth round black softball = Just ripe for kicking again


----------



## Ceicei

Just ripe for kicking again = old jack-o-lanterns kicked into the garbage


----------



## Goldendragon7

old jack-o-lanterns kicked into the garbage = looking forward to Turkey Day~!


----------



## Kroy

looking forward to turkey day~!= stuffing


----------



## Goldendragon7

stuffing = Cranberries


----------



## Seig

Cranberries=music group I saw on Charmed


----------



## Kroy

music group I saw on charmed=hot witches


----------



## Ceicei

hot witches = females wearing black clothes baking under the California sun


----------



## Kroy

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> * females wearing black clothes baking under the California sun *



=boing


----------



## Goldendragon7

Boing = Attention


----------



## Ceicei

Attention = mesmerizing


----------



## MartialArtsChic

Mesmerizing = Trans Siberian Orchestra


----------



## Goldendragon7

Trans Siberian Orchestra = Cold Moving Strings


----------



## someguy

cold moving strings=what the fuzzahuh


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

what the fuzzahuh=English, please


----------



## Ceicei

English, please = speaking foreign language


----------



## Goldendragon7

speaking foreign language = ok anything but FRENCH!!!!!!!


----------



## Shodan

Ok anything but French!!= Don't go to France or Eastern Canada!!


----------



## Ceicei

Don't go to France or Eastern Canada!! = Oh, pourquoi pas?? 

(French translation:  Oh, why not?)


----------



## MA-Caver

Oh, pourquoi pas?? = Just because!


----------



## someguy

Just because = why


----------



## theletch1

just because = why = that's it, you're grounded!


----------



## Ceicei

That's it, you're grounded! = what's the punishment?


----------



## MA-Caver

what's the punishment? = whip me, spank me, beat me, make me write bad checks! NOT!! :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7

NOT!! = No French toast


----------



## pknox

No French toast = How about a Belgian waffle instead?  or Canadian bacon?


----------



## MartialArtsChic

How about a Belgian waffle instead? or Canadian bacon? = Now, I'm hungry!


----------



## Goldendragon7

I'm hungry! = What one says when the stomach rumbles!


----------



## someguy

What one says when the stomach rumbles!= tiem to call papa johns


----------



## Shodan

Time to call Papa John's= Mmmmmmmmm Pizza!!


----------



## Ceicei

tiem to call papa johns = maybe for you, but I'll go to Red Lobster or Sizzler.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Mmmmmmmmm Pizza!!!= Pop a cold one


----------



## Ceicei

Pop a cold one = I like mine hot


----------



## Goldendragon7

I like mine hot = Blonde, Brunette, or Redhead!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Blonde, Brunette, or Redhead= the best kind of woman


----------



## MA-Caver

the best kind of woman = one who is my best friend


----------



## theletch1

One who is my best friend = my boxer (Draco)


----------



## Ceicei

boxer = one of canine breeds


----------



## Shodan

One of the canine breeds= Labrador Retrievers- my favorite!!


----------



## MA-Caver

Labrador Retrievers = A good huntin' dawg.


----------



## Ceicei

A good huntin' dawg = a good companion to go hunting for ducks


----------



## MA-Caver

a good companion to go hunting for ducks = wabbit season


----------



## Aikikitty

wabbit season = duck season! 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Ceicei

wabbit season = duck season! = Elmer, Bugs, and Daffy


----------



## Shodan

Elmer, Bugs and Daffy= Looney Tunes


----------



## pknox

Looney Tunes = My co-workers


----------



## MartialArtsChic

My co-workers  = Lawyers


----------



## Ceicei

lawyers = sue happy


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

sue happy=Sue the morning after


----------



## MA-Caver

Sue the morning after = We did WHAT?


----------



## Goldendragon7

We did WHAT? = Girls Gone Wild Video


----------



## Ceicei

We did WHAT? = that isn't mine


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *We did WHAT? = Girls Gone Wild Video *



= one track mind


----------



## Goldendragon7

one track mind = :rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

:rofl: =  :shrug:

(kay...maybe only in my life...or sense of humor...)


----------



## someguy

:shrug: = too many smilies in this world


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

too many smilies in this world=not enough real smiles


----------



## Ceicei

not enough real smiles = not enough real hugs either


----------



## MA-Caver

not enough real hugs either = something that we all can change


----------



## Ceicei

something that we all can change = our own perceptions


----------



## theletch1

our own perceptions = often clouded by experiences


----------



## Ceicei

often clouded by experiences = could sometimes be a hindrance to your MA training


----------



## ABN

could sometimes be a hindrance to your MA training = my impatience


----------



## Shodan

My impatience= Christmas shopping crowds!!


----------



## theletch1

Christmas shopping crowds = Mass Attack!


----------



## MA-Caver

Mass Attack! = :shrug: Do yours earlier than most


----------



## KatGurl

> _Originally posted by MACaver _
> *Mass Attack! = :shrug: Do yours earlier than most *



do yours earlier than most = take a shower (before someone hoggs the bathroom for an hour *looks around suspiciously*)


----------



## ABN

take a shower = wife's first words when I come home from the field


----------



## Ceicei

first words when I come home from the field = "I love you"


----------



## theletch1

I love you = the most dangerous words in the world


----------



## MA-Caver

the most dangerous words in the world = can also be the most beautiful


----------



## Ceicei

can also be the most beautiful = a happy person


----------



## Shodan

A happy person= Me!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## someguy

Me = some guy


----------



## kyushoT

Some guy = Dude



                              :wavey:


----------



## MA-Caver

Dude = A sea turtle talking


----------



## Shodan

A sea turtle talking= Finding Nemo!!!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## pknox

Finding Nemo = In Kaith's sushi


----------



## Ceicei

In Kaith's sushi = uncooked fish


----------



## theletch1

uncooked fish = and wasabi


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

wasabi=habaneros


----------



## Ceicei

Habaneros = vvvveeeerrrryyyy hot!


----------



## Goldendragon7

Vvvvveeeerrrryyyy hot! = Tess


----------



## Ceicei

Tess = a good friend


----------



## MartialArtsChic

A good friend = One who knows your flaws and likes you anyway.


----------



## theletch1

one who knows your flaws and likes you anyway = some one who has done worse


----------



## pknox

sme one who has done worse = O.J.


----------



## Eldritch Knight

O.J. = Orange juice


----------



## Shodan

Orange juice= good source of vitamin C


----------



## theletch1

good source of vitamin c = sunlight


----------



## MartialArtsChic

sunlight = kills vampires


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

kills vampires = Long stakes/staffs/bows in the heart!


----------



## someguy

Long stakes/staffs/bows in the heart!= I'm not quiet dead yet


----------



## theletch1

I'm not quite dead yet = Monty Python (search for the holy grail)


----------



## Shodan

Monty Python (Search for the Holy Grail)= Help! Help!!  I'm being Repressed!!!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Goldendragon7

Help! Help!!  I'm being Repressed!!!! = Someone save me before Thanksgiving Dinner is served.


----------



## Ceicei

Someone save me before Thanksgiving Dinner is served = what the turkey says


----------



## Goldendragon7

What the turkey says = is "where's the Beef?!


----------



## Ceicei

"where's the beef?" = TV commercial


----------



## Chronuss

TV Commercial = It's Shake 'N Bake...and I helped...::extremely large, bucked-tooth grin::


----------



## KenpoTess

extremely large, bucktoothed grin= WV mountain people waiting in line at Golden Corral.


----------



## TheRustyOne

WV Mountain people waiting in line at Golden Corral = There's some in Maryland, too!


----------



## KenpoTess

There's some in Maryland too=Crabs


----------



## pknox

Crabs = my in-laws


----------



## Ceicei

my in-laws = tend to overstay


----------



## KenpoTess

tend to overstay= guests are like fish


----------



## Ceicei

guests are like fish = sometimes you wish you could :flushed: some certain guests


----------



## MA-Caver

sometimes you wish you could  :flushed: some certain guests = wishful thinking


(hey ceicei...was that a hint?? :rofl: )


----------



## TheRustyOne

wishful thinking = white christmas


----------



## Chronuss

white X-Mas = what we had last year.


----------



## TheRustyOne

what we had last year = an *** and a half  of snow


----------



## Chronuss

an *** and a half of snow = I shall never know snow that intimately...


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *an *** and a half of snow = I shall never know snow that intimately... *




= falling without pants on...


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *= falling without pants on... *



= cold buns


----------



## TheRustyOne

cold buns = bad bakery


----------



## Seig

bad bakery=no bagels


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

no bagels=No beagals (Snoopy be gone!)


----------



## theletch1

Snoopy be gone = Call the Red Baron


----------



## pknox

Red Baron = Black Knight


----------



## theletch1

Black Knight = 'Tis just a flesh wound!


----------



## pknox

'Tis just a flesh wound = "I have no quarrel with you, good Sir Knight, but I must cross this bridge."


----------



## theletch1

> "I have no quarrel with you, good Sir Knight, but I must cross this bridge."


 = "None shall pass."


----------



## pknox

"None shall pass." = "I command you, as King of the Britons, to stand aside!"


----------



## MA-Caver

"I command you, as King of the Britons, to stand aside!" = Enough Monty Python


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by MACaver _
> *"I command you, as King of the Britons, to stand aside!" = Enough Monty Python *



Enough Monty Python = EMP (* Electro Magnetic Pulse *)


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

EMP=Nuclear Winter


----------



## Seig

Nuclear Winter=Ski Shop is open


----------



## TheRustyOne

Ski Shop is open = Brr!


----------



## Shodan

Brr= the best kind of weather!


----------



## TheRustyOne

the best kind of weather! = warm


----------



## Chronuss

warm = what it's not outside...


----------



## TheRustyOne

what it's not outside = dry


----------



## Ceicei

dry = very thirsty


----------



## MA-Caver

very thirsty = H2O


----------



## Goldendragon7

H2O = The thirst quencher


----------



## Seig

The thirst quencher=knowledge


----------



## Goldendragon7

Knowledge = rather than sex is what I'm into lately..... kind of an INFO-maniac:rofl:


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Knowledge = rather than sex is what I'm into lately..... kind of an INFO-maniac:rofl: *




= TMI


----------



## MA-Caver

TMI (Too Much Information) = No doubt


----------



## Ceicei

No doubt = very certain


----------



## Goldendragon7

Certain = is my love for Kenpo


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by MACaver _
> *TMI (Too Much Information) = No doubt *




Sorry I know this is out of order so please ignore, yet I just had too . . .


No Doubt = A Cool Band with an Awesome Lead Singer


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Sorry I know this is out of order so please ignore, yet I just had too . . .
> 
> 
> No Doubt = A Cool Band with an Awesome Lead Singer  *




just goin along w/ rich...


= who is very hot!


----------



## KenpoTess

who is very hot= not me, it's cold outside~!


----------



## Seig

it's cold outside= A good time to train inside.


----------



## Goldendragon7

A good time to train inside = anytime


----------



## Ceicei

anytime = just existing


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *just goin along w/ rich...
> 
> 
> = who is very hot! *



Thanks Rusty, I never thought you felt that way about me 





  Oh You me Gwen Stefani


----------



## MA-Caver

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *anytime = just existing *



just existing = survival of the fittest


----------



## Seig

survival of the fittest=a kenpo chinese buffet dinner


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Thanks Rusty, I never thought you felt that way about me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh You me Gwen Stefani   *




*raises eyebrow* uh huh...


...well, i hope you don't stand in front of the poor girl cuz then i couldn't see her! :lol:



a kenpo chinese buffet dinner = get more crablegs!


----------



## pknox

get more crablegs = lots of crabs in wheelchairs


----------



## someguy

lots of crabs in wheelchairs=poor crabs i guess err something


----------



## theletch1

poor crabs = Tiajuana strip joints:rofl:


----------



## Seig

Tiajuana strip joints= a waste of money.


----------



## Ceicei

a waste of money = blowing it all on useless stuff


----------



## TheRustyOne

blowing it all on useless stuff = shopping for relatives...or kids


----------



## Seig

shopping for relatives...or kids=The Twelve Pain of Christmas


----------



## someguy

The Twelve Pain of Christmas=only a couple of days until xmas bah humbug


----------



## Shodan

only a couple of days until xmas bah humbug=   Scrooge


----------



## MA-Caver

Scrooge = Classic Dickens


----------



## Kroy

classic Dickens=Christmas of old


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Kroy _
> *classic Dickens=Christmas of old *




christmas of old = white christmas


----------



## Chronuss

> Originally posted by TheRustyOne
> *christmas of old = white christmas *



white christmas = we had this one already..


----------



## TheRustyOne

we had this one already = cold weather


----------



## Chronuss

cold weather = needs to go away..


----------



## KenpoTess

Needs to go away=Pesky People


----------



## The Sapphire Ping Dragon

Pesky People = Nuisance

Brittany :asian:


----------



## Seig

Nuisance=people in my neighborhood.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Nuisance=people in my neighborhood. *




people in my neighborhood = old folks

(at least back home at dad's house)


----------



## Shodan

Old folks= Can be really interesting to talk to (lots of knowledge/wisdom)


----------



## someguy

Can be really interesting to talk to (lots of knowledge/wisdom)= Alot of the people here


----------



## MA-Caver

Alot of the people here = Martial Artists


----------



## Ceicei

Martial Artists = individuals with some training in martial arts


----------



## Ceicei

Individuals with some training in martial arts = some of them are felons


----------



## MartialArtsChic

some of them are felons = jailbirds


----------



## Chronuss

jailbirds = convicts


----------



## someguy

convicts=he's been a baaad bad boy


----------



## MA-Caver

he's been a baaad bad boy = Michael Jackson


----------



## Shodan

Michael Jackson= One Weird Dude


----------



## Brother John

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *Michael Jackson= One Weird Dude *


One Weird Dude = John F. Carey (D)


----------



## Ceicei

John F. Carey (D) = government "pork barrells" $


----------



## MA-Caver

government "pork barrells" $ = fat pigs on the hill


----------



## 2fisted

fat pigs on the hill = bacon seige


----------



## TheEdge883

bacon seige = Mmmm bacon


----------



## TheRustyOne

Mmmm bacon = beggin' strips


----------



## Jmh7331

beggin' strips = Sit, Ubu, Sit. Good dog. Ruff!


----------



## Ceicei

Sit, Ubu, Sit. Good dog. Ruff! = obedient dog


----------



## MA-Caver

obedient dog = comes with patient, persistent training


----------



## KenpoTess

Comes with patient, persistant training= knowledge & skill.


----------



## pknox

Knowledge and skill = along with persistence, the keys to success.


----------



## Shodan

along with persistence, the keys to success= Dedication


----------



## MA-Caver

Dedication = sticking with it to the end


----------



## KenpoTess

Sticking with it to the end=There is no end in Martial Arts.


----------



## Aikikitty

There is no end in Martial Arts. = I hope I can do it forever! :asian: 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Ceicei

I hope I can do it forever! = all my favorite things


----------



## MA-Caver

all my favorite things = too many to inneumerate


----------



## Goldendragon7

Too many to inneumerate = my blessings and friends


----------



## Ceicei

my blessings and friends = happiness


----------



## MartialArtsChic

happiness = feeling little arms around your neck in a great big hug.


----------



## MA-Caver

feeling little arms around your neck in a great big hug = my many nieces and nephews


----------



## Aikikitty

my many nieces and nephews = I only have two

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Shodan

I only have two= arms....but I wish I had more sometimes!!


----------



## theletch1

but I wish I had more sometimes = it's a family show so I'll say money


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *but I wish I had more sometimes = it's a family show so I'll say money *



= never enough


----------



## Ceicei

never enough = smiles from everybody else


----------



## TheRustyOne

smiles from everybody else = happiness


----------



## Shodan

Happiness= being with my family


----------



## MartialArtsChic

Being with my family = an adventure.


----------



## TheRustyOne

an adventure = school


----------



## MA-Caver

school = homework


----------



## Shodan

Homework= Ugh!!


----------



## Ceicei

Ugh!! = a kick in the guts


----------



## KenpoTess

A kick in the guts= my sneak attack.


----------



## 2fisted

my sneak attach = South American cuisine


----------



## KenpoTess

South American Cuisine= Spicy Goodness


----------



## 2fisted

Spicy Goodness = KenpoTess


----------



## MA-Caver

KenpoTess  = a  very thoughtful person


----------



## Ceicei

a  very thoughtful person  = a friend who cares


----------



## RCastillo

Farnsworth = Nuts


----------



## TheRustyOne

a friend who cares = all my friends back at the studio


----------



## Ceicei

all my friends back at the studio = very good motivators


----------



## TheRustyOne

very good motivators = big guys who can easily kick my tail


----------



## KenpoTess

big guys who can kick my tail=find out what I'm made of.


----------



## TheRustyOne

find out what i'm made of = chemical x...and sugar, spice, everything nice, etc..


----------



## KenpoTess

chemical x...and sugar, spice, everything nice, etc= My DNA strands are  surely twisted.


----------



## Ceicei

My DNA strands are surely twisted = makes for one twisted individual


----------



## Chronuss

makes for one twisted individual = Queen of Pain


----------



## TheRustyOne

--del. chronuss beat me to it--


----------



## 2fisted

Queen of Pain - my ex-girlfriend


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

my ex-girlfriend=my worst nightmare:barf:


----------



## MA-Caver

my worst nightmare = suddenly forgetting my MA skills in a room full of attacking wimps!


----------



## theletch1

> suddenly forgetting my MA skills in a room full of attacking wimps!


 = midget bowling (don't ask where that came from)


----------



## TheRustyOne

midget bowling = AIM icons


----------



## Seig

AIM icons=another nuiscance


----------



## theletch1

another nuisance = used wrapping paper


----------



## MA-Caver

used wrapping paper = more landfill fodder


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

more landfill fodder=Los Angeles Times newspaper


----------



## Ceicei

Los Angeles Times newspaper = Sensation makers


----------



## KenpoTess

Sensation Makers=Massage therapists

(oh I coulda had fun with this one *G*)


----------



## Aikikitty

Massage therapists = got a gift card to go to one for Christmas!  
 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Ceicei

got a gift card to go to one for Christmas!  = invitation to a party


----------



## Chronuss

invitation to a party = not what I got for New Year's...


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *invitation to a party = not what I got for New Year's... *



= resolutions


----------



## Aikikitty

resolutions = broken 

Robyn


----------



## TheRustyOne

broken = hearts


----------



## KenpoTess

hearts=tell-tale


----------



## pknox

tell-tale=autobiography


----------



## MA-Caver

autobiography = how much is really true?


----------



## Ceicei

how much is really true? = docudramas


----------



## TheRustyOne

docudramas = E!


----------



## Seig

E!= and by the number 12


----------



## Ceicei

and by the number 12 = sesame street


----------



## Ninway J

sesame street = sesame seeds


----------



## TheRustyOne

sesame seeds = hamburgers


----------



## Ceicei

hamburgers = barbeque grill


----------



## MA-Caver

barbeque grill = (your husband's) pork-chops!


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by MACaver _
> *(your husband's) pork-chops!  *



= are the best (thanks!)


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

are the best (thanks!) = Stoli's on ice on New Year's Eve... :cheers:


----------



## Ninway J

Stoli's on ice on New Year's Eve... = gettin' hammered


----------



## TheRustyOne

gettin' hammered = hangover


----------



## 2fisted

hangover = College


----------



## theletch1

College = student loans


----------



## Ceicei

student loans = take forever to pay off


----------



## Ninway J

student loans = in debt for a long time


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Ninway J _
> *student loans = in debt for a long time *


in debt for a long time= The average person has $8,000 in Credit Card debt    :shrug:


----------



## Shodan

The average person has $8,000 in Credit Card debt= Guess I am not average!!


----------



## theletch1

Average is what you settle for, excellence is what you strive for.


----------



## Ninway J

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Average is what you settle for, excellence is what you strive for. *



 = Martial Arts!


----------



## Shodan

Martial arts= a way of life


----------



## Ninway J

a way of life = spiritual, mental, physical


----------



## someguy

spiritual, mental, physical=only one is truely important in the end


----------



## 2fisted

only one is truely important in the end = Racin'!


----------



## Shodan

Racin'= Sea Biscuit


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *Racin'= Sea Biscuit *




Sea Biscuit = winner!


----------



## MA-Caver

winner! = anyone who thinks that way


----------



## Ninway J

anyone who thinks that way = the virtuous way


----------



## Chronuss

the virtuous way = chivalry


----------



## TheRustyOne

chivalry = rare


----------



## Ninway J

rare = how I don't like my steak


----------



## Chronuss

how I don't like my steak = charred piece of carbon


----------



## TheRustyOne

charred piece of carbon = tough


----------



## Ninway J

tough = bruce lee


----------



## Seig

bruce lee=Angry Little Brown Man


----------



## Goldendragon7

Man = Womans Dream


----------



## KenpoGirl

Womans Dreams = Mr. Tall Dark Handsom and RICH.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> *Womans Dreams = Mr. Tall Dark Handsom and RICH.   *



= Mr. Right


----------



## Ceicei

Mr. Right = already married


----------



## KenpoGirl

already married = or gay


----------



## Chronuss

or gay = Fab 5


----------



## Seig

Fab 5=Jackson 5


----------



## Ninway J

Jackson 5 = ABC123


----------



## TheRustyOne

ABC123 = kindergarten


----------



## Ceicei

Kindergarten = learning basics


----------



## Ninway J

learning basics = horse stance


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

horse stance=Poomse Palgwe Sah Jang


----------



## Ninway J

Poomse Palgwe Sah Jang = meat jun and mundoo plate please with a side of kim chee, cabbage, and macaroni salad:karate:


----------



## bscastro

meat jun and mundoo plate please with a side of kim chee, cabbage, and macaroni salad = spicy!

I can't believe this thread was started two years ago.

Bryan


----------



## Ceicei

Spicy! = Cajun cuisine


----------



## Goldendragon7

Cajun cuisine = Heartburn!


----------



## someguy

Heartburn=nexium


----------



## Shodan

nexium= R-o-l-a-i-d-s


----------



## TheRustyOne

R-o-l-a-i-d-s = tums


----------



## MA-Caver

tums = dragnet theme


----------



## Ceicei

dragnet theme = TV show


----------



## bscastro

TV show = Seinfeld


----------



## KenpoTess

Seinfeld=Nothing I ever watched.


----------



## Ninway J

Nothing I ever watched = satelite television


----------



## Aikikitty

satelite television = I like my cable

This is the 2700th post in this thread!   

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7

cable = conection between nunchaku's


----------



## Chronuss

nunchaku's = fav. weapon


----------



## Ninway J

fav. weapon = anything with a blade


----------



## Goldendragon7

blade = vampire-vampfeed-


----------



## michaeledward

Vampire = Buffy


----------



## Ninway J

Buffy = Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## MA-Caver

Sarah Michelle Gellar = pretty girl


----------



## Goldendragon7

pretty girl = babe


----------



## Ceicei

babe = usually ogled by males


----------



## Goldendragon7

Babe = usually ogled by males 
artyon: 

YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:ladysman: 

:xtrmshock %-}


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *Babe = usually ogled by males
> artyon:
> 
> YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :ladysman:
> 
> :xtrmshock %-} *



= something to be appreciated?? :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7

> _Originally posted by Ceicei_*
> = something to be appreciated??
> *



YOU GOT THAT RIGHT TOO  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

artyon: 
:ladysman: 
:xtrmshock 
%-}


----------



## Ninway J

Goldendragon7 saying "You got that right too!!!!!!!!!! = he really loves his women!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goldendragon7

Women = God's creation

http://www.justsaywow.com/funpages/view.cfm/1462


----------



## TheRustyOne

God's creation = humanity

( :rofl:  )


----------



## Ceicei

humanity = people with different types of humor

(BTW Goldendragon, I liked that link you put up two posts ago... hilarious!  Thanks!)


----------



## Goldendragon7

humor = what we need more of!





(BTW Goldendragon, ....,
I liked that link you put up two posts ago... hilarious!  Thanks!)

Secret note to Ceicei......
great, I put it up for you girls....LOL


----------



## Ninway J

what we need more of = love and devotion


----------



## Ceicei

love and devotion = the 60's


----------



## TheRustyOne

th 60's = bad TV movie


----------



## Shodan

bad tv movie= The Blob


----------



## Ceicei

The Blob (as made by my son) = EEWWW


----------



## Chronuss

EEWWW = girls in first grade (yeah...that lasted a whole six seconds  )


----------



## KenpoTess

girls in the first grade=grew up to be women.


----------



## Chronuss

grew up to be women = YES MA'AM!


----------



## KenpoTess

Yes Ma'am = How I am addressed.


----------



## Chronuss

How I am addressed = Yes, all-knowing benevolent sir.   (yeah, yeah....hehe..)


----------



## KenpoTess

Yes, all-knowing benevolent sir= Laughing hysterically


----------



## Goldendragon7

hysterically =  how one laughs at the thought of Chrooss being called :  An All-Knowing Benevolent Sir!!

:rofl: :boing2: :lol: :moon: :toilclaw:


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *hysterically =  how one laughs at the thought of Chrooss being called :  An All-Knowing Benevolent Sir!!
> 
> :rofl: :boing2: :lol: :moon: :toilclaw: *



= wishful thinking


----------



## Ninway J

wishful thinking = lucky charms


----------



## Goldendragon7

lucky charms = they're magically delicious!


----------



## theletch1

They're magically delicious = 'Shrooms


----------



## Ceicei

'Shrooms = for some, it's a drug


----------



## Goldendragon7

drug = the fine art of bieng pulled


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *drug = the fine art of bieng pulled *



= a new kind of ground work


----------



## someguy

a new kind of ground work = some crazy martial art thing


----------



## Chronuss

some crazy Martial Art thing = MMA Groupies on Flyday nights  :wink2:


----------



## Ceicei

MMA Groupies on Flyday nights = strange social event


----------



## Chronuss

strange social event = MMA Groupies in public


----------



## Ceicei

MMA Groupies in public = West Virginia needs a new set of groupies


----------



## Chronuss

WV needs a new set of groupies = The Clampets

...are you implying that we need help..?


----------



## KatGurl

The Clampets = oil


----------



## Shodan

oil= vinegar


----------



## Ninway J

vinegar = chicken adobo


----------



## MA-Caver

chicken adobo = sumpthin' I'm not familiar with


----------



## Goldendragon7

sumpthin' I'm not familiar with = pms


----------



## TheRustyOne

pms = grr


----------



## Ceicei

grr = don't mess with me or else!


----------



## Chronuss

don't mess with me or else = leg twitch


----------



## Goldendragon7

leg twitch = which leg?


----------



## Ceicei

which leg? = chicken leg


----------



## Chronuss

chicken leg = dark meat


----------



## TheRustyOne

dark meat = the best


----------



## Ceicei

the best = a favorite


----------



## Goldendragon7

a favorite = chocolate milk


----------



## TheRustyOne

chocolate milk = lactose intolerance


----------



## MA-Caver

lactose intolerance = soy milk


----------



## KenpoTess

soy milk= how do they hook up the milking machine?


----------



## Chronuss

how do they hook up the milking machine = very carefully...


----------



## Seig

Carefully study your patch descriptions.


----------



## Ninway J

patch = People Attentive To CHildren


----------



## bscastro

People Attentive to Children = Teachers


----------



## someguy

Teacchers = people i respect but don't want to be


----------



## Shodan

People I respect but don't want to be= Military personel


----------



## Ninway J

military personnel = the middle-east


----------



## edhead2000

The Middle East = Somewhere I'd rather not go right now


----------



## KenpoTess

Somewhere I'd rather not go  right now= Anyplace colder than it is here.


----------



## edhead2000

Anyplace colder than it is here = Antarctica


----------



## Seig

Antarctica= The secret lair of Super Penguin!


----------



## Goldendragon7

The secret lair of Super Penguin = New Batman Movie


----------



## TheRustyOne

New Batman Movie = Black Catwoman (me thinks...i heard Halle Berry is gonna play her)


----------



## Ninway J

Halle Berry = got paid $500,000 for exposing something($250,000 each side)


----------



## bscastro

got paid $500,000 for exposing something($250,000 each side) = That's all!?


----------



## someguy

That's all!?=yup


----------



## KenpoTess

Yup= an utterance of agreement.


----------



## edhead2000

an utterance of agreement = does not create conflict


----------



## Ninway J

does not create conflict = go with the waves, not against them


----------



## Goldendragon7

them = the others


----------



## bscastro

The others = outsiders


----------



## TheRustyOne

outsiders = strange


----------



## Seig

strange=my students.


----------



## someguy

my students=I don't have any


----------



## Goldendragon7

I don't have any = money


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

money=doesn't grow on trees


----------



## Goldendragon7

money=doesn't grow on trees =  Damn!!!!!


----------



## theletch1

Damn!! = Saw my paycheck


----------



## Goldendragon7

Saw my paycheck = that good Eh!


----------



## Ceicei

that good Eh! = Happy Canadian


----------



## Shodan

Happy Canadian= My Hubby!


----------



## edhead2000

My Hubby! = don't got one


----------



## Ninway J

don't got one = if I only had a brain/heart/courage (The Wizard of Oz)


----------



## Seig

The Wizard of Oz= Flying Monkeys


----------



## edhead2000

Flying Monkeys = cool pet!


----------



## MA-Caver

cool pet! = hedgehog


----------



## KenpoTess

hedgehog=pokeys


----------



## Ceicei

pokeys = needles


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

needles=foreign metal objects that inflict pain


----------



## Goldendragon7

inflict pain = What The KenpoTess does...


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *inflict pain = What The KenpoTess does... *



= that's why she's The Queen of Pain!


----------



## edhead2000

that's why she's The Queen of Pain! = what's in a name?


----------



## Ninway J

what's in a name? = letters


----------



## edhead2000

letters = say the alphabet beginning with the letter F


----------



## KenpoTess

F=Fonetics of Motion (spelled phonetically)


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *F=Fonetics of Motion (spelled phonetically)  *



= martial arts basics


----------



## Shodan

Martial arts basics= What every good martial artist has to have a good handle on.


----------



## Ceicei

What every good martial artist has to have a good handle on = control


----------



## Goldendragon7

control =  a good skill to have


----------



## edhead2000

a good skill to have = snowboarding


----------



## Chronuss

snowboarding = something I'd hurt myself attempting  :shrug:


----------



## Goldendragon7

Something I'd hurt myself attempting  = Bull Riding


----------



## edhead2000

Bull Riding = Bull Bucking in Boonsboro!!!! (every Friday night down where I'm from) = draws a very interesting crowd to say the least.


----------



## Chronuss

draws a very interesting crowd = Moutaineer Martial Arts...:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000

Mountaineer Martial Arts = the neverending theme of this message board.....


----------



## Chronuss

the never-ending theme = Martial Arts


----------



## edhead2000

Martial Arts = neat stuff


----------



## Chronuss

neat stuff = video games


----------



## Goldendragon7

video games  =  waste of time


----------



## Chronuss

....blasphemy..


----------



## Goldendragon7

....Blasphemy.. = A Blast from me....
{is what you're gonna get}


----------



## Chronuss

eek!:erg:   ...two hits...him hittin' me and me hittin' the floor......


----------



## Ninway J

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *eek!:erg:   ...two hits...him hittin' me and me hittin' the floor...... *



= groundwork


----------



## edhead2000

Groundwork = plowing snow this morning


----------



## Chronuss

plowing snow this morning = removing plowed snow from the entrance of the driveway as the people in the trucks smile and wave...:soapbox:


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *plowing snow this morning = removing plowed snow from the entrance of the driveway as the people in the trucks smile and wave...:soapbox: *



= just grin and bear it


----------



## Chronuss

just grin and bear it = flipping them off as they drive by...:bird:


----------



## Goldendragon7

flipping them off as they drive by...:bird: = not a very nice gesture!


----------



## Chronuss

not a very nice gesture = plowing snow where I just shoveled for thirty minutes....:ticked:


----------



## Goldendragon7

plowing snow where I just shoveled for thirty minutes = I don't have to shovel snow for any minutes......


----------



## Chronuss

I don't have to shovel snow for any minutes = some of us don't live where scorpions are a food source...


----------



## MA-Caver

a food source... = the ocean


----------



## Ceicei

the ocean = salty water


----------



## MA-Caver

salty water = a good gargle for sore throats :barf:


----------



## Ceicei

sore throats = sick


----------



## Chronuss

sick (in the head) = MMA Groupies...!!!!!!!!     :rofl:


----------



## Ceicei

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *sick (in the head) = MMA Groupies...!!!!!!!!     :rofl: *



= obnoxious people


----------



## Chronuss

..that was just mean....:wah: ...I'll go eat worms now...


----------



## Chronuss

obnoxious people = telemarketers...


----------



## edhead2000

telemarketers = I have no friends!


----------



## Chronuss

I have no friends = Yeti...


----------



## KenpoTess

Yeti= my clone (and bestest friend)


----------



## Chronuss

my clone = the Linux penguin


----------



## Ceicei

the linux penquin = a strange animal


----------



## edhead2000

a strange animal = kiwis in the wild


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *a strange animal = kiwis in the wild *




kiwis in the wild = sheep


----------



## edhead2000

sheep = New Zealand


----------



## TheRustyOne

New Zealand = warmer than here


----------



## Chronuss

warmer than here = anywhere else....


----------



## edhead2000

anywhere else = where I'm going on Spring Break!


----------



## TheRustyOne

where i'm going on spring break = home


----------



## Chronuss

home = where I'm staying put


----------



## KenpoTess

where I'm staying put= in my chair (hush you....)


----------



## Chronuss

in my chair = where I am when I'm typing


----------



## TheRustyOne

where i'm typing = my dorm room (still no roommate!)


----------



## KenpoTess

my dorm room=where I can't say what occured


----------



## TheRustyOne

where i can't say what occured = *suggestive music in the background*


----------



## Chronuss

suggestive music = elevator muzak...


----------



## TheRustyOne

elevator muzak = kenny g


----------



## Chronuss

kenny g = ...still in the closet..


----------



## Goldendragon7

still in the closet.. = my tux


----------



## Chronuss

my tux = don't own one...


----------



## Ceicei

don't own one = concorde jet


----------



## Chronuss

concorde = being retired


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

being retired=getting paid to relax


----------



## TheRustyOne

getting paid to relax = chad's job last year


----------



## Chronuss

my job last year = kicked inordinate amounts of ***


----------



## TheRustyOne

kicked inordinate amouts of *** = something really cool


----------



## Chronuss

something really cool = Halo.....::drool::..


----------



## Goldendragon7

drool = yucky


----------



## KenpoTess

Halo = why does mine keep falling off?


----------



## KenpoTess

Yucky= talking on the phone.


----------



## Chronuss

talking on the phone = something I abhor...:2pistols:


----------



## KenpoTess

Something I abhor= besides talking on the phone, not much.


----------



## TheRustyOne

besides...much = dining hall food on fridays and weekends
(they REALLY really stop trying!)


----------



## KenpoTess

Dining hall food on fridays and weekends=something I haven't had to deal with in a few moons.


----------



## Chronuss

something I haven't had to deal with in a few moons = constant bitching and griping


----------



## KenpoTess

constant bitching and griping=oh I hear you~!!


----------



## Chronuss

oh I hear you =  what about now...?


----------



## KenpoTess

what about now?= I would like to Kenpoize that dude.


----------



## MA-Caver

I would like to Kenpoize that dude. = second that emotion


----------



## TheRustyOne

second that motion = motion passed


----------



## edhead2000

that's  Emotion


----------



## TheRustyOne

oops! my bad!


i second that emotion = emotion passed!


----------



## KenpoTess

emotion passed= the aftermath of relief.


----------



## MA-Caver

the aftermath of relief = glad that the thread is back on course


----------



## edhead2000

glad that the thread is back on course = let's give a round of applause to the wonderful moderators of this board who do that!! woo hoo!!


----------



## KenpoTess

*curtseys* 
*almost said Courtesy *snickers
ok back on topic 

Edited..  glad that the topic is Back on course = in a convoluted manner.


----------



## Chronuss

in a convulated manner = the miscreants...


----------



## Ceicei

the miscreants = aka MMA Groupies


----------



## Chronuss

MMA Groupies = those crazy peoples...


----------



## Ceicei

those crazy peoples = happen to be from WV


----------



## Chronuss

happen to be from WV = black sheep of the herd...(thank God)


----------



## KenpoTess

black sheep of the herd (and it's Flock you goober)= they're cute no matter what color.


----------



## MA-Caver

they're cute no matter what color. = children

(LOL on the Goober comment)


----------



## Chronuss

children = something I shan't ever have...


----------



## TheRustyOne

children = ankle biters


----------



## Ceicei

ankle biters = chiggers


----------



## Chronuss

chiggers = itchy


----------



## TheRustyOne

itchy = mosquito bites


----------



## theletch1

Mosquito bites = Parris Island


----------



## MA-Caver

Parris Island = Full Metal Jacket


----------



## Seig

Full Metal Jacket=ammunition


----------



## edhead2000

ammunition = guns (what did you think I was gonna say?)


----------



## KenpoTess

guns= my mini firestorm.


----------



## theletch1

My mini firestorm = mexican food and cheap beer


----------



## Chronuss

mexican food and cheap beer = explosive combo...


----------



## Ninway J

explosive combo = jackie chan and chris tucker


----------



## someguy

jackie chan and chris tucker=funny


----------



## Chronuss

funny = tripping then slipping on a banana peel and falling down a man hole...:rofl:


----------



## edhead2000

tripping then slipping on a banana peel and falling down a man hole...:rofl:  =  something I've never done and wouldn't admit to doing if I had done it.


----------



## KenpoTess

something I've never done and wouldn't admit to doing if I had done it.= chortles and snorts, Not telling~!


----------



## Ceicei

chortles and snorts, Not telling~! = mum pig


----------



## edhead2000

pig = tasty


----------



## Ceicei

tasty = mom's cooking


----------



## Chronuss

mom's cooking = rather have Nanny's cookin'...


----------



## KenpoTess

rather have Nanny's cook'n= does a fine job of it myself.


----------



## edhead2000

does a fine job of it myself = fixing a flat tire.


----------



## Shodan

Fixing a flat tire= Something I hope I never have to do on a busy, narrow freeway/highway


----------



## Ninway J

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *Fixing a flat tire= Something I hope I never have to do on a busy, narrow freeway/highway *



 = get into a traffic accident


----------



## edhead2000

get into a traffic accident = I slid all the way down a big icy hill tonight......thank God for anti-lock brakes.


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

I slid all the way down a big icy hill tonight......thank God for anti-lock brakes.=something i did last winter


----------



## Chronuss

something I did last winter = SNOW BALL FIGHT!!!!!


----------



## edhead2000

SNOW BALL FIGHT!!!!!   = would be good with this snow....ice...hurts....


----------



## Seig

would be good with this snow....ice...hurts....=keep snowballs in the freezer for July.


----------



## Chronuss

keep snowballs in the freezer for July = we can use them on Alex


----------



## KenpoTess

We can use them on Alex=Our Fists.


----------



## Chronuss

our fists = maces


----------



## KenpoTess

Maces=curl your fingers into the sign language 'e' and clench.


----------



## theletch1

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *Maces=curl your fingers into the sign language 'e' and clench. *


 = then extend one finger


----------



## TheRustyOne

then extend one finger = frequent on highways


----------



## Shodan

frequent on highways= people talking on cell phones not paying attention..........arghhhhh!!!!


----------



## MA-Caver

people talking on cell phones not paying attention = accident waiting to happen


----------



## Seig

accident waiting to happen = bored teenagers alone at night


----------



## Chronuss

bored teenagers alone at night = rather be single than yelled at


----------



## Seig

rather be single than yelled at = someone thathas not found the right person yet


----------



## edhead2000

someone that has not found the right person yet = me


----------



## Chronuss

me = bored twenty-year old alone at night


----------



## Seig

bored twenty-year old alone at night = video game marathon or lan party


----------



## Chronuss

video game marathon or lan party = almost Halo time


----------



## Seig

almost Halo time = I ain't dead yet.


----------



## edhead2000

I ain't dead yet = me neither


----------



## Seig

me neither = a hilarious country song


----------



## edhead2000

a hilarious country song = she thinks my tractor's sexy


----------



## Seig

she thinks my tractor's sexy = one deranged woman


----------



## edhead2000

one deranged woman = I really shouldn't name names....


----------



## Seig

I really shouldn't name names = Unless I am paid extremely well


----------



## edhead2000

Unless I am paid really well = so many jobs I wouldn't do


----------



## Seig

so many jobs I wouldn't do = anything that requires effort


----------



## edhead2000

anything that requires effort = burns calories


----------



## KenpoTess

Burns calories=Reading this thread.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Reading this thread = is mind boggling


----------



## Ceicei

mind boggling = so many things to remember


----------



## Goldendragon7

so many things to remember = Kenpo Details.......sheesh


----------



## Ceicei

Kenpo Details.......sheesh = take years to study and put into action


----------



## Goldendragon7

Take years to study and put into action = Women


----------



## Ceicei

Women = are what causes men to take action


----------



## MA-Caver

are what causes men to take action = an attack


----------



## Ceicei

an attack = requires a defense


----------



## edhead2000

requires a defense = being in court


----------



## Chronuss

being in court = somewhere I never wanna be..


----------



## edhead2000

somewhere I never wanna be = in jail


----------



## Chronuss

in jail = no comment...


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

> _Originally posted by Chronuss _
> *in jail = no comment... *



no comment=always have one


----------



## Chronuss

always have one = caustic barb...


----------



## edhead2000

caustic barb = bleach


----------



## Chronuss

bleach = something that doesn't taste like chicken...


----------



## edhead2000

something that doesn't taste like chicken..... = jell-o


----------



## Chronuss

jell-o = there's always room for it


----------



## edhead2000

there's always room for it = cake!


----------



## Chronuss

cake = best is buttercream...mmm..


----------



## edhead2000

best is buttercream = icing......mmm.......


----------



## Chronuss

icing = what goes on the cake


----------



## Goldendragon7

What goes on the cake = German Chocolate Icing


----------



## Chronuss

German Chocolate icing = blah...coconut...


----------



## edhead2000

blah.....coconut = not a nut


----------



## Chronuss

not a nut = me


----------



## edhead2000

me = the most wonderful woman in the world


----------



## Chronuss

the most wonderful woman in the world = long stretch...:rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7

The most wonderful woman in the world =  Agreed!


----------



## edhead2000

I think the Golden Dragon is on the mark!


----------



## Chronuss

agreed = agree to disagree


----------



## edhead2000

agree to disagree = I'm still always right


----------



## TheRustyOne

I'm still always right = not this again


----------



## edhead2000

not this again = blah blah blah


----------



## TheRustyOne

blah blah blah = what i hear from some people


----------



## Goldendragon7

What i hear from some people = You're the Best


----------



## edhead2000

You're the Best = Thank you!


----------



## Goldendragon7

Thank you! =


----------



## KenpoTess

= me on a good day.


----------



## edhead2000

me on a good day = everyday!


----------



## MA-Caver

everyday = another reason to get out of bed and try again


----------



## Goldendragon7

Another reason to get out of bed and try again = Passing on Kenpo


----------



## Seig

Passing on Kenpo = Keep the flame burning.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Keep the flame burning = Creating more log tossers to keep the fire fueled!!


----------



## Seig

Creating more log tossers to keep the fire fueled!!
= Don't break the white belt


----------



## TheRustyOne

Don't break the white belt = been there done that! (last spring )


----------



## edhead2000

been there, done that! (last spring) = having body parts removed!


----------



## TheRustyOne

having body parts removed! = wisdom teeth

(got all 4 take out...they were comin up in the warrior scholar position!)


----------



## edhead2000

wisdom teeth = being put to sleep ahhh!!!!! best feeling in the world.


----------



## TheRustyOne

> _Originally posted by edhead2000 _
> *wisdom teeth = being put to sleep ahhh!!!!! best feeling in the world. *



= drugged!


----------



## edhead2000

drugged = I am a drug dealer


----------



## Chronuss

I am a drug dealer = no, you're not, I am!


----------



## TheRustyOne

no you aren't, I am! = pimp?


----------



## Chronuss

pimp = somethin' I don't wanna be


----------



## TheRustyOne

somethin' I don't wanna be = stuck at home forever


----------



## Goldendragon7

Stuck at home forever = Mr. Mom


----------



## KenpoTess

Mr. Mom= My hat is off to you~!


----------



## edhead2000

My hat is off to you = those who clear my street!


----------



## TheRustyOne

those who clear my street = my dad

...he gets out the tractor w/ the snowplow and takes care of everyone's driveways and the road.


----------



## edhead2000

my dad = my hero!


----------



## Goldendragon7

My hero = Tess


----------



## Ceicei

Tess = males fear her


----------



## TheRustyOne

males fear her = Xena


----------



## Goldendragon7

Xena = close to wonderwoman


----------



## MA-Caver

close to wonderwoman = a few ladies I know


----------



## Chronuss

a few ladies I know = definately frighten me sometimes...:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

definitely frightens me sometimes=Not Me


----------



## Chronuss

not me = the only one the voices don't talk to...


----------



## KenpoTess

the only one the voices don't talk to=you


----------



## Chronuss

you = who the voices don't talk to either!


----------



## KenpoTess

who the voices don't talk to either=us~!


----------



## Chronuss

us = cause we're special, damnit!


----------



## KenpoTess

cause we're special damnit!=That we are


----------



## Chronuss

that we are = _really_ special...


----------



## KenpoTess

_really_ special=somethings you just can't put into words


----------



## Chronuss

some things you just can't put into words = everything about us  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess

everything about us=whacky and evil~!


----------



## Chronuss

whacky and evil = more some than others  :shrug:


----------



## KenpoTess

some more than others=not quite as much as us.


----------



## Chronuss

not quite as much of us = can hold liquor


----------



## KenpoTess

can hold liquor=bottle of coco rum still on fridge


----------



## Chronuss

bottle of coco rum on fridge = I know a better place for it!  :drinkbeer


----------



## KenpoTess

I know a better place for it=you had some of it.


----------



## Chronuss

you had some of it = shoulda had more!


----------



## MA-Caver

shoulda had more = posts from other folks...


----------



## Aikikitty

posts from other folks... = I think it's about time we need it. 

Good grief Kenpotess and Chronuss!  No wonder my thread has 203 pages now!  :erg:  It also refreshes my mind why this got moved to the posts-don't-count section.  No problem, of course.  Keep it up. 

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess

*off topic* *G* Sowwy guys.. I'll refrain..


----------



## Chronuss

I think it's about time we need it = more players!!


----------



## edhead2000

more players = I'm NOT a player!


----------



## Goldendragon7

I'm NOT a player! = I'm the coach


----------



## edhead2000

I'm the coach = I make the rules!


----------



## Chronuss

I make the rules = ...yes I do.  :EG:


----------



## Goldendragon7

Yes I do = What you will say some day


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

what you will say some day=may actually be funny


----------



## Chronuss

may actually be funny = me actually saying it  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Goldendragon7

Me actually saying it  =  To Her


----------



## Chronuss

to her = certainly not anytime in the near future, that's for damn sure


----------



## Goldendragon7

Certainly not anytime in the near future, that's for damn sure = Stranger things have happened


----------



## Chronuss

stranger things have happened = people imagining me getting married...:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## edhead2000

people imagining you getting married...:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: =  poor woman


----------



## Chronuss

poor woman = better her getting married than me


----------



## edhead2000

better her getting married than me = who?


----------



## Chronuss

who = don't care who it's to, as long as it ain't me!


----------



## edhead2000

don't care who it's to, as long as it ain't me! = must be you if it ain't me


----------



## Seig

me is a part of mean


----------



## edhead2000

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *me is a part of mean *



Wrong thread!  This is the = one......hehe   But we'll forgive you.


----------



## Ceicei

one......hehe  But we'll forgive you = generous friend


----------



## Chronuss

generous friend = methinks I have more enemies...


----------



## Goldendragon7

Enemies = Are a waste of Energy


----------



## Chronuss

a waste of energy = wasted inches


----------



## TheRustyOne

wasted inches = wasted time


----------



## Chronuss

wasted time = swatting Rusty


----------



## TheRustyOne

swatting Rusty = I can do that too!

(what'd i do now?)


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *swatting Rusty = I can do that too!
> 
> (what'd i do now?) *



I can do that too! = I know that one it is easy, wait I can't do that one.


----------



## edhead2000

I know that one it is easy, wait I can't do that one = can you do two?


----------



## Ceicei

can you do two? = two-timing dates? :shrug:


----------



## TheRustyOne

two-timing dates? = don't hate the player!


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by TheRustyOne _
> *two-timing dates? = don't hate the player! *



Don't Hate The Player = Now the truth comes out about Rusty


----------



## Seig

Now the truth comes out about Rusty = She should be studying


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Now the truth comes out about Rusty = She should be studying *



She should be studying ( College Books )  = And not being a player and studying all those guys


----------



## TheRustyOne

And not being a player and studying all those guys = there's only one


----------



## Ceicei

there's only one = way to look at this


----------



## Goldendragon7

Way to look at this - Fibber McGee


----------



## TheRustyOne

Fibber McGee = rumor starters


----------



## Chronuss

rumor starters = dispicable..


----------



## Aikikitty

dispicable... = Daffy Duck


("Your dispicable" is what he often says)

Robyn :asian:


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

daffy duck=looney


----------



## TheRustyOne

looney = dementia


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

dementia=memory loss


----------



## Chronuss

memory loss = alcohol consumption (AKA, timetraveling.. )


----------



## TheRustyOne

alcohol consumption = sports


----------



## Chronuss

sports = nothing to do with alcohol consumption!!


----------



## TheRustyOne

(yes it does! people were quite wasted on the superbowl!)


----------



## Chronuss

because they had nothing else better to do at the damn game!


----------



## TheRustyOne

oh bah.


----------



## MA-Caver

oh bah.= humbug


----------



## Goldendragon7

Humbug = Must not know the words


----------



## TheRustyOne

Must not know the words = unrehersed


----------



## Ninway J

unrehearsed = some part of the superbowl half-time show


----------



## Seig

some part of the superbowl half-time show=More evidence that most celebrities are dumber than a sack full of rocks


----------



## TheRustyOne

More evidence...sack full of rocks = The Grammy's


----------



## Shodan

The Grammy's= Didn't watch


----------



## theletch1

didn't watch = didn't care


----------



## edhead2000

didn't care = still don't


----------



## MA-Caver

still don't = never have (cared)


----------



## Chronuss

never have = part of a drinking game


----------



## Seig

part of a drinking game = Take a breathalyzer


----------



## Rich Parsons

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *part of a drinking game = Take a breathalyzer *



Take a breathalyzer = chasing a police car with a drunk police officer in your car, to take a breathalyzer  


I have dyslexia, I apologize for being confusing 
:asian:


----------



## edhead2000

chasing a police car with a drunk car in your, to take a breathalyzer   = makes no sense


----------



## Ninway J

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Take a breathalyzer = chasing a police car with a drunk police officer in your car, to take a breathalyzer
> 
> 
> I have dyslexia, I apologize for being confusing
> :asian: *



makes no sense = I agree (hey Rich, please rephrase! )


----------



## Goldendragon7

I agree =  a  rare situation


----------



## Seig

a rare situation = an undercooked steak


----------



## Goldendragon7

An undercooked steak = could "Moo" at you...


----------



## KenpoTess

Could Moo at you =  That would be Tess


----------



## TheRustyOne

That would be Tess = beast


----------



## edhead2000

beast = what someone called me the other day!


----------



## KenpoTess

what somebody called me the other day = ya loon


----------



## TheRustyOne

ya loon = nutcase


----------



## KenpoTess

nutcase=watch your mouth~!


----------



## TheRustyOne

watch your mouth = wash it out w/ soap


----------



## KenpoTess

wash it out w/soap=remember to rinse well~!


----------



## TheRustyOne

remember to rinse well = buildup!


----------



## Chronuss

buildup = of wax in Rusty's ears  :rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess

of wax in Rusty's ears=really not wanting to think bout this.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Really not wanting to think bout this =  Diet time


----------



## KenpoTess

Diet time=giving up something that makes us what we are not meant to be


----------



## Seig

giving up something that makes us what we are not meant to be = lent


----------



## Goldendragon7

Lent = what I find in my bellybutton


----------



## KenpoGirl

what I find in my belly button = I don't know about Lent {you marroon}, but I find Lint.


----------



## MA-Caver

but I find Lint = by the pound in tourist caves


----------



## Shodan

By the pound in tourist caves= Lost change


----------



## TheEdge883

Lost change = How I'm gonna make my first million


----------



## Ninway J

how I'm gonna make my first million = that rude, obnoxious fiancee show


----------



## Ceicei

that rude, obnoxious fiancee show = would be hilarious to watch!


----------



## Seig

would be hilarious to watch = The Bundys meet the Bradys Christmas special.


----------



## MA-Caver

The Bundys meet the Bradys Christmas special = mayhem


----------



## Ceicei

mayhem = chaos


----------



## Chronuss

chaos = whenever MT members congrigate in a McDonalds... :ubercool:


----------



## Ceicei

McDonald's = favorite hangout for kids and the young in heart


----------



## Shodan

favorite hangout for kids and the young in heart= Disneyland!!


----------



## Ninway J

Disneyland = Pocahantas (what a coincidence, I'm watching it right now)


----------



## Chronuss

Pocahontas = not one of my favorite Disney movies..


----------



## Ceicei

favorite disney movie = The Jungle Book (Jason Scott Lee)


----------



## Ninway J

Jason Scott Lee = Dragon, The Bruce Lee Story


----------



## Goldendragon7

Dragon, The Bruce Lee Story = Not an accurate account.


----------



## Ninway J

not an accurate account = I agree, it indeed isn't accurate


----------



## theletch1

I agree, it indeed isn't accurate = busted scope


----------



## Shodan

Busted scope= Not something an astronomer would be happy about!


----------



## MA-Caver

Not something an astronomer would be happy about! = an errant Asteroid


----------



## Ceicei

MACaver said:
			
		

> Not something an astronomer would be happy about! = an errant Asteroid



= especially if it's heading for Earth


----------



## Ninway J

especially if it's heading for earth = Armageddon


----------



## MA-Caver

Armageddon = Deep Impact


----------



## Shodan

Deep Impact= What Kenpo has had on my life   :supcool:


----------



## Ceicei

What Kenpo has had on my life = a better view of life


----------



## MA-Caver

a better view of life = being clean and sober 


(15 years since Feb 16th this year  :uhyeah:  :asian: )


----------



## Shodan

Congrats to you on that MACaver- that's awesome!!

  Clean and Sober= The best way to be

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Goldendragon7

The best way to be = Happy and in Love


----------



## theletch1

Happy and in love = often an oxymoron


----------



## Goldendragon7

Often an oxymoron = Lung idiot


----------



## MA-Caver

Lung idiot = a cigarette smoker


----------



## Chronuss

cigarette smoker = what I am


----------



## Goldendragon7

*cigarette smoker = what I am = tsk tsk*


----------



## Chronuss

tsk tsk tsk = what my parents tell me, too...


----------



## Goldendragon7

what my parents tell me, too... = one should listen to his parents!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 %-}


----------



## Chronuss

one should listen to his parents = ...they say that, too.


----------



## Goldendragon7

They say that, too  =  Then LISTEN.... DAMN IT!!!!!!


----------



## KenpoTex

Damn It! =my cigarette lighter is out of fluid :wink1:


----------



## Goldendragon7

My cigarette lighter is out of fluid = This is a good thing


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

this is a good thing=the warm weather we've been having


----------



## Goldendragon7

The warm weather we've been having = brings out the possums


----------



## MA-Caver

brings out the possums = playing dead


----------



## Ceicei

playing dead = get closer and I'll whack you!


----------



## KenpoTex

get closer and I'll whack you=not if I not if I whack you first!


----------



## Goldendragon7

Not if I not if I whack you first =  This is Whacky!


----------



## Ceicei

This is whacky! = whack-a-mole game


----------



## Goldendragon7

Whack-a-mole game = NOBODY beats me at Whack~a~Mole!!!!!!!


----------



## theletch1

nobody beats me at whack-a-mole = rodent rub out


----------



## someguy

rodent rub out = what cats are good for


----------



## Aikikitty

what cats are good for = my favorite companions!

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## theletch1

My favorite companions = The voices in my head


----------



## Chronuss

the voices in my head = speak spanish...one of'em needs to get a damn job..


----------



## MisterMike

speak spanish...one of'em needs to get a damn job.. = California Taco Bell


----------



## Chronuss

Californian Taco Bell = an oxymoron...


----------



## KenpoTex

Chronuss said:
			
		

> Californian Taco Bell = an oxymoron



An Oxymoron=Women drivers


----------



## Goldendragon7

Women drivers = Beautiful t'ings......


----------



## theletch1

Beautiful t'ings (mon) = Jamaican beaches


----------



## FUZZYJ692000

Jamaican beaches=hot sand on your feet


----------



## Goldendragon7

Hot sand on your feet = beautiful sights in your eyeglasses


----------



## someguy

beautiful sights in your eyeglasses= watcha looking at..oh


----------



## Goldendragon7

watcha looking at..oh = as if  you don't know


----------



## theletch1

as if you don't know = he said knowingly, nudge, nudge


----------



## Ceicei

he said knowingly, nudge, nudge = who, me? (angelic innocence) :angel:


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon

Standing next to the broken vase = I didnt do it

A.k.A. : Bart Simpson


Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## KenpoTess

I didn't do it=innocent looks


----------



## Chicago Green Dragon

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> I didn't do it=innocent looks




:btg:

I didnt do it


Chicago Green Dragon

 :asian:


----------



## Shodan

Innocent looks= What my dog is good at


----------



## Ceicei

What my dog is good at = causing a lot of trouble and fun


----------



## MA-Caver

causing a lot of trouble and fun = interesting condradiction of terms


----------



## ShaolinWolf

interesting condradiction of terms=Like oil and water


----------



## Ceicei

Like oil and water = doesn't mix


----------



## MA-Caver

doesn't mix = violence and technology


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

violence and technology= The Modern World


----------



## Ceicei

Modern world = composed of a lot of self-centered people


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

composed of a lot of self-centered people=Egomanics


----------



## ShaolinWolf

cali_tkdbruin said:
			
		

> composed of a lot of self-centered people=Egomanics


Egomaniacs=the opposite of humility


----------



## theletch1

the opposite of humility = self proclaimed Sokes


----------



## Ceicei

Self-proclaimed sokes = pseudo martial arts


----------



## MA-Caver

pseudo martial arts = fakers


----------



## KenpoTex

fakers=con artists


----------



## ShaolinWolf

con artists=swindlers


----------



## someguy

Swindlers =theif


----------



## Ceicei

thief = kleptomaniac


----------



## ShaolinWolf

Ceicei said:
			
		

> thief = kleptomaniac


Kleptomaniac=Raccoon


----------



## MA-Caver

Raccoon = member of the weasel family


----------



## theletch1

member of the weasel family = my brother in law


----------



## wadowoman

Goodfellas - pizza


----------



## MA-Caver

theletch1 said:
			
		

> member of the weasel family = my brother in law



my brother in law = don't have one


----------



## ShaolinWolf

MACaver said:
			
		

> my brother in law = don't have one


don't have one=girlfriend


----------



## theletch1

girlfriend = things your wife shouldn't know about :uhyeah:


----------



## Goldendragon7

Things your wife shouldn't know about = how you got all that experience!


----------



## MA-Caver

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Things your wife shouldn't know about = how you got all that experience!



how you got all that experience! = practice, practice, practice


----------



## ShaolinWolf

MACaver said:
			
		

> how you got all that experience! = practice, practice, practice


practice, practice, practice = no pain, no gain


----------



## Goldendragon7

No pain, no gain  =  I am in huge amounts of pain


----------



## Ceicei

I am in huge amounts of pain = drug manufacturer's dream customer


----------



## KenpoTex

drug manufacturer's dream customer=Hypocondriac


----------



## theletch1

Hypochondriac = does this look like a rash to you?


----------



## MA-Caver

does this look like a rash to you? = you really don't want to know


----------



## Ceicei

You really don't want to know = skeleton in closet


----------



## TheEdge883

Ceicei said:
			
		

> You really don't want to know = skeleton in closet



Skeleton in closet = I wondered where my cat ran off to


----------



## Goldendragon7

I wondered where my cat ran off to = its mating season.


----------



## ShaolinWolf

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> I wondered where my cat ran off to = its mating season.


its mating season = time to multiply like white rabbits


----------



## Goldendragon7

Time to multiply like white rabbits = Easter is coming.....


----------



## Shodan

Easter is coming= the only time of year I eat jelly beans!!


----------



## lifewise

Zepp said:
			
		

> Gumby = Pokey




Just curious, why is there no "rate this thread" on this thread?

:shrug:


----------



## MA-Caver

Shodan said:
			
		

> Easter is coming= the only time of year I eat jelly beans!!



the only time of year I eat jelly beans!! = my favorite is key-lime pie


----------



## Ceicei

my favorite is key-lime pie = chocolate and caramel


----------



## Shodan

Chocolate and Caramel= Two things I cannot have right now (cuz I gave up sweets for Lent!!)


----------



## MA-Caver

Two things I cannot have right now = a wife and kids (nooo, everything still   works :angel:<thank god> ...there are OTHER reasons why)


----------



## KenpoTex

a wife and kids=hell no! (I ain't ready to give up the bachelor's carefree existence yet)


----------



## Goldendragon7

Hell no! (I ain't ready to give up the bachelor's carefree existence yet) = Ahhh so many women..... so little time.


----------



## KenpoGirl

Ahhh so many women..... so little time = Fantacy, keep dreaming.  :EG:


----------



## Goldendragon7

Fantacy, keep dreaming = Dream Hell.... I have appointments!


----------



## KenpoGirl

Dream Hell.... I have appointments! =  Yes and here's one .....

Jane  Saturday April 3, 9:00 p.m. to 9:05 p.m.  

:boing2:


----------



## Goldendragon7

Yes and here's one ..... Jane  Saturday April 3, 9:00 p.m. to 9:05 p.m. = who is Jane? (Tarzan doesn't come too does he?)


----------



## MA-Caver

Goldendragon7 said:
			
		

> Yes and here's one ..... Jane  Saturday April 3, 9:00 p.m. to 9:05 p.m. = who is Jane? (Tarzan doesn't come too does he?)



who is Jane? (Tarzan doesn't come too does he?) = only when he's there.


----------



## Ceicei

only when he's there = the light of my life


----------



## Aikikitty

the light of my life = powerful lightbulb

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## MA-Caver

powerful lightbulb = halogen


----------



## Ceicei

Halogen = automobile headlights


----------



## 2fisted

automobile headlights = the last thing that deer ever saw...


----------



## someguy

the last thing that deer ever saw...= dent in the car oh and one less deer too


----------



## MA-Caver

dent in the car oh and one less deer too = bambi's mother


----------



## KenpoTex

bambi's mother=usually better tasting than bambi's _father_

(sorry, couldn't resist )


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

usually better tasting than bambi's father= *Beef*, red angus meat, cholestoral and all... :wink:


----------



## Ceicei

beef = "Where's the beef?"


----------



## Eldritch Knight

"Where's the beef?" = slogan


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

slogan= *Foot, Fist and Hand Fighting---> Tae Kwon Do    .... :mst:*


----------



## Shodan

Tae Kwon Do= Lots of kicking


----------



## Ceicei

Lots of kicking = baby


----------



## MA-Caver

baby = removing sleep from personal agenda :uhyeah:


----------



## Ceicei

removing sleep from personal agenda = an overactive partner


----------



## 2fisted

an overactive partner = a good ab workiout


----------



## theletch1

Good ab work out = Laughter


----------



## someguy

laughter= good jokes


----------



## Aikikitty

good jokes = really enjoy those from time to time

Robyn  :asian:


----------



## Shodan

Really enjoy those from time to time= Quiet evening out with my Hubby


----------



## Ceicei

Quiet evening out with my Hubby = terrific date


----------



## MA-Caver

terrific date = somehow things mysteriously go right


----------



## someguy

somehow things mysteriously go right=when I get alot of papers to do all at once


----------



## Shodan

When I get alot of papers to do all at once= Finals week (thankfully, I am done with school!!)


----------



## MA-Caver

Finals week = study hard


----------



## KenpoTex

study hard=what is studying?


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

what is studying? = Cramming during finals week...  :anic:


----------



## Ceicei

Cramming during finals week = brain fatigue


----------



## theletch1

brain fatigue = answering a 4yr olds questions


----------



## Shodan

Answering a 4yr olds questions= The daily job of a pre-K teacher (what I used to do!!)


----------



## Ceicei

The daily job of a pre-K teacher = a challenge getting little kids to pay attention


----------



## MA-Caver

a challenge getting little kids to pay attention = dressing like a clown


----------



## Ceicei

dressing like a clown = no sense of style


----------



## Ceicei

no sense of style = out of control martial artists


----------



## 2fisted

out of control martial artists = lots of broken stuff


----------



## ShaolinWolf

2fisted said:
			
		

> out of control martial artists = lots of broken stuff


lots of broken stuff = lots of big booboo's


----------



## Ceicei

lots of big booboo's = crocodile tears


----------



## theletch1

Crocodile tears = drama queens


----------



## ShaolinWolf

theletch1 said:
			
		

> Crocodile tears = drama queens


Drama Queens = Wannabe's


----------



## TigerWoman

Wannabes - Third Place


----------



## Ceicei

Third Place = two steps below first


----------



## TigerWoman

Two steps below first - climb the ladder


----------



## MA-Caver

climb the ladder = don't look down


----------



## TigerWoman

Don't look down - down but not out!


----------



## Ceicei

down but not out = judoka


----------



## TigerWoman

Judoka must be Kenpo so what does that mean?


----------



## MA-Caver

mean people suck


----------



## TigerWoman

Suck a hose but don't drink too much!


----------



## Ceicei

Suck a hose but don't drink too much = trying to transfer gas from one car to another


----------



## TigerWoman

trying to transfer gas from one car to another = slurping up a rootbeer float


----------



## Ceicei

slurping up a rootbeer float =  UMMM, ahhhh, I need one of those!


----------



## TigerWoman

One off anything when you're on a diet


----------



## MA-Caver

One off anything when you're on a diet = Garfield said "Diet is DIE with a T"


----------



## TigerWoman

Garfield said "Diet is DIE with a T = Fat Cat with Death Wish


----------



## ShaolinWolf

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Garfield said "Diet is DIE with a T = Fat Cat with Death Wish


Fat Cat with a Death Wish = Rescue Rangers


----------



## Ceicei

Rescue Rangers = soldiers


----------



## jdubakki

soldiers of fortune is a show i used to watch


----------



## Ceicei

soldiers of fortune is a show I used to watch = now I watch CSI


----------



## TigerWoman

now I watch CSI = weapons, blood spray, DNA and bugs


----------



## someguy

weapons, blood spray, DNA and bugs=so many shows out there today


----------



## TigerWoman

So many shows out there today = and nothing to watch on TV


----------



## Ceicei

Nothing to watch on tv = go practice your kicks and punches


----------



## TigerWoman

Go practice your kicks and punches = too sore everywhere


----------



## Shodan

Too sore everywhere= How I felt after my black belt test!!


----------



## TigerWoman

How I felt after Black Belt Test = Not the End but the Beginning


----------



## theletch1

not the end but the begining = Death


----------



## MA-Caver

Death = Life


----------



## TigerWoman

Life = like a Box of Chocolates 'cause you never know what you're going to get


----------



## Ceicei

you never know what you're going to get = chance


----------



## TigerWoman

chance = breaking two boards jump back first

(sorry I'm a one track on this)


----------



## Ceicei

breaking two boards jump back first = A skill often seen in demos


----------



## RubyMoon

A skill often seen in demos = Pretty but Useless


----------



## TigerWoman

Pretty but useless = pretty and deadly


----------



## Ceicei

Pretty and deadly = snake


----------



## theletch1

snake = snake hand techniques


----------



## MA-Caver

techniques= knowing which one to pick


----------



## Touch Of Death

Knowing which one to pick = the problem with nostrils


----------



## TigerWoman

the problem with nostrils = if you use a mouthguard you need them


----------



## Ceicei

if you use a mouthguard = protecting your teeth from becoming hillbilly bob


----------



## Seig

protecting your teeth from becoming hillbilly bob = Deliverance


----------



## OUMoose

Deliverance = Squeelin like a pig, boy

Sidenote:  *shudder*


----------



## Ceicei

Squeelin like a pig, boy = line said in a movie


----------



## MA-Caver

line said in a movie = can't ya see that I'm an OGRE


----------



## RubyMoon

can't ya see that I'm an OGRE = top ten things you don't want to hear on a first date


----------



## OUMoose

Top ten things you don't want to hear on a first date = Late night with David Letterman


----------



## Ceicei

Late night with David Letterman = Jay Leno's Tonight Show


----------



## Shodan

Jay Leno's Tonight Show= Johnny Carson


----------



## Touch Of Death

Johnny Carson = Here's Johnny


----------



## theletch1

Here's Johnny = The Shining


----------



## TigerWoman

The Shining = Red rum....red rum....red rum


----------



## Touch Of Death

Redrum = Murder


----------



## TigerWoman

Murder = The Murder Club  book I just read.


----------



## Ceicei

book I just read = my training notebook to prepare for my belt exam last night


----------



## Cryozombie

last night = hangover


----------



## Ceicei

hangover = drinking too much


----------



## 7starmantis

much practise makes one tired


7sm


----------



## Ceicei

much practise makes one tired = a good night's sleep


----------



## MA-Caver

a good night's sleep = not always possible


----------



## Shodan

Not always possible= Getting everything done for the day


----------



## Touch Of Death

Shodan said:
			
		

> Not always possible= Getting everything done for the day


getting everything done for the day = Don't put off till tomorrow, what you can put off till the day after tomorrow.


----------



## Ceicei

Don't put off till tomorrow, what you can put off till the day after tomorrow = motto of a procrastinator


----------



## MA-Caver

motto of a procrastinator = I'll think about that later


----------



## Ceicei

I'll think about that later = pain


----------



## TigerWoman

pain = hamstring injury-no class today!


----------



## Ceicei

hamstring injury-no class today! = :wah:


----------



## TigerWoman

:wah: = Double :waah:  no class 'til Wednesday!


----------



## Ceicei

Double :waah:  no class 'til Wednesday! = Holidays make you wait before you can go to the dojo again....


----------



## TigerWoman

Holidays make you wait before you can go to the dojo again = Instructor says it makes the heart grow fonder


----------



## Ceicei

it makes the heart grow fonder = absence for quite a while


----------



## ShaolinWolf

Ceicei said:
			
		

> it makes the heart grow fonder = absence for quite a while


absence for quite a while = Presumed dead, but not 100% sure...


----------



## Ceicei

Presumed dead, but not 100% sure... = ambulance ride


----------



## Ceicei

(Sorry, double post)


----------



## theletch1

Ambulance ride = lawyer dodging


----------



## TigerWoman

lawyer dodging = how the term "suehappy" came about


----------



## theletch1

how the term suehappy came about = death of common sense


----------



## Touch Of Death

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> lawyer dodging = how the term "suehappy" came about


How the term "suehappy" came about = "Hello my name is Sue, how do you do?"
OOPS I was late, Carry on. :asian:


----------



## TigerWoman

= My name IS Sue, and I do fine except for a somewhat pulled hamstring.


----------



## Ceicei

death of common sense = uncivility


----------



## TigerWoman

uncivility = t-e-e-n-a-g-e boys


----------



## MA-Caver

t-e-e-n-a-g-e boys = getting in trouble with t-e-e-n-a-g-e girls


----------



## someguy

getting in trouble with t-e-e-n-a-g-e girls= parents better not find out or else


----------



## Ceicei

parents better not find out or else = there would be big time trouble to pay


----------



## Touch Of Death

Ceicei said:
			
		

> parents better not find out or else = there would be big time trouble to pay


There would be big time trouble to pay = When the cat is away the mice will play.


----------



## TigerWoman

When the cats away the mice will play = music goes up real loud


----------



## Touch Of Death

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> When the cats away the mice will play = music goes up real loud


Music goes up real loud = when William Hung is on stage.


----------



## TigerWoman

On Stage = All the world is but a stage and men and women merely players


----------



## Ceicei

men and women merely players = judokas are often called players


----------



## TigerWoman

judokas are often called players = are karatekas players too?


----------



## Ceicei

are karatekas players too? = Ah, yes!  We are!


----------



## OUMoose

Ceicei said:
			
		

> are karatekas players too? = Ah, yes!  We are!



Ah, yes! We are! = Are you sure?


----------



## TigerWoman

Are you sure = than what are we?


----------



## OUMoose

TigerWoman said:
			
		

> Are you sure = than what are we?


Than what are we? = My god.. it's full of stars...


----------



## TigerWoman

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Than what are we? = My god.. it's full of stars...



My ...it's full of stars = heaven


----------



## OUMoose

Heaven = song by Bryan Adams


----------



## TigerWoman

Bryan Adams = Summer of '69 - just got a CD


----------



## Ceicei

Just got a CD = I'd rather have a DVD


----------



## TigerWoman

I'd rather watch a DVD = Pay for View Movies


----------



## Ceicei

Pay for View Movies = big screen movie theatres are more fun than PPV on TV


----------



## MA-Caver

big screen movie theatres are more fun than PPV on TV = TV is something I learned to do without


----------



## Ceicei

TV is something I learned to do without = at least with a computer, I can control what I see


----------



## KenpoTess

at least with a computer, I can control what I see=Turn off the puter and go outside and frolick.


----------



## MA-Caver

Turn off the puter and go outside and frolick = frolick-ing in the fields amongst the flowers  artyon:


----------



## TigerWoman

frolick-ing in the fields amongst the flowers = leaping through the knee-high grass with dandelions :uhyeah:


----------



## Ceicei

leaping through the knee-high grass with dandelions :uhyeah: = in dire need of mowing


----------



## MA-Caver

in dire need of mowing = time for the kids to earn their keep :uhyeah:


----------



## TigerWoman

time for the kids to earn their keep = school's out for the summer


----------



## Ceicei

school's out for the summer = get creative keeping bored kids occupied with something


----------



## TigerWoman

get creative keeping bored kids occupied with something = 
 music festival pleases Dad but not son's type of music :-(


----------



## Ceicei

music festival pleases Dad but not son's type of music = rock concerts please many kids


----------



## Gary5000

rock concerts please many kids = many kids begging to leave


----------



## ShaolinWolf

Gary5000 said:
			
		

> rock concerts please many kids = many kids begging to leave


many kids begging to leave = sea of growling stomachs


----------



## Ceicei

sea of growling stomachs = trip to McDonald's to eat


----------



## theletch1

trip to McDonalds to eat = not a healthy meal


----------



## MA-Caver

not a healthy meal = fried pork rinds


----------



## OUMoose

Fried Pork Rinds = Deep fried pig skin... mmm... tasty...


----------



## ShaolinWolf

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Fried Pork Rinds = Deep fried pig skin... mmm... tasty...


Deep fried pig skin...mmm...tasty = What you don't want to do to a football!


----------



## TigerWoman

What you don't want to do to a football! = Kick it the wrong way


----------



## theletch1

kick it the wrong way = bad groin shot


----------



## Ceicei

theletch1 said:
			
		

> kick it the wrong way = bad groin shot



bad groin shot = major ouch


----------



## TigerWoman

major ouch = your master instructor


----------



## mj-hi-yah

your master instructor = Yoda


----------



## TigerWoman

Yoda = Wise my master not :uhohh:


----------



## Flatlander

wise my master not = lonewolf  artyon::deadhorse


----------



## TigerWoman

lonewolf = wolf in sheep's clothing


----------



## Ceicei

wolf in sheep's clothing = hypocrite


----------



## TigerWoman

hypocrite = do as I say, not as I do


----------



## Aikikitty

do as I say, not as I do = what a parent might say


----------



## shesulsa

what a parent might say = abstinence


----------



## OUMoose

Abstinence = boring saturday night out with the girlfriend...


----------



## TigerWoman

boring saturday night out with the girlfriend = one track


----------



## shesulsa

one track = boring Saturday night out with the Boyfriend


----------



## Ceicei

OUMoose said:
			
		

> boring saturday night out with the girlfriend





			
				shesulsa said:
			
		

> boring Saturday night out with the Boyfriend


boring Saturday night out with the Boyfriend = get a different boy/girlfriend!


----------



## Flatlander

get a different boy/girlfriend = butterflies


----------



## MA-Caver

butterflies = so much beauty in such fragility


----------



## TigerWoman

so much beauty in such fragility = precipitation pounded petunias!


----------



## shesulsa

precipitation pounded petunias = boy I could use some sun!


----------



## Ceicei

boy I could use some sun! = Me too!  It's raining today.


----------



## MA-Caver

Me too! It's raining today. = Today is the first day of the rest of your life


----------



## Aikikitty

Today is the first day of the rest of your life = and how long will that be? :idunno: 

Robyn


----------



## Ceicei

and how long will that be? :idunno: = It will be for as long you value it....


----------



## TigerWoman

As long as you value it = Keep mowing that yard!


----------



## shesulsa

Keep mowing that yard <because> the grass is always greener on the other side.


----------



## theletch1

the grass is always greener on the other side = optical illusions


----------



## OUMoose

Optical Illusion = How am I still going upstairs???


----------



## shesulsa

How am I still going upstairs = Will I ever reach the roof?


----------



## TigerWoman

Will I ever reach the roof? = Gotta clean the gutters from the leaves


----------



## MisterMike

Gotta clean the gutters from the leaves = Don't fall down.


----------



## theletch1

don't fall down = proper foot work


----------



## Ceicei

proper foot work = good kata


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

good kata=good poomse   :asian:


----------



## Ceicei

good poomse = essential for TKD kata


----------



## TigerWoman

essential for TKD poomse = high held kicks


----------



## shesulsa

high kicks = strong and flexible hips


----------



## Ceicei

strong and flexible hips = good at doing splits


----------



## Goldendragon7

Good at doing splits = those that work at Dairy Queen!


----------



## MA-Caver

those that work at Dairy Queen! = are in need of a better job


----------



## Goldendragon7

_I_n need of a better job = Those that make less than 100K a year.


----------



## TigerWoman

Those that make less than 100K a year = Headhunters not interested in


----------



## Ceicei

Headhunters not interested in = puny humans.  Need ones with more meat to feed the cannibals.


----------



## shesulsa

Puny humans = three of them are the end of my sanity.


----------



## TigerWoman

end of my sanity = dealing with my know-everything daughter


----------



## Goldendragon7

Dealing with my know-everything daughter = is like dealing with the Devil.


----------



## MA-Caver

is like dealing with the Devil = devil may care attitude


----------



## ShaolinWolf

MACaver said:
			
		

> is like dealing with the Devil = devil may care attitude


devil may care attitude = one of the things that made Nightcrawler, the X-man(1976), uncanny


----------



## shesulsa

one of the things that made Nightcrawler, the X-man(1976), uncanny = His status as a mutant.


----------



## ShaolinWolf

shesulsa said:
			
		

> one of the things that made Nightcrawler, the X-man(1976), uncanny = His status as a mutant.


His status as a mutant = Something Spider-man is does not have


----------



## Goldendragon7

Something Spider-man is does not have = A girlfriend


----------



## Ceicei

a girlfriend = a very good buddy


----------



## MA-Caver

a very good buddy = a *real* one is sometimes hard to find


----------



## Goldendragon7

A *real* one is sometimes hard to find = Soulmate


----------



## Ceicei

Soulmate = spouse


----------



## TigerWoman

Spouse = other half of us


----------



## Touch Of Death

Other half of us = The Dark Side


----------



## MA-Caver

The Dark Side = no Luke, *I * am your father


----------



## Goldendragon7

*I * am your father = Ha... no you are not.... I'm adopted!


----------



## shesulsa

I'm adopted - no wonder.


----------



## Goldendragon7

No Wonder = Now you know why Yoda is so short.


----------



## TigerWoman

Now you know why Yoda is so short = 'Cause he didn't drink his milk


----------



## OUMoose

'Cause he didn't drink his milk = No cookies to go with the milk.


----------



## MA-Caver

No cookies to go with the milk = a sad cookie monster


----------



## marshallbd

A Sad Cookie Monster= Sesame Street got Cancelled?


----------



## shesulsa

Sesame Street got cancelled = now I have to actually play with my 5-year-old.


----------



## OUMoose

now I have to actually play with my 5-year-old. = Who is teaching who?


----------



## Goldendragon7

Who is teaching who?  Horton hears a who!


----------



## mj-hi-yah

Horton hears a who! = a crazy elephant at the zoo!


----------



## Ceicei

a crazy elephant at the zoo! = who let loose the mouse????


----------



## shesulsa

who let loose the mouse???? = The cat's getting lazy too.


----------



## TigerWoman

the cats getting lazy too =  teenage son sleeping all day


----------



## MA-Caver

teenage son sleeping all day = might be a vampire -vampfeed-


----------



## ShaolinWolf

MACaver said:
			
		

> teenage son sleeping all day = might be a vampire -vampfeed-


might be a vampire = ah, but only on Saturdays!


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

ah, but only on Saturdays!=College football


----------



## shesulsa

College football = won't see my husband for a while.


----------



## makaman

won't see my husband for a while = he's a happy man


----------



## Aikikitty

he's a happy man = because he married a wonderful woman who does martial arts too! 

Robyn   :asian:


----------



## MA-Caver

because he married a wonderful woman who does martial arts too! = sounds like a friend of mine named Clay


----------



## Ceicei

sounds like a friend of mine named Clay = I married the lucky guy!  :uhyeah:


----------



## TigerWoman

I married the lucky guy = Who's he in that picture?


----------



## Goldendragon7

Who's he in that picture?  The man that stole her heart.


----------



## MA-Caver

The man that stole her heart. = and the father of her four beautiful children


----------



## Goldendragon7

The father of her four beautiful children = Reasons for working the rest of their lives.


----------



## Flatlander

Reasons for working the rest of their lives = difficult to discern when waking.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Difficult to discern when waking = Just what the new day will bring.


----------



## TigerWoman

Just what the new day will bring = Hope, that I will do my final break.


----------



## Aikikitty

Hope, that I will do my final break = We ALL hope that you will do your final break!  

I hope to be among one of the firsts to congradulate you when you do!  
artyon: 

Robyn   :asian:


----------



## Goldendragon7

ALL hope that you will do your final break! then go to McDonalds..... "you deserve a break today at Mc..............."


----------



## TigerWoman

McDonald's not my first choice besides I promised all cheesecake! artyon:


----------



## Goldendragon7

I promised all cheesecake!   Cheese in Cake..... ick.... make mine German Chocolate!


----------



## Ceicei

make mine German Chocolate! = I'd rather have brownies!


----------



## Goldendragon7

I'd rather have brownies! = Not me..... then I get stuck with all those cookies they sell.


----------



## Ceicei

then I get stuck with all those cookies they sell = too many girl scouts visiting at his doorstep


----------



## TigerWoman

too many girl scouts visiting at his doorstep = a gang up on poor defenseless... :uhyeah:


----------



## Goldendragon7

A gang up on poor defenseless... :uhyeah: ... ME!!!!!!


----------



## TigerWoman

ME!!!! = ME TOO!!!! I'm a former girl scout gang leader of 25!


----------



## shesulsa

ME TOO!!!! I'm a former girl scout gang leader of 25! = I'm a current GS gang leader of 8 (and boy can they kick butt!)


----------



## TigerWoman

Boy can they kick butt =  my boy kicked mine (in play as he was learning)

Had to leave my troop in CA. when I moved.   I still got the picture of them posing at the Reagan Library plus a slew of mementos. But they made it all the way with my co-leader through high school. Proud of them.


----------



## Ceicei

my boy kicked mine = and I'll kick his too!


----------



## TigerWoman

I'll kick his too =  Some paybacks are sweet


----------



## Seig

Some paybacks are sweet= revenge usually is


----------



## MA-Caver

revenge usually is = a dish best served cold


----------



## Aikikitty

a dish best served cold = Ice Cream!!!

Robyn   :asian:


----------



## TigerWoman

Ice Cream= My downfall to weight gain


----------



## Elizium

Weight gain = liposuction


----------



## TigerWoman

Liposuction = Cellulite gone the hard way-ouch- or is that the easy way?


----------



## Goldendragon7

The easy way = not the least expensive way.


----------



## Elizium

The not least expensive way = Gettin a divorce.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Gettin a divorce = No ........ thank goodness!


----------



## Elizium

Thank goodness = not getting called onto the mat for a whoop *** session.


----------



## TigerWoman

not getting called onto the mat for a whoop *** session.=
 saved by my guardian angel AGAIN


----------



## Goldendragon7

Saved by my guardian angel AGAIN = means never driving faster than your guardian Angel can fly!


----------



## TigerWoman

never driving faster than your guardian Angel can fly! =
 oh, oh, maybe its safer riding a horse


----------



## Goldendragon7

oh, oh, maybe its safer riding a horse = only if you like horsing around.


----------



## TigerWoman

if you like horsing around = another favorite hobby


----------



## Goldendragon7

Another favorite hobby = Girl Watching.


----------



## TigerWoman

Girl watching = Typical guy


----------



## Goldendragon7

Typical guy = Nice, lovable, handsome.


----------



## MA-Caver

Nice, lovable, handsome = hey! that's me!


----------



## TigerWoman

Hey thats me! =  Mirrors do work


----------



## Elizium

Mirrors do work = only if your David Blaine


----------



## TigerWoman

only if your David Blaine = will "magic" happen


----------



## Elizium

will "magic" happen = Only if you have the right person.


----------



## TigerWoman

Only if you have the right person = be a teacher of martial arts


----------



## Elizium

be a teacher of martial arts = Teach you not to be scared


----------



## TigerWoman

Teach you not to be scared = White Belt Basics


----------



## Goldendragon7

White Belt Basics =  Keys to a great start.


----------



## Elizium

Keys to a great start = not having your wallet and car stolen.


----------



## shesulsa

Not having your wallet and car stolen = a good night at a concert.


----------



## Baytor

a good night at a concert = can't hear the next day.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Can't hear the next day = After shootin' irons with Seig!


----------



## TigerWoman

After shootin irons with Seig = throwing horseshoes at poles


----------



## Goldendragon7

Throwing horseshoes at poles = A new type of warefare in Poland


----------



## shesulsa

A new type of welfare in Poland = Condoms served with the beer.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Condoms served with the beer = Beer is great for cheer but condoms and Beer are  not necessarily a good combination.


----------



## Elizium

Beer is great for cheer but condoms and Beer are not necessarily a good combination = that is what my father said


----------



## Goldendragon7

That is what my father said = Listen to your mother!


----------



## shesulsa

Listen to your mother = Put condoms in your pocket when you plan to go drink beer.


----------



## Ceicei

Put condoms in your pocket when you plan to go drink beer = one night stand


----------



## Elizium

one night stand = sore feet in the morning


----------



## TigerWoman

sore feet in the morning = one too many breaks


----------



## Goldendragon7

One too many breaks = result in a broken hand


----------



## TigerWoman

result in a broken hand = pecking on the keyboard


----------



## Ceicei

pecking on the keyboard = one fingered typing


----------



## TigerWoman

one fingered typing=slow progress in posting


----------



## Ceicei

slow progress in posting = gotta learn to speed up!


----------



## TigerWoman

gotta learn to speed up! = there, done!


----------



## Ceicei

there, done! = Yay, attaboy!!


----------



## TigerWoman

Yay, attaboy!! = Not so fast do most boys type


----------



## Elizium

Not so fast do most boys type = Says Yoda in his infinate speaking wisdom


----------



## Goldendragon7

Says Yoda in his infinate speaking wisdom = Do or do not there is no try!


----------



## TigerWoman

Do or do not there is no try! = Have to make that my motto!


----------



## Aikikitty

Have to make that my motto! = Hakuna Matata

Robyn


----------



## TigerWoman

Hakuna Matata = equivalent TIGER motto?


----------



## Goldendragon7

Equivalent TIGER motto = Don't call me Santa just because I have sandy claws.


----------



## Elizium

Don't call me Santa just because I have sandy claws = Get lost kids, St. Nick is on holiday.


----------



## TigerWoman

Get lost kids, St. Nick is on holiday.= You wouldn't know, its cold here.


----------



## Elizium

You wouldn't know, its cold here = Last time the wife books a holiday to the Antartic.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Last time the wife books a holiday to the Antartic = Rest her soul.


----------



## Elizium

Rest her soul = better return the shovel.


----------



## Goldendragon7

Better return the shovel = No need..... burial at sea


----------



## Elizium

No need..... burial at sea = pass me the vomit bag will you.... damn it's empty :ultracool


----------



## Ceicei

pass me the vomit bag will you.... damn it's empty  = if you rock the boat, it won't be empty for long!


----------



## TigerWoman

if you rock the boat, it won't be empty for long! = sinking feeling


----------



## Elizium

sinking feeling = said the captian of the Titanic.


----------



## TigerWoman

said the captian of the Titanic. =  not enough life boats


----------



## Ceicei

Not enough life boats = didn't plan ahead


----------



## Elizium

didn't plan ahead = bad day at the office presentation


----------



## TigerWoman

bad day at the office presentation = not much went right


----------



## Ceicei

not much went right = much went left


----------



## Elizium

much went left = Ahhh the mindset of Lemmings


----------



## Elizium

best start the thread rolling, shame to stop it.


Ahhh the mindset of Lemmings = damn forgot my parachute


----------



## MA-Caver

damn forgot my parachute = splat


----------



## Elizium

splat = Tomato fight


----------



## Baytor

Tomato fight = Attack of the Killer Tomatos!


----------



## Ceicei

Attack of the Killer Tomatos! = B  grade movie


----------



## Elizium

B grade movie = cheesy movies on late night TV.


----------



## Ceicei

cheesy movies on late night TV = what adults see after kids are in bed


----------



## MA-Caver

bed time, a power struggle with some kids


----------



## shesulsa

a power struggle with some kids = keeping them occupied & out of trouble.


----------



## Elizium

keeping them occupied & out of trouble = kids classes in the dojo


----------



## Ceicei

kids classes in the dojo = future black belts


----------



## Aikikitty

future black belts = Me?  One of them? Well, miracles do happen!


----------



## Elizium

Me? One of them? Well, miracles do happen! = Only if we let you


----------



## Zepp

Only if we let you = overprotective neurotic mother


----------



## Elizium

overprotective neurotic mother = Part plot line of Pink FLoyds "The Wall"


----------



## Elizium

To bump this forward:


Part plot line of Pink FLoyds "The Wall" = The wall hurts only when you hit it.


----------



## Ceicei

The wall hurts only when you hit it = initiation kick after a promotion test


----------



## MA-Caver

Test yourself everyday for you know not when the real thing comes


----------



## Ceicei

Test yourself everyday for you know not when the real thing comes = ready to fight


----------



## Elizium

ready to fight = First off, let me consult the Hong Kong book of Kung Fu (Hong Kong Phooey)


----------



## MA-Caver

First off, let me consult the Hong Kong book of Kung Fu (Hong Kong Phooey) = Spot was the better character and fighter


----------



## Ceicei

Spot was the better character and fighter = martial arts ego trip


----------



## Elizium

martial arts ego trip = Pretending to be a soke if a ninja school


----------



## TigerWoman

Pretending to be a soke in a ninja school = pretending to be a master in a tkd school


----------



## Ceicei

pretending to be a master in a tkd school = needs a reality check


----------



## MA-Caver

needs a reality check = Kerry on winning the Presidency


----------



## shesulsa

Kerry on winning the Presidency = probably won't happen now he's picked Edwards


----------



## Ceicei

probably won't happen now he's picked Edwards = Edward Scissorhands?


----------



## MA-Caver

Edward Scissorhands? = A gothic pinnochio story


----------



## Elizium

A gothic pinnochio story = Something to scare kids with.


----------



## Shodan

Something to scare kids with= Tales of the boogie man


----------



## TigerWoman

Tales of the boogie man = Once I heard he lived in the furnace vent :jedi1:


----------



## midnightninja

LOL only when the air conditioner was on


----------



## TigerWoman

only when the air conditioner was on = was the workout more bearable


----------



## Elizium

was the workout more bearable = Dunno, ask the heard of elephants that have walked over me :uhyeah:


----------



## Zepp

Dunno, ask the herd of elephants that have walked over me = Were they marching military-style and whistling a jaunty tune?


----------



## TigerWoman

Were they marching military-style and whistling a jaunty tune =
The ants come marching home again-- hurrah hurrah!


----------



## Ceicei

The ants come marching home again-- hurrah hurrah! = dysfunctional hearing


----------



## TigerWoman

dysfunctional hearing = only hearing the voice in your head


----------



## Ceicei

only hearing the voice in your head = are you sure that wasn't you?


----------



## MA-Caver

are you sure that wasn't you? = if it wasn't then WE are not alone...


----------



## TigerWoman

are you sure that wasn't you = mistakes do happen (see below)


----------



## Zepp

mistakes do happen = excuse for invading Iraq


----------



## Ceicei

excuse for invading Iraq = wag the dog


----------



## Elizium

wag the dog = and my cat is called Haggis muncher


----------



## TigerWoman

cat called Haggis muncher = mouthful for the neighbors to hear


----------



## TKD USA

mouthful for the neighbors to hear = I killed your cat


----------



## Elizium

I killed your cat = I wonder where the Asprins went


----------



## TKD USA

I wonder where the asprins went = Please stop talking


----------



## Ceicei

please stop talking = if only the voices in the head would listen


----------



## TKD USA

if only the voices in the head would listen = I should stop smoking weed


----------



## MA-Caver

I should stop smoking weed = in total agreement


----------



## TigerWoman

in total agreement = jumping and breaking is not kind to ones body


----------



## Elizium

jumping and breaking is not kind to ones body = but it is better if you do it to someone else


----------



## TigerWoman

but it is better if you do it to someone else = choke, stomp, elbow, fist to groin


----------



## kenpo tiger

choke, stomp, elbow, fist to groin=overskill, not overkill


----------



## TigerWoman

overskill, not overkill = choke was a hold


----------



## Elizium

choke was a hold = honestly occifer *hic*


----------



## Elizium

honestly occifer *hic* = best said on a Friday night


----------



## Ceicei

best said on a friday night = this is the best date I've been on!


----------



## Elizium

this is the best date I've been on! = then I found out it was a trans op person :idunno:


----------



## MA-Caver

then I found out it was a trans op person  :idunno: = Monty Pyton's battle cry: "RUN-AWAY!"


----------



## Elizium

Monty Pyton's battle cry: "RUN-AWAY!" = beter chance of getting home.


----------



## Ceicei

better chance of getting home = wearing a seatbelt while driving


----------



## Scout_379

wearing a seatbelt while driving - safe racing


----------



## MA-Caver

safe racing = is there such a thing?


----------



## Scout_379

is there such a thing? = hell no!


----------



## TigerWoman

hell no = heaven yes


----------



## Elizium

heaven yes = only if you drive faster than angels


----------



## Ceicei

only if you drive faster than angels = attack of the "Hell's Angels"


----------



## TigerWoman

attack of the hells angels =  rear view mirror horror


----------



## Rob Broad

rear view mirror horror = police car


----------



## Ceicei

police car = uh-oh!


----------



## Rob Broad

uh-oh! = getting caught in the back seat of the car


----------



## TigerWoman

getting caught in the back seat of the car = it was fun while it lasted


----------



## Ceicei

getting caught in the back seat of the car = with the teenage child of the Police Lieutenant


----------



## Elizium

with the teenage child of the Police Lieutenant = I will need to go to hospital to get your mightstick back occifer *walks away limping* :uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa

I will need to go to hospital to get your mightstick back occifer *walks away limping* =  I really need to remember my viscocity needs.


----------



## TigerWoman

I really need to remember my viscocity needs = Think water, water, water, besides you're in training!!!!


----------



## Scout_379

Think water, water, water, besides you're in training!!!! = mmm...gatorade


----------



## TigerWoman

mmm...gatorade = a sinking boat


----------



## Flatlander

a sinking boat = Titanic


----------



## shesulsa

Titanic = a VERY long movie


----------



## Elizium

a VERY long movie = Oscar nominations for anything


----------



## Scout_379

Oscar nominations for anything  =  yeah LOTR, Smeagol rules!


----------



## Zepp

yeah LOTR, Smeagol rules! = Gollum hates Baggins's forever!


----------



## TigerWoman

Gollum hates Baggins's forever! = Yes,  f - o - r - e - v - e - r  as he fell into the drink


----------



## Elizium

Yes, f - o - r - e - v - e - r as he fell into the drink = It was such a long way down, he even wrote a book while falling


----------



## gyaku-zuki queen

It was such a long way down, he even wrote a book while falling = alice falling down the rabbit hole


----------



## mj-hi-yah

alice falling down the rabbit hole = falling into the MT hole


----------



## Flatlander

falling into the MT hole  = Zen, the beginning returns to the end.


----------



## shesulsa

Zen, the beginning returns to the end = the circle of life


----------



## Shodan

The circle of life= Elton John


----------



## shesulsa

Elton John = one talented piano player


----------



## Elizium

one talented piano player = and the rest made false teeth


----------



## Zepp

and the rest made false teeth = "This episode brought to you by Tompson's Teeth.  The only teeth strong enough to eat other teeth."


----------



## TigerWoman

The only teeth strong enough to eat other teeth." = TIGER TEETH GRRRR


----------



## Ceicei

TIGER TEETH GRRRR = Roy's tiger


----------



## TigerWoman

Roy's tiger = Nature vs Man


----------



## Chronuss

nature vs man = every episode of The Croc Hunter...


----------



## TigerWoman

every episode of The Croc Hunter = stars a croc by crikey!


----------



## Scout_379

stars a croc by crikey! = ya wanna eat my kid?? *dangles baby*


----------



## Elizium

ya wanna eat my kid?? *dangles baby* = Do we get fries with that?


----------



## TigerWoman

Do we get fries with that  =  South Beach diet says not a chance


----------



## Shodan

South Beach diet says not a chance= But today is my cheat day, so what the hey!!  Did someone say ice cream?!!


----------



## TigerWoman

Did someone say icecream = low carb ice cream is not bad either!


----------



## Zepp

low carb ice cream is not bad either = but never as good as the fattening stuff


----------



## shesulsa

never as good as eating the fattening stuff = like eating a tofu dog


----------



## Elizium

like eating a tofu dog = true, but fries cooking fat has taste :uhyeah:


----------



## TigerWoman

fries cooking fat has taste = deja vu


----------



## Scout_379

deja vu = black cats, glitch in the matrix:2pistols: (seen too many movies)


----------



## Elizium

black cats, glitch in the matrix = The only good point in the film


----------



## Zepp

The only good point in the film = When the Titanic hit the iceberg


----------



## TigerWoman

When the titanic hit the iceberg = same as 110lb woman kicking a 200 lb. man in the chest


----------



## gyaku-zuki queen

110lb woman kicking a 200 lb. man in the chest = pillsberry doughboy getting poked with a toothpick


----------



## TigerWoman

pillsbury doughboy getting poked with a toothpick = want s'more?


----------



## gyaku-zuki queen

want s'more = eatin smores when you're camping


----------



## Elizium

eatin smores when you're camping = and being sick afterwards


----------



## TigerWoman

being sick afterward = eating just before going to class


----------



## Lisa

eating before going to class = the last thing I ever want to do


----------



## Ceicei

the last thing I ever want to do = untimely death


----------



## Scout_379

untimely death = why are so many afraid of death?


----------



## TigerWoman

why are so many afraid of death? = they think that is the end of life


----------



## Lisa

they think that it is the end of life = foolish? perhaps it is only the beginning


----------



## Fight with attitude

foolish? perhaps it is only the beginning = The beginning of what?


----------



## TigerWoman

the beginning of what? = life ever lasting


----------



## Zepp

life ever lasting = you mean like Duncan McLeod of the Clan McLeod?


----------



## TigerWoman

you mean like Duncan McLeod of the Clan McLeod? = Ah, the Highlander!


----------



## gyaku-zuki queen

Ah, the Highlander! = scottish people (dont know if thats right, but its what i think of lol)


----------



## Lisa

scottish people = men without undies :wink2:


----------



## shesulsa

men without undies = my kind of fellas


----------



## Elizium

my kind of fellas = Eww, wobbly bits


----------



## Fight with attitude

Eww, wobbly bits = not something I want to think of


----------



## Zepp

not something I want to think of = damn, now you made me think of it


----------



## Elizium

damn, now you made me think of it = Ashida kim's astral spies strike again


----------



## Ceicei

Ashida kim's astral spies strike again = more fodder for outrageous claims


----------



## TigerWoman

more fodder for outrageous claims = as the election gets closer


----------



## Elizium

as the election gets closer = and my stomach gets larger


----------



## Zepp

and my stomach gets larger = time to sue McDonald's


----------



## Elizium

time to sue McDonald's = well burger me and call me Sally.


----------



## shesulsa

Well burger me and call me Sally = Hi Sally.


----------



## Elizium

Hi Sally = Hewoooo


----------



## TigerWoman

Hewooo  = a very bad sounding kiup


----------



## Ceicei

a very bad sounding kiup = nasal congestion


----------



## MA-Caver

nasal congestion = another bane of my existence every morning


----------



## Ceicei

another bane of my existence every morning = for some, it's getting up to go to work


----------



## TigerWoman

for some its getting up to go to work = for others, is getting all you need to do, done in one day


----------



## Elizium

for others, is getting all you need to do, done in one day = dropping dead at 40


----------



## TigerWoman

dropping dead at 40 = headstone reads "didn't prioritize"


----------



## shesulsa

headstone reads "didn't prioritize" = me if I don't get off MT and go train!


----------



## TigerWoman

me if I don't get off MT and go train! = already "ran'" my energy out today :uhyeah:


----------



## Ceicei

already "ran'" my energy out today :uhyeah: = gotta recharge


----------



## Zepp

gotta recharge = ice cream break!


----------



## TigerWoman

ice cream break = been there done that  quota for the day!


----------



## Elizium

been there done that  quota for the day! = chair, beer, twinkies and a TV, and I have the remote god dammit.


----------



## Lisa

chair, beer, twinkies and a TV, and I have the remote god dammit = every man's heaven


----------



## Ceicei

every man's heaven = the best of everything at his whim


----------



## Elizium

the best of everything at his whim = unless he strays then he loses everything


----------



## Ceicei

he strays then he loses everything = a HUGE mistake with a HUGE price


----------



## Elizium

a HUGE mistake with a HUGE price = and repentance only comes under the eyes of the Gods.


----------



## Zepp

and repentance only comes under the eyes of the *Gods* = polytheism


----------



## Fight with attitude

polytheism = Native Americans


----------



## Scout_379

Native Americans - Dances with Wolves 


didn't I say I watch too many movies?


----------



## Elizium

Dances with Wolves = Another 3 hours of wasted TV time


----------



## KatGurl[v2]

Elizium said:
			
		

> Dances with Wolves = Another 3 hours of wasted TV time


Another 3 hours of wasted TV time = The Lord of the Rings

Sorry, peoples, but, I'm not a big fan...


----------



## Elizium

The Lord of the Rings

Sorry, peoples, but, I'm not a big fan... = But I am a large person


----------



## Ceicei

But I am a large person = I am not


----------



## Lisa

I am not = nor will I ever be...


----------



## Elizium

nor will I ever be... = only if you get a sudden passion for lard.


----------



## TigerWoman

only if you get a sudden passion for lard = time to get worried about more than the waistline


----------



## shesulsa

time to get worried about more than the waistline = I can feel my arteries hardening just reading this.


----------



## Ceicei

I can feel my arteries hardening just reading this = coronary arrest


----------



## kenpo tiger

coronary arrest=no kenpo today!


----------



## TigerWoman

no kenpo today = no kenpoists in town


----------



## Elizium

no kenpoists in town = takeover, cried the ninjas in a hused tone. Shh, said the other, unseen.  Who said that, said the third ETC ETC ETC


----------



## shesulsa

takeover, cried the ninjas in a hused tone. Shh, said the other, unseen. Who said that, said the third ETC ETC ETC = verbose ninjas


----------



## Elizium

verbose ninjas = dead ones if they don't shut up ninjers :mp5:


----------



## TigerWoman

dead ones if they don't shut up ninjers  = then they would be quiet as a ninjer


----------



## Ceicei

then they would be quiet as a ninjer = bad ninja movie


----------



## Elizium

bad ninja movie = Bloodsport, the life of Frank Dux


----------



## MA-Caver

Bloodsport, the life of Frank Dux = mindlessly entertaining but questionable on facts


----------



## Elizium

mindlessly entertaining but questionable on facts = just like bloodsport


----------



## Lisa

just like bloodsport = lets change the subject


----------



## Elizium

lets change the subject = "...And in a poof of magic smoke he was changed into..... a pez dispenser".


----------



## Ceicei

a pez dispenser = some are valuable collectibles


----------



## Zepp

some are valuable collectibles = I wonder how much Spiderman goes for


----------



## Elizium

I wonder how much Spiderman goes for = $30 for a Barmitzvah appearance


----------



## Melissa426

$30 for a barmitzvah appearance = I can get Ursula the one-legged tap dancer for that


----------



## Elizium

I can get Ursula the one-legged tap dancer for that = that is chap at half the price.


----------



## MA-Caver

that is cheap at half the price = not really, considering the before sale mark-up


----------



## Elizium

not really, considering the before sale mark-up = Is it soiled goods or just badly made?


----------



## Ceicei

Is it soiled goods or just badly made? = frequently found at yard sales or flea markets


----------



## Lisa

frequently found at yard sales or flea markets = The thigh master and ab-buster


----------



## Elizium

The thigh master and ab-buster = So good for the 5 minute wonder generation and then... what was the question again?


----------



## MA-Caver

So good for the 5 minute wonder generation and then... what was the question again? = Gads, you would have us try to remember that wouldn't you?


----------



## Elizium

Gads, you would have us try to remember that wouldn't you? = Remember what?


----------



## Ceicei

Remember what? = Short term memory


----------



## Elizium

Short term memory = what's that then?


----------



## Ceicei

what's that then? = absent minded response from hubby behind a newspaper


----------



## TigerWoman

absent minded response from hubby behind a newspaper = sure, we can go to that...


----------



## Elizium

sure, we can go to that... = Omly if you carry all of the equipment


----------



## Ceicei

Only if you carry all of the equipment = need a U-haul


----------



## MA-Caver

need a U-haul = that would be too much as I move from one apartment building to another


----------



## Elizium

that would be too much as I move from one apartment building to another = I love blatent extravagence.


----------



## Ceicei

I love blatent extravagence = a single person living in a huge mansion


----------



## Zepp

a single person living in a huge mansion = like the guy who gets offed in Clue


----------



## Aikikitty

like the guy who gets offed in Clue = Mr. Body 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Robyn  :asian:


----------



## Elizium

Mr. Body = Mrs Knee up mother Brown.


----------



## Melissa426

Mrs Knee up mother Brown = explain this to me


----------



## Ceicei

explain this to me = perpetual confusion


----------



## Zepp

perpetual confusion = teaching my mother to use a computer


----------



## Shodan

Teaching my mother to use a computer= Easier than teaching my father to use a computer!!


----------



## Elizium

Easier than teaching my father to use a computer!! = better teach him to use a phone instead.


----------



## Ceicei

Better teach him to use a phone instead = welcome to the technology of communication!


----------



## TigerWoman

welcome to the technology of communication = what we are doing right now


----------



## Elizium

what we are doing right now = time wasting instead of training.


----------



## Ceicei

time wasting instead of training = sitting in front of the TV


----------



## Lisa

sitting in front of the TV = should be training


----------



## TigerWoman

should be training = my, aren't we a guilty feeling bunch!


----------



## MA-Caver

my, aren't we a guilty feeling bunch! = I'm not feeling guilty, I trained someone today!


----------



## Ceicei

I'm not feeling guilty, I trained someone today!  = d*** good instructor!


----------



## Elizium

d*** good instructor! = a rare find.


----------



## Scout_379

a rare find = a cut diamond amidst a pile of shiny stones


----------



## Elizium

a cut diamond amidst a pile of shiny stones = someone is careless.


----------



## TigerWoman

Someone is careless = leaving yourself open


----------



## MA-Caver

leaving yourself open = love may find it's way


----------



## Elizium

love may find it's way = mostly into another persons  arms :idunno:


----------



## TigerWoman

mostly into another persons  arms = not a good way to go if their fists are up


----------



## Ceicei

not a good way to go if their fists are up  = walking into their punch


----------



## TigerWoman

walking into their punch = beginner's move


----------



## Zepp

beginner's move = not taking the middle square in tic-tac-toe


----------



## Elizium

not taking the middle square in tic-tac-toe = why bother, it is only a game.


----------



## Melissa426

why bother, it is only a game = apathy


----------



## TigerWoman

apathy = major component of this year's elections


----------



## Eldritch Knight

Elections = A powerful force that is no longer what it used to be


----------



## Zepp

A powerful force that is no longer what it used to be = LA Lakers


----------



## Ceicei

LA Lakers = basketball team


----------



## Elizium

basketball team = Grown men placing their balls into  hole off the ground.  


Innuendo is only there for a laugh.


----------



## OUMoose

Grown men placing their balls into hole off the ground. = Illegal in most states (except the majority of Nevada).


----------



## Eldritch Knight

Illegal in most states (except the majority of Nevada) = gambling


----------



## Fight with attitude

gambling = fun times


----------



## TigerWoman

fun times = sparring


----------



## Fight with attitude

sparring = triangle choke


----------



## Eldritch Knight

Triangle choke = Something you do to a person who pissed you off


----------



## shesulsa

something you do to someone who pisses you off = :btg:


----------



## Lisa

:btg:= actions speak louder then words


----------



## gyaku-zuki queen

actions speak louder then words = "light travells faster then sound. its better to walk into a room and let people think your bright then to open your mouth and prove your not.." 


(a quote i heard somewhere..)


----------



## Melissa426

"light travells faster then sound. its better to walk into a room and let people think your bright then to open your mouth and prove your not.." = George Bush



:asian: (I know this is not supposed to be a political thread, but that really was the first thing that came into my head.  I truly do not want to offend anyone.  )


----------



## Zepp

George Bush = pawn of the military-industrial complex


----------



## Elizium

pawn of the military-industrial complex = just be glad he is not the king.


----------



## TigerWoman

just be glad he is not the king = yup, Gary is the king (read it somewhere)


----------



## Flatlander

yup, Gary is the king (read it somewhere) = (your copy had a typo) yup, Gary is the kin*k*.:rofl:


----------



## Ceicei

yup, Gary is the kin*k*.:rofl: = sure he isn't a "fink"? (readers of comics will know)


----------



## TigerWoman

sure he isn't a "fink"? = what he hasn't, is a "link" 

(no membership and now he knows we are talking about him-see "what women want" thread - yeah, I finked)


----------



## Ceicei

what he hasn't, is a "link" = that link makes you a big fink


----------



## TigerWoman

that link makes you a big fink = not knowing what we are saying may just be his undoing--he will have to get a link cause I stopped finking


----------



## Ceicei

fink may be a way for him to link = Has he linked yet?  I think not.  Is Gary still the king (of what?)


----------



## TigerWoman

Has he linked yet?  I think not.  Is Gary still the king (of what?) = King of the forgotten forum, can't remember where we left him.


----------



## Ceicei

King of the forgotten forum, can't remember where we left him = I think he left the stage...


----------



## TigerWoman

I think he left the stage = probably frustrated he can't get in....hahahahaha


----------



## MA-Caver

probably frustrated he can't get in = the women's locker-room


----------



## Gary Crawford

The Women's Locker Room,I have been,what I saw made me GRIN!


----------



## KenpoTess

Grin all you like, You haven't entered our secret domain... You are misconstrued.. Women of the Martial Arts is Not the Ladies Locker Room.. and Only I have the Key.


----------



## TigerWoman

Only I have the key = lost the key, but I got out of the space game anyway!!


----------



## Elizium

lost the key, but I got out of the space game anyway!! = My, you have lost weight :whip:


----------



## Zepp

My, you have lost weight = my roommate from junior year of college


----------



## TigerWoman

my roommate from junior year of college = junior year, hopefully no roommate


----------



## Elizium

junior year, hopefully no roommate = Look who it is, an admirer of John Wayne Gacey.:uhyeah:


----------



## Ceicei

Look who it is, an admirer of John Wayne Gacey = John who?


----------



## MA-Caver

John who? = A very EVIL Clown


----------



## Elizium

A very EVIL Clown = All clowns are evil


----------



## Fight with attitude

All clowns are evil = That's what makes them so great


----------



## Zepp

That's what makes them so great = Like Krispy Kreme doughnuts


----------



## Elizium

Like Krispy Kreme doughnuts = sounds nice, e-mail me some please.:whip:


----------



## Master of Blades

Sounds nice, Email me some please  :whip: = Shouldnt this have finished a couple of hundred pages ago  :rules: 


Btw, that smiley has nothing to do with ANYTHING, its just cool  :idunno:


----------



## MA-Caver

Shouldnt this have finished a couple of hundred pages ago? = Helllll NO!


----------



## Aikikitty

Helllll NO! = It's nice to be popular!   artyon: 


This thread isn't dying if I have anything to do with it! :2pistols: 

Robyn


----------



## KatGurl[v2]

The Opal Dragon said:
			
		

> Helllll NO! = It's nice to be popular! artyon:
> 
> 
> This thread isn't dying if I have anything to do with it! :2pistols:
> 
> Robyn


*It's nice to be popular! = In your dreams!*


----------



## someguy

In your dreams=some very strange ones lately


----------



## Xequat

Some very strange ones lately=the aliens that keep abducting me.


----------



## Zepp

the aliens that keep abducting me = the joys of rectal probing


----------



## someguy

the joys of rectal probing=ah run away


----------



## MA-Caver

ah run away = something shameless to do


----------



## jaymo

something shameless to do=girls gone wild video series


----------



## Zepp

girls gone wild video series = lookin' for some of the girls I know


----------



## MA-Caver

lookin' for some of the girls I know = some of the best friends I've ever had...


----------



## KatGurl[v2]

some of the best friends I've ever had = Still at my side


----------



## raedyn

still at my side = evil twin

(thought I might as well dive in, even if I am a year and a half late!)


----------



## MA-Caver

evil twin = I told you it wasn't me...geez


----------



## Ceicei

I told you it wasn't me... = who, me?


----------



## Aikikitty

who, me? = yes, you!


----------



## Ceicei

yes, you! = Oy, caught again red-handed! :xtrmshock


----------



## shesulsa

Oy, caught again red-handed = chocolate chip cookies & milk at midnight


----------



## raedyn

chocolate chip cookies & milk at midnight = bad dreams


----------



## Shodan

Bad dreams= Martial Artist nightmares.......(Can't defend self)


----------



## Aikikitty

Martial Artist nightmares.......(Can't defend self) = arriving at the dojo (supposedly on time) only to find out that I missed the entire class!   :waah: 

(That was a real MA nightmare of mine.)

Robyn :asian:


----------



## TigerWoman

arriving at the dojo (supposedly on time) only to find out that I missed the entire class! 
= rats, its the day after the tournament so no class~I forgot!~but not to worry I can workout anyway!


----------



## Ceicei

rats, its the day after the tournament so no class~I forgot!~but not to worry I can workout anyway! = miserable recovery time


----------



## Scout_379

miserable recovery time = recovering in misery


----------



## Zepp

recovering in misery = misery loves company


----------



## MA-Caver

misery loves company= some company should be avoided


----------



## Melissa426

some company should be avoided = you might be judged by the company  
                                                 keep


----------



## jaymo

you might be judged by the company= judge judy is my momma's nickname


----------



## someguy

judge judy is my momma's nickname=not true for me


----------



## Xequat

not true for me = I love my job


----------



## Zepp

I love my job = Oh yeah, need one of those eventually


----------



## Ceicei

Oh yeah, need one of those eventually = when money runs out


----------



## MA-Caver

when money runs out = story of my life it seems


----------



## Ceicei

story of my life it seems = when things don't go the way you expect


----------



## Lisa

when things don't go the way you expect = you change the way you see the world


----------



## Xequat

you change the way you see the world = I want X-ray vision


----------



## shesulsa

I want X-ray vision = and ultrasound touch.


----------



## Melissa426

and ultrasound touch = to go along with my selective hearing


----------



## Zepp

to go along with my selective hearing = "Ma, put in your hearing aid!"  "Hold on, I can't hear you.  Let me put in my hearing aid!"


----------



## Ceicei

"Ma, put in your hearing aid!" "Hold on, I can't hear you. Let me put in my hearing aid!" = joys of being deaf


----------



## MA-Caver

joys of being deaf = the ability to ignore the obnoxious


----------



## Xequat

the ability to ignore the obnoxious = changing the channel when Howard Stern is on


----------



## someguy

changing the channel when Howard Stern is on=don't have cable or satalite


----------



## Zepp

don't have cable or satellite = sucks to be you


----------



## shesulsa

Sucks to be you = my brain is not scrambled by watching mindless drivel


----------



## OUMoose

Sucks to be you = Finding a winning lottery ticket just as your plane crashes...

as a side note... 250+ pages?!?!?  good lord people!!


----------



## MA-Caver

my brain is not scrambled by watching mindless drivel = basically (almost) anything that is on primetime television these days. 


(sorry OUMoose but it shows that Shesulsa was first in replying... )


----------



## Scout_379

basically (almost) anything that is on primetime television these days. = the joys of NOT having cable or satellite:asian:


----------



## shesulsa

The joys of NOT having cable or sattelite = enjoying PBS with the family.


----------



## MA-Caver

enjoying PBS with the family = or the Discovery Channel, History Channel, Animal Planet, etc.


----------



## Ceicei

or the Discovery Channel, History Channel, Animal Planet, etc. = specialty channels


----------



## Xequat

specialty channels = Aqua Teen Hunger Force


----------



## Scout_379

Aqua Teen Hunger Force = Aquaman teen fanclub

 ...don't ask...


----------



## MA-Caver

Aquaman teen fanclub = DC comics versus Marvel


----------



## Xequat

DC comics versus Marvel = Marvel comics make better movies


----------



## Aikikitty

Marvel comics make better movies = Sad but true

Robyn


----------



## Zepp

Sad but true = Track #2 on Metallica's black album


----------



## Rynocerous

Track #2 on Metallica's black album=seeing how fast my buddy Curtis and I could drive in reverse while listening to sad but true.

Ryan


----------



## someguy

seeing how fast my buddy Curtis and I could drive in reverse while listening to sad but true= fi you drive in reverse does it play satanic messages?


----------



## MA-Caver

if you drive in reverse does it play satanic messages? = the accusation made against a lot of the 70's metal bands


----------



## ABN

The accusation made against a lot of the 70's metal bands = Do you only know three chords?


----------



## Melissa426

Do you only know 3 chords? = I quit taking lessons after 2 months


----------



## Zepp

I quit taking lessons after 2 months = just didn't have time for that Capoeira class


----------



## Elizium

just didn't have time for that Capoeira class = must remember to buy a watch.


----------



## TigerWoman

must remember to buy a watch = must remember where I left it


----------



## Zepp

must remember where I left it = ?Dondé está mis pantalones?


----------



## Aikikitty

?Dondé está mis pantalones? = Ack!  I have to study for my Spanish Final!!!  :erg: 

Robyn


----------



## TigerWoman

Ack!  I have to study for my Spanish Final!!!= !Tu estudia por su espanol finale andale por favor! 

three years- thirty five years ago, I'm terrible!


----------



## someguy

!Tu estudia por su espanol finale andale por favor! =No spechen espanol mio venn


----------



## Elizium

No spechen espanol mio venn = err... Yeah.  Do I get fries with that?


----------



## Rynocerous

Yeah. Do I get fries with that?=The movie "Supersize Me"


----------



## Zepp

The movie "Supersize Me" = I keep missing my chances to see that


----------



## someguy

I keep missing my chances to see that=so many movies


----------



## Elizium

so many movies = must be another low paid Xmas season on TV again.


----------



## MA-Caver

must be another low paid Xmas season on TV again = you'll put your eye out kid!


----------



## Elizium

you'll put your eye out kid! = Shall we run with scissors?


----------



## MA-Caver

Shall we run with scissors? = Weird Al Yankovich (recent album)


----------



## Shodan

Weird Al Yankovich (recent album)= He's still making music?!!   :idunno:


----------



## Zepp

He's still making music?!! :idunno: = The greats never fade away!


----------



## Ceicei

The greats never fade away! = Long live their memories!!


----------



## MA-Caver

Long live their memories = they live on as long as we do.


----------



## TigerWoman

they live on as long as we do = our grandparents :asian:


----------



## Ceicei

our grandparents :asian: = lots of wisdom


----------



## MA-Caver

lots of wisdom = this is found in the most unlikely places sometimes


----------



## Zepp

this is found in the most unlikely places sometimes = a parking space at the mall in December


----------



## Ceicei

a parking space at the mall in December = What space?  You're kidding, right?


----------



## Elizium

What space? You're kidding, right? = the one that everyone refers to in my head.


----------



## Ceicei

the one that everyone refers to in my head = is there an echo?


----------



## MA-Caver

is there an echo = ere an echo?


----------



## Melissa426

ere an echo? =  echolalia: involuntary repetition of sounds and phrases often  in
                         psychiatrically impaired :uhyeah:


----------



## MA-Caver

echolalia: involuntary repetition of sounds and phrases often  in psychiatrically impaired :uhyeah:= Don't cha mean nuts?


----------



## Lisa

Don't cha mean nuts?=...roasting on an open fire...


----------



## Ceicei

...roasting on an open fire... = marshmallows


----------



## MA-Caver

marshmallows = pure sugar


----------



## Scout_379

pure sugar = sugar cane


----------



## Elizium

sugar cane = A sweet way of hitting people.


----------



## OUMoose

Elizium said:
			
		

> sugar cane = A sweet way of hitting people.



A sweet way of hitting people = Lengthy and silly prison term


----------



## Zepp

Lengthy and silly prison term = I'm not as thunk as you drink I am offiicer


----------



## raedyn

I'm not as thunk as you drink I am offiicer = another long night


----------



## Elizium

another long night = just what is needed, another streached knight from the torture rack.


----------



## Zepp

just what is needed, another streached knight from the torture rack. = I found my rack on eBay


----------



## Ceicei

I found my rack on eBay = for a really cheap price


----------



## Kunoichi

for a really cheap price = all the gifts I bought for folks for christmas


----------



## TigerWoman

all the gifts I bought for folks for christmas=wish I waited for the after Christmas sales


----------



## MA-Caver

wish I waited for the after Christmas sales = that's why gift cards are best


----------



## Lisa

thats why gift cards are the best = watch out for hidden costs


----------



## bluemtn

hidden costs=doctor bills


----------



## Fightback2

doctor bills = a bad night of kumite


----------



## bluemtn

bad night of kumite= shin to shin w/ bony bb (OUCH!)


----------



## MA-Caver

shin to shin w/ bony bb (ouch) = sex between skinny people


----------



## Deuce

sex between skinny people = skinny children


----------



## Melissa426

skinny children  = unfortunately, this may soon be a rarity


----------



## Elizium

unfortunately, this may soon be a rarity = said the last remaining pair of copulating Dodo's.


----------



## MA-Caver

said the last remaining pair of copulating Dodo's. = "aww, c'mon baby we gotta repopulate the earth"


----------



## Zepp

"aww, c'mon baby we gotta repopulate the earth" = how gullible does a women have to be to fall for that line?


----------



## bluemtn

falling for that line= tricking co-worker into believing 1/2 blind 80 yr. old rear- ended their brand new truck they got for Christmas (he-hee!)


----------



## Elizium

tricking co-worker into believing 1/2 blind 80 yr. old rear- ended their brand new truck they got for Christmas (he-hee!) = did you really do that?


----------



## bluemtn

did you really do that?= couldn't help it- they were double parked, and so I had to pick


----------



## Zepp

they were double parked = must have been in my old college town


----------



## Elizium

must have been in my old college town = About time they built a new one :whip:


----------



## MA-Caver

About time they built a new one = a safer car


----------



## Ceicei

a safer car = usually travels under the speed limit


----------



## someguy

usually travels under the speed limit= gets there so much slower


----------



## Fightback2

gets there so much slower = my brain without caffeine


----------



## MA-Caver

my brain without caffeine = can't.... t-th-think, must-- have it


----------



## Zepp

can't.... t-th-think, must-- have it = sex and beer


----------



## someguy

sex and beer=add some video games to that and there isn't much more a guy could ask for


----------



## Bill Lear

There isn't much more a guy could ask for when he's gettin paid for gettin laid.


----------



## MA-Caver

when he's gettin paid for gettin laid = yooouuu SsslllluuuuT!


----------



## Melissa426

yooouuu SsslllluuuuT! = Wanna buy me a drink?


----------



## Elizium

Wanna buy me a drink? = No you, I live on the cheap.


----------



## bluemtn

live on the cheap= reusing things that REALLY shouldn't be reused


----------



## Elizium

reusing things that REALLY shouldn't be reused = Recycle anyone?


----------



## Ceicei

Recycle anyone? = an environmentalist would say "Recycle, everyone!"


----------



## MA-Caver

an environmentalist would say "Recycle, everyone!" = same old thing only newer


----------



## Ceicei

same old thing only newer = new version


----------



## Sam

new version = America OnLine


----------



## MA-Caver

America OnLine = aka AOHELL


----------



## Sam

aohell=absolute truth


----------



## MA-Caver

absolute truth = life goes on


----------



## Sam

life goes on = something that can be hard to believe


----------



## OUMoose

Samantha said:
			
		

> life goes on = something that can be hard to believe


something that can be hard to believe = Chivalry is NOT dead...


----------



## Sam

chivilary is not dead = the once and future king


----------



## Ceicei

the once and future king = goal of a wanna-be


----------



## Sam

goal of a wanna-be = american idol


----------



## MA-Caver

american idol = when will that guy stop being a prick?


----------



## Sam

when will that guy stop being a prick = when he (my father) finally dies


----------



## Elizium

when he (my father) finally dies = I am overweight and I have to dress in black? Rather not as I would look like a full stop.


----------



## Sam

I am overweight and I have to dress in black = time to go to hot topic!


----------



## Elizium

time to go to hot topic! = Now why would anyone want to eat a heated up UK chocolate bar?


----------



## Master of Blades

Elizium said:
			
		

> time to go to hot topic! = Now why would anyone want to eat a heated up UK chocolate bar?




= Why not?


----------



## Elizium

Why not? = has seen too much on the Internet to go into here :fart:


----------



## Sam

has seen too much on the Internet to go into here = I don't understand


----------



## Ceicei

I don't understand = explain to me again


----------



## Sam

explain to me again = chemistry


----------



## Ceicei

chemistry = romance


----------



## Sam

romance = valentine's day


----------



## Ceicei

valentine's day = coming up next month


----------



## Sam

coming up next month = my purple belt test!
(actually, probably not - probably not til the end of march. but it was the first thing I thought so I'll leave it)


----------



## Ceicei

my purple belt test! = study hard and good luck!


----------



## Sam

4000th post!
study hard and good luck! = Exams


----------



## Ceicei

Exams = brain crunch


----------



## Sam

brain crunch = car accident


----------



## Ceicei

car accident = major oops


----------



## Sam

major oops = white pants mixed with 'that time of the month'


----------



## MA-Caver

white pants mixed with 'that time of the month' = a woman's delimma


----------



## Elizium

a woman's delimma = To tell her husband of a secret affair.


----------



## Zepp

To tell her husband of a secret affair, = with another woman


----------



## Melissa426

with another woman = his old girl friend


----------



## Fightback2

his old girlfriend = no competition:ultracool


----------



## Ceicei

no competition = boring


----------



## MA-Caver

boring = a beautiful Saturday afternoon without a cave trip


----------



## Elizium

a beautiful Saturday afternoon without a cave trip = that or time shopping with the wife and your credit card.


----------



## Ceicei

that or time shopping with the wife and your credit card = maxed out and in debt


----------



## MA-Caver

maxed out and in debt = another story of my life


----------



## Ceicei

another story of my life = no dates on Friday nights


----------



## Sam

no dates on Friday nights = because I'm at the shortest instructor's class!


----------



## Ceicei

I'm at the shortest instructor's class! = need more training!


----------



## Sam

need more training = the story of my life!


----------



## Elizium

the story of my life = I have 10 minutes, want to talk about it?


----------



## Zepp

I have 10 minutes, want to talk about it? = I'm sorry, were you saying something?


----------



## Sam

I'm sorry, were you saying something? = Saying yes when I really mean no


----------



## MA-Caver

Saying yes when I really mean no = a *MAN'*s delimma!


----------



## Sam

a *MAN'*s delimma = chocolate or roses?


----------



## MA-Caver

chocolate or roses? = DUH! Both of them!


----------



## Sam

DUH! Both of them! = Who do you hate, Mary Kate or Ashley


----------



## Ceicei

Who do you hate, Mary Kate or Ashley = change the channel, will ya?


----------



## Sam

change the channel, will ya? = Football's on TV


----------



## Zepp

Football's on TV = Is it the Superbowl yet?


----------



## Sam

is it the superbowl yet? = I hate the superbowl


----------



## Zepp

I hate the superbowl = Blasphemy!!!


----------



## MA-Caver

Blasphemy!!! = Evolution sayeth the 12 angry men.


----------



## Ceicei

Evolution sayeth the 12 angry men = zealots


----------



## Sam

zealots = jewish!


----------



## Zepp

jewish! = yes I am, what's your point?


----------



## Ceicei

yes I am, what's your point? = counter-response


----------



## Sam

counter-response = comeback


----------



## Zepp

counter-response = when your run-of-the-mill response just won't cut it


----------



## OUMoose

Samantha said:
			
		

> counter-response = comeback


Comeback = Playing the Dozens...


----------



## Sam

playing the dozens = cheaper by the dozen


----------



## Zepp

cheaper by the dozen = Steve Martin used to have better taste in films


----------



## Sam

steve martin (blah blah blah) = king tut!


----------



## Elizium

king tut! = Prince Moaner Lisa.


----------



## Melissa426

Prince Moaner Lisa = sorry, you lost me there:idunno:


----------



## TigerWoman

sorry, you lost me there = an enigma?


----------



## Sam

enigma = which came first, chicken or the egg?


----------



## Lisa

which came first, chicken or the egg?=who cares they both are delicious


----------



## Fight with attitude

who cares they both are delicious  = Chicken's better


----------



## Elizium

Chicken's better = Glad the chicken is well again, they taste aw*fowl* when they are cooked.


----------



## Sam

Glad the chicken is well again, they taste aw*fowl* when they are cooked. = WHERE have all the other vegetarians gone!


----------



## MA-Caver

WHERE have all the other vegetarians gone? = O'er there with the PETA folks.


----------



## Sam

O'er there with the PETA folks. =  a little too extreme


----------



## OUMoose

Samantha said:
			
		

> O'er there with the PETA folks. =  a little too extreme


a little too extreme = body modifications (horns, bone implants, etc)


----------



## Zepp

body modifications (horns, bone implants, etc) = cybernetic implants


----------



## Melissa426

cybernetic implants = We are Borg. Resistance is futile.


----------



## Elizium

We are Borg. Resistance is futile. = Picard always kicks a**


----------



## Sam

Picard always kicks a** = but he'd be screwed without Data


----------



## Zepp

but he'd be screwed without Data = Brent Spiner is an interesting guy


----------



## Sam

Brent Spiner is an interesting guy = how do you know?


----------



## Elizium

how do you know? = He is the only cast member of TNG to do a music album.


----------



## Ceicei

He is the only cast member of TNG to do a music album. = That's cool!


----------



## Sam

That's cool! = tattoos


----------



## Ceicei

tattoos = permanent designs


----------



## Sam

permanent designs = scars


----------



## Fight with attitude

scars = getting shot with a gun is now acceptable body modification to some.


----------



## Sam

getting shot with a gun is now acceptable body modification to some. = fakir musafar


----------



## Elizium

fakir musafar = Who, said I, trying not to sound like an Owl.


----------



## Sam

Who, said I, trying not to sound like an Owl. = owls kick ***. I want one to deliver my mail!


----------



## Elizium

owls kick ***. I want one to deliver my mail! = Kung Fu owls??? Never :whip:


----------



## Zepp

Kung Fu owls??? Never = They'd never be a match for the Drunken Platypus anyways...


----------



## Ceicei

They'd never be a match for the Drunken Platypus anyways... = or the Deceptive Sloth


----------



## Sam

or the Deceptive Sloth = sloths move so slow sometimes moss grows on them.


----------



## Cryozombie

sometimes moss grows on them = The Beer bottles my roommate never throws away.


----------



## Zepp

The Beer bottles my roommate never throws away. = Among roommates, it's usually best if you're the dirtiest one.


----------



## Elizium

Among roommates, it's usually best if you're the dirtiest one.  = Rank body odour is good for a NTKO :laugh:


----------



## Ceicei

Rank body odour is good for a NTKO = or for a quick choke


----------



## Elizium

or for a quick choke = True.  But sprouts are better for a NTKO.


----------



## Sam

True. But sprouts are better for a NTKO. = wtf is a NTKO


----------



## Zepp

wtf is a NTKO = No Touch Knockouts; I liked the vid with the cats.


----------



## Elizium

I liked the vid with the cats. = cats rule.


----------



## MA-Caver

cats rule = though we may think differently


----------



## Elizium

though we may think differently = I know what I think, and the thought makes me laugh.


----------



## Melissa426

I know what I think, and the thought makes me laugh =  inside joke


----------



## Sam

inside joke = I smell sausage!


----------



## Tremble

I smell sausage = Each to their own!


----------



## Sam

Each to their own! = something you say when you disagree with someone and dont feel like talking about it anymore


----------



## Xequat

something you say when you disagree with someone and dont feel like talking about it anymore = get bent


----------



## Elizium

get bent = said the pliers to the wire in the vice.


----------



## Zepp

...pliers to the wire in the vice = Macguyver


----------



## MA-Caver

Macguyver = watched a show where he made a helicopter out of a paperclip and duct tape


----------



## Sam

MACaver said:
			
		

> Macguyver = watched a show where he made a helicopter out of a paperclip and duct tape


the last macguyver I saw, he made an airplane out of an old cement mixer, bamboo, and yellow heavy duty trashbags


----------



## Fight with attitude

the last macguyver I saw, he made an airplane out of an old cement mixer, bamboo, and yellow heavy duty trashbags = sounds like the red green show


----------



## Sam

sounds like the red green show = I love that television show!


----------



## Fightback2

I love that television show = CSI


----------



## Sam

CSI = overrated


----------



## Ceicei

overrated = blackbelt by mail study


----------



## Sam

blackbelt by mail study = a stain to the title of Black Belt


----------



## kid

a stain to the title of black belt = worn out


----------



## Zepp

worn out = my 5-year old computer


----------



## MA-Caver

my 5-year old computer = like mine; a dinosaur ...RAWR!


----------



## Sam

like mine; a dinosaur ...RAWR! = if I say what this makes me think I'll get yet  _*another*_ reprimand from KenpoTess


----------



## Elizium

if I say what this makes me think I'll get yet _*another*_ reprimand from KenpoTess = Hold your tongue or you are held over the open fire.


----------



## Sam

Hold your tongue or you are held over the open fire. - the [good!] advice I always give myself and seldom take.


----------



## Elizium

the [good!] advice I always give myself and seldom take. = A friend in need is friend indeed, a friend with weed is better.  _Pure morning, Placebo_


----------



## kid

a friend in need is a friend indeed a friend with weed is better = its part labrador man


----------



## Elizium

its part labrador man = Isn't eugenics wonderful.


----------



## Sam

Isn't eugenics wonderful. = no.


----------



## Ceicei

no = opposite of yes


----------



## MA-Caver

yes = a word I'm hearing less often these days...


----------



## Sam

a word I'm hearing less often these days... = spanish


----------



## Elizium

spanish = a language heard mostly in Spain.


----------



## Cryozombie

A language heard mostly in spain = The rain in spain stays mainly in the plain.


----------



## Sam

a language heard mostly in Spain. = what about south america?


----------



## Elizium

what about south america? = It is a large land mass inhabited by South Americans :uhyeah:


----------



## MA-Caver

It is a large land mass inhabited by South Americans = also home to BJJ


----------



## Sam

also home to BJJ = I wonder if he speaks portugese or spanish? (or both?)


----------



## Elizium

I wonder if he speaks portugese or spanish? (or both?) = Not me, no.  I speak Yorkshire.


----------



## Sam

I speak Yorkshire = those mini yappy dogs?


----------



## Cryozombie

those mini yappy dogs = Chihuhhuhhuh how the hell do you spell Chihuhuha?


----------



## Sam

Chihuhhuhhuh how the hell do you spell Chihuhuha? = yo quiero taco bell!


----------



## Ceicei

yo quiero taco bell! = americanized so-called "mexican" food


----------



## MA-Caver

americanized so-called "mexican" food = s'not *that* bad


----------



## Elizium

s'not *that* bad  = Tell that to your stomach when it it cooked wrong


----------



## Sam

Tell that to your stomach when it it cooked wrong = I'm hungry


----------



## Fightback2

I'm hungry = what's for breakfast?


----------



## OUMoose

Fightback2 said:
			
		

> I'm hungry = what's for breakfast?


5 Pancakes, 6 sausage links, and a 4 egg omlette.   (I wish)


----------



## Shodan

> 5 Pancakes, 6 sausage links, and a 4 egg omlette.  (I wish)


 = Heart attack on a plate!!  (Does sound good though- if you switch the sausage for bacon)


----------



## Sam

Heart attack on a plate!! (Does sound good though- if you switch the sausage for bacon) = *cringe* Don't kill the little cows or piggies~~~~~~


----------



## MA-Caver

Don't kill the little cows or piggies = what else are they good for? Lets EAT!


----------



## Sam

what else are they good for? Lets EAT! = what are humans good for? Let's EAT!


----------



## Fightback2

Samantha said:
			
		

> what else are they good for? Lets EAT! = what are humans good for? Let's EAT!


Oh gross!  gag!


----------



## kid

what else are humans good for= i could think of an extracurricular activty


----------



## Sam

Oh gross! gag! = my little brother's dirty clothes


----------



## Cryozombie

my little brother's dirty clothes = Dirty Little Secrets


----------



## Sam

Dirty Little Secrets = are not as much fun as dirty big secrets


----------



## Zepp

are not as much fun as dirty big secrets = like in _Dirty Pretty Things_?


----------



## Elizium

like in _Dirty Pretty Things_? = oooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooh Get you


----------



## Ceicei

oooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOooooooooh Get you = call of the hormone-driven teenager


----------



## Sam

call of the hormone-driven teenager = 867-5309..... jenny I got your number.......


----------



## kid

867-5309....jenny i got your number = i'll call you someday


----------



## Elizium

i'll call you someday = can I call too 

 J/K BTW


----------



## Sam

can I call too = 1-800 pyschic friend's network "call meh now!" (says miss cleo)


----------



## Fightback2

1-800 pyschic friend's network "call meh now!" (says miss cleo) = shouldn't they know my number?


----------



## kid

shouldn't they know my number? = you all call me constantly


----------



## OUMoose

kid said:
			
		

> shouldn't they know my number? = you all call me constantly


You all call me constantly = blasted telemarketers...


----------



## Zepp

blasted telemarketers... = the only good telemarketer is a dead telemarketer

http://sluggy.com/daily.php?date=031014


----------



## kid

the only good telemarketer is a dead telemarketer = i have a few about six feet down in the back yard.


----------



## Sam

i have a few about six feet down in the back yard = dead flower bulbs


----------



## Ceicei

dead flower bulbs = not dead, but dormant


----------



## kid

not dead, but dormant = your only saying that to make me feel better


----------



## Tgace

your only saying that to make me feel better=better? dont even know her.


----------



## Elizium

better? dont even know her. = would you want to?


----------



## kid

would you want to = you know, bump uglies


----------



## Ceicei

you know, bump uglies = you know, keep beauties


----------



## kid

you know, keep beauties = Thats what i'm talkin bout


----------



## Ceicei

Thats what i'm talkin bout = Huh?  Say that again?


----------



## kid

Huh? Say that again?= "What you talkin bout Willis?"


----------



## Melissa426

"What you talkin bout Willis?"= A quote from a 1980's sit-com


----------



## Sam

quote from a 1980's sit-com = I don't remember the 80's... I was born in 88


----------



## Shodan

I don't remember the 80's... I was born in 88= Just a young whipper snapper


----------



## LT2002

Just a young whipper snapper=someone born after 1970


----------



## Sam

someone born after 1970 = is 34 or younger


----------



## Ceicei

is 34 or younger = that makes 50% of the dojo staff and 2/3 of the students...


----------



## kid

makes 50% of the dojo staff and 2/3 of the students... = where all the white women at? 

__________________


----------



## Elizium

where all the white women at? = In the white house hiding from you.


----------



## Sam

In the white house hiding from you. = conservative idiots who are afraid... very afraid


----------



## kid

conservative idiots who are afraid... very afraid = George Bush?


----------



## Ceicei

George Bush? = The President?


----------



## Sam

The President? = *growl*


----------



## Ceicei

*growl* = possessive dog


----------



## kid

possessive dog = snaps at you when you get close to their food dish


----------



## Sam

snaps at you when you get close to their food dish = my sister


----------



## Zepp

my sister = is a sorority girl


----------



## Sam

is a sorority girl = girls gone wild!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

girls gone wild=spring break


----------



## kid

Spring break = Cancun, Mexico


----------



## Sam

Cancun, Mexico = voy a ir a mexico en marzo con me papa! Soy feliz!


----------



## Chronuss

voy a ir a mexico en marzo con me papa! Soy feliz! = damn, I'd like to go to Mexico in March, too....


----------



## Ceicei

damn, I'd like to go to Mexico in March, too.... = definitely warmer there than here.


----------



## Sam

definitely warmer there than here. = its warmer in mexico than everywhere...


----------



## Chronuss

its warmer in mexico than everywhere... = maybe I can go there instead of Hell...


----------



## MA-Caver

maybe I can go there instead of Hell = nah, go to Hell! (lol)


----------



## OUMoose

MACaver said:
			
		

> maybe I can go there instead of Hell = nah, go to Hell! (lol)


nah, go to Hell! (lol) = I don't really care for Michigan...


----------



## Sam

I don't really care for Michigan... = I've never been to michigan...


----------



## Ceicei

I've never been to michigan... = terrible wind chill factor


----------



## Sam

terrible wind chill factor = fear factor


----------



## kid

fear factor = that tv show with latt the hot chicks in bikinis


----------



## Sam

that tv show with latt the hot chicks in bikinis = non-existant. Any TV show with babes in bikini's that I've ever seen, it looks as though the 'babe' could use a few pizzas.


----------



## Ceicei

non-existant. Any TV show with babes in bikini's that I've ever seen, it looks as though the 'babe' could use a few pizzas. = The movie:  "Supersize Me!"


----------



## Fightback2

The movie: "Supersize Me!" = sponsored by your friendly local McDonald's


----------



## OUMoose

Fightback2 said:
			
		

> The movie: "Supersize Me!" = sponsored by your friendly local McDonald's


sponsored by your friendly local McDonald's = Hamburger: the movie!!!


----------



## kid

Hamburger: the movie!!! = starring: Arnold Sshwhatyamigger boy whis heartburn, and Steven Segal, as Ronald McDonald and Rosie o'donnel as McDonalds employee.


----------



## Elizium

starring: Arnold Sshwhatyamigger boy whis heartburn, and Steven Segal, as Ronald McDonald and Rosie o'donnel as McDonalds employee. = one film I think I will miss out on watching.


----------



## kid

one film I think I will miss out on watching. = prince's diarys 2



ps that movie would rock the house. arnolds pain cries and steven segals as a bad ask ronald. it couldn't get any better. but wait it does rosies awsome acting.


----------



## Sam

prince's diarys 2 = that old lady who was mary poppins a long time ago


----------



## Elizium

that old lady who was mary poppins a long time ago = Fake english accent


----------



## Sam

Fake english accent = osbournes


----------



## kid

osbournes = Ozzy was so messed up


----------



## Ceicei

Ozzy was so messed up = one toke too much


----------



## kid

one toke too much = i think it was a combonation of like 20 things


----------



## Fightback2

i think it was a combonation of like 20 things = what I've had to get done in the past 10 minutes


----------



## Sam

i think it was a combonation of like 20 things = yeah, it'd take like 20 things to make you mumble and stutter that way


----------



## Ceicei

what I've had to get done in the past 10 minutes = multi-tasking


----------



## Elizium

multi-tasking = something men can not do.


----------



## OUMoose

Elizium said:
			
		

> multi-tasking = something men can not do.


something men can not do = looking normal shopping at Victoria's Secret...



hey... it's for a gift...


----------



## MA-Caver

looking normal shopping at Victoria's Secret = I don't think that's the idea there.


----------



## Ceicei

I don't think that's the idea there. = miscommunication


----------



## Sam

miscommunication = arguments


----------



## masherdong

Arguments = Confrontation


----------



## Sam

Confrontation = sparring


----------



## Fightback2

sparring = lots of fun


----------



## kid

lots of fun = between the sheets


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Between the sheets = mattress music


----------



## Sam

mattress music = the mattress giant jingle


----------



## bluemtn

Giant gingle= "The Hamster Dance"


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

The Hamster Dance = The Antler Dance (SNL)


----------



## kid

The Antler Dance (SNL)= the humpty dance


----------



## Sam

the humpty dance = King Tut song/dance (SNL)


----------



## kid

King Tut song/dance (SNL) = missed that one Who was in it?


----------



## Ceicei

missed that one Who was in it? = don't watch SNL


----------



## Sam

don't watch SNL = you should!

(the king tut skit was a steve martin skit. its HILARIOUS)


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

you should = train more


----------



## Sam

train more = because its so fun


----------



## kid

because its so fun = to use chop sticks


----------



## Sam

chop sticks = hair thingies


----------



## kid

hair thingies = Ribbons?


----------



## Sam

Ribbons? = gifts


----------



## Aikikitty

gifts = birthdays


----------



## kid

birthdays = we all have one


----------



## Sam

we all have one = soul


----------



## kid

soul = yup thats one


----------



## Sam

yup thats one = ugly pair of shoes!


----------



## Ceicei

ugly pair of shoes! = platforms


----------



## Sam

platforms = political


----------



## kid

political = Debates


----------



## Raewyn

debates = arugements


----------



## terryl965

Aeguments-understanding


----------



## Sam

understanding = comprehension


----------



## TigerWoman

comprehension = knowing its but the beginning


----------



## Sam

knowing is but the begining = what about the end?


----------



## terryl965

The end - a new beginning


----------



## Sam

a new beginning = a bad idea


----------



## kid

a bad idea = = putting your hand in a meatgrinder


----------



## terryl965

meat grinder for grinding vegtables


----------



## kid

for grinding vegtables = chop-o-matic


----------



## Sam

chop-o-matic = info-mercials


----------



## terryl965

Info-mercial= money


----------



## Sam

money = swiss chocolate


----------



## Ceicei

chocolate = Heaven's food!


----------



## kid

Heaven's food! = Ambrosia
(not sure if i spelt that right)


----------



## Sam

Ambrosia - nectar of the gods


----------



## terryl965

God - All mighty


----------



## Ceicei

All mighty = omnipotent


----------



## Sam

omnipotent = all knowing


----------



## terryl965

All knowing - A fool


----------



## Sam

A fool = Fool on the hill by the beatles


----------



## TigerWoman

Beatles = High school years


----------



## Sam

High school years = miserable


----------



## kid

miserable = getting locked out of the house at 3am in winter with no jacket


----------



## Sam

getting locked out of the house at 3am in winter with no jacket = where were the keys?


----------



## Ceicei

where were the keys? = car unavailable


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

car unavailable = repair shop


----------



## Ceicei

repair shop = overcharged


----------



## Elizium

overcharged = My credit card.


----------



## terryl965

credtit card = plastic monies


----------



## TigerWoman

plastic monies = bounce back at you


----------



## Fightback2

bounce back at you = lies


----------



## terryl965

Bounce back at you = trampoline


----------



## kid

trampoline = never had one


----------



## Ceicei

never had one = a hang-glider


----------



## terryl965

never had one = not enough money


----------



## Sam

a hang glider + not enough money = big trouble brewing


----------



## terryl965

Big trouble brewing = use your martial art training


----------



## Sam

use your martial art training = to prevent fights


----------



## Zepp

to prevent fights = alcohol, cause of, and solution to, all of life's problems


----------



## Sam

cause of all of life's problems = Men


----------



## TigerWoman

Men = probably think women are their biggest problem


----------



## terryl965

Probaly thinks woman are there biggest problem = divorce


----------



## kid

divorce = back in the dating pool


----------



## Sam

back in the dating pool = "hey, you! Out of the gene pool!"


----------



## TigerWoman

"hey, you! Out of the gene pool!" = nobody's perfect


----------



## kid

nobody's perfect = who me? Hardly.


----------



## terryl965

Who, me, hardley = everybody's a critic


----------



## Sam

everybody's a critic = everybody's a comedian


----------



## terryl965

Everybody comedian = laughter


----------



## Sam

laughter = the moonwalk incorporated into a kata

(yes, my instructor tried this once)


----------



## kid

the moonwalk incorporated into a kata =  i could see that


----------



## terryl965

i COULD SEE THAT = BRUCE LEE DOING THE MOON WALK HIS WAY


----------



## TigerWoman

BRUCE LEE DOING THE MOON WALK HIS WAY=Nunchuks swinging


----------



## Sam

Nunchuks swinging = cane thumping


----------



## terryl965

Cane Thumping = Butt a hurting


----------



## Sam

Butt a hurting = a** whipping


----------



## Ceicei

a** whipping = b*** handed on a silver platter


----------



## Elizium

b*** handed on a silver platter = I know of most forms of sexual deviency, but that is far the most strangest.


----------



## TigerWoman

far the most strangest = electromagnetized hair from boxing the bag


----------



## terryl965

Electromabnitize hair from boxing the bag = shaved head


----------



## TigerWoman

shaved head =  oh no! worse than a flowbie cut!


----------



## Elizium

oh no! worse than a flowbie cut = better than a wig anyday.


----------



## Sam

better than a wig anyday = I dyed my hair pink once...


----------



## shesulsa

I dyed my hair pink once = I liked blue better


----------



## Ceicei

I dyed my hair pink once... = hospital "pink lady" volunteers


----------



## TigerWoman

hospital "pink lady" volunteers=used to be candystripers


----------



## Sam

used to be candystripers = what's a candystriper?


----------



## Ceicei

what's a candystriper? = a hospital volunteer


----------



## terryl965

a hospital valanteer = a caring person


----------



## TigerWoman

a caring person = mom or dad


----------



## terryl965

mom or dad = comfort zone


----------



## TigerWoman

comfort zone = in the LLR or here


----------



## Ceicei

in the LLR or here = good place to relax


----------



## lulflo

good place to relax = hammock


----------



## Ceicei

hammock = gentle swinging


----------



## terryl965

Gentle swinging = Big band days


----------



## Melissa426

Big band days = "In the Mood"


----------



## Aikikitty

"In the Mood" = Moody Blues


----------



## Sam

moody blues = "nights in white satin"


----------



## terryl965

White Satin= KKK


----------



## Ceicei

KKK = racist


----------



## Zepp

racist = Toni Morrison is


----------



## kid

Toni Morrison is = who's that?


----------



## Sam

who's that? = Jim Morrison (said one of my friend's to a shirt I was wearing. gah!)


----------



## Mace

Jim Morrison=The End


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

The End = Omega


----------



## Ceicei

Omega = Alpha


----------



## Mace

Alpha = Dog


----------



## terryl965

Dog = Cat


----------



## Sam

cat = halie barry

(you know, cat woman?)


----------



## terryl965

halie barry = holly mama


----------



## Sam

holly mama = i hate my mother


----------



## agatanai atsilahu

I hate my mother = Sigmund Freud


----------



## MA-Caver

Sigmund Freud = Coke head


----------



## Sam

coke head = bloody nose


----------



## KenpoTex

Bloody Nose = head-butt


----------



## Elizium

head-butt = Decapitated body.


----------



## Mace

decapitated body = headless horseman


----------



## terryl965

headless horseman = 4 horseman


----------



## Mace

4 horsemen = Apocalypse


----------



## terryl965

Apolcalypse = X-Men


----------



## Sam

x-men = hugh jackman


----------



## Ceicei

hugh jackman = from Australia


----------



## terryl965

Australia = Down Under


----------



## TigerWoman

terryl965 said:
			
		

> Australia = Down Under



Down Under =  Warmer than here!


----------



## Ceicei

Warmer than here! = Colder than there!


----------



## Sam

Colder than there! = canada


----------



## MA-Caver

canada = longest unprotected border in the world


----------



## Sam

longest unprotected border in the world = that's because no one wants to invade canada


----------



## MA-Caver

that's because no one wants to invade canada = mebbe they don't want to invade _US_... (get it? :wink1: )


----------



## Sam

mebbe they don't want to invade US... = polite laughter


----------



## Elizium

polite laughter = middle class mockery of the lower classes :whip:


----------



## terryl965

middle class mockery of the lower classes = living in the bronx during the depression


----------



## TigerWoman

living in the bronx during the depression = then the baby boom


----------



## terryl965

baby boom = Yuppi's


----------



## Ceicei

Yuppi's = children of the 60's hippies


----------



## theletch1

children of the 60s hippies = smelly, unkempt, pot heads


----------



## Sam

theletch1 said:
			
		

> children of the 60s hippies = smelly, unkempt, pot heads


FALLACY!

(hmph. I happen to resent my smelly unkempt pot head of a father.)


----------



## Ceicei

smelly, unkempt, pot heads = Cheech and Chong


----------



## terryl965

Cheech and Chong = up in smoke


----------



## TigerWoman

up in smoke=but not gone with the wind


----------



## terryl965

Gone with the wind = frankly my dear I don't give a damm


----------



## TigerWoman

frankly my dear I don't give a damm=<chortle>...but Rhett don't leave me!!


----------



## MA-Caver

...but Rhett don't leave me = 40 Acres and a Mule ...


----------



## Sam

40 Acres and a Mule ... = a Woodie Long painting


----------



## Elizium

a Woodie Long painting = I wepwy with a wisp... [Elmer Fudd impression ends].


----------



## Sam

I wepwy with a wisp... [Elmer Fudd impression ends]. = "I'm gonna get that wasckily wabbit!!"


----------



## MA-Caver

"I'm gonna get that wasckily wabbit!!" = Duck Season! Wabbit Season... Pronoun trouble


----------



## TigerWoman

Duck Season! Wabbit Season... Pronoun trouble = Adjective trouble


----------



## Melissa426

Adjective trouble  = I used to get "moral" and "mortal" mixed up


----------



## Elizium

I used to get "moral" and "mortal" mixed up = tell that to the dead mercanery.


----------



## Ceicei

tell that to the dead mercanery. = Davey Jones' Locker (pirates)


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Davey Jones' Locker = Where you'll find the Monkees' instruments


----------



## Elizium

Where you'll find the Monkees' instruments = Old guitars that were not played in reality.


----------



## MA-Caver

Old guitars that were not played in reality = only on film (tv) was it fake, the music _was_ real


----------



## terryl965

was it fake the music was real = bubble gum rock of the eighties


----------



## terryl965

was it fake, the music _was_ real = bubble gum rock of the eighties


----------



## Sam

bubble gum rock of the eighties = bubblegum rock of the 1990's/2000's


----------



## Ceicei

bubblegum rock of the 1990's/2000's = tough to chew


----------



## terryl965

tough to chew = beef jerky


----------



## Sam

beef jerkey = dead cow


----------



## Ceicei

dead cow = roadkill


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

roadkill = cafeteria lunch


----------



## Ceicei

cafeteria lunch = :barf:


----------



## terryl965

:barf:Hot Salsa


----------



## Ceicei

Hot Salsa = Mexican food


----------



## Sam

mexican food = muy bueno


----------



## Elizium

muy bueno = eh!?!


----------



## Sam

eh!?! = canadian sterotype


----------



## MA-Caver

canadian stereotype = everything *has* to be written in english and french


----------



## Sam

everything has to be written in english and french = I don't like french


----------



## MA-Caver

I don't like french = anything French?


----------



## terryl965

Anything french = french kissing


----------



## Ceicei

french kissing = tongue exercise


----------



## Sam

tongue exercise = Poquito a poquito Paquito empaca poquitas copitas en pocos paquetes.


----------



## Elizium

Poquito a poquito Paquito empaca poquitas copitas en pocos paquetes. = [Foghorn Leghorn impression starts] "Speak English boy" [Impression ends]


----------



## kid

[Foghorn Leghorn impression starts] "Speak English boy" [Impression ends]= wheres the bathroom?


----------



## Ceicei

wheres the bathroom? = emergency run


----------



## terryl965

Emergency run = Starbucks


----------



## TigerWoman

Starbucks = Too Much Snow!!!!


----------



## terryl965

too much snow = Carribean curse


----------



## MA-Caver

Carribean curse = Cruise ship sank


----------



## TigerWoman

Caribbean curse = Avast me hearties, yo ho ho and a bottle of rum


----------



## Melissa426

Avast me hearties, yo ho ho and a bottle of rum = Captain Jack Sparrow


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Captain Jack Sparrow = a pirate wearing eye liner


----------



## Sam

a pirate wearing eye liner = my friends' weird obsessions


----------



## sanchinka

my freinds weird obsessions = something to laugh at!


----------



## Sam

something to laugh at! = my father trying to use the computer


----------



## TigerWoman

my father trying to use the computer =  would have loved the games


----------



## Ceicei

would have loved the games = bored kids looking for something to do


----------



## Sam

bored kids looking for something to do = new whitebelts


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

new whitebelts = great potential


----------



## raedyn

great potential = but fell flat


----------



## kid

but fell flat = my bike tire


----------



## Ceicei

my bike tire = needs more air


----------



## kid

needs more air = take it from george bush's Head


----------



## Sam

take it from george bush's Head = extra stupidity


----------



## Ceicei

extra stupidity = willfully doing something stupid


----------



## Sam

willfully doing something stupid = scaring the crap out of a nidan


----------



## Elizium

scaring the crap out of a nidan = Bad time to leave the pooper scooper at home.


----------



## TigerWoman

Bad time to leave the pooper scooper at home=always be prepared (GS motto)


----------



## Karate Dad

always be prepared (GS motto) = I love those cookies!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

I love those cookies = Pecan Sandies


----------



## Ceicei

Pecan Sandies = prefer thin mints


----------



## MA-Caver

prefer thin mints = better than junior mints


----------



## Elizium

better than junior mints = Home grown mints are better.


----------



## Karate Dad

Home grown mints are better = US Treasury mints are best


----------



## Ceicei

US Treasury mints are best = solid gold


----------



## MA-Caver

solid gold = an old pre-MTV televison show


----------



## Karate Dad

an old pre-MTV televison show = Where is Martha Quinn now?


----------



## TigerWoman

Karate Dad said:
			
		

> an old pre-MTV televison show = Where is Martha Quinn now?



Where is Martha Quinn now? = :idunno:  but do know where Martha S. is


----------



## Elizium

:idunno:  but do know where Martha S. is = Is that the same knowing as where my towel is?


----------



## Karate Dad

Is that the same knowing as where my towel is? = Do I want to know where my towel was?


----------



## Ceicei

Do I want to know where my towel was? = not if someone else used it


----------



## TigerWoman

if someone else used it = its gone down the chute


----------



## MA-Caver

its gone down the chute = and out the other end


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

and out the other end = White Castles


----------



## Fightback2

White Castles = drunken late night snack


----------



## Elizium

drunken late night snack = munchies and great bowel crunching music.


----------



## Sam

munchies and great bowel crunching music = the title of Marilyn Manson's next hit


----------



## TigerWoman

the title of Marilyn Manson's next hit = just what we need in the world, not!


----------



## Elizium

just what we need in the world, not! = Either that or New Kkds on the block reunite.


----------



## Sam

Either that or New Kkds on the block reunite. = I dont remember new kids on the block...


----------



## Ceicei

I dont remember new kids on the block... = get out more and meet your neighbors


----------



## Sam

get out more and meet your neighbors = in my relatively short life I've found out one thing - As a general rule, people tend to be stupid. I know enough stupid people without making an effort to get to know more.


----------



## Karate Dad

in my relatively short life I've found out one thing - As a general rule, people tend to be stupid. I know enough stupid people without making an effort to get to know more. = Sometimes you just need to smile and nod alot

John


----------



## Sam

Sometimes you just need to smile and nod a lot = people in mexico speaking spanish too fast for you to understand


----------



## Ceicei

people in mexico speaking spanish too fast for you to understand = yo no hablo espanol


----------



## Sam

yo no hablo espanol = *sits with a confused look on her face*


----------



## Elizium

*sits with a confused look on her face* = You, me and my schitzophrenic mind makes 30.


----------



## Sam

You, me and my schitzophrenic mind makes 30. = I dont know any 30 year olds...


----------



## Ceicei

I dont know any 30 year olds... = young kid would say that


----------



## Sam

young kid would say that = I am not a goat!


----------



## kid

I am not a goat! = fooled me.

j/k


----------



## Ceicei

fooled me = April Fool's Day gag


----------



## Sam

April Fool's Day gag = in school suspension


----------



## Ceicei

in school suspension = joke gone too far


----------



## Sam

joke gone too far = clothes in the toilet


----------



## Ceicei

clothes in the toilet = unusual way to wash them


----------



## Elizium

unusual way to wash them = Better than smelling like a unwashed Dogi.


----------



## Karate Dad

Better than smelling like a unwashed Dogi = Better than smelling like a wet dog too!


...j


----------



## Elizium

Better than smelling like a wet dog too! = Now why do you want to smell like 2 wet dogs for?


----------



## Sam

Now why do you want to smell like 2 wet dogs for? = just to answer that question


----------



## Ceicei

just to answer that question = not every question needs an answer


----------



## Sam

not every question needs an answer = she's a 'philosophizer'!


----------



## Elizium

she's a 'philosophizer'! = sounds painful.  Better get to a doctor to have it seen to :uhyeah:


----------



## Sam

sounds painful. Better get to a doctor to have it seen to = what one of the instructors said when I showed them I could crack my knuckles repeatedly


----------



## Ceicei

what one of the instructors said when I showed them I could crack my knuckles repeatedly = pop, crackle, snap


----------



## Sam

pop, crackle, snap = I believe it is actually snap crackle pop


----------



## Aikikitty

I believe it is actually snap crackle pop = popular cereal


----------



## Sam

popular cereal = He's after me lucky charms!


----------



## Ceicei

He's after me lucky charms! = leprechaun


----------



## Elizium

leprechaun = Where's me pot of gold or I will smite thee one, _Said I to a small Irish man._


----------



## Sam

Where's me pot of gold or I will smite thee one, Said I to a small Irish man. = A Scotsman, Danish, and Irishman walk into a bar.......


----------



## someguy

A Scotsman, Danish, and Irishman walk into a bar.......=ouch who out that metal bar there.


----------



## Sam

ouch who out that metal bar there. = I went to acapolco, there was no legal drinking age there... it was nice....


----------



## someguy

I went to acapolco, there was no legal drinking age there... it was nice....=Eh drinking isn't all that great.


----------



## OUMoose

someguy said:
			
		

> I went to acapolco, there was no legal drinking age there... it was nice....=Eh drinking isn't all that great.


Eh Drinking isn't all that great = Drinking isn't so bad either.


----------



## Sam

Drinking isn't so bad either. = things are more fun when your not allowed to do them.


----------



## Elizium

things are more fun when your not allowed to do them = True, but you can get arrested again for running down the road naked.


----------



## someguy

True, but you can get arrested again for running down the road naked.= Not me...the cops run away from me when I'm naked.


----------



## Sam

Not me...the cops run away from me when I'm naked. = LOL! I have a hard time sleeping wearing clothes.


----------



## Ceicei

LOL! I have a hard time sleeping wearing clothes. = especially in hot weather


----------



## Sam

especially in hot weather = even more of a reason not to wear clothes


----------



## Elizium

even more of a reason not to wear clothes = Reason No.14 of lines not to say to a Internet pervert.


----------



## Ceicei

Reason No.14 of lines not to say to a Internet pervert. = lines that law enforcement decoys look for to catch these perverts


----------



## Sam

lines that law enforcement decoys look for to catch these perverts = the cops around here suck.


----------



## Elizium

the cops around here suck. = maybe they can hoover my carpet.  Would save on elecrtic.


----------



## Sam

maybe they can hoover my carpet. Would save on elecrtic. = That's so funny I forgot to laugh...


----------



## Ceicei

That's so funny I forgot to laugh... = humorless humor


----------



## Sam

humorless humor = Oxymoron
(page 300, my god!)


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

oxymoron = rap music


----------



## Sam

rap music = eminem!


----------



## Elizium

eminem! = White trash masquerading as a rapper.


----------



## someguy

White trash masquerading as a rapper=eh I ignore it all.


----------



## Raewyn

eh I ignore it all = ignoramus


----------



## Ceicei

ignoramus = didn't learn


----------



## Sam

didn't learn = the creepy red gi guy at our studio who looks like a child molester who is so violent he isnt allowed to spar and has been a purple belt for years....


----------



## Elizium

the creepy red gi guy at our studio who looks like a child molester who is so violent he isnt allowed to spar and has been a purple belt for years.... = Mandatory wannabe Bruce Lee nut.


----------



## Sam

Mandatory wannabe Bruce Lee nut. = what's wrong with bruce lee?


----------



## Ceicei

what's wrong with bruce lee? = often considered a "god" rather than a regular human being with imperfections


----------



## Sam

often considered a "god" rather than a regular human being with imperfections = the pope


----------



## Elizium

the pope = Old duffer who wears a silly hat.


----------



## Sam

Old duffer who wears a silly hat = santa claus


----------



## Elizium

santa claus = Fictional name for the patron saint of prostitutes.


----------



## Sam

Fictional name for the patron saint of prostitutes =WHAT?!?!?!


----------



## MA-Caver

What?? = My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Ceicei

My thoughts exactly = not telling you


----------



## Elizium

not telling you = Enjoy the silence (Depeche mode song)


_BTW, St. Nickalaus is the patron saint of prostitutes.  Also known as St. Nick or Santa Claus.  He came about as Nickalaus in the area of Scicily or Greece and gave out money to prostitutes so they could have money to support themselves, hence the idea of him as a bringer of gifts._


----------



## Sam

Enjoy the silence (Depeche mode song) = never heard of it


----------



## Elizium

never heard of it = About time you heard better music than bubblegum pop :whip:


----------



## Sam

About time you heard better music than bubblegum pop = I happen to be a fan of a LOT of good music... crosby/stills/nash/young, eric clapton, queen, america, the charlie daniels band, grateful dead, peter paul and mary, simon and garfunkel.... I could go on and on


----------



## Zepp

I happen to be a fan of a LOT of good music... crosby/stills/nash/young, eric clapton, queen, america, the charlie daniels band, grateful dead, peter paul and mary, simon and garfunkel.... I could go on and on

=

touched a nerve it seems someone has


----------



## Sam

touched a nerve it seems someone has = something yoda might say


----------



## Zepp

something yoda might say = I hope he bites Darth Sidious on the ankle


----------



## Elizium

I hope he bites Darth Sidious on the ankle = and let him have Rabies.  No chance :uhyeah:


----------



## Ceicei

and let him have Rabies.  No chance :uhyeah: = feral cats


----------



## Sam

feral cats = white tiger


----------



## Elizium

white tiger = Is that similar to a while elephant stall?


----------



## TigerWoman

white elephant stall = garage sales


----------



## Elizium

garage sales = Is that to launch garage boats?


----------



## Ceicei

Is that to launch garage boats? = a new kind of houseboat


----------



## Sam

a new kind of houseboat = the movie life as a house


----------



## Ceicei

the movie life as a house = "Smart House"


----------



## Elizium

"Smart House" = Designers that design terrible houses for people with more money than sense.


----------



## MA-Caver

Designers that design terrible houses for people with more money than sense = same as cookie cutter houses (bleah)


----------



## Zepp

same as cookie cutter houses = C is for cookie, and that's good enough for me!


----------



## Deuce

Zepp said:
			
		

> same as cookie cutter houses = C is for cookie, and that's good enough for me!


C is for cookie, and that's good enough for me! = Cookie monster is a sell-out


----------



## Elizium

Cookie monster is a sell-out = The Pillsbury dough boy got to him.


----------



## Ceicei

The Pillsbury dough boy got to him. = sticky mess


----------



## Zepp

The Pillsbury dough boy got to him = Ooo-whooo!


----------



## Elizium

sticky mess = Ooo-whooo!

_Both were so good, they had to be made into an answer._


----------



## Elizium

Ooo-whooo! = A gay sounding fire siren.


_Go with the sound._


----------



## Raewyn

a gay sounding fire siren = a hunky fire fighter!!!!


----------



## Elizium

a hunky fire fighter = chippendales


----------



## Sam

chippendales = the cartoon characters, chip and dale


----------



## Raewyn

the cartoon characters, chip and dale = nuts


----------



## Ceicei

nuts = hard shell


----------



## MA-Caver

hard shell= emotionally distant


----------



## Raewyn

emotionally distance = repressed


----------



## Zepp

repressed = my craving for popcorn during Passover


----------



## Sam

my craving for popcorn during Passover = I like white cheddar pop corn the best


----------



## Elizium

I like white cheddar pop corn the best = I hate popcorn, unless it is play by Jean Michael Jarre.


----------



## Sam

Elizium said:
			
		

> I like white cheddar pop corn the best = I hate popcorn, unless it is play by Jean Michael Jarre.


I want some new jeans...


----------



## Ceicei

I want some new jeans... = then go buy some


----------



## Zepp

then go buy some = new music that I want


----------



## Sam

new music that I want = I want it to be 7:20 so I can go to kenpo


----------



## Andrew Green

I want it to be 7:20 so I can go to kenpo - Wish that alarm would turn off and let me sleep...


----------



## Zepp

Wish that alarm would turn off and let me sleep... = the snooze button: bechmark of civilization


----------



## Elizium

the snooze button: bechmark of civilization = better still, a 5Lb hammer and a micro chip with a headache.


----------



## TigerWoman

a 5 Lb hammer and a micro chip with a headache.= the opposite of those "natural daylight" awakeners


----------



## Sam

the opposite of those "natural daylight" awakeners = me


----------



## Raewyn

me = me,myself and I


----------



## Ceicei

me,myself and I = presumed schizophrenic


----------



## Sam

presumed schizophrenic = anyone see 'house' two days ago with the schizo woman w the 18 year old son who was really 15?


----------



## Elizium

anyone see 'house' two days ago with the schizo woman w the 18 year old son who was really 15? = nope.  But you sing it and I will play the tune on the piano.


----------



## Raewyn

nope. But you sing it and I will play the tune on the piano = I really dont get it!!


----------



## Elizium

I really dont get it!! = The joke or the tune?


----------



## Ceicei

The joke or the tune? = time to change the radio station


----------



## Zepp

time to change the radio station = need more classic rock stations


----------



## Sam

need more classic rock stations = "when did motley crue become classic rock? and when did ozzie, become an actor? please make it...stop! stop!" *sings bowling for soup lyrics*


----------



## Zepp

"when did motley crue become classic rock? and when did ozzie, become an actor? please make it...stop! stop!" = makes me feel old


----------



## MA-Caver

makes me feel old = _trying_ to keep up with the younger set


----------



## Raewyn

trying to keep up with the younger set = you're only as old as you feel, and i'm feeling pretty good!


----------



## Ceicei

you're only as old as you feel, and i'm feeling pretty good! = age of denial


----------



## Elizium

age of denial = move to Florida and relive the American has been dream (J/K)


----------



## Ceicei

move to Florida and relive the American has been dream = surfing the hurricane


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

surfing the hurricane = bomb the twist


----------



## Elizium

bomb the twist = Lets bome everything!


----------



## Zepp

Lets bome everything! = Go "bome" yourself


----------



## MA-Caver

Lets bome everything! = Go "bome" yourself = lets all learn how to spell eh?


----------



## Sam

lets all learn how to spell *eh*? = canadian slang?


----------



## Ceicei

canadian slang? = You mean this, eh?


----------



## Sam

You mean this, eh? = if you re-arrange the letters in that statement you get "MAY HE OUTSHINE"


----------



## Ceicei

"MAY HE OUTSHINE" = hero worship


----------



## Sam

hero worship = black belts


----------



## Elizium

black belts = Rank in meaningless.  Experience is what matters.


----------



## Ceicei

Rank is meaningless.  Experience is what matters. = Words that McDojos don't want to hear.


----------



## Sam

Words that McDojos don't want to hear = Top news story at 11 - the TRUTH about Martial Arts


----------



## MA-Caver

Top news story at 11 - the TRUTH about Martial Arts = It's a kick *** way to live!


----------



## Elizium

It's a kick *** way to live! = why do people kick *** when the rest of the body needs kicking as well?


----------



## Sam

why do people kick *** when the rest of the body needs kicking as well?

actually, they never really kick your *** do they? they claim that they will, but then they try and punch you in the face...


----------



## MA-Caver

actually, they never really kick your *** do they? they claim that they will, but then they try and punch you in the face = and just what do you think that the face might be representing??


----------



## Elizium

and just what do you think that the face might be representing?? = Don't know, but there seems to be some negative postings recently :2xBird2:


----------



## Ceicei

Don't know, but there seems to be some negative postings recently :2xBird2: = then make some positive postings


----------



## Sam

then make some positive postings = is postings a word?


----------



## Elizium

is postings a word? = Only if there is more than one.


----------



## Raewyn

only if there is more than one = several


----------



## Sam

several = a good word to describe my siblings (Jessica Elizabeth Amanda and Christian)


----------



## MA-Caver

a good word to describe my siblings = uhh.. no wait don't tell me... umm ..err...


----------



## Raewyn

uhh...no wait dont tell me...umm....er = hurry up and get on with it


----------



## Ceicei

hurry up and get on with it = impatient


----------



## Elizium

impatient = someone that will never learn the true meaning


----------



## Ceicei

someone that will never learn the true meaning = one who doesn't seek


----------



## Elizium

one who doesn't seek = motionless observation


----------



## Raewyn

motionless observation = standing still and seeing


----------



## Ceicei

standing still and seeing = Get on the mat and train!


----------



## Rick Wade

Ceicei said:
			
		

> standing still and seeing = Get on the mat and train!



angela from LTKKA


----------



## Elizium

angela from LTKKA = sounds like a porno film studio actress


----------



## Ceicei

sounds like a porno film studio actress = Desiree


----------



## Elizium

Desiree = Is that not the name of a singer as well?


----------



## Elizium

Is that not the name of a singer as well? = Guess not, said I, listening to the echo.


----------



## Sam

Guess not, said I, listening to the echo. = it is the name of a singer, dont double post!


----------



## Aikikitty

it is the name of a singer, dont double post! = usually an accident

Robyn


----------



## MA-Caver

usually an accident = when somebody doesn't pay attention


----------



## LT2002

when somebody doesn't pay attention = they end up in debt


----------



## Elizium

they end up in debt = Been down that road a few times.


----------



## Raewyn

Been down that road a few times = de je vu


----------



## Sam

de je vu = french


----------



## Elizium

french = Incorrect french.  It is Deja Vu, not de je vu.


----------



## Sam

Incorrect french. It is Deja Vu, not de je vu. = bloody know it all ultracool)


----------



## Elizium

bloody know it all ultracool) = nope as I do not speak French...


----------



## bluemtn

I do not speak French= I know some Spanish, however


----------



## Elizium

I know some Spanish, however = "I know a little German, he is sat over there."  _A good sight gag from Top Secret, starring Val Kilmer._


----------



## Sam

starring who?


----------



## Elizium

starring who? = Val Kilmer.  He appeared in films like Batman, The Doors, Top Secret, Top gun, The Saint... Surprised you do not know who this man is.


----------



## Sam

Val Kilmer. He appeared in films like Batman, The Doors, Top Secret, Top gun, The Saint... Surprised you do not know who this man is. = I've heard of batman, but the rest are new titles.


----------



## Elizium

I've heard of batman, but the rest are new titles = new as in over 10 years old since them films were made.


----------



## Loki

new as in over 10 years old since them films were made = marx brothers (it's been a lot more than ten years!!)

~ Loki


----------



## Sam

marx brothers = one of them once said, (I think it was them anyway) "Outside of a dog, a book is a man's best friend. Inside a dog, its too dark to read!"


----------



## Elizium

one of them once said, (I think it was them anyway) "Outside of a dog, a book is a man's best friend. Inside a dog, its too dark to read!" = Ninjas do it in the dark.


----------



## Ceicei

Ninjas do it in the dark. = favorite slogan of the Ninjutsu students


----------



## Elizium

favorite slogan of the Ninjutsu students = not really, it's more like "Shhhh!"


----------



## Ceicei

not really, it's more like "Shhhh!" = silence is golden


----------



## Sam

silence is golden = but duct tape is silver


----------



## Elizium

but duct tape is silver = True.  And it is more fun for a fetish lover.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

...more fun for a fetish lover = three jars of mayonnaise and eight feet of rope


----------



## Ceicei

three jars of mayonnaise and eight feet of rope = bungee jumper wanna-be needing bread and ham to eat on the way


----------



## Sam

bungee jumper wanna-be needing bread and ham to eat on the way = skydiving


----------



## TigerWoman

skydiving =thrill-seeker


----------



## Elizium

thrill-seeker = Secret dogging activity.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

secret dogging activity = ninja poodles


----------



## Sam

ninja poodles = teenage mutant ninja turtles


----------



## Elizium

teenage mutant ninja turtles = more like teenage mutant karate/tae kwon do/trained by a talking rat is cool turtles.


----------



## Ceicei

more like teenage mutant karate/tae kwon do/trained by a talking rat is cool turtles. = cartoon characters


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

cartoon characters = Sailor Moon


----------



## Sam

Sailor Moon = green cheese


----------



## Elizium

green cheese = food poisoning


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

food poisoning = mushrooms


----------



## Elizium

mushrooms = The good ones allow you to see Pixies.


----------



## Ceicei

The good ones allow you to see Pixies. = Neverland


----------



## Elizium

Neverland = A plane with a infinite fuel supply.


----------



## Raewyn

neverland = Peter Pan


----------



## terryl965

Peter Pan = Peanut Butter


----------



## Sam

Peanut Butter = bananas


----------



## Ceicei

bananas = monkeys


----------



## terryl965

Monkeys = some of my students


----------



## KenpoEMT

Some of my students = Bruised :whip:


----------



## Ceicei

Bruised :whip: = intense sparring


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

intense sparring = stress buster


----------



## KenpoEMT

Stress Buster = Cold 6-Pack:drinkbeer


----------



## Ceicei

Cold 6-Pack:drinkbeer= hangover


----------



## TigerWoman

hangover =  feet dangling as I try to ice my knee after workout


----------



## KenpoEMT

Feet dangling as I try to ice my knee after workout = Results of private lessons with my instructor:whip:


----------



## Fight with attitude

Results of private lessons with my instructor:whip: = A big hole in my wallet.


----------



## Sam

A big hole in my wallet = what I have after I pay the monthly fees


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

What I have after I pay the monthly fees = something worth more than money


----------



## KenpoEMT

something worth more than money = finding out that Kenpo really does work


----------



## Elizium

finding out that Kenpo really does work = Are you sure about that?:2xBird2:


----------



## KenpoEMT

finding out that Kenpo really does work = Confidence


----------



## Sam

Confidence = sparring well


----------



## Fight with attitude

sparring well = One of the greatest feelings in the world


----------



## TigerWoman

One of the greatest feelings in the world = love


----------



## Fightback2

love = at first sight


----------



## Ceicei

at first sight = first impressions


----------



## KenpoEMT

first impressions = Something I'm really bad at


----------



## Sam

Something I'm really bad at = telling time


----------



## Ceicei

telling time = goes forward and never backward


----------



## Sam

goes forward and never backward=your age


----------



## Lisa

your age = is just a number


----------



## Sam

is just a number = jenny i got your number...867-5309


----------



## Elizium

jenny i got your number...867-5309 = 3am phone calls for no reason


----------



## Ceicei

3am phone calls for no reason = phone stalker


----------



## Kempogeek

phone stalker = telemarketers


----------



## Lisa

telemarketers = won't take "no" for an answer


----------



## Ceicei

won't take "no" for an answer = young kids


----------



## Sam

young kids = short attention span


----------



## Ceicei

short attention span = ADD


----------



## Makalakumu

ADD = "big pharma" trying to make a buck selling amphetamines to kids.


----------



## Ceicei

"big pharma" trying to make a buck selling amphetamines to kids. = money-hungry drug kingpins


----------



## Elizium

money-hungry drug kingpins = should be placed in a shallow grave to make society better.


----------



## silatman

Should be placed in a shallow grave to make society better = politicians


----------



## Ceicei

politicians = lying weasels


----------



## Elizium

lying weasels = but they look better stood up.


----------



## Ceicei

but they look better stood up = Christmas trees


----------



## Sam

christmas trees = Hanukkah menorah


----------



## MisterMike

Hanukkah menorah = The Hanukkah Song (Adam Sandler)


----------



## Ceicei

The Hanukkah Song (Adam Sandler) = religious music


----------



## KenpoEMT

religious music = not something you hear at a night club


----------



## Elizium

not something you hear at a night club = words like "my place" and "Do you like sprouts?" are rarely heard as well.


----------



## Sam

words like "my place" and "Do you like sprouts?" are rarely heard as well. = does _*anyone*_ like sprouts???


----------



## TigerWoman

does anyone like sprouts = definitely a California thing


----------



## Elizium

definitely a California thing = How many Californians does it take to change a litebulb? 10. 1 changes the bulb, the other 9 share the experience.


----------



## jonah2

How many Californians does it take to change a litebulb? 10. 1 changes the bulb, the other 9 share the experience = End of this game surely


----------



## Whitebelt

end of this game surely= I'll be back


----------



## Sam

I'll be back = termanator


----------



## MA-Caver

termanator = definitely an ah-nold ahkshent


----------



## TigerWoman

definitely an ah-nold ahkshent = one and only


----------



## Elizium

one and only = Shame he can not do any other accents.


----------



## Ceicei

Shame he can not do any other accents. = need more varied foreign language training


----------



## Elizium

need more varied foreign language training = Learn French and join the military, that way you can surrender in 2 languages.


----------



## TigerWoman

Learn French and join the military, that way you can surrender in 2 languages = or just join the French military and you won't have to fight.


----------



## Sam

or just join the French military and you won't have to fight. = I like french fries.


----------



## Ceicei

I like french fries = dipped in ketchup


----------



## MA-Caver

dipped in ketchup = how I like my kids :uhyeah:


----------



## Elizium

how I like my kids = strange parenting skills.


----------



## silatman

strange parenting skills = learner drivers


----------



## Xequat

learner drivers = safer than old ones


----------



## Elizium

safer than old ones = true.  Remember the time TNT sticks would sweat nitro glycerine :ultracool


----------



## Sam

true. Remember the time TNT sticks would sweat nitro glycerine = dynamite comes in small packages.


----------



## Ceicei

dynamite comes in small packages. = how explosive!


----------



## MA-Caver

how explosive = dry ice bombs


----------



## Sam

dry ice bombs = YOU CAN MAKE BOMBS OUT OF DRY ICE?!?! *goes off to do research*


----------



## Elizium

YOU CAN MAKE BOMBS OUT OF DRY ICE?!?! *goes off to do research* = Don't go to pieces over it.


----------



## Aikikitty

Don't go to pieces over it. = Spilled Milk


----------



## Elizium

Spilled Milk = wet floor and insurance claim.


----------



## Ceicei

wet floor and insurance claim. = full body cast as a result of falling


----------



## MA-Caver

full body cast as a result of falling = been there... *haven't* done that


----------



## Ceicei

been there... *haven't* done that = such as?


----------



## Elizium

such as? = relaizing that he is not such an idiot as most others, may spring to mind.


----------



## Sam

relaizing that he is not such an idiot as most others, may spring to mind. = athena springs fully formed out of the thigh of zeus


----------



## someguy

athena springs fully formed out of the thigh of zeus=Sounds painful


----------



## Elizium

Sounds painful = ...And how does pain sound?


----------



## Raewyn

and how does pain sound? = ouchhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Sam

ouchhhhhhhhhhhhhhh - accidentally kicking the base of the wavemaster in class


----------



## Ceicei

accidentally kicking the base of the wavemaster in class = bad aim


----------



## Raewyn

bad aim - cock-eyed


----------



## Ceicei

cock-eyed = stop staring at the rooster


----------



## Elizium

stop staring at the rooster = why?  He may like the attention


----------



## Ceicei

why?  He may like the attention = life revolves around him


----------



## Lisa

life revolves around him = what my husband believes


----------



## Elizium

what my husband believes  = Playboy channel is worth getting, which is his main arguement viewpoint.


----------



## Sam

Playboy channel is worth getting, which is his main arguement viewpoint.= wow, for some reason I always thought you were a male, not a female.


----------



## Elizium

wow, for some reason I always thought you were a male, not a female. = Zwitter.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

zwitter = hermaphrodite ("too much a' both, not enough a' neither"- Archie Bunker)


----------



## Sam

hermaphrodite = marijuana plants


----------



## Elizium

marijuana plants = A weed that destroys your mind more than MTV.


----------



## Elizium

bump :idunno:


----------



## Sam

A weed that destroys your mind more than MTV. = I don't watch much tv


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

I don't watch much tv= Mostly the news


----------



## Sam

Mostly the news = one of the most depressing things on the boob tube


----------



## Elizium

one of the most depressing things on the boob tube = mmmm boobs (Well I am a male)


----------



## mantis

Elizium said:
			
		

> one of the most depressing things on the boob tube = mmmm boobs (Well I am a male)


 mmm boobs = finally a place to lay my head and rest


----------



## Elizium

finally a place to lay my head and rest = Something we all need at times.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Something we all need at times= a break from the ordinary


----------



## Ceicei

a break from the ordinary = do something radically different


----------



## Sam

do something radically different = think before you vote!


----------



## Elizium

think before you vote! = Don't vote, you will only ruin the work of the last government.


----------



## mantis

Elizium said:
			
		

> think before you vote! = Don't vote, you will only ruin the work of the last government.


 Dont vote, you will only ruin the work of the last government == maybe we can stop the war


----------



## Elizium

maybe we can stop the war = Too late, the damage has been done.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Too late, the damage has been done = rap "music"


----------



## Ceicei

rap "music" = quite different


----------



## Elizium

quite different = non Newtonian liquid.


----------



## Sam

non Newtonian liquid. = Isaac Newton said he stood on the shoulders of giants.


----------



## Ceicei

Isaac Newton said he stood on the shoulders of giants. = Maybe that is how he learned gravity


----------



## Elizium

Maybe that is how he learned gravity = Gravity makes Ukemi difficult.


----------



## Sam

Gravity makes Ukemi difficult. = what's ukemi?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

what's ukemi = the practice of falling and landing without injury


----------



## mantis

the practice of falling and landing without injury = pretty useful for soccer players


----------



## Elizium

pretty useful for soccer players = yes.  they do not want to ruin their looks, do they


----------



## Ceicei

yes.  they do not want to ruin their looks, do they = Super Models


----------



## mantis

Ceicei said:
			
		

> yes.  they do not want to ruin their looks, do they = Super Models


 super models = long term food probation and fasting


----------



## Elizium

long term food probation and fasting = Rammadan.


----------



## Solidman82

Rammadan=Rammstein


----------



## Elizium

Rammstein = self immolation


----------



## mantis

self immolation = suicide bomber


----------



## Ceicei

suicide bomber = Middle East conflict


----------



## Sam

Middle East conflict = afgani women's burkas


----------



## Ceicei

afgani women's burkas = blue ghosts


----------



## Elizium

blue ghosts = Well it is cold in the spirit world.


----------



## mantis

well it is cold in the spirit world = reminds me the weather is going kookoo around the world


----------



## Sam

reminds me the weather is going kookoo around the world = we're coo-coo for cocoa puffs!


----------



## Ceicei

we're coo-coo for cocoa puffs! = sugar breakfast


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

sugar breakfast = Kaboom!


----------



## shesulsa

Kaboom! = the sound made by certain martial artists in horse stance


----------



## Sam

the sound made by certain martial artists in horse stance = giggles because the isntructor is standing on her head in the front of class.


----------



## Solidman82

giggles because the isntructor is standing on her head in the front of class.= Clown Dojo


----------



## Solidman82

Clown Dojo=Ashida Kim seminar


----------



## Ceicei

Ashida Kim seminar = tall tales


----------



## Solidman82

tall tales= The Friendly Giant


----------



## Sam

The Friendly Giant = the jolly green giant


----------



## Solidman82

the jolly green giant=Jingles in Demolition Man


----------



## Ceicei

Jingles in Demolition Man = sound track


----------



## Sam

sound track = to eight mile


----------



## Solidman82

to eight mile = Where Eminem's terrible acting can stay


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Where Eminem's terrible acting can stay = Motown


----------



## Raewyn

motown - a town where you buy lawn mowers:idunno:


----------



## Sam

a town where you buy lawn mowers = bad pun


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

bad pun=Can he do it? He seieikan.


----------



## Sam

Can he do it? He seieikan. = never heard that before


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

never heard that before=I hear ya


----------



## Elizium

I hear ya = Speak up boy!


----------



## Sam

Speak up boy! = inside voices


----------



## Xequat

inside voices = what you use in a library


----------



## Solidman82

what you use in a library = The Librarian


----------



## Aikikitty

The Librarian = SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! :whip:


----------



## Sam

The Opal Dragon said:
			
		

> The Librarian = SHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
IIIIIIIITTTT!


----------



## Xequat

Sam said:
			
		

> IIIIIIIITTTT!


 
= scary clown from Stephen King



...Wanna take this one, Coulrophobe?


----------



## bluemtn

...Wanna take this one, Coulrophobe?= scratches head, wondering...


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

scratches head, wondering... = Why are we in Iraq? 

oh yeah this is a MA site, stay away from geopolitical issues...:readrules


:uhyeah:


----------



## Ceicei

Why are we in Iraq? oh yeah this is a MA site, stay away from geopolitical issues...:readrules = An MAist who likes to engage in political discussions


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

An MAist who likes to engage in political discussions = A political science major like me...


----------



## mantis

cali_tkdbruin said:
			
		

> An MAist who likes to engage in political discussions = A political science major like me...


= a person who didnt pass geometry


----------



## Solidman82

a person who didnt pass geometry = Someone who gave up convincing themself it wasn't "Practical"


----------



## bluemtn

Someone who gave up convincing themself it wasn't "Practical"= to wrack one's brain over silly silly men/ women on power trips, and are supposed to know better.


----------



## bluemtn

ok- didn't mean to type silly twice.  Sorry!


----------



## Sam

ok- didn't mean to type silly twice. Sorry! = you are forgiven


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

you are forgiven = but, I didn't do it


----------



## Sam

but, I didn't do it = OJ simpson


----------



## shesulsa

OJ simpson = the REAL killer


----------



## bluemtn

the REAL killer= is a figment of your imagination


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

is a figment of your imagination=a mote in God's eye


----------



## Sam

a mote in God's eye = a moat around the castle


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

a moat around the castle = sharks with frikkin' laser beams on their heads


----------



## Sam

sharks with frikkin' laser beams on their heads = woah, where is THAT castle?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

woah, where is THAT castle?= near Dr. Evil


----------



## Solidman82

near Dr. Evil = Mini-me


----------



## Ceicei

Mini-me = opposite of Super-Size Me


----------



## mantis

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Mini-me = opposite of Super-Size Me


opposite of super size me = that's why i eat in N out.. all animal style


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

that's why i eat in N out.. all animal style=I wanna gain weight, lardass weight...


----------



## Solidman82

I wanna gain weight, lardass weight...= Sumo Style


----------



## Sam

Sumo Style = big diapers


----------



## Solidman82

big diapers=Too kinky


----------



## jonah2

Too kinky = using whole chicken instead of a feather


----------



## Sam

using whole chicken instead of a feather = good advice for KFC


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

good advice for KFC = Go Back To Kentucky


----------



## Aikikitty

Go Back To Kentucky = Drove through there recently


----------



## Raewyn

Drove through there recently - never been there!


----------



## bluemtn

never been there= to mars


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

to mars = the day after today


----------



## Sam

the day after today = friday


----------



## Ceicei

Friday = Oh yes!!  My favorite day!


----------



## Sam

Oh yes!! My favorite day! = thursday (best group class, and one of my bi-weekly private lessons. Does bi-weekly mean twice a week or once every two weeks?)


----------



## Ceicei

thursday (best group class, and one of my bi-weekly private lessons. Does bi-weekly mean twice a week or once every two weeks?) = Once every two weeks


----------



## Raewyn

Once every two weeks - I go shopping


----------



## Solidman82

I go shopping = Like a man


----------



## Sam

Like a man = I walk by myself unafraid


----------



## Ceicei

I walk by myself unafraid = it is more fun to walk unafraid with friends


----------



## Sam

it is more fun to walk unafraid with friends = friends? Oh you mean those people I talk to online and never see because all I do is work and study and train, don't you?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

? Oh you mean those people I talk to online and never see because all I do is work and study and train, don't you? = Who needs friends?


----------



## Sam

Who needs friends? = everyone needs them, to keep their sanity


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

everyone needs them, to keep their sanity = Zoloft and Valium


----------



## Ceicei

Zoloft and Valium = prescription drugs


----------



## terryl965

Prescription Drugs = need for pain


----------



## Ceicei

need for pain = masochism


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

masochism = marriage


----------



## someguy

marriage= haha I am single


----------



## Sam

haha I am single = "*hint* *hint* available ladies," I think is what he meant.


----------



## Ceicei

"*hint* *hint* available ladies," I think is what he meant. = subtle intentions of a male now exposed


----------



## Raewyn

subtle intentions of a male exposed - blatantly obvious


----------



## Jonathan Randall

housecleaning = losing battle


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Raewyn said:
			
		

> subtle intentions of a male exposed - blatantly obvious


 
subtle intentions of a female - blatantly obvious artyon:


----------



## Raewyn

Jonathan Randall said:
			
		

> housecleaning = losing battle


losing battle - getting a male to listen


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Raewyn said:
			
		

> losing battle - getting a male to listen


 
TOUCHE! :whip:


----------



## Sam

TOUCHE! - fencing


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

fencing = good neighbors


----------



## Solidman82

good neighbors = Non drug dealers


----------



## Sam

Non drug dealers = my instructors


----------



## Ceicei

my instructors = passionate about their martial art/style


----------



## Aikikitty

passionate about their martial art/style = wish more people would be..


----------



## Sam

wish more people would be.. = less homophobic


----------



## Ceicei

less homophobic = friends with a variety of people


----------



## Raewyn

friends with a variety of people = down to earth


----------



## Henderson

Raewyn said:
			
		

> friends with a variety of people = down to earth


 
down to earth = E.T.


----------



## Sam

Henderson said:
			
		

> down to earth = E.T.


 
The archaic word "et" (as in, eat)


----------



## Ceicei

The archaic word "et" (as in, eat) = midnight snack coming up!!


----------



## Navarre

Ceicei said:
			
		

> The archaic word "et" (as in, eat) = midnight snack coming up!!


 
My daughter threw up twice last night (so no sleep for me).

Midnight snack coming up = little kids throwing up.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

little kids throwing up = walking in on their parents


----------



## Navarre

walking in on their parents = years of mental therapy


----------



## Henderson

Navarre said:
			
		

> years of mental therapy


 
wearing '70s clothes


----------



## Sam

wearing '70s clothes = jerry garcia (HE LIVES!)


----------



## Kreth

jerry garcia = crappy local jam bands


----------



## Sam

blasphemey, having that phrase in the same sentence as His name.


----------



## Kreth

Tell that to the local jam bands who try to do Dead-style extended jams that all end up sounding the same due to their lack of talent. I'm not a Dead fan, but I'll admit they were very talented musicians.
And this seems like a good place for my favorite Dead joke:
Q: What did the Deadhead say when his acid wore off?
A: This music sucks! 
:lol:


----------



## Ceicei

blasphemey, having that phrase in the same sentence as His name. = irreverence


----------



## Kreth

Sam said:
			
		

> blasphemey, having that phrase in the same sentence as His name.


I just noticed the capital H in His. Nice...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I just noticed the capital H in His. Nice... = Apotheosis


----------



## Ceicei

Apotheosis = what some "martial artists" hope to achieve by virtue of the color of their belts


----------



## Aikikitty

what some "martial artists" hope to achieve by virtue of the color of their belts = FAME and GLORY!!!!!!


----------



## Sam

FAME and GLORY!!!!!! = a little over enthusiastic, are we?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

a little over enthusiastic, are we? = Curb Your Enthusiasm


----------



## Sam

Curb Your Enthusiasm = not reccomended during class


----------



## Navarre

not recommended during class = wearing a "martial arts is for dumb**** Edited to conform to MT's Profanity policy" t-shirt.


----------



## Sam

Navarre said:
			
		

> not recommended during class = wearing a "martial arts is for dumb@$$es!" t-shirt.


 
we would think that was funny in my school


----------



## Ceicei

we would think that was funny in my school = unintentional farting


----------



## Aikikitty

unintentional farting = happens at the worst times!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

happens at the worst times! = sobriety


----------



## Ceicei

sobriety = remembering fun without alcohol


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

remembering fun without alcohol = ain't it great?


----------



## Henderson

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> ain't it great?


 
Frosted Flakes


----------



## Sam

Frosted Flakes = Cereal


----------



## Henderson

Sam said:
			
		

> Cereal


 
Killer


----------



## Sam

Killer = omnivore


----------



## Navarre

omnivore = my son


----------



## Sam

my son = wont exist for several years


----------



## TheBattousai

wont exist for several years = good pants


----------



## Sam

good pants = my black gi pants which have gotten the pefrect softness over the pas 15 months.


----------



## TheBattousai

my black gi pants which have gotten the pefrect softness over the pas 15 months = Mine haven't


----------



## KenpoEMT

Mine haven't = A place with no coal


----------



## mantis

Theban_Legion said:
			
		

> Mine haven't = A place with no coal


a place with no coal = a sucky hookah bar


----------



## Ceicei

a sucky hookah bar = is that where you go?


----------



## Sam

is that where you go? = work


----------



## kenpo0324

work = dont want to go.


----------



## bluemtn

don't want to go- renew my drivers license


----------



## Henderson

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> renew my drivers license


 
mug shot


----------



## green meanie

mug shot = busted!


----------



## Sam

busted! = one instructor failing to trick another that 'brokeback mountain' is a wild cowboy western


----------



## Shaolinwind

one instructor failing to trick another that 'brokeback mountain' is a wild cowboy western = how to make this thread hard to respond to :uhyeah:


----------



## Sam

how to make this thread hard to respond to = say something long, winding, and specific


----------



## Ceicei

say something long, winding, and specific = comments frequently found in the  Great Debate


----------



## green meanie

comments frequently found in the Great Debate = lies, lies, all lies!


----------



## kenpo0324

lies, lies, all lies! = Our Government


----------



## terryl965

kenpo0324 said:
			
		

> lies, lies, all lies! = Our Government


 
Our government = Freedom and democracy.
Terry


----------



## Kreth

Freedom and democracy = Coming soon to a dictatorship near you!


----------



## Sam

Coming soon to a dictatorship near you! = mcdonalds.

(I dont know, okay? it was the first thing I thought of.)


----------



## Kreth

McDonalds = McDojo


----------



## green meanie

McDojo = Mc Oh No!!!


----------



## Kreth

Mc Oh No = a child of mixed Japanese/Scottish heritage


----------



## shesulsa

a child of mixed Japanese/Scottish heritage = a musical trainwreck


----------



## terryl965

shesulsa said:
			
		

> a child of mixed Japanese/Scottish heritage = a musical trainwreck


 
 a musical trainwreck = bach and black sabbath together


----------



## bluemtn

bach and black sabbath together- instant insomnia


----------



## Sam

instant insomnia - fingernails on a blackboard


----------



## Aikikitty

fingernails on a blackboard = >cringes at the thought!<


----------



## bluemtn

cringes at the thought= of having to look at and smell another bag of rotten potatoes:barf:


----------



## Sam

of having to look at and smell another bag of rotten potatoes = _Another_? why have you been smelling bags of rotten potatoes?


----------



## Ceicei

_Another_? why have you been smelling bags of rotten potatoes? = time to go grocery shopping again for fresh food


----------



## TheBattousai

time to go grocery shopping again for fresh food = Feed Me!


----------



## Ceicei

Feed Me! = Gremlins!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Gremlins = Funny cars


----------



## green meanie

Funny cars = clowns (*shudders* I hate clowns)


----------



## kenpo0324

clowns = Childrens Birthday Partys.


----------



## bluemtn

This is a side note--  my parents are becoming notorious for buying potatoes and not using them all.  Last time I had to throw them out, I was nearly in tears from the stench


----------



## Sam

Childrens Birthday Partys. = just another service my studio offers.


----------



## Navarre

just another service my studio offers = lots of pain and humiliation


----------



## hongkongfooey

Lots Of Pain And Humiliation= Marriage


----------



## TheBattousai

Marriage = Commitment


----------



## Ceicei

Commitment = focus and follow through


----------



## Navarre

focus and follow through = threading a needle


----------



## Henderson

Navarre said:
			
		

> threading a needle


Joe Montana


----------



## evenflow1121

threading a needle=defying the impossible


----------



## kenpo0324

defying the impossible = Daring to Dream


----------



## Ceicei

Daring to Dream = achievers are those who put their dreams into action


----------



## Sam

achievers are those who put their dreams into action = You can dream a little dream or you can live a little dream, I'd rather live it, cuz dreamers always chase but never get it. -aesop rock, "lucy"


----------



## TheBattousai

You can dream a little dream or you can live a little dream, I'd rather live it, cuz dreamers always chase but never get it. = bed time


----------



## Navarre

bed time = fighting with toddlers


----------



## Ceicei

fighting with toddlers = war of will


----------



## bluemtn

war of will= go shopping at wal- mart


----------



## Sam

go shopping at wal- mart = union busters


----------



## bluemtn

union busters= amen to that


----------



## Henderson

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> amen to that


 
Televangelism


----------



## Sam

Tammy Faye


----------



## Kacey

Raccoon eyes


----------



## bluemtn

raccoon eyes- leaving sunglasses on while sunbathing


----------



## TheBattousai

leaving sunglasses on while sunbathing = sunburn


----------



## Henderson

TheBattousai said:
			
		

> sunburn


 
longing for summer


----------



## Ceicei

longing for summer = a gentle breeze blowing, swinging in a hammock, and a glass of fruity smoothie


----------



## TheBattousai

a gentle breeze blowing, swinging in a hammock, and a glass of fruity smoothie = Gilligin's Island


----------



## green meanie

Gilligan's Island = Mary Ann & Ginger  :ladysman:


----------



## Henderson

green meanie said:
			
		

> Mary Ann & Ginger :ladysman:


Great Taste!  Less Filling!


----------



## kenpo0324

Great Taste! Less Filling! = Chinese Food


----------



## Henderson

kenpo0324 said:
			
		

> Chinese Food


 
Fortune Cookie


----------



## Navarre

Fortune Cookie = How I gave my wife her engagement ring


----------



## Sam

Navarre said:
			
		

> Fortune Cookie = How I gave my wife her engagement ring


 
how'd you get it in there?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

how'd you get it in there? = Mommy has a baby in her belly


----------



## Navarre

...to answer Sam's question, I went through 23 fortune cookies to get the ring to fit without breaking the cookie. I even made my own little fortunes.  

I opened my cookie and my (homemade) fortune read, "You have found true love and the time is right."  Her fortune said, "A simple 'Yes' will change your life."

Mommy has a baby in her belly = Why does the mailman look so happy??!


----------



## TheBattousai

Why does the mailman look so happy??! = Where is my package?


----------



## Ceicei

Where is my package? = lost in twilight zone


----------



## Henderson

Ceicei said:
			
		

> lost in twilight zone


 
Jessica Simpson


----------



## TheBattousai

Jessica Simpson = please let the almighty smite the stupidity before the it causes the end of humanity.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

please let the almighty smite the stupidity before the it causes the end of humanity = The WB


----------



## green meanie

The WB = Batman


----------



## Kreth

green meanie said:
			
		

> The WB = Batman


Batman = More actors than Spinal Tap has had drummers.


----------



## Henderson

Kreth said:
			
		

> More actors than Spinal Tap has had drummers.


S.A.G.


----------



## Navarre

S.A.G. = The WWE


----------



## bluemtn

WWE= big hairy guys throwing little guys around.












_Sorry- had to think of something goofy._


----------



## Kreth

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> big hairy guys throwing little guys around.


Crowd control at an N*Suck concert...


----------



## Sam

Crowd control at an N*Suck concert... = Lance Bass was always my favorite.


----------



## shesulsa

Lance Bass was always my favorite = I always thought he was gay


----------



## Kreth

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I always thought he was gay


Insert name of boy-band member here...


----------



## Sam

Insert name of boy-band member here... = justin timberlake


----------



## Henderson

Sam said:
			
		

> justin timberlake


gesundheit!


----------



## Sam

gesundheit! = german


----------



## Touch Of Death

German = Origin of the French


----------



## bluemtn

Origin of the French= does Not include a french fry


----------



## kenpo0324

does Not include a french fry = five dollar Burger at McDonalds..


----------



## Kreth

kenpo0324 said:
			
		

> five dollar Burger at McDonalds..


"Do you know what they call a quarter-pounder with cheese in France?"


----------



## Ceicei

"Do you know what they call a quarter-pounder with cheese in France?" = No, what do they call them?


----------



## TheBattousai

No, what do they call them? = I think a Royal with cheese is not that tasty


----------



## Sam

Macaroni and cheese is the bestest.


----------



## Navarre

Macaroni and cheese is the bestest = every kid's favorite


----------



## kid

every kids favorite=Toy weapons


----------



## Sam

Navarre said:
			
		

> Macaroni and cheese is the bestest = every kid's favorite


 
Are you calling me a kid??

Well, okay.

Toy weapons = lightsaber
(But I never liked toy weapons)


----------



## bluemtn

lightsaber= may the force be with you


----------



## kenpo0324

may the force be with you = Star Wars


----------



## Sam

Star Wars = Hayden Christensen, Ewan McGregor, yummy


----------



## Zepp

Hayden Christensen, Ewan McGregor, yummy = thought Hannibal Lector


----------



## TheBattousai

thought Hannibal Lector = hmmmm........brains


----------



## Raewyn

hmmmmmmmmm...........brains - yummy (not!!!)


----------



## Ceicei

Raewyn said:
			
		

> hmmmmmmmmm...........brains - yummy (not!!!)



= menudo (with tripe)


----------



## Raewyn

Ceicei said:
			
		

> = menudo (with tripe)


 
= and onions!!


----------



## TheBattousai

and onions!! = something that I order things without


----------



## shotman

France ( Nation of onion eaters):mp5:


----------



## Henderson

TheBattousai said:
			
		

> something that I order things without


 
Pickles (yuck)


----------



## shotman

Condiments:flame:


----------



## Andrew Green

salsa (woohoo!  5000th reply.... ok, I missed 5000th post, but I'll take it  )


----------



## bluemtn

salsa= also a dance


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

also a dance = whirling dervish


----------



## someguy

Whirling dervish=wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## shesulsa

wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee = someone's hyper


----------



## Zepp

someone's hyper = I blame ADHD


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I blame ADHD = Look! A Chicken!


----------



## Kreth

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Look! A Chicken!


French military. :uhyeah:


----------



## Sam

French military. = ... ... original.


----------



## TheBattousai

........original = I hate remakes of movies


----------



## kenpo0324

I hate remakes of movies = actors are over paid...


----------



## bluemtn

actors are overpaid= I wish I had their salary


----------



## Sam

I wish I had their salary = but not the creepy stalkers.


----------



## TheBattousai

but not the creepy stalkers. = who me?


----------



## Shaolinwind

TheBattousai said:
			
		

> but not the creepy stalkers. = who me?


 
who me? = what me, worry?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

What, me worry? = Alfred E Neuman


----------



## Henderson

Randy Strausbaugh said:
			
		

> Alfred E Neuman


 
MAD!


----------



## kenpo0324

MAD! = Upset


----------



## Sam

Upset = stomach


----------



## bluemtn

stomach= butterflies


----------



## Sam

butterflies = come my lady, come come my lady, your my butterfly, sugar, baby


----------



## Henderson

Sam said:
			
		

> come my lady, come come my lady, your my butterfly, sugar, baby


 
Crap posing as music


----------



## bluemtn

crap posing as music=  anything by ashlee simpson


----------



## Kreth

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> anything by ashlee simpson


probably written by someone else


----------



## hong kong fooey

written by sombody else = half of the music you hear today


----------



## Sam

half of the music you hear today = I only listen to my ipod


----------



## TheBattousai

I only listen to my ipod = I want one


----------



## Zepp

I want one = I want my MTV


----------



## TheBattousai

I want My MTV = Money for Nothing


----------



## Sam

Money for Nothing = nothing for your money


----------



## bluemtn

nothing for your money=  cable t.v.


----------



## Henderson

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> cable t.v.


That stupid red-neck comedian, Larry.


----------



## Sam

That stupid red-neck comedian, Larry. = "I believe everyone has a special god given talent, and mine is peeing my name in the snow!"


----------



## bluemtn

Sam said:
			
		

> "I believe everyone has a special god given talent, and mine is peeing my name in the snow!"


 
"I know not to eat the yellow snow (Elf)"


----------



## Kreth

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> "I know not to eat the yellow snow (Elf)"


Frank Zappa


----------



## TheBattousai

Frank Zappa = Bacon!


----------



## Henderson

TheBattousai said:
			
		

> Bacon!


Swine


----------



## Sam

Swine = piglet and winnie the pooh


----------



## Henderson

Sam said:
			
		

> winnie the pooh


 
A.A.


----------



## bluemtn

A.A.= alcoholics anonymous


----------



## kenpo0324

alcoholics anonymous = No More Beer


----------



## TheBattousai

No more beer = No more drunks being funny by being drunk.


----------



## Raewyn

no more drunks being funny by being drunk = drink spirits instead


----------



## KenpoEMT

drink spirits instead= What the ghouls say to the zombies


----------



## bluemtn

What ghouls say to zombies=  Man, and I thought I was in bad shape!


----------



## TheBattousai

Man, and I thought I was in bad shape! = a pear


----------



## Ceicei

a pear = fresh one currently out of season


----------



## TheBattousai

fresh one currently out of season = most bugs


----------



## Sam

most bugs = are gross looking


----------



## Shodan

Are gross looking= Spiders


----------



## Aikikitty

Spiders = >SCREAMS<  KILL IT!  KILL IT!!!!


----------



## TheBattousai

>SCREAMS< KILL IT! KILL IT!!!! = kill what? (*squish*)


----------



## someguy

kill what? (*squish*)= Poor TheBattousai the spider squished him.


----------



## Sam

Poor TheBattousai the spider squished him. = in my family "squish" means whipped cream.


----------



## Flatlander

in my family "squish" means whipped cream = pumpkin pie with squish.


----------



## Zepp

in my family "squish" means whipped cream = mmmmmmmm....squished cat


----------



## TheBattousai

mmmmmmmm....squished cat = Road Kill


----------



## Sam

Road Kill - aim for cows


----------



## Ceicei

aim for cows = cow tipping


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

cow tipping = only for good service


----------



## Zepp

only for good service = tennis serve


----------



## TigerWoman

tennis serve = incoming


----------



## Raewyn

incoming = look out


----------



## bluemtn

look out= what you should say before you fall on someone


----------



## Ceicei

what you should say before you fall on someone = a strike from a front roll!  Let's aim for 300!


----------



## Carol

a strike from a front roll! Let's aim for 300! = That's right up my alley


----------



## kenpo0324

That's right up my alley = Bowling


----------



## celtic_crippler

Bowling= Pin..his shoulders to the mat


----------



## Ceicei

Pin..his shoulders to the mat = wrestling


----------



## kenpo0324

wrestling = WWE,


----------



## Zepp

WWE = Wacky Wildlife Entertainment


----------



## TigerWoman

Wacky Wildlife Entertainment = Dr. Doolittle and friends


----------



## Sam

Dr. Doolittle and friends = barney and friends


----------



## Ceicei

barney and friends = shows run endlessly for days at request of 3 year olds


----------



## TheBattousai

shows run endlessly for days at request of 3 year olds = Teletubies


----------



## Sam

Teletubies = someone was on acid.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Someone was on acid = my first date


----------



## bluemtn

my first date= (ever?) was funny


----------



## Sam

(ever?) was funny = I don't like when people think they are funny, but arent


----------



## TheBattousai

I don't like when people think they are funny, but arent = Who, Me?


----------



## Zepp

Who, Me? = No, the person with the head!


----------



## Ceicei

No, the person with the head! = Oh, you have one?


----------



## Sam

Oh, you have one? = a wavemaster bag


----------



## kenpo0324

a wavemaster bag = Take your frustration out on it.


----------



## someguy

Take your frustration out on it.=Hmm where is my big stick... oh you might want to start running while I look for it.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Hmm where is my big stick... oh you might want to start running while I look for it. = Teddy said it.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Teddy said it = "I have a perfect horror of words that are not backed up by deeds."


----------



## Sam

"I have a perfect horror of words that are not backed up by deeds." = that idiot "soke" that used to troll around here


----------



## TheBattousai

Hmm where is my big stick... oh you might want to start running while I look for it. .....ignore here.....look down


----------



## TheBattousai

that idiot "soke" that used to troll around here = where's a troll


----------



## Sam

where's a troll = in the dungeons (Quirell, of Harry Potter)


----------



## Zepp

in the dungeons = mind the dragons now


----------



## Carol

mind the dragons now = Hagrid's Dream Job


----------



## Ceicei

Hagrid's Dream Job = tending to dragons, giant spiders, and exotic creatures


----------



## Sam

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Hagrid's Dream Job = tending to dragons, giant spiders, and exotic creatures



his dream job IS his job


----------



## TheBattousai

his dream job IS his job = MA Instructor


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

MA instructor = leader and teacher


----------



## Sam

leader and teacher = priest

(That was hard. I wanted to say MA instructor but then we'd go in circles.)


----------



## Kreth

Sam said:
			
		

> priest


Lock up the altar boys...


----------



## Sam

Lock up the altar boys... = cages


----------



## Zepp

cages = who let you out of yours?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

who let you out of yours? = Divorce lawyer


----------



## TheBattousai

Divorce lawyer = Demons


----------



## Ceicei

Demons = very annoying


----------



## Zepp

very annoying = my dogs when they're hungry


----------



## Ceicei

my dogs when they're hungry = sucks up their food


----------



## TigerWoman

sucks up their food = not picky poodles


----------



## kid

not picky poodles = GRRRR!!


----------



## terryl965

GRRR - how you feel after a bad date
Terry


----------



## Sam

bad date = friday the 13th


----------



## Zepp

friday the 13th = Jason's a momma's boy


----------



## kid

Jason's a momma's boy = thats too bad


----------



## Raewyn

thats too bad = sucks to be him


----------



## Kreth

Raewyn said:
			
		

> sucks to be him


The fluffer on the set of a gay porn flick...


----------



## TigerWoman

The fluffer on the set of a gay porn flick = wouldn't know, never been there


----------



## Sam

wouldn't know, never been there = I hear china is nice


----------



## Raewyn

i hear china is nice = dig a hole to china


----------



## kid

dig a hole to china = I tried this as a child once


----------



## Raewyn

I tried this as a child once = didnt get very far


----------



## terryl965

didnt get very far = first date in high school
Terry


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

first date in high school=sweaty palms


----------



## Sam

sweaty palms = 100 degree heat


----------



## Carol

100 degree heat = It's too darn hot


----------



## terryl965

It's too darn hot = being  in the movies with your faorite actor/actress
Terry


----------



## SAVAGE

terryl965 said:
			
		

> It's too darn hot = being in the movies with your faorite actor/actress
> Terry


 
being in the movies with your faorite actor/actress=forgetting your lines


----------



## bluemtn

forgetting your lines= me+ nerves at public speaking


----------



## TigerWoman

nerves at public speaking = like riding a bike


----------



## silatman

Like riding a bike = sore groin


----------



## Sam

sore groin=Straight-Line wheel kick with the ball of the foot... I have seen a 3rd degree black belt DROP and not get up for a good 3 minutes... it was beautiful


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Straight-Line wheel kick with the ball of the foot... I have seen a 3rd degree black belt DROP and not get up for a good 3 minutes... it was beautiful=YIKES!!!:erg:


----------



## Sam

an oldie but a goodie - lets revive!

Yikes = school supplies brand


----------



## Sam

The Opal Dragon said:
			
		

> Another site is on their 169th page with this!


 
(dont use any of this to word-associate, but I would like to point out we're on our 343rd page with this! ok, back to the game)


----------



## Raewyn

school supplies brand = chalk :idunno:


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Chalk = Cloud of dust


----------



## Ceicei

Cloud of dust = *coughing*


----------



## Shodan

*coughing*= Asthma


----------



## Ceicei

Asthma = inhaler


----------



## Kacey

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Asthma = inhaler



inhaler = steroids


----------



## crushing

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Asthma = inhaler


 

inhaler = not Bill Clinton


----------



## HKphooey

crushing said:
			
		

> inhaler = not Bill Clinton


 
Bill Clinton & Steriods = Arnold, A bodybuilding politician


----------



## Sam

Arnold, A bodybuilding politician = arnold, the redhead kid who "should've stayed home today" from the magic schoolbus cartoon


----------



## Aikikitty

arnold, the redhead kid who "should've stayed home today" from the magic schoolbus cartoon = I remember that show!

Thanks for reviving the thread Sam. 

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

I remember that show = Sky King


----------



## Sam

sky king = zeus


----------



## Mcura

Zeus = Hera


----------



## Kacey

Hera = hearth


----------



## Sam

hearth=fireplace


----------



## Ceicei

fireplace = cozy


----------



## Kacey

cozy = teapot cover


----------



## crushing

teapot cover = short and stout


----------



## Sam

short and stout = robert deniro


----------



## bookworm_cn317

robert deniro=mobster movies


----------



## Kacey

Mobster movies = The Godfather


----------



## fnorfurfoot

The Godfather = Goodfeathers from the Animaniacs


----------



## Ceicei

Goodfeathers from the Animaniacs = kids' fare


----------



## Kacey

kids' fare = peanut butter and jelly


----------



## hongkongfooey

peanut butter and jelly = sandwich


----------



## Sam

sandwich=peanut butter and banana


----------



## Kacey

peanut butter and banana = Elvis


----------



## Shaolinwind

Kacey said:
			
		

> peanut butter and banana = Elvis


 
elvis = Jelly belly art, Elvis mosaic made with 10,000 Jelly Beans


----------



## Sam

jellybeans = easter


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

Sam said:
			
		

> jellybeans = easter


easter=eggs


----------



## Mcura

eggs = bacon


----------



## Kacey

bacon = pork


----------



## HKphooey

Pork=Chop


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Pork=Chop


Chop = Inspector Clouseau


----------



## crushing

Inspector Clouseau = dog bite


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Dog bite = Rabies


----------



## Ceicei

Rabies = going mad


----------



## Shodan

going mad= in-laws visiting (currently!!)


----------



## MA-Caver

in-laws visiting (currently!!) = tension


----------



## Kacey

tension = headache


----------



## bluemtn

Headache=  shopping at Wal- Mart


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> Headache=  shopping at Wal- Mart


shopping at Wal-Mart = Slogan "Always low prices. Always"


----------



## Ceicei

Slogan "Always low prices. Always" = false advertising


----------



## Kacey

False advertising = marketing campaign


----------



## HKphooey

Kacey said:
			
		

> False advertising = marketing campaign


 
marketing campaign=my job


----------



## Kacey

HKphooey said:
			
		

> marketing campaign=my job



Yeah, my uncle too... that was his opinion of his career!

my job = vocation


----------



## crushing

Kacey said:
			
		

> my job = vocation


 
vocation = vacation


----------



## Aikikitty

vacation = the beach 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Robyn


----------



## HKphooey

the beach=killer waves


----------



## MA-Caver

killer waves = tourism


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

tourism=summertime!


----------



## Carol

Summertime!  = hot stuff


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

Carol Kaur said:
			
		

> Summertime!  = hot stuff


hot stuff = Tabasco sauce


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Tabasco sauce = Funny moment with my 6 year old son


----------



## Mcura

funny moment with my 6 year old son = "Who taught him to say *that* word?"


----------



## Shaolinwind

"Who taught him to say *that* word?" = Antidisestablishmentarianism


----------



## crushing

Antidisestablishmentarianism = smiles


(There is a mile between the S's)


----------



## HKphooey

smiles=drive-by mooners


----------



## Ping898

drive-by mooners = drunk frat boys


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

Ping898 said:
			
		

> drive-by mooners = drunk frat boys


drunk frat boys = Toga Party


----------



## Ping898

Nevada_MO_Guy said:
			
		

> drunk frat boys = Toga Party


 
Toga Party = Animal House


----------



## Sam

animal house = zoo


----------



## someguy

zoo = lions and tigers and bears oh my


----------



## HKphooey

lions and tigers and bears oh my=Wizard of Oz


----------



## Ping898

HKphooey said:
			
		

> lions and tigers and bears oh my=Wizard of Oz


Wizard Of OZ = Getting squished by a House


----------



## Ceicei

Getting squished by a house = follow the yellow brick road


----------



## tshadowchaser

follow the yellow brick road = did we have yellow rain


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> follow the yellow brick road = did we have yellow rain


did we have yellow rain = The yellow snow tastes like _____


----------



## tshadowchaser

The yellow snow tastes like _____ =  I love jello


----------



## Ping898

tshadowchaser said:
			
		

> The yellow snow tastes like _____ = I love jello


I love Jello = Jello pudding pops


----------



## crushing

Ping898 said:
			
		

> I love Jello = Jello pudding pops




Jello pudding pops = Bill Cosby


----------



## hongkongfooey

Bill Cosby = Fat Albert


----------



## someguy

Fat Albert=Hey hey hey


----------



## HKphooey

Hey, hey hey= Hay is for horses


----------



## tshadowchaser

Hay is for horses = soap is for washing


----------



## Mcura

soap is for washing = wash tubs


----------



## Ping898

wash tubs = tub of butter


----------



## Kacey

tub of butter = Parkay


----------



## tshadowchaser

Parkay = up up and away


----------



## Ceicei

Up up and away = hot air balloon


----------



## Kacey

hot air balloon = Albequerque


----------



## crushing

Albequerque = left turn


----------



## Shaolinwind

crushing said:
			
		

> Albequerque = left turn


 
Left turn = take three of them and meet me here


----------



## kenpo0324

take three of them and meet me here = McDonald's


----------



## Sam

mcdonalds = french fries


----------



## Kacey

french fries = salt


----------



## HKphooey

salt=high blood pressure


----------



## Sam

high blood presure = heart attacks


----------



## Kacey

heart attacks = first time sparring in a tournament


----------



## Sam

first time sparring in a tournament = 
Full set of gear - $120 
Tournament fee - $35
Beating the cocky girl two ranks higher who's won the last 9 tournaments... priceless


----------



## ed-swckf

Full set of gear - $120 
Tournament fee - $35
Beating the cocky girl two ranks higher who's won the last 9 tournaments... priceless =  karate kid


----------



## Sam

WOAH you're laggin a bit there Ed


----------



## Shaolinwind

karate kid = show me "paint the fence"


----------



## crushing

show me "paint the fence" = Tom Sawyer


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Tom Sawyer = Rush


----------



## Shaolinwind

Rush = take your time


----------



## HKphooey

Take your time=Procrastinator


----------



## kenpo0324

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Take your time=Procrastinator


 

Procrastinator = I believe that if anything is worth doing, it would have been done already


----------



## Ceicei

I believe that if anything is worth doing, it would have been done already = time to quit?


----------



## Ping898

Ceicei said:
			
		

> I believe that if anything is worth doing, it would have been done already = time to quit?


 
time to quit? = 1700


----------



## ed-swckf

Sam said:
			
		

> WOAH you're laggin a bit there Ed


 
i don't think so, edited quicker than you could say "WOAH you're laggin a bit there Ed"


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

ed-swckf said:
			
		

> i don't think so, edited quicker than you could say "WOAH you're laggin a bit there Ed"


i don't think so, edited quicker than you could say "WOAH you're laggin a bit there Ed" = Deja Vu


----------



## Ceicei

Deja Vu = Groundhog's Day (movie)


----------



## HKphooey

Ceicei said:
			
		

> Deja Vu = Groundhog's Day (movie)


 
Groundhog's Day= Bill Murray


----------



## Ping898

HKphooey said:
			
		

> Groundhog's Day= Bill Murray


 
Bill Murray = Caddyshack


----------



## John Brewer

Caddyshack=Gopher


----------



## samurai69

Crane557 said:
			
		

> Caddyshack=Gopher


 

Gopher = Philip schofield (its an english thing)


----------



## HKphooey

samurai69 said:
			
		

> Gopher = Philip schofield (its an english thing)


 
Philip Schofield= Dancing on Ice


----------



## bushi jon

dancing on ice = men with potato in pants


----------



## Ceicei

men with potato in pants = blue balls


----------



## HKphooey

Ceicei said:
			
		

> men with potato in pants = blue balls


 
Blue balls=Papa Smurf


----------



## Sam

papa smurf = smurf name generator


----------



## kenpo0324

Sam said:
			
		

> papa smurf = smurf name generator


 

Smurf name generator = Chanukah Smurf


----------



## Rich Parsons

kenpo0324 said:
			
		

> Smurf name generator = Chanukah Smurf



Chanukah Smurf = Boozy Smurf from "Rich Parsons"


----------



## Hand Sword

Boozy smurf = sickly smurf (as his blue turns to green)


----------



## Raewyn

sickly smurf (as his blue turns to green) = Jim Carey (The Mask)


----------



## Hand Sword

Jim Carey = Fire Marshall Bill


----------



## Raewyn

Fire Marshall Bill = ignorance is bliss???


----------



## HKphooey

ignorance is bliss???=red bliss potatoes


----------



## Raewyn

red bliss potatoes = Kumara (New Zealand's version of the great sweet potato)


----------



## John Brewer

Kumara=Kumite


----------



## Sam

kumite = tournament tomorrow!!


----------



## Ceicei

tournament tomorrow!!  = Do well and have fun!


----------



## Sam

Have fun = what I'm usually wishing I hear when people tell me to win


----------



## kenpo0324

Sam said:
			
		

> Have fun = what I'm usually wishing I hear when people tell me to win


 
What I'm usually wishing I hear when people tell me to win = Try your Best


----------



## Sam

try your best = good advice


----------



## Raewyn

good advise = the best stuff in life


----------



## Sam

the best stuff in life = people who love you (and who you love)


----------



## tshadowchaser

people who love you (and who you love) = me, myslef, and I


----------



## Sam

me myself and I = smart aleck


----------



## Raewyn

smart aleck = a male


----------



## Sam

a male = like lava lamps... nice to look at, but I don't really need one.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Sam said:
			
		

> a male = like lava lamps... nice to look at, but I don't really need one.



Nice to look at, but I don't really need one = Any TOY I have.   :lol: :rofl:


I know some of you thought I would say someting else.


----------



## Sam

any toy I have = is probably electronic


----------



## Sam

is probably electronic = my toothbrush


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

Sam said:
			
		

> is probably electronic = my toothbrush


my toothbrush = Plaque fighter


----------



## Shodan

Plaque fighter= My Dad (he's a dentist)


----------



## Ceicei

My Dad (he's a dentist) = Not mine


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

Ceicei said:
			
		

> My Dad (he's a dentist) = Not mine


Not Mine = My conversational communications possess a clarified conciseness, a compacted comprehensibleness, coalescent consistency, and a concatenated cogency.


----------



## Kacey

My conversational communications possess a clarified conciseness, a compacted comprehensibleness, coalescent consistency, and a concatenated cogency. 		 	 		 		 		 		 = one very long alliteration.


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

Kacey said:
			
		

> one very long alliteration.


one very long alliteration = nursery rhymes


----------



## Sam

nursery rhymes = tongue twisters


----------



## crushing

tongue twisters = toy boat


----------



## Sam

toy boat = ebay commercial


----------



## KenpoSterre

ebay comercial= hill billies singing(don't know how I got that mental image *shudder*)


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

KenpoSterre said:
			
		

> hill billies singing(don't know how I got that mental image *shudder*)


hill billies singing = Gomer Pyle


----------



## Kacey

Nevada_MO_Guy said:
			
		

> hill billies singing = Gomer Pyle



Gomer Pyle = army


----------



## crushing

Nevada_MO_Guy said:
			
		

> hill billies singing = Gomer Pyle



Gomer Pyle = USMC


----------



## hongkongfooey

crushing said:
			
		

> Gomer Pyle = USMC


 
USMC = Carlos Hathcock


----------



## Kacey

crushing said:
			
		

> Gomer Pyle = USMC



Whoops... it's been a _long_ day, sorry!

Carlos Hathcock = sniper


----------



## Sigung86

Kacey said:
			
		

> Whoops... it's been a _long_ day, sorry!
> 
> Carlos Hathcock = sniper



sniper = ebay


----------



## SFC JeffJ

ebay=asses


----------



## hwarangdo-adam

this is my forum


----------



## Swordlady

hwarangdo-adam said:
			
		

> this is my forum


 
Wrong thread, dude.

Asses = the Bush administration


----------



## Kacey

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Wrong thread, dude.
> 
> Asses = the Bush administration



The Bush administration = laughingstock of Europe


----------



## SFC JeffJ

laughingstock of Europe=France


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

France = Pro-USA


----------



## Sam

pro usa = bandwagon


----------



## KenpoSterre

bandwagon=media class


----------



## zDom

media class = journalists


----------



## Sam

journalists = newspapers


----------



## Kacey

Sam said:


> journalists = newspapers



newspapers = advertising


----------



## Ceicei

advertising = annoying


----------



## KenpoSterre

annoying=automatic toilets that flush while your in the middle of goign to the bathroom


----------



## bluemtn

going to the bathroom=  what my male co- workers like to announce they have to do as they rush in that direction.


*Have to understand where I work, and why I don't consider it as anything more than hilarious*


----------



## Sam

what my male co- workers like to announce they have to do as they rush in that direction. = pick up a girlfriend


----------



## zDom

pick up a girlfriend = clumsy girl


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

zDom said:


> pick up a girlfriend = clumsy girl



Clumsy girl = Lorena Bobbitt :ninja: :enguard:


----------



## zDom

Nevada_MO_Guy said:


> Lorena Bobbitt :ninja: :enguard:



= bobbed it (ouch)


----------



## KenpoSterre

bobbed it=when people with gorgeous long hair cut it off(and not in the sake of charity but for the sake of popularity)


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

KenpoSterre said:


> when people with gorgeous long hair cut it off


when people with gorgeous long hair cut it off = Rapunzel


----------



## crushing

Rapunzel = Cabbage


----------



## KenpoSterre

cabbage=health nuts


----------



## zDom

health nuts = trail mix


----------



## Ceicei

trail mix = lost on the path


----------



## matt.m

lost on the path = seeking knowledge


----------



## hongkongfooey

matt.m said:


> lost on the path = seeking knowledge


 

Seeking knowledge = reading a book


----------



## IWishToLearn

reading a book = looking for knowledge


----------



## Ceicei

looking for knowledge = doing research


----------



## IWishToLearn

Doing research = I'm freakin tired


----------



## Ceicei

I'm freakin tired = the night is still young in CA


----------



## IWishToLearn

the night is still young in CA = (unfortunately not with a herniated disc) WAAAIIITTRREEESSS!!


----------



## Ceicei

WAAAIIITTRREEESSS!! = I think you meant "NNNNUUURRRSSSSEEEE!!!"

(Sorry, hope you feel better tonight)


----------



## Kacey

"NNNNUUURRRSSSSEEEE!!!" = Animaniacs


----------



## IWishToLearn

Animaniacs = Yikes.


----------



## bluemtn

Yikes!=  Expecting to have brother and his family of 4 to move back in!

(I can't stand his wife, which is a *long *story)


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

tkdgirl said:


> Yikes!=  Expecting to have brother and his family of 4 to move back in!
> 
> (I can't stand his wife, which is a *long *story)


Expecting to have brother and his family of 4 to move back in! = The Griswold Family


----------



## crushing

Nevada_MO_Guy said:


> Expecting to have brother and his family of 4 to move back in! = The Griswold Family


 

The Griswold Family = Walleyworld


----------



## Sam

walleyworld = dead dog


----------



## hongkongfooey

Sam said:


> walleyworld = dead dog


 
Dead dog = Rin Tin Tin


----------



## Ceicei

Rin Tin Tin = movie


----------



## KenpoSterre

movie=fattening expensive popcorn that doesn't tastt much better than home popped.


----------



## KenpoSterre

that was my three hundreth post!  artyon:


----------



## Xue Sheng

KenpoSterre said:


> that was my three hundreth post!  artyon:


 
that was my three hundreth post = Congratulations


----------



## Xue Sheng

KenpoSterre said:


> movie=fattening expensive popcorn that doesn't tastt much better than home popped.


 
fattening expensive popcorn that doesn't tastt much better than home popped = Microwave


----------



## SFC JeffJ

microwave=tin foil hat


----------



## KenpoSterre

tin foil hat= berets


----------



## IWishToLearn

berets = I hate the French. (I'm 1/3 French so I'm allowed. )


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

IWishToLearn said:


> berets = I hate the French. (I'm 1/3 French so I'm allowed. )


I hate the French = United Nations


----------



## hongkongfooey

Nevada_MO_Guy said:


> I hate the French = United Nations


 

United Nations = impotent


----------



## zDom

impotent = Smiling Bob (before he was smiling)


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Smiling Bob=Church of the Sub-Genius.


----------



## Sam

church of the sub - genuis = ... submarine.


----------



## Kacey

submarine = The Beatles (yellow submarine)


----------



## SFC JeffJ

The Beatles=Raid


----------



## Sam

raid = bugspray


----------



## IWishToLearn

Bugspray = YAY I FINALLY GOT RID OF THE DAM FLEA INFESTATION IN MY APARTMENT WOOOO!!!


----------



## Kacey

"YAY I FINALLY GOT RID OF THE DAM FLEA INFESTATION IN MY APARTMENT WOOOO!!!" = time to get a dog and start over  :uhohh:


----------



## IWishToLearn

Time to get a dog and start over = I hate dogs


----------



## Kacey

IWishToLearn said:


> I hate dogs


= my condolences


----------



## KenpoSterre

my condolences= *hands over a tissue*


----------



## IWishToLearn

= world's smallest violin


----------



## Ceicei

world's smallest violin = :sadsong:


----------



## IWishToLearn

Ceicei said:


> world's smallest violin = :sadsong:


Uh...
"Little Diagram"=What Do You Say To That?


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

IWishToLearn said:


> Uh...
> "Little Diagram"=What Do You Say To That?


What do you Say to That? = Who's on first, What's on second, I Don't Know's on third.


----------



## Kacey

Who's on first, What's on second, I Don't Know's on third = Abbott & Costello


----------



## Sam

abbott and costello = crazy numbers


----------



## crushing

crazy numbers = eights


----------



## IWishToLearn

crushing said:


> crazy numbers = eights


Eights = Go fish.


----------



## Ceicei

Go fish = card game


----------



## IWishToLearn

Ceicei said:


> Go fish = card game


Card game = poker face

Side note: Why do I feel like Ceicei is following me?


----------



## Henderson

IWishToLearn said:


> Card game = poker face


 
2nd degree burns


----------



## IWishToLearn

2nd degree burns = my sunburn from hawaii


----------



## Sam

my sunburn from hawaii = toasting marshmellows over lava


----------



## Kacey

toasting marshmellows over lava = Mauna Loa


----------



## Sam

mauna loa = macademia nuts.


----------



## IWishToLearn

macadamia nuts = mm choc chip cookies


----------



## bydand

mm choc chip cookies = expanding waistline


----------



## IWishToLearn

expanding waistline = back to training!


----------



## hongkongfooey

IWishToLearn said:


> expanding waistline = back to training!


 
Back to training = bruises


----------



## Ceicei

bruises = temporary combat-induced tattoos


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

temporary combat-induced tattoos = need-to-train targets


----------



## hongkongfooey

OnlyAnEgg said:


> temporary combat-induced tattoos = need-to-train targets


 
NEED TO TRAIN TARGETS = FOCUS MITTS


----------



## IWishToLearn

hongkongfooey said:


> NEED TO TRAIN TARGETS = FOCUS MITTS


focus mitts = WHAP!


----------



## Sam

whap = I wanna spar!


----------



## IWishToLearn

Sam said:


> whap = I wanna spar!


= let's rumble


----------



## Sam

lets rumble = you comin to my studio?


----------



## hongkongfooey

Sam said:


> lets rumble = you comin to my studio?



You comin to my studio = directions


----------



## Ceicei

directions = lost


----------



## Kacey

Lost = my mother's car in a mall parking lot


----------



## bluemtn

my mother's car in a mall parking lot=  someone thought we were stealing their car


----------



## Sam

someone thought we were stealing their car
 = ok, someone for real needs to teach me to drive.


----------



## bluemtn

ok, for real someone needs to teach me to drive=  pay for food, lodging, and airfare and I'm there!


----------



## hongkongfooey

tkdgirl said:


> ok, for real someone needs to teach me to drive= pay for food, lodging, and airfare and I'm there!


 

Pay for food, lodging, and airfare, and I'm there! = expensive


----------



## Ceicei

expensive = home repair projects that bring up bigger hidden problems


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Home repair projects that bring up bigger hidden problems=The Pentagon Papers.


----------



## KenpoSterre

the pentagon papers=what the heck is that?


----------



## zDom

KenpoSterre said:


> the pentagon papers=what the heck is that?



What the heck is that? = old leftovers


----------



## crushing

old leftovers = Leftover Salmon


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Leftover Salman=Farm Raised


----------



## crushing

Farm Raised = Daisy Duke


----------



## bluemtn

Daisy Duke=  no longer young


----------



## Xue Sheng

no longer young = me


----------



## Ceicei

me = who?


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

Ceicei said:


> me = who?



Who? = Dr. Who


----------



## KenpoSterre

dr. who=painful prods stuck in my body


----------



## bluemtn

painful prods stuck in my body=  OUCH!


----------



## Sam

ouch = oral surgery (I am STILL hurting)


----------



## KenpoTex

oral surgery=Novocain (sp?)


----------



## KenpoSterre

novacian=shoes


----------



## Sam

...how did THAT connection come about?

shoes = high heels


----------



## KenpoSterre

I thought about novacian and i saw a mental image of mocassins which rung the bell: shoes.

high heels= excellent combat items


----------



## KenpoSterre

what the heck is novacian???????


----------



## Sam

sterre, do you know what novacane is?

Excellent combat items = a broom or staff


----------



## KenpoSterre

Sam said:


> sterre, do you know what novacane is?
> 
> Excellent combat items = a broom or staff



no


----------



## Sam

It's a powerful drug. It makes you not feel pain.

anyway, we are on the term "a broom or a staff"


----------



## Kacey

Sam said:


> sterre, do you know what novacane is?
> 
> Excellent combat items = a broom or staff





KenpoSterre said:


> no



Sterre, novacaine is an anesthetic commonly used by dentists.

broom or a staff = training tool for low kickers


----------



## KenpoSterre

training tool for low kickers=ouch


----------



## Sam

Ouch = your 200 lb 6 foor 1 instructor falling on you


----------



## KenpoSterre

your 200 lb 6 foor 1 instructor falling on you=that happened to me once!


----------



## crushing

that happened to me once!=You shouldn't grab me, Johnny. My mother grabbed me once... ONCE!


----------



## Sam

You shouldn't grab me, Johnny. My mother grabbed me once... ONCE! = the last time my father raised a hand to me I told him "I swear to ****ing god if you touch me I will kill you"


----------



## Ceicei

the last time my father raised a hand to me I told him "I swear to ****ing god if you touch me I will kill you" = self preservation


----------



## SFC JeffJ

self preservation=jam


----------



## zDom

JeffJ said:


> self preservation=jam




jam = toast


----------



## Ceicei

toast = cinnamon


----------



## HKphooey

Ceicei said:


> toast = cinnamon


 
cinnamon=apple pie


----------



## bydand

HKphooey said:


> cinnamon=apple pie



Apple Pie = Momma


----------



## KenpoSterre

momma=i love you mommy!


----------



## zDom

KenpoSterre said:


> momma=i love you mommy!




i love you mommy! = sweet kid


----------



## Ceicei

sweet kid = big eyes


----------



## Kacey

big eyes = Japanese anime


----------



## KenpoSterre

big eyes= anima


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

KenpoSterre said:


> big eyes= anima



anima = Samurai 7


----------



## Carol

Samurai 7 = The Keating 5


----------



## zDom

Carol Kaur said:


> Samurai 7 = The Keating 5




Keating 5 = Batman (1)


----------



## Xue Sheng

zDom said:


> Keating 5 = Batman (1)


 
Batman (1) = Joker (0)


----------



## KenpoSterre

joker (0)=Drac (no offense ment)


----------



## Ceicei

Drac = MartialTalk user


----------



## bookworm_cn317

MartialTalk user= ME, bookworm_cn317!


----------



## Kacey

me = I


----------



## KenpoSterre

I=that is so selfish. everyone should think about me and if you aren't going to think about me cut the legalities and start thinking about me(a quote from one of my friends)


----------



## Ceicei

that is so selfish. everyone should think about me and if you aren't going to think about me cut the legalities and start thinking about me (a quote from one of my friends) = snore zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Sam

snore zzz = 3rd shift


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

Sam said:


> snore zzz = 3rd shift



3rd shift = 3rd Rock from the Sun


----------



## Kacey

3rd Rock from the Sun = aliens


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

Kacey said:


> 3rd Rock from the Sun = aliens



aliens = Azguard


----------



## Sam

wth is that alien?


----------



## Kacey

Azguard = Area 51


----------



## KenpoSterre

wht is that alien=is wht, what or who or why or wtf? you type so fast you made some sort of error and I have no idea how to reply to that


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

Sam said:


> wth is that alien?


That is Thor, he is an Azguard on Stargate SG-1.



KenpoSterre said:


> wht is that alien=is wht, what or who or why or wtf? you type so fast you made some sort of error and I have no idea how to reply to that


I think she means *w*hat *t*he *h*eck  



Kacey said:


> Azguard = Area 51


Area 51 = Independence Day


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Independence Day=Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Kacey

Thomas Jefferson = founding father


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

Kacey said:


> Thomas Jefferson = founding father



founding farther = James Madison


----------



## ABN

James Madison = Madison Avenue


----------



## Fionn McCool

ABN said:


> James Madison = Madison Avenue


 
Madison Avenue = Avenue of the Stars


----------



## Hand Sword

Avenue of the stars = HollyWood Walk of fame


----------



## Sam

hollywood walk of fame = hollywoodland


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

Sam said:


> hollywood walk of fame = hollywoodland



hollywoodland = George Reeves


----------



## Swordlady

George Reeves = Superman (surprised no one posted this yet!)


----------



## hongkongfooey

superman = dork in tights


----------



## wee_blondie

dork in tights - ROBIN HOOD: MEN IN TIGHTS

Love the film!!


----------



## bookworm_cn317

ROBIN HOOD: MEN IN TIGHTS= VERY funny film!


----------



## Sigung86

bookworm_cn317 said:


> ROBIN HOOD: MEN IN TIGHTS= VERY funny film!


 
Windex


----------



## Kacey

Windex = concussed birds


----------



## Sam

concussed birds = cussing birds


----------



## hongkongfooey

Sam said:


> concussed birds = cussing birds


 
Cussing bird = big bird being chased by the swedish chef. Bork, bork, bork!


----------



## zDom

hongkongfooey said:


> Cussing bird = big bird being chased by the swedish chef. Bork, bork, bork!



big bird being chased by the swedish chef = best Thanksgiving dinner _EVER_


----------



## Drac

zDom said:


> big bird being chased by the swedish chef = best Thanksgiving dinner _EVER_


 
Best Thanksgiving dinner,Big Bird with stuffing....


----------



## Sam

big bird with stuffing = stuffed partridge


----------



## Drac

Sam said:


> big bird with stuffing = stuffed partridge


 
The Partridge Family stuffing themselves on Big Bird...


----------



## Sam

Drac said:


> The Partridge Family stuffing themselves on Big Bird...


 
5 golden rings 4 calling birds 3 french hens 2 turtle doves and a partridge in a pear tree


----------



## hongkongfooey

Sam said:


> 5 golden rings 4 calling birds 3 french hens 2 turtle doves and a partridge in a pear tree


 

Partridge in a pear tree = Danny Bonaduce hiding from his NA counselor


----------



## Drac

hongkongfooey said:


> Partridge in a pear tree = Danny Bonaduce hiding from his NA counselor


 
and attempting to see if he can smoke pear tree leaves...


----------



## hongkongfooey

Drac said:


> and attempting to see if he can smoke pear tree leaves...


 
smoking pear tree leaves = a tough one


----------



## Drac

Sorry...


----------



## hongkongfooey

Drac said:


> Sorry...


 
sorry = a game by parker brothers


----------



## Sam

monopoly


----------



## Drac

Sam said:


> monopoly


 
What the phone companies had until the 90's...


----------



## hongkongfooey

Sam said:


> monopoly


 
monopoly = long *** game


----------



## Kacey

hongkongfooey said:


> monopoly = long *** game



long *** game = Life (the board game)


----------



## Drac

Kacey said:


> long *** game = Life (the board game)


 
Life makes you crazy at times....


----------



## hongkongfooey

Drac said:


> Life makes you crazy at times....


 

SSDD


----------



## Sam

what does ssdd mean?


----------



## hongkongfooey

same **** different day


----------



## zDom

hongkongfooey said:


> same **** different day




same **** different day =  poorly maintained outhouse


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

zDom said:


> same **** different day =  poorly maintained outhouse



poorly maintained outhouse = Dirty Job.


----------



## Carol

Dirty Job = Someone's gotta do it


----------



## bluemtn

Someone's gotta do it=  talk to that difficult customer


----------



## Ceicei

talk to that difficult customer = customer service showing friendly smile during, then run out screaming afterwards....


----------



## SFC JeffJ

customer service showing friendly smile during, then run out screaming afterwards....=situation normal.


----------



## zDom

JeffJ said:


> customer service showing friendly smile during, then run out screaming afterwards....=situation normal.



situation normal = SNAFU (a World War II acronym that I won't spell out...)


----------



## zDom

zDom said:


> situation normal = SNAFU (a World War II acronym that I won't spell out...)



Wait: let me try this again with the G-rated version:

situation normal = "all fouled up" (SNAFU!)


----------



## Drac

zDom said:


> Wait: let me try this again with the G-rated version:
> 
> situation normal = "all fouled up" (SNAFU!)


 
SNAFU=When a traffic stop to advise the driver of a burned out headlight turns into a felony arrest..


----------



## bluemtn

traffic stop turns into a felony arrest=   usually means drugs are involved here.


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

tkdgirl said:


> traffic stop turns into a felony arrest=   usually means drugs are involved here.



drugs are involved here = U.S. Customs


----------



## Carol

U.S. Customs = ICE


----------



## Sam

Ice = WINTER!!!!


----------



## hongkongfooey

Winter = ex girlfriend


----------



## crushing

ex girlfriend = cheap perfume


----------



## Carol

crushing said:


> ex girlfriend = cheap perfume


 
cheap perfume = not my thing


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Carol Kaur said:


> cheap perfume = not my thing


 
not my thing= competing, though I'm starting to consider it.


----------



## zDom

bookworm_cn317 said:


> not my thing= competing, though I'm starting to consider it.



competing = pushing myself harder


----------



## bluemtn

pushing myself harder=  at something I'm passionate about


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

at something I'm passionate about=My Martial Art! :asian:


----------



## bookworm_cn317

My Martial Art!= Tae Kwon Do


----------



## someguy

Tae Kwon Do= Kicking


----------



## IWishToLearn

Kicking = No higher than sternum without damaging your own anatomy.


----------



## xMarishltenx

No higher than sternum without damaging your own anatomy = family jewels


----------



## crushing

Family Jewels = Dustin Diamond (Screech)


----------



## bluemtn

Dustin Diamond=  Saved by the Bell, whom I heard is a Martial artist


----------



## Sam

whom I heard is a Martial artist = my best friend's ex


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

my best friend's ex = really hot


----------



## Ceicei

really hot = sun


----------



## Kacey

sun = flaming ball of gas


----------



## zDom

Kacey said:


> sun = flaming ball of gas



flaming ball of gas = juvenile humor (involving flatulation + lighter)


----------



## Kacey

zDom said:


> flaming ball of gas = juvenile humor (involving flatulation + lighter)



juvenile humor = The Lion King (where the original quote came from)


----------



## Sam

the lion king = "did we order this lunch to go?" "no, why?" "Because THERE IT GOES!!!!"


----------



## bluemtn

"Did we order this lunch to go?
"No.  Why?"
"Because, there it goes!"

=  What the hyena's said about two lion cubs


----------



## Sam

What the hyena's said about two lion cubs = make mine a cub sandwich!


----------



## bluemtn

make mine a cub sandwich=  why would anyone want to eat those cuties?


----------



## hongkongfooey

tkdgirl said:


> make mine a cub sandwich= why would anyone want to eat those cuties?


 

Why would anyone want to eat those cuties? = dinner


----------



## Kacey

dinner = homemade zucchini lasagna (YUM!)


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

Kacey said:


> dinner = homemade zucchini lasagna (YUM!)



homemade zucchini lasagna = Take Home Chef.


----------



## hongkongfooey

Nevada_MO_Guy said:


> homemade zucchini lasagna = Take Home Chef.


 
Take home chef = food network


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Food Network=Good Eats!


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Good Eats = White Castle


----------



## bydand

White Castle = Electrocardiogram


----------



## HKphooey

Electrocardiogram=Singing Telegram


----------



## crushing

Singing Telegram = Preaching Billy Graham


----------



## bydand

crushing said:


> Singing Telegram = Preaching Billy Graham



Preaching Billy Graham = snore


----------



## zDom

bydand said:


> Preaching Billy Graham = snore



snore = sleep apnea


----------



## hongkongfooey

sleep apnea = pissed off woman


----------



## zDom

hongkongfooey said:


> sleep apnea = pissed off woman




pissed off woman = wife


----------



## hongkongfooey

Wife = someone's daughter


----------



## Kacey

someone's daughter = butterfly kisses


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Kacey said:


> someone's daughter = butterfly kisses


Butterfly kisses=eyelashes


----------



## hongkongfooey

Eyelashes = paint the barn


----------



## crushing

paint the barn = Paint Horses


----------



## bydand

Paint Horses = Apache


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

bydand said:


> Paint Horses = Apache



Apache = Attack Helicopter


----------



## Kacey

Nevada_MO_Guy said:


> Apache = Attack Helicopter



Attack Helicopter = Blue Thunder


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Blue Thunder=Bad storm


----------



## zDom

JeffJ said:


> Blue Thunder=Bad storm



bad Storm = misbehaving X-woman


----------



## Kacey

zDom said:


> bad Storm = misbehaving X-woman



misbehaving X-woman = Rogue


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Rogue= Han Solo


----------



## Kacey

Han Solo = The Millenium Falcon


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Kacey said:


> Han Solo = The Millenium Falcon


The Millenium Falcon=a really old bird


----------



## zDom

JeffJ said:


> The Millenium Falcon=a really old bird



a really old bird = Woody Woodpecker


----------



## bluemtn

woody woodpecker=  annoying laughter


----------



## bydand

annoying laughter=SpongeBob SquarePants.


----------



## Carol

bydand said:


> annoying laughter=SpongeBob SquarePants.


 
SpongeBob SquarePants = Pineapple


----------



## bydand

Pineapple=Upside down cake


----------



## Carol

bydand said:


> Pineapple=Upside down cake


 
Upside down cake = well flip it back right side up again!


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

Carol Kaur said:


> Upside down cake = well flip it back right side up again!



well flip it back right side up again! = That will leave a bruise.


----------



## Carol

That will leave a bruise = aww heck, do it anyway


----------



## zDom

Carol Kaur said:


> That will leave a bruise = aww heck, do it anyway



aww heck, do it anyway = my attorney advised me not to (we miss ya, Hunter S. Thompson)


----------



## Kacey

my attorney advised me not to = I plead the 5th


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Kacey said:


> my attorney advised me not to = I plead the 5th


 
I plead the 5th.= I didn't do it, Nobody saw me do it, you can't prove anything cuz the sheep are lying!


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

bookworm_cn317 said:


> I plead the 5th.= I didn't do it, Nobody saw me do it, you can't prove anything cuz the sheep are lying!



I didn't do it, Nobody saw me do it, you can't prove anything cuz the sheep are lying! = "Say No to Drugs"


----------



## Ceicei

"Say No to Drugs" = slogan


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

slogan = Better Living Through Chemistry


----------



## Carol

Randy Strausbaugh said:


> slogan = Better Living Through Chemistry


 
Better living through chemistry = I like chemistry


----------



## Arizona Angel

I like Chemistry=Worst grade in school


----------



## Kacey

Worst grade in school = gym (and yet, here I sit, over 20 years after I left school... with almost that much time in TKD).


----------



## SFC JeffJ

gym=nice bouncy floor


----------



## bydand

nice bouncy floor=soft chushy walls


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

soft cushy walls = rubber room


----------



## crushing

rubber room=prophylactic chamber


----------



## Ceicei

prophylactic chamber = sound-proof


----------



## Ping898

Sound-proof = floor padding doesn't work if people stomp


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

Floor padding doesn't work if people stomp= another good reason to practice outdoors


----------



## Ceicei

another good reason to practice outdoors = nice, warm sunny day


----------



## Ping898

nice, warm sunny day = trip to the beach


----------



## SFC JeffJ

trip to the beach=girl watching


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

girl watching = habit forming


----------



## Ping898

habit forming = muscle memory


----------



## zDom

Ping898 said:


> habit forming = muscle memory



muscle memory = repetition


----------



## samurai69

zDom said:


> muscle memory = repetition


 
repetition = repetition


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

samurai69 said:


> repetition = repetition



repetition = Frequency.


----------



## crushing

Frequency = Kenneth


----------



## HKphooey

Kenneth=Southpark


----------



## Drac

Southpark= A strange town...


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Drac said:


> Southpark= A strange town...


A strange town=Erie Indiana.

(remember that show?)


----------



## HKphooey

Erie Indiana=Twilight Zone


----------



## Drac

TwilightZone= A very eerie place..


----------



## g-bells

a very eerie place= elm street


----------



## HKphooey

elm street=horror flick


----------



## Drac

horror flick=Nightmare on Elm St.


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Nightmare on Elm St. = Cool glove


----------



## Nevada_MO_Guy

fnorfurfoot said:


> Nightmare on Elm St. = Cool glove



Cool glove = ICON


----------



## SFC JeffJ

ICON=Macintosh


----------



## Drac

Macintosh=Apple


----------



## HKphooey

Apple=pie


----------



## bluemtn

pie=  good with ice cream


----------



## Ceicei

good with ice cream = brownies!


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Brownies = Willow


----------



## bluemtn

Willow=  a very strange movie!


----------



## zDom

tkdgirl said:


> Willow=  a very strange movie!



a very strange movie = THX 1138


----------



## g-bells

zDom said:


> a very strange movie = THX 1138


a strange movie= stir of echos


----------



## Ceicei

stir of echos = yelling for help on a cliff in a ravine


----------



## Drac

Yelling for help on a cliff in a ravine=A Cliffhanger...


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Cliffhanger=Old serials


----------



## Kacey

old serials = sepia print


----------



## crushing

sepia print = an old fashion look


----------



## g-bells

an old fashion look=bell bottoms


----------



## HKphooey

bell bottoms=Boogie Nights


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Boogie Nights = Roller Girl


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Boogie Nights=The Hustle


----------



## Drac

The Hustle=Disco Inferno


----------



## Kacey

Disco Inferno = John Travolta


----------



## Ping898

John Travolta = Grease


----------



## zDom

Ping898 said:


> John Travolta = Grease



Grease = monkey


----------



## HKphooey

monkey=spank


----------



## bluemtn

spank=  booty


----------



## Drac

booty=shake


----------



## bluemtn

shake=  MMMMMM!  chocolate banana is my favorite!


----------



## Drac

shake= favorite= Chocolate Malts


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Chocolate Malts = Movie theaters


----------



## zDom

fnorfurfoot said:


> Chocolate Malts = Movie theaters



Movie theaters = sticky floors


----------



## Drac

sticky floors=caused by unknown substances...


----------



## crushing

caused by unknown substances = cinemuck


----------



## g-bells

cinemuck=clean it up


----------



## Ceicei

clean it up = chores


----------



## Hand Sword

chores= a sore back


----------



## HKphooey

sore back=backbreaker  (kenpo style )


----------



## Drac

backbreaker=forgetting to slap properly when bing thrown...


----------



## HKphooey

forgetting to slap properly when bing thrown...=Priceless


----------



## Carol

HKphooey said:


> forgetting to slap properly when bing thrown...=Priceless


 

Priceless = It doesn't have a price on it.


----------



## Drac

Carol Kaur said:


> Priceless = It doesn't have a price on it.


 
 The menus of those real expensive resturnants


----------



## HKphooey

The menus of those real expensive resturnants=small portions


----------



## Drac

small portions= names you cannot pronounce..


----------



## HKphooey

names you cannot pronounce=DELL support


----------



## bydand

HKphooey said:


> names you cannot pronounce=DELL support



DELL Support = :lfao:


----------



## Drac

bydand said:


> DELL Support



Dell Support= Direct and live from Pakestan


----------



## g-bells

direct and live from pakastan=war


----------



## Drac

war=What is it good for? Absolutely nothing!!!! Edwin Starr...


----------



## bydand

Drac said:


> war=What is it good for? Absolutely nothing!!!! Edwin Starr...



What is it good for? Absolutely nothing!!!! Edwin Starr... = 25 years


----------



## Drac

25 years=When my current age was unimaginable...


----------



## zDom

Drac said:


> 25 years=When my current age was unimaginable...



When my current age was unimaginable = 1976


----------



## crushing

zDom said:


> When my current age was unimaginable = 1976


 

1976 = US Bicentennial


----------



## bydand

crushing said:


> 1976 = US Bicentennial



US Bicentennial = Celebration


----------



## HKphooey

Celebration=Kool and the Gang


----------



## bydand

Kool and the Gang = Bell bottoms


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bell bottoms = end of tongue (clapper)


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

clapper = classic commercial


----------



## Drac

classic commercial=Alka-Seltzer's "I-can't-believe-I-ate-the-whole-thing"..


----------



## crushing

Alka-Seltzer's "I-can't-believe-I-ate-the-whole-thing"..= "Now thatsa spicy meatball"


----------



## Drac

"Now thatsa spicy meatball"=Bromo-Seltzer


----------



## bluemtn

Bromo-Seltzer=  Alka Seltzer


----------



## Ping898

Alka Seltzer = Plop, Plop, Fizz, Fizz...Oh What a Relief it is


----------



## zDom

Ping898 said:


> Alka Seltzer = Plop, Plop, Fizz, Fizz...Oh What a Relief it is



...Oh What a Relief it is = Thank GOD I found a restroom!


----------



## bydand

Thank GOD I found a restroom! = McDonalds food.


----------



## Xue Sheng

McDonalds food = oxymoron


----------



## Drac

oxymoron=Intellegent Supervisors..


----------



## bluemtn

Intelligent Supervisors=  An EXTREMELY rare occurence (sp?)


----------



## Ceicei

An EXTREMELY rare occurence = once in a blue moon


----------



## Drac

once in a blue moon= How often supervisors make an intelligent decision..


----------



## ArmorOfGod

How often supervisors make an intelligent decision = rare occurance


----------



## g-bells

rare occurance= supervisor actually working


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Supervisor Actually working = Urban Myth


----------



## Drac

Hey , this is turning into a supervisor bashing thread...I don't have a problem with it if the "powers-that-be-don't."..


----------



## Ceicei

Hey , this is turning into a supervisor bashing thread...I don't have a problem with it if the "powers-that-be-don't.".. = so are you one of these supervisors?


----------



## Drac

Ceicei said:


> Hey , this is turning into a supervisor bashing thread...I don't have a problem with it if the "powers-that-be-don't.".. = so are you one of these supervisors?


 
No not me, not anymore anyway..When I left the nightclub I ran in Fla better than half the employees left shortly here after because the new super was such a {censored}


----------



## crushing

Urban Myth = Urban Meyer

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urban_Meyer


----------



## Kacey

Urban Meyer = football


----------



## g-bells

footbal=ohio st. over michigan


----------



## Drac

g-bells said:


> footbal=ohio st. over michigan


 
YES!!!!!!


----------



## g-bells

i see you are between cleveland and akron every here of youngstown cause thats were i live. yes=buckeyes


----------



## bydand

buckeyes=little nuts


----------



## airdawg

little nuts=mixed nuts (movie with steve martin)


----------



## g-bells

little nuts = hard to crack:uhyeah:


----------



## bydand

Mixed nuts = Ohio State fans.

Sorry g-bells, you were a bit slower posting the answer than airdawg. Have to go with the first answer, even though I would love to go with yours.


----------



## Drac

Ohio State fans= RULE..


----------



## g-bells

rule=no.1 buckeyes kick butt


----------



## Drac

buckeyes kick butt=Always


----------



## bydand

Always = remember to take your lithium.


----------



## Drac

remember to take your lithium..You take it..I'll stick with BEER..


----------



## g-bells

you take it i'll stick with beer=yeah beer, beer is good


----------



## Drac

beer is good=Ice Cold Beer is BETTER...


----------



## Ceicei

Ice Cold Beer is BETTER... = good hangover


----------



## Drac

good hangover=There is NO such thing as a good hangover...


----------



## Ceicei

There is NO such thing as a good hangover... = spending the night in the drunk tank


----------



## Drac

spending the night in the drunk tank= An excellent deterrent to drinking again...


----------



## bydand

An excellent deterent to drinking = diapers, and midnight feedings.


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Diaper, and midnight feedings = Thankfully, don't have to do that anymore.


----------



## Drac

bydand said:


> An excellent deterent to drinking = diapers, and midnight feedings.


 

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Ping898

fnorfurfoot said:


> Diaper, and midnight feedings = Thankfully, don't have to do that anymore.


 
Thanksfully, don't have to do that anymore = go to high school!


----------



## Drac

go to high school..AGAIN???Not for love or money..


----------



## Ceicei

AGAIN???Not for love or money.. = torture


----------



## g-bells

torture=submission


----------



## Drac

submission=surrender


----------



## Kacey

surrender = belly-up


----------



## bushidomartialarts

belly up = republican administration


----------



## Drac

republican administration=Buns Up..


----------



## Ceicei

Buns Up.. = :moon:


----------



## Drac

Ceicei said:


> Buns Up.. = :moon:


 
LOL...


----------



## ArmorOfGod

Drac said:


> republican administration=Buns Up..


 
Buns Up = Order Up!


----------



## g-bells

order up = no coke just pepsi


----------



## Drac

no coke just pepsi=I'll go somehwere else...


----------



## Ping898

Drac said:


> no coke just pepsi=I'll go somehwere else...


I'll go somehwere else...= I know when I am not wanted


----------



## Drac

I know when I am not wanted=Anyplace that does not have Coke doesn't want me...


----------



## crushing

Anyplace that does not have Coke doesn't want me=Kate Moss


----------



## Drac

crushing said:


> Anyplace that does not have Coke doesn't want me=Kate Moss


 
LOL


----------



## ArmorOfGod

Kate Moss =  Needs to eat a sammich


----------



## Drac

Needs to eat a sammich=A *BIG *sammich with fries and a shake..


----------



## Kacey

A *BIG *sammich with fries and a shake.. = fast food


----------



## Drac

fast food=Named thus because it speeds you to the grave..


----------



## Ceicei

Named thus because it speeds you to the grave.. = lead foot


----------



## Kacey

lead foot = speeding ticket


----------



## bydand

speeding ticket = Pay to play


----------



## KenpoTex

pay to play=arcade games


----------



## bydand

arcade games = My college Major


----------



## Drac

My college Major=Never went to college, went to A LOT of college bars..


----------



## Lisa

Never went to college, went to A LOT of college bars.. = oh, the memories.


----------



## bookworm_cn317

oh, the memories= childhood


----------



## Ping898

childhood = soccer


----------



## Drac

soccer-bruised shins


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Bruised shins = Blocking kicks


----------



## Drac

Blocking kicks- many techniques


----------



## kachi

Many Techniques = Much Training


----------



## Ceicei

Much Training = proficient


----------



## Drac

proficient-Serious student..


----------



## Kacey

serious student = instructor's reward


----------



## zDom

Kacey said:


> serious student = instructor's reward



instructor's award = yet another plaque


----------



## Ceicei

yet another plaque = Highly decorated wall


----------



## Carol

Ceicei said:


> yet another plaque = Highly decorated wall


 
Highly decorated wall = saves painting costs


----------



## Ceicei

saves painting costs = wallpaper


----------



## Drac

wallpaper-hard to get blood off of


----------



## Ceicei

hard to get blood off of = clues for CSI to follow


----------



## SFC JeffJ

clues for CSI to follow=that blue light they shine of everything


----------



## Ping898

that blue light they shine of everything=glows


----------



## bluemtn

glows= Tape I used for actors to see so they don't tumble down steps


----------



## Carol

Tape I used for actors to see so they don't tumble down steps = I need some


----------



## bluemtn

I need some=  I'd tell you, but you'll get grossed out (think birthday dinner)


----------



## Solidman82

I'd tell you, but you'll get grossed out (think birthday dinner) = Intruiging


----------



## bluemtn

Intriguing=  Lisa's "Uncle Chew" avatar.  What will she think of next?!


----------



## Drac

What will she think of next???=Can't wait...


----------



## Solidman82

Can't wait...=Payday soon.


----------



## Drac

Payday soon=Money for next seminar..


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Money for next seminar = Money?  What money?


----------



## SFC JeffJ

Money!  What money?=college student


----------



## Ping898

college student= SPRING BREAK!!!!


----------



## Drac

SPRING BREAK!!!-Alcohol and pretty girls in thongs....


----------



## bluemtn

Alcohol and pretty girls in thongs=  I'd much rather see the good looking guys!


----------



## Solidman82

I'd much rather see the good looking guys!= One reason to go to the local gay bar


----------



## Ceicei

One reason to go to the local gay bar = another place to get alcohol


----------



## bluemtn

Another place to get alcohol=  your local pharmacy


----------



## zDom

tkdgirl said:


> Another place to get alcohol=  your local pharmacy



your local pharmacy = one of the few places with more drugs circulating than Keith Richard's bloodstream


----------



## bluemtn

one of the few places with more drugs circulating than Keith Richard's bloodstream=  I just can't top that one!


----------



## Ceicei

I just can't top that one! = lost the tall tale contest


----------



## Solidman82

lost the tall tale contest= the friendly giant.


----------



## Kacey

the (big) friendly giant = Roald Dahl


----------



## bluemtn

Roald Dahl=  who's that?


----------



## Kacey

tkdgirl said:


> Roald Dahl=  who's that?



Who's that? = do you know me?


----------



## Xue Sheng

who's that? = I have no idea


----------



## Kacey

Xue Sheng said:


> who's that? = I have no idea



FYI:  Roald Dahl writes children's books - most famously, The BFG (Big Friendly Giant), James and the Giant Peach, Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (source novel for Willy Wonka), and Matilda, among quite a few others.

I have no idea = politician


----------



## SFC JeffJ

politician=hypocrite.


----------



## Xue Sheng

hypocrite = dishonest

Just had to add this

A hypocrite is the kind of politician who would cut down a redwood tree, then mount the stump and make a speech for conservation. &#8212; Adlai Stevenson




Kacey said:


> FYI: Roald Dahl writes children's books - most famously, The BFG (Big Friendly Giant), James and the Giant Peach, Charlie and the Chocolate Factory (source novel for Willy Wonka), and Matilda, among quite a few others.



Thanks


----------



## bydand

dishonest=padded bra


----------



## Ping898

padded bra = tissues


----------



## Drac

tissues=Please don't sqeeze the Charmine


----------



## Kacey

Please don't squeeze the Charmin = Mr. Whipple


----------



## Drac

Mr. Whipple= an icon of 70's TV advertizing...


----------



## bluemtn

an icon of 70's advertising=  too young to remember anything about that


----------



## zDom

tkdgirl said:


> an icon of 70's advertising=  too young to remember anything about that



too young to remember anything about that = The Civil War


----------



## Aikikitty

The Civil War = North and South


----------



## bluemtn

North and South=  a long and boring movie


----------



## Ceicei

a long and boring movie = snoozer


----------



## Drac

snoozer=The Golf Channel..


----------



## bluemtn

golf channel=  isn't that ALL espn channels?


----------



## Drac

tkdgirl said:


> golf channel= isn't that ALL espn channels?


 
Not sure..One of the channels on the dish network says the golf channel...


----------



## bluemtn

Drac said:


> Not sure..One of the channels on the dish network says the golf channel...


 
= asked a rhetorical question


----------



## Drac

tkdgirl said:


> = asked a rhetorical question


 
My bad...


----------



## bluemtn

Drac said:


> My bad...


 

not a problem!


----------



## Ceicei

not a problem! = denial


----------



## bluemtn

denial=  It's not winter


----------



## Solidman82

It's not winter= I really hate snow.


----------



## Drac

I really hate snow=Hurry up Summer...


----------



## bluemtn

Hurry up summer...=  so we can get tans


----------



## terryl965

tkdgirl said:


> Hurry up summer...= so we can get tans


 
so we can get tans= golden crisp


----------



## Drac

golden crisp-More like golden silky...


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

More like golden silky = Chivas Regal


----------



## Xue Sheng

Chivas Regal = one bad headache


----------



## bluemtn

One bad headache=  makes me moody


----------



## zDom

tkdgirl said:


> One bad headache=  makes me moody



makes me moody = lack of nookie


----------



## Drac

lack of nookie=Chivas Regal will ease the pain..


----------



## crushing

Chivas Regal will ease the pain.. = Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## dragonswordkata

Hunter S= Fear and loathing


----------



## bydand

Fear and loathing = Brothers ex-wife


----------



## Drac

Brothers ex-wife=That sucks..


----------



## Ceicei

That sucks.. = vaccuum


----------



## Kacey

vaccuum = chore


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Chore = Put off for as long as possible


----------



## Ceicei

Put off for as long as possible = unpleasant things


----------



## bydand

unpleasant things= back of the fridge.


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Back of the Fridge = Source of strange noises


----------



## Drac

Source of strange noises=One of my cats snoring...


----------



## Ceicei

One of my cats snoring... = motor warming up for action


----------



## Drac

motor warming up for action-My Harley at idle...


----------



## bydand

My Harley at idle = Sweet Rumble


----------



## Drac

Sweet Rumble=Kerkur Pipes..


----------



## Shaderon

KerKur Pipes = Smoking Pipes


----------



## crushing

Smoking Pipes = Jay and Silent Bob


----------



## zDom

crushing said:


> Smoking Pipes = Jay and Silent Bob



 Jay and Silent Bob = Silence of the Lambs


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Silence of the Lambs = Larry the Cable Guy


----------



## Shaderon

Larry the Cable Guy = The Mask


----------



## HKphooey

Shaderon said:


> Larry the Cable Guy = The Mask


 
The Mask= Zoro


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Zoro = Mexican Hero


----------



## Shaderon

Mexican hero - Spicy Food


----------



## Carol

Shaderon said:


> Mexican hero - Spicy Food



Spicy food = Indian


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Carol Kaur said:


> Spicy food = Indian


 
Spicy food= Apu from The Simpsons


----------



## Laurentkd

Apu = Homer


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Homer = DOH!!!


----------



## KempoGuy06

DOH!!!=money

B


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Money = There never seems to be enough


----------



## KempoGuy06

fnorfurfoot said:


> Money = There never seems to be enough


???????

There never seems to be enough = skittles

B


----------



## Drac

skittles= What my cats do across the linoleum floor...


----------



## KempoGuy06

What my cats do accros the linoleum floor = cheeseburger

B


----------



## JBrainard

cheeseburger = Macdonald's, Blah!


----------



## Drac

Macdonald's=Ronald.


----------



## KempoGuy06

Ronald = Donald Trump

B


----------



## Drac

Donald Trump= The Apprentice..


----------



## KempoGuy06

The Apprentice = really bad hair

B


----------



## Shaderon

The Apprentice = Alan Sugar


----------



## KempoGuy06

Alan Sugar = coffee

B


----------



## Drac

coffee=Necessary...


----------



## KempoGuy06

Necessary = Double Stuffed Oreos

B


----------



## Shaderon

Double stuffed oreos = Chocolate Chip cookies


----------



## KempoGuy06

Chocolate Chip cookies = malls

B


----------



## Drac

malls=expensive...


----------



## KempoGuy06

Expensive = Aston Martin V12 Vanquish

B


----------



## Drac

Aston Martin V12 Vanquish=Drool..


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Drool = SI Swimsuit issue


----------



## Drac

SI Swimsuit issue=cold shower


----------



## Shaderon

cold shower = icy shock


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Cold Shower = Broken heater


----------



## Shaderon

broken heater = training room


----------



## Drac

training room=serious..


----------



## Kacey

serious = potentially dangerous


----------



## Drac

potentially dangerous=necessary


----------



## Shaderon

necessary = air


----------



## Drac

air=travel


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Travel = Wish I could right now.


----------



## Drac

Wish I could right now=retire from this idiotic place...


----------



## Kacey

Drac said:


> Wish I could right now=retire from this idiotic place...



retire from this idiotic place = you and me both


----------



## Drac

you and me both-very happy...


----------



## KempoGuy06

very happy = ice cold case of beer

B


----------



## JBrainard

KempoGuy06 said:


> very happy = ice cold case of beer
> 
> B


 
ice cold case of beer = bliss


----------



## Shaderon

bliss = being left alone


----------



## JBrainard

being left alone = being able to relax


----------



## KempoGuy06

being able to relax = laying on the beach w/an ice cold drink in hand

B


----------



## zDom

KempoGuy06 said:


> being able to relax = laying on the beach w/an ice cold drink in hand
> 
> B



laying on the beach w/an ice cold drink in hand = paradise


----------



## bluemtn

Laying on the beach w/ an ice cold drink in hand=  my idea of a perfect vacation


----------



## KempoGuy06

my idea of a perfect vaction = Italy

B


----------



## crushing

Italy = Das Boot


----------



## JBrainard

Das Boot = A yellow submarine


----------



## bookworm_cn317

crushing said:


> Italy = Das Boot


 

Das Boot= das shoe


----------



## Kacey

JBrainard said:


> Das Boot = A yellow submarine



A yellow submarine = The BEATLES!!!


----------



## LuzRD

the beetles= a hard days night


----------



## Shaderon

A hard days night = working the late shift


----------



## Drac

working the late shift=Trying to keep awake..


----------



## HKphooey

Trying to keep awake=Jolt Cola


----------



## Skip Cooper

Jolt cola = sugar crash


----------



## Kacey

sugar crash = afternoon nap


----------



## bydand

afternoon nap = forgotten pleasure


----------



## Ceicei

forgotten pleasure = childhood laughter


----------



## Drac

childhood laughter= an excellent sound...


----------



## KempoGuy06

an excellent sound = waves hitting the beach

B


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Waves hitting the beach = What I hear at night during the summer.


----------



## Drac

What I hear at night during the summer=The Harleys off in the distance..


----------



## JBrainard

The Harleys off in the distance.. = ...setting off car alarms.


----------



## Drac

setting off car alarms= Damn those straight pipes..


----------



## KempoGuy06

damn those straight pipes = 69 Mustang Cobra

B


----------



## Shaderon

69 mustang cobra = koenigsegg


----------



## KempoGuy06

koenigsegg = Ill cut off my own leg for one

B


----------



## Shaderon

I'll cut my own leg off for one = A gold medal from an international tournament


----------



## KempoGuy06

a gold medal from an international tournament = something I hope to achieve one day

B


----------



## KempoGuy06

something I hope to achieve one day = president of the world

B


----------



## Xue Sheng

president of the world = not thinking big enough


----------



## LuzRD

not thinking big enough= an average life


----------



## bookworm_cn317

an average life= my life


----------



## LuzRD

my life= now or never


----------



## zDom

LuzRD said:


> my life= now or never



now or never = an ultimatum


----------



## JBrainard

an ultimatum = my wife (no offence to the women out there, that really is the first thing that popped into my head)


----------



## KempoGuy06

my wife = wait dont have one (or a girlfriend  )

B


----------



## Laurentkd

wait don't have one = a kangaroo


----------



## bookworm_cn317

a kangaroo = Australian animal


----------



## LuzRD

a kangaroo = australian beer


----------



## bookworm_cn317

australian beer = Foster's


----------



## HKphooey

Foster's=Home of Imaginary Friends


----------



## Kacey

Home of Imaginary Friends = The 100 Acre Wood


----------



## bluemtn

The 100 Acre Wood=  A place in one of my favorite childrens books.


----------



## Kacey

A place in one of my favorite childrens books = Narnia


----------



## bluemtn

Narnia=  wardrobe


----------



## Kacey

wardrobe = fur coats


----------



## Ceicei

fur coats = warm and fuzzy


----------



## Kacey

warm and fuzzy = faux fur slippers


----------



## bluemtn

Faux fur slippers=  make feet sweaty


----------



## Ceicei

make feet sweaty = vinyl mats


----------



## Shaderon

vinyl mats = I slip on them


----------



## HKphooey

I slip on them=bannana peels


----------



## Shaderon

Banana peels = A nice snack wrapper


----------



## KempoGuy06

a nice snack wrapper = oreos

B


----------



## Shaderon

oreos = dunking


----------



## KempoGuy06

dunking = swimming pools

B


----------



## crushing

swimming pools = bikinis


----------



## Shaderon

bikinis = beaches


----------



## KempoGuy06

beaches = sharks

B


----------



## Drac

sharks=Hungry..


----------



## KempoGuy06

hungry = big juicy steak w/baked potato and salad

B


----------



## Drac

big juicy steak w/baked potato and salad=With a nice red wine..


----------



## KempoGuy06

with a nice red wine = some good music

B


----------



## JBrainard

some good music = metal


----------



## KempoGuy06

metal = cars

B


----------



## Drac

metal=Led Zepplin


----------



## JBrainard

Led Zepplin = Stairway to Heaven


----------



## Drac

Stairway to Heaven= a Classic...


----------



## KempoGuy06

a classic = 69 Mustang Shelby Cobra GT500

B


----------



## JBrainard

69 Mustang Shelby *Cobra* GT500 = G.I. Joe


----------



## fnorfurfoot

G.I.Joe = "and knowing is half the battle"


----------



## KempoGuy06

"and knowing is half the battle" = words to describe why we train

B


----------



## Shaderon

words to descibe why we train = to better ourselves


----------



## KempoGuy06

to better ourselves = our mission in life

B


----------



## Drac

our mission in life=Is sometimes unclear..


----------



## Shaderon

is sometimes unclear = anothers intention


----------



## crushing

anothers intention = Mothers of Invention


----------



## KempoGuy06

mothers of invention = MADD

B


----------



## Kacey

MADD = mothers with a mission


----------



## Shaderon

mothers with a mission = parents evening


----------



## bookworm_cn317

parents evening= GET A BABYSITTER!!


----------



## Ceicei

GET A BABYSITTER!! = "The Evil Vicky"


----------



## crushing

"The Evil Vicky"  =  Icky


----------



## KempoGuy06

Icky = sticky

B


----------



## crushing

sticky = wicket


----------



## KempoGuy06

wicket = flick it

B


----------



## zDom

KempoGuy06 said:


> wicket = flick it
> 
> B



flick it = booger


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Booger = Captain Underpants


----------



## bluemtn

Captain Underpants=  could less be worn for a superhero?!?


----------



## Ceicei

could less be worn for a superhero?!? = you mean Super Thong?


----------



## Drac

you mean Super Thong=I sure hope it's a female hero,,,


----------



## Laurentkd

...a female hero = wonder woman


----------



## Drac

Wonder Woman-Drool...


----------



## KempoGuy06

drool = snore

B


----------



## Shaderon

snore = dream


----------



## JBrainard

dream = Dream Theater


----------



## Shaderon

Dream Theatre = Great music


----------



## JBrainard

Great music = Bathory


----------



## crushing

Bathory = blood bath


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Blood Bath = Vampires (Drac)


----------



## Shaderon

Vampires = Van Helsing


----------



## Ceicei

Van Helsing = vampire hunter


----------



## crushing

vampire hunter = Catfish Hunter


----------



## Ceicei

Catfish Hunter = Cajun food


----------



## bluemtn

Cajun food=  spicy, but YUMMY!


----------



## Drac

YUMMY=Wonder Woman (sorry I couldn't resist)


----------



## bluemtn

Wonder Woman=  70's heroin


----------



## HKphooey

70's heroin=Bionic Woman!


----------



## Drac

Bionic Woman=Jamie Sommers


----------



## Ceicei

Jamie Sommers = movie partner with Million Dollar Man


----------



## HKphooey

movie partner with Million Dollar Man= Lee Majors- the Fall Guy


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Lee Majors - The Fall Guy = Waiting for it to come out on DVD


----------



## HKphooey

Waiting for it to come out on DVD= The TV series Land of the Lost!


----------



## Drac

The TV series Land of the Lost=Saturday Morning memories..


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Saturday Morning memories = Where did the good cartoons go?


----------



## HKphooey

Saturday Morning memories= Hong Kong Phooey  (could not resist)


----------



## Drac

Hong Kong Phooey = The Impossibles


----------



## Ceicei

The Impossibles = that movie...


----------



## Laurentkd

Ceicei said:


> The Impossibles = that movie...


 

that movie = farris buller's day off (something random huh!)


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Ferris Bueller's Day Off = Ben Stein


----------



## HKphooey

Ben Stein=Beer Stein


----------



## Shaderon

Beer Stein - getting drunk


----------



## Drac

getting drunk=Wedding receptions..


----------



## Shaderon

Wedding receptions = Cheesy music


----------



## Drac

Cheesy music=A wedding band..


----------



## fnorfurfoot

A wedding band = The Wedding Singer


----------



## crushing

The Wedding Singer = Isaac Bashevis Singer


----------



## bookworm_cn317

crushing said:


> The Wedding Singer = Isaac Bashevis Singer


 
Isaac Bashevis Singer = He was an author, right?


----------



## bluemtn

He was an author, right?=  Samuel Clemmens (sorry-  don't know the exact spelling)


----------



## Ceicei

Samuel Clemmens (sorry-  don't know the exact spelling) = Samuel Clemens aka Mark Twain


----------



## Drac

Mark Twain=Tom Sawyer


----------



## HKphooey

Samuel Clemens aka Mark Twain=12 feet


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Tom Sawyer = Mean, mean pride


----------



## Drac

HKphooey said:


> Samuel Clemens aka Mark Twain=12 feet


 
*Off Topic*...By the mark,twain..You get a reppie for that..*Return to topic*


----------



## bookworm_cn317

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Tom Sawyer = Mean, mean pride


 
Mean, mean pride = RUSH, which is an AWESOME rock band!


----------



## HKphooey

Rush=New Album May 1st!  Yeah baby!!!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

New Album May 1st! Yeah baby!!! = Snakes and Arrows


----------



## crushing

Snakes and Arrows = Thulsa Doom


----------



## HKphooey

Thulsa Doom=Conan


----------



## Drac

Conan- The Barbarian


----------



## JBrainard

The Barbarian - D&D


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

D&D = Raistlin


----------



## Shaderon

Raistlin = Dragonlance


----------



## KempoGuy06

Dragonlance = video games


----------



## Shaderon

video games = asteroids


----------



## HKphooey

asteroids=old school!


----------



## Drac

old school!=No school like it..


----------



## Ceicei

No school like it.. = sleep and get an "A"!


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Sleep and get an "A" = If only it was that easy


----------



## Drac

If only it was that easy=School in general


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

School in general=Band!


----------



## Drac

Band=Marching


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Marching = Toy Soldiers


----------



## Drac

Toy Soldiers=Great plastic toys...


----------



## zDom

Drac said:


> Toy Soldiers=Great plastic toys...



Great plastic toys... = um... MT After Dark topic?


----------



## Ceicei

um... MT After Dark topic = stuff not for the faint of heart :uhyeah:


----------



## crushing

stuff not for the faint of heart = Purposefully receiving kicks to the groin


----------



## JBrainard

Purposefully receiving kicks to the groin = masochism


----------



## bookworm_cn317

masochism = ooo, kinky!


----------



## bushidomartialarts

ooo, kinky = you want me to put that _where?_


----------



## HKphooey

you want me to put that _where?=bananna in the tailpipe_


----------



## crushing

_bananna in the tailpipe = bug up the noise_


----------



## Ceicei

_ bug up the noise_ = Rich Parson's motorcycle thread


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Rich Parson's motorcycle thread = Haven't had the pleasure


----------



## geocad

fnorfurfoot said:


> Rich Parson's motorcycle thread = Haven't had the pleasure


 
Haven't had the pleasure = A second date


----------



## Ceicei

A second date = more fun


----------



## JBrainard

HKphooey said:


> you want me to put that _where?=bananna in the tailpipe_


 
I wanted to give you a positive rep for that one cuz it made me bust out laughing, but the dialog box told me that I need to spread the love around.



Ceicei said:


> A second date = more fun



more fun = hitting a home run


----------



## Ceicei

hitting a home run = final 9th inning win


----------



## Skip Cooper

final 9th inning win=no traffic, everyone left after the 7th


----------



## Laurentkd

everyone left after the 7th = going to a Royals game (or was that leaving after the 3rd....)


----------



## fnorfurfoot

going to a Royals game (or was that leaving after the 3rd....) = True Sox fans never leave early


----------



## HKphooey

True Sox fans never leave early=There is always next year


----------



## ChingChuan

There is always next year=That's the year I'll be taking my finals


----------



## JBrainard

That's the year I'll be taking my finals = Final Destination


----------



## Shaderon

Final Destination = Gory film


----------



## JBrainard

Gory film = Hostle


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Hostel = Since when did horror movie equal "let's gross everybody out with blood & guts."


----------



## JBrainard

Since when did horror movie equal "let's gross everybody out with blood & guts." = The Texas Chainsaw Massacre


----------



## ChingChuan

The Texas Chainsaw Massacre=yuck!


----------



## crushing

yuck! = pears


----------



## ChingChuan

pears=apples


----------



## JBrainard

apples = oranges


----------



## Aikikitty

oranges = pears


----------



## bookworm_cn317

pears =  one of the few fruits I love


----------



## ChingChuan

one of the few fruits I love=brussel sprouts 

(it's my sister's favorite vegatable  )


----------



## Ceicei

brussel sprouts = edible miniature bushes


----------



## fnorfurfoot

edible miniature bushes = broccoli


----------



## JBrainard

broccoli = smells like farts


----------



## ChingChuan

smells like farts=my first aikido lesson


----------



## HKphooey

my first aikido lesson=Hard to Kill (the movie)


----------



## hongkongfooey

Hard to Kill = One of Segal's better movies


----------



## Skip Cooper

One of Segal's better movies = his fu manchu falls off


----------



## hongkongfooey

his fu manchu falls off = John Bobbit


----------



## LuzRD

John Bobbit = better him than me!


----------



## ChingChuan

better him than me = the very painful technique I learnt three weeks ago


----------



## JBrainard

the very painful technique I learnt three weeks ago = I'm double jointed


----------



## crushing

I'm double jointed = Cheech and Chong


----------



## bushidomartialarts

cheech and chong = newest medical drama on cbs


----------



## JBrainard

newest medical drama on cbs = soap operas posing as dramatic series


----------



## bushidomartialarts

soap operas posing as dramatic series = my teen students' dating lives


----------



## fnorfurfoot

My teen student's dating lives = Nonexistent


----------



## Ceicei

Nonexistent = Sleep? What's sleeping?


----------



## Skip Cooper

sleep = what i used to do before the kids were born


----------



## Ceicei

what i used to do before the kids were born = all-night conversations


----------



## HKphooey

Ceicei said:


> what i used to do before the kids were born = all-night conversations


 

all-night conversations=campfire with good friends


----------



## bookworm_cn317

HKphooey said:


> all-night conversations=campfire with good friends


 

campfire with good friends = something I would NEVER do


----------



## Aikikitty

something I would NEVER do = mud wrestle in a octagon cage with a rhino


----------



## JBrainard

mud wrestle in a octagon cage with a rhino = Get ready to die.


----------



## Ceicei

Get ready to die = when no escape is possible and fighting back didn't work


----------



## crushing

Get ready to die = Wendy's Triple with Cheese


----------



## Ceicei

crushing said:


> Get ready to die = Wendy's Triple with Cheese



[I like your answer better than mine.  Let's go with yours....]

- Ceicei


----------



## Ceicei

Wendy's Triple with Cheese = quick stomach ache


----------



## Yeti

Ceicei said:


> Wendy's Triple with Cheese = quick stomach ache


 
quick stomach ache = take two of these and call me in the morning


----------



## Kacey

Yeti said:


> quick stomach ache = take two of these and call me in the morning


take two of these and call me in the morning = cliche about doctors


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Cliche about doctors = turn your head and cough


----------



## Kacey

Turn your head and cough = army physical


----------



## Ceicei

army physical = boot camp


----------



## Drac

boot camp=Pain


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Pain = dentist appointment


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Pain = Poison Ivy where the sun don't shine


----------



## Yeti

Poison ivy where the sun don't shine = one hell of a bad decision


----------



## KempoGuy06

one hell of a bad decision = drinking 8 different kinds of liquor on my 21st birthday

B


----------



## Drac

21st birthday= A very long time ago..


----------



## KempoGuy06

a long time ago = in a galaxy far away

B


----------



## Yeti

in a galaxy far away = where Pluto is no longer a planet
(ok not really but work with me)


----------



## crushing

where Pluto is no longer a planet = but Uranus is


----------



## KempoGuy06

but Uranus is = really big (hahaha)

B


----------



## Ceicei

really big = ego


----------



## crushing

ego = id


----------



## Drac

id=Forbidden Planet


----------



## Yeti

Forbidden Planet = the next Discovery Channel special


----------



## Carol

the next Discovery Channel special = The Secret Powers of the Mighty Kangaroos


----------



## LawDog

id = Mother in Law


----------



## KempoGuy06

mother in law = dont have one

B


----------



## Drac

dont have one=hangover


----------



## KempoGuy06

hangover = man i hate those

B


----------



## fnorfurfoot

man, I hate those = muscle spasm in my eye lid


----------



## Ceicei

muscle spasm in my eye lid = tic


----------



## fnorfurfoot

tic = tac


----------



## Yeti

tac = toe


----------



## Ceicei

toe = three in a row


----------



## Kacey

three in a row = three strikes, you're out


----------



## mjd

Kacey said:


> three in a row = three strikes, you're out


 
three strikes you're out = hot dogs


----------



## KempoGuy06

hot dogs = beer

B


----------



## Drac

beer=Cold


----------



## Kacey

cold = ice


----------



## crushing

ice = Iceman


----------



## Drac

ice=Tea


----------



## Yeti

Iceman = Yeti (sorry...couldn't resist)


----------



## JBrainard

Yeti = caucasian bigfoot


----------



## HKphooey

JBrainard said:


> Yeti = caucasian bigfoot


 
caucasian bigfoot=HKphooey (size 14 1/2 feet)


----------



## KempoGuy06

size 14 1/2 feet = holy crap

B


----------



## JBrainard

holy crap = what happens when the Pope goes #2


----------



## crushing

what happens when the Pope goes #2 = Vatican Vacation


----------



## JBrainard

Vatican Vacation = not something I would enjoy


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Not something I would enjoy = Spending another week long vacation with my inlaws


----------



## Yeti

Spending another week long vacation with my inlaws = suicidal tendencies


----------



## Drac

suicidal tendencies= 8 hrs in a legal update class..


----------



## Kacey

8 hours in a legal updates class = graduate school


----------



## KempoGuy06

graduate school = ill never get there

B


----------



## Drac

ill never get there=Chief of Police


----------



## KempoGuy06

Chief of police = Batman

B


----------



## Yeti

Batman = Catwoman


----------



## KempoGuy06

catwoman = michelle pfeiffer

B


----------



## JBrainard

michelle pfeiffer = getting older


----------



## Drac

getting older=still hot...


----------



## Yeti

still hot = my mouth 1/2 hour after eating a jalapeno pepper


----------



## KempoGuy06

my mouth 1/2 hour after eating a jalapeno pepper = id rather be kicked in the (insert word)

B


----------



## Yeti

I'd rather be kicked in the (*SHINS*) = than eat fried green tomatoes


----------



## KempoGuy06

fried green tomatoes = they arent that bad

B


----------



## KempoGuy06

they arent that bad = snails

B


----------



## Drac

snails-Yuck


----------



## JBrainard

Yuck = raw squid (I love sushi but the raw squid... *shivers*)


----------



## Drac

raw squid=slimey


----------



## MartialArtHeart

slimey=... ya know what?  I'm gonna leave this one alone...


----------



## Ceicei

ya know what?  I'm gonna leave this one alone...  = I didn't hear you, LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA!


----------



## bookworm_cn317

I didn't hear you, LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA! = what I say when I hear something I would rather much prefer NOT hearing!


----------



## Drac

what I say when I hear something I would rather much prefer NOT hearing! = When I want your opinion I'll beat it outta you..


----------



## bydand

When I want your opinion I'll beat it out of you.. = Dad

(kidding, he was and is a great guy)


----------



## Drac

bydand said:


> When I want your opinion I'll beat it out of you.. = Dad
> 
> (kidding, he was and is a great guy)


 
*OFF TOPIC POST:*Actually I stole that line from the *"Elvira" *movie..*END OF OFF TOPIC POST...*


----------



## crushing

Dad = sad


----------



## Drac

sad=quoting movie dialoge...


----------



## bookworm_cn317

quoting movie dialogue = something I like to do


----------



## Kacey

Something I like to do = work on my house


----------



## Leopard claw

Work on my house = never ending


----------



## Ceicei

never ending = training


----------



## bydand

Training = bruises you paid for


----------



## Drac

bruises you paid for=A reminder of mistakes..


----------



## KempoGuy06

a reminder of mistakes = really high car insurance

B


----------



## Leopard claw

Really high car insurance = so easy a caveman can do it.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

so easy a caveman can do it = evolve


----------



## Leopard claw

Evolve = survive


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

survive = stay fit


----------



## Drac

stay fit = pump iron....


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

pump iron = iron lung


----------



## Ceicei

iron lung = *gasping*


----------



## Kacey

gasping = high altitude


----------



## Leopard claw

High altitude = ears popping


----------



## crushing

ears popping = Jiffy Pop Popcorn


----------



## Leopard claw

Jiffy pop popcorn = movies


----------



## Yeti

movies = expending your life's savings


----------



## crushing

expending your life's savings = feeding teenagers


----------



## Ceicei

feeding teenagers = bottomless pit


----------



## bushidomartialarts

bottomless pit = debating kenpo lineage


----------



## Ceicei

debating kenpo lineage = no resolution


----------



## Hand Sword

No resolution = everyone's right!


----------



## bookworm_cn317

everyone's right! == the world is boring!


----------



## zDom

bookworm_cn317 said:


> everyone's right! == the world is boring!



the world is boring! = virtual worlds are FUN!


----------



## Hawke

virtual worlds are FUN! = WOW (hehehe)


----------



## Boomer

WOW (hehehe) = that hot girl i saw at the bar


----------



## crushing

that hot girl i saw at the bar = without the adam's apple


----------



## Ceicei

without the adam's apple = the female gender


----------



## Boomer

the female gender = confusion


----------



## bookworm_cn317

confusion = Statistics class


----------



## Kacey

statistics class = insomnia cure


----------



## Boomer

insomnia cure = a speech by Jeff Speakman


----------



## crushing

a speech by Jeff Speakman = Kenpo Karate


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Kenpo Karate = Can't get enough


----------



## Ceicei

Can't get enough = chocolate


----------



## KempoGuy06

chocolate = ice cream

B


----------



## crushing

ice cream = kills!


----------



## KempoGuy06

kills! = Chuck Norris

B


----------



## Yeti

Chuck Norris = Round House Kick to the Head


----------



## crushing

Round House Kick to the Head = groin pains


----------



## Ceicei

groin pains = need a cup


----------



## Kacey

need a cup = teenage boy


----------



## KempoGuy06

teenage boy = what i wouldnt give to be that again

B


----------



## qi-tah

what i wouldnt give to be that again = pain free!


----------



## crushing

pain free! = dead


----------



## KempoGuy06

dead = I plan to live forever HAHAHA!!!

B


----------



## JBrainard

I plan to live forever HAHAHA!!! = Hopeful Taoist.


----------



## KempoGuy06

Hopeful Toaist = YEA!!!!!!! FRENCH TOAST!!!!!!!


B


----------



## bookworm_cn317

YEA!!!!!!! FRENCH TOAST!!!!!!! == What's for breakfast?


----------



## JBrainard

What's for breakfast? = generic corn flakes


----------



## crushing

generic corn flakes = scab collection


----------



## Drac

scab collection=Non-Union workers....


----------



## bushidomartialarts

non-union workers = cannon fodder for the system


----------



## KempoGuy06

cannon fodder for the system = pirates

B


----------



## zDom

KempoGuy06 said:


> cannon fodder for the system = pirates
> 
> B



pirates = Arrrgh!


----------



## crushing

Arrrgh! = Peter *Sarsgaard*


----------



## JBrainard

Peter Sarsgaard = Boys Don't Cry


----------



## Kacey

Boys don't cry = real men don't eat quiche


----------



## KempoGuy06

real men don't eat quiche = Man Law

B


----------



## crushing

Man Law = M136 AT-4


----------



## JBrainard

M136 AT-4 = What the hell?


----------



## Boomer

:bazook:



> Man Law = M136 AT-4


 
:lfao:   Infantrymen get it





What the hell? = congress


----------



## KempoGuy06

congress = dont know what the hell they are doing

B


----------



## JBrainard

dont know what the hell they are doing = McDojo teachers


----------



## Kacey

McDojo teachers = teaching what they were taught (mostly)


----------



## Boomer

teaching what they were taught (mostly) = leaving out the good stuff


----------



## KempoGuy06

leaving out the good stuff = how to do that brick thing that VanDam does in _Blood Sport_

B


----------



## JBrainard

how to do that brick thing that VanDam does in _Blood Sport = _no good unless you are attacked by a stack of bricks.


----------



## bushidomartialarts

no good unless you're attacked by a stack of bricks = stay away from my family reunion


----------



## tntma12

stay away from my family reunion = Crazies


----------



## kenpo rusty

Crazies = American Kenpoists


----------



## KempoGuy06

JBrainard said:


> how to do that brick thing that VanDam does in _Blood Sport = _no good unless you are attacked by a stack of bricks.


LOL

American Kenpoists = dont know any

B


----------



## Drac

dont know any=MA's that aren't a little crazy...


----------



## CoryKS

MA's that aren't a little crazy = jumbo shrimp


----------



## KempoGuy06

jumbo shrimp = shimp soup, shrimp salad, shrimp gumbo, shrimp burger, lemon shrimp..........Forest Gump is a great movie

B


----------



## crushing

shimp soup, shrimp salad, shrimp gumbo, shrimp burger, lemon shrimp..........Forest Gump is a great movie = Dr. Pepper


----------



## KempoGuy06

Dr. Pepper = Cherry Coke

B


----------



## tntma12

Cherry coke = gross


----------



## Drac

gross=Diet Cherry Coke...


----------



## HKphooey

Diet Cherry Coke=cat piss


----------



## KempoGuy06

cat piss = not fun

B


----------



## JBrainard

not fun = not training regularly


----------



## KempoGuy06

not training regularly = really sucks

B


----------



## Drac

really sucks=Not being able to train...


----------



## KempoGuy06

not being able to train = i hope that never happens

B


----------



## JBrainard

i hope that never happens = getting hit by lightening


----------



## Drac

getting hit by lightening=Shocking....


----------



## KempoGuy06

shocking = the fact that gas prices are so high

B


----------



## Yeti

the fact that gas prices are so high = a product of the system


----------



## zDom

Yeti said:


> the fact that gas prices are so high = a product of the system



a product of the system = modifications to Taeguek forms by the WTF


----------



## HKphooey

modifications to Taeguek forms by the WTF=What the F*#@!


----------



## Ceicei

What the F*#@! = major oops!


----------



## KempoGuy06

major oops! = ate some bad chicken for lunch

B


----------



## Yeti

ate some bad chicken for lunch = Oh,...that's gonna cost you.


----------



## KempoGuy06

Yeti said:


> ate some bad chicken for lunch = Oh,...that's gonna cost you.


Trust me it already has

Oh,...that's gonna cost you. = not stretching before you train

B


----------



## JBrainard

not stretching before you train = back pain


----------



## KempoGuy06

back pain = getting hit from behind at 60mph while your stopped

B


----------



## Yeti

getting hit from behind at 60mph while your stopped = one very unlucky day


----------



## geocad

one very unlucky day = finding out she transferred funds prior to moving out unexpectedly

(a very true story in my past)


----------



## Kacey

finding out she transferred funds prior to moving out unexpectedly = finding out her boyfriend stole your credit card number while helping a former roommate move out unexpectedly.

(a very true story from _my_ past).


----------



## KempoGuy06

finding out she transferred funds prior to moving out unexpectedly = waking up and finding out you roundhouse kicked everyone in your apartment complex in the head

(an very true story from _Chuck Norris'_ past).


----------



## HKphooey

waking up and finding out you roundhouse kicked everyone in your apartment complex in the head=Priceless!


----------



## Jdokan

HKphooey said:


> waking up and finding out you roundhouse kicked everyone in your apartment complex in the head=Priceless!


priceless=my kids smile


----------



## Yeti

my kids smile = the greatest things in the world


----------



## Drac

the greatest things in the world=Training with friends..


----------



## KempoGuy06

Training with friends... = good times

B


----------



## crushing

good times = Dy-no-mite!!!


----------



## KempoGuy06

Dy-no-mite = Napolean Dynamite

B


----------



## zDom

KempoGuy06 said:


> Dy-no-mite = Napolean Dynamite
> 
> B




Napolean Dynamite = "You know, like nunchuck skills, bowhunting skills, computer hacking skills... Girls only want boyfriends who have great skills."


----------



## Carol

"You know, like nunchuck skills, bowhunting skills, computer hacking skills... Girls only want boyfriends who have great skills." = Truth!


----------



## KempoGuy06

Truth = is hard to come by

B


----------



## HKphooey

is hard to come by=Trojan


----------



## crushing

Trojan = has serial number


----------



## bushidomartialarts

has serial number = 9 out of 10 on the breakfast scale


----------



## KempoGuy06

9 out of 10 on the breakfast scale = Lucky Charms

B


----------



## crushing

Lucky Charms = Sugar Bombs


----------



## KempoGuy06

sugar bombs = Sour Patch Kids

B


----------



## JBrainard

Sour Patch Kids = Garbage Pail Kids


----------



## KempoGuy06

Garbage Pail Kids = Oscar the groutch

B


----------



## Kacey

Oscar the grouch = Sesame Street


----------



## JBrainard

Sesame Street = Big yellow bird


----------



## zDom

Kacey said:


> Oscar the grouch = Sesame Street



Sesame Street = followed by "The Electric Company"


----------



## crushing

followed by "The Electric Company" = *HEY YOU GUYS!!!!!*


----------



## gnrail

*hey You Guys!!!!! = Wait For Me*


----------



## LuzRD

wait for me= ketchup


----------



## bookworm_cn317

ketchup = goes well with fries


----------



## crushing

goes well with fries = that shake


----------



## gnrail

that shake = rattle and roll


----------



## KempoGuy06

rattle and roll = shake and bake

B


----------



## crushing

shake and bake = pork chops and applesauce


----------



## JBrainard

pork chops and applesauce = Peter Brady


----------



## KempoGuy06

Peter Brady = Adrianne Curry 
B


----------



## JBrainard

Adrianne Curry = Curry... Yum.


----------



## Boomer

Curry... Yum = ruined tastebuds


----------



## HKphooey

ruined tastebuds=hot coffee


----------



## KempoGuy06

hot coffee = cold beer

B


----------



## JBrainard

cold beer = not just for breakfast any more


----------



## KempoGuy06

not just for breakfast anymore = Waffle House

B


----------



## JBrainard

Waffle House = International House of Pancakes


----------



## Boomer

International House of Pancakes = I hop


----------



## OUMoose

Boomer said:


> International House of Pancakes = I hop



Ihop = stuffed french toast.... mmmmmm..


----------



## Boomer

stuffed french toast = stuffed American belly


----------



## JBrainard

stuffed American belly = belly fat


----------



## Drac

belly fat-Relacore DOESN"T work...


----------



## JBrainard

Relacore DOESN"T work... = a fad


----------



## Drac

a fad=Neru Shirts


----------



## crushing

Neru Shirts = Dashiki Shirts


----------



## Drac

Dashiki Shirts=Still seen at times..


----------



## KempoGuy06

still seen at time = Olds 442

B


----------



## Drac

Olds 442= The black and gold Hurst edition..


----------



## KempoGuy06

The black and gold Hurst edition.. = me drooling

B


----------



## Drac

me drooling= 63 Corvette split window coupe..


----------



## KempoGuy06

63 Corvette split window coupe.. = me drooling *EVERYWHERE*

B


----------



## Drac

me drooling *EVERYWHERE= 57 Chevy Nomad ,71 Monte Carlo OR 73 Buick Riv...*


----------



## KempoGuy06

*57 Chevy Nomad ,71 Monte Carlo OR 73 Buick Riv...* = Im dead from dehydration (drooled to much)

B


----------



## JBrainard

drooled to much = my wife every night


----------



## LuzRD

my wife every night= thats asking for trouble

(LOL sorry)


----------



## HKphooey

thats asking for trouble=Inviting Michael Vick to a PETA convention.


----------



## KempoGuy06

Inviting Michael Vick to a *PETA* convention = *P*eople for the *E*ating of *T*asty *A*nimals

B


----------



## Kacey

*P*eople for the *E*ating of *T*asty *A*nimals = barbecue!!!!


----------



## Drac

barbecue=Ribs...


----------



## crushing

Ribs... = for her pleasure


----------



## JBrainard

for her pleasure =


----------



## KempoGuy06

= I want a beer

B


----------



## Boomer

I want a beer = I'm Irish


----------



## KempoGuy06

I'm Irish = I want a lot of beer

B


----------



## Boomer

I want a lot of beer = wife's gotta drive


----------



## Ceicei

wife's gotta drive = if you refuse to ask for directions


----------



## Drac

if you refuse to ask for directions=You are an idiot..


----------



## LuzRD

You are an idiot= must be a politician


----------



## crushing

must be a politician = money in the freezer


----------



## Kacey

money in the freezer = ice


----------



## Ceicei

ice = drink


----------



## tntma12

drink=sounds good


----------



## KempoGuy06

Sounds good = Red Hot Chili Peppers

B


----------



## Drac

Red Hot Chili Peppers=requires Rolaids


----------



## KempoGuy06

requires rolaids = they dont work for me

B


----------



## JBrainard

they dont work for me = opiate based prescription drugs


----------



## crushing

opiate based prescription drugs = Rush Limbaugh


----------



## HKphooey

Rush Limbaugh=Rush in Concert


----------



## JBrainard

Rush in Concert = Coming to a state fair near you!


----------



## terryl965

Coming to a state fair near you = Carnies at there best


----------



## LuzRD

Carnies at there best= Nomads, you know. Smell like cabbage. Small hands


----------



## ejaazi

Nomads, you know. Smell like cabbage. Small hands = Little people


----------



## Ceicei

Little people = young kids


----------



## LuzRD

young kids= know when to have fun (ALWAYS!!!)


----------



## Boomer

know when to have fun (ALWAYS!!!)= instead of sleeping


----------



## LuzRD

instead of sleeping=im on the computer


----------



## Boomer

im on the computer = martial typist


----------



## crushing

martial typist = ki-board


----------



## JBrainard

ki-board = board of directors


----------



## ejaazi

board of directors = high ranking instructors


----------



## HKphooey

high ranking instructors=home study courses


----------



## terryl965

Home study course = Bad Martial Arts.


----------



## HKphooey

Bad Martial Arts=Rex Kwon Do (Napolean Dynamite fame)


----------



## terryl965

HKphooey said:


> Bad Martial Arts=Rex Kwon Do (Napolean Dynamite fame)


 
Rex Kwon Do = Make believe people training


----------



## Boomer

Make believe people training =  streetfighter 2


----------



## ejaazi

street fighter 2 = a bad Steven Segal movie


----------



## JBrainard

a bad Steven Segal movie = all of them


----------



## ejaazi

all of them = including Van Damme.


----------



## tntma12

including Van Damme = Worst actor ever


----------



## crushing

Worst actor ever = William Shatner


----------



## dragonswordkata

William Shatner(bad acting - star trek) = price line


----------



## Aikikitty

price line = price is right


----------



## HKphooey

price is right=Bob Barker


----------



## LuzRD

Bob Barker= Happy Gilmore


----------



## Drac

Happy Gilmore=The Waterboy


----------



## Boomer

The Waterboy = overprotective mother


----------



## ejaazi

overprotective mother = momma's boy


----------



## Drac

momma's boy=Norman Bates


----------



## KempoGuy06

Norman Bates = transvestite (sp?)

B


----------



## crushing

transvestite = Hugh Grant


----------



## JBrainard

Hugh Grant = caught with a prostitute


----------



## crushing

caught with a prostitute = Eddie Murphy


----------



## KempoGuy06

Eddie Murphy = Charlie Murphy

B


----------



## JBrainard

Charlie Murphy = "I'm Rick James, *****!"


----------



## KempoGuy06

JBrainard said:


> Charlie Murphy = "I'm Rick James, *****!"


LOL! I was hoping some one would put that

"I'm Rick James, *****!" = What do the five fingers say to the face?

B


----------



## JBrainard

Thread derail.



KempoGuy06 said:


> "I'm Rick James, *****!" = What do the five fingers say to the face?


 
I can't remember.

Thread back on track.


----------



## KempoGuy06

What do the five fingers say to the face? = Slap *****!!!

B


----------



## JBrainard

Slap *****!!! = I don't want to know what that means.


----------



## terryl965

I don't want to know what that means

Trainingis like a bowl of jelly


----------



## Drac

Trainingis like a bowl of jelly=Sometimes you get your *** in a jam???


----------



## ejaazi

Sometimes you get your *** in a jam = sometimes that's the way it goes!


----------



## Kacey

sometimes that's the way it goes = life happens


----------



## crushing

life happens = Sounds like a condom advertisement


----------



## ejaazi

Sounds like a condom advertisement = late night television


----------



## Ceicei

late night television = Jay Leno Tonight Show


----------



## Drac

Jay Leno Tonight Show=Still miss Johnny Carson...


----------



## KempoGuy06

Still miss Johnny Carson = who doesnt?

B


----------



## JBrainard

who doesnt? = ...do meth these days (sheesh!)


----------



## Drac

do meth these days=losers


----------



## crushing

losers = The NFL's Detroit Lions


----------



## KempoGuy06

The NFL's Detroit Lions = Cincinnati Bengals

B


----------



## JBrainard

Cincinnati Bengals = Bengal cats


----------



## ejaazi

Bengal cats = Jacksonville Jaguars


----------



## KempoGuy06

Jacksonville Jaguars = drunk cheerleaders 

(maybe that was the panthers I can remember)

B


----------



## Drac

drunk cheerleaders =PARTY TIME...


----------



## KempoGuy06

PARTY TIME... = Bill and Ted's excelent adventure

B


----------



## JBrainard

Bill and Ted's excelent adventure = "69 dude!"


----------



## crushing

"69 dude!" = Pisces


----------



## JBrainard

Pisces = pi


----------



## bydand

Pi = weekly take home pay.


----------



## fnorfurfoot

weekly take home pay = gone before I ever see it


----------



## ejaazi

gone before I ever see it = taxes, taxes, and more taxes!


----------



## KempoGuy06

taxes, taxes and more taxes! = I hate taxes

B


----------



## Ceicei

I hate taxes = I hate paying on loan interest


----------



## bydand

I hate paying on loan interest = frigging bankers


----------



## KempoGuy06

friggin bankers = BURN THEM!!!!! 

B


----------



## Boomer

BURN THEM!!!!! - witches


----------



## ejaazi

witches = warlocks


----------



## Drac

warlocks=Male witches...


----------



## terryl965

Male witches
burn at the steak


----------



## Drac

burn at the steak= Burnt steak..MORTAL SIN...


----------



## ejaazi

burnt steak = becoming a vegetarian


----------



## LuzRD

becoming a vegetarian= id rather cook my own flesh for sustenance


----------



## bydand

I'd rather cook my own flesh for sustenance = Dinner with Hilary Clinton


----------



## Drac

Dinner with Hilary Clinton= Hard to keep food down...


----------



## ejaazi

Hard to keep food down = watching Bush on television!


----------



## Kacey

Watching Bush on television = time to put in a video


----------



## bydand

time to put in a video = "The African Queen" and popcorn


----------



## ejaazi

"The African Queen" and popcorn = DVD and a microwave


----------



## LuzRD

DVD and a microwave= my idea of splurging on a hot date! :ultracool


----------



## JBrainard

my idea of splurging on a hot date! = Olive Garden and a movie.


----------



## ejaazi

Olive Garden and a movie. = Italian food and "The Brave One".


----------



## JBrainard

"The Brave One" = looks cool, will probably suck


----------



## KempoGuy06

looks cool, will probably suck = the new Bionic Woman TV show

B


----------



## JBrainard

the new Bionic Woman TV show = Will the remakes ever stop!?!


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Will the remakes ever stop!?! = No, probably not, because, apparently TV shows/movies didn't exist BEFORE the mid-1980's


----------



## ejaazi

No, probably not, because, apparently TV shows/movies didn't exist BEFORE the mid-1980's  = no such show as the Bionic Child


----------



## crushing

no such show as the Bionic Child = rubber baby buggy bumpers


As a side note from:
http://library.thinkquest.org/05aug/01158/bionicMan.html

Not only was there the bionic man and woman, a bionic child, dog, and Bigfoot were also toyed with in this popular TV series until it ended in 1978.


----------



## Drac

ejaazi said:


> no such show as the Bionic Child


 
*Thank the Lord!!!!!!*They did a brief spin on a Bionic Child/Teen theme on one of the Bionic Woman episodes...


----------



## JBrainard

*Thank the Lord!!!!!! = *Evangelism


----------



## Kacey

Evangelism = Tammy Faye Bakker


----------



## Carol

Tammy Faye Bakker - root cause of mascara shortage


----------



## Drac

root cause of mascara shortage= Non stop tears and re-application...


----------



## crushing

Non stop tears and re-application... = submission training


----------



## ejaazi

submission training = ultimate fighting championship


----------



## JBrainard

ultimate fighting championship = just look out my window


----------



## crushing

just look out my window = deer


----------



## ejaazi

deer = look out for the headlights


----------



## bookworm_cn317

look out for the headlights = SPLAT!


----------



## bydand

SPLAT! = Bugs on the windshield


----------



## ejaazi

Bugs on the windshield = trip to the carwash


----------



## crushing

trip to the carwash = George Clinton


----------



## ejaazi

George Clinton = P Funk!


----------



## JBrainard

P Funk! = 'Can't fake the funk.


----------



## Drac

'Can't fake the funk..Do ya wanna funk..


----------



## KempoGuy06

Do ya wanna funk = "Oh we need the funk, gotta have that funk" (great song)

B


----------



## Drac

great song=Seasons of Love from the movie RENT...


----------



## KempoGuy06

the movie RENT = havent seen that one yet

B


----------



## Drac

havent seen that one yet=Spiderman 3


----------



## bydand

Spiderman 3 = :barf: more Tobey Maguire


----------



## Drac

bydand said:


> Spiderman 3 = :barf: more Tobey Maguire


 
Did you ever see the short lived TV Spiderman series???:barf:
Toby ain't that bad...


----------



## KempoGuy06

:barf: more Tobey Maguire = could be worse...could be Paul Walker

B


----------



## JBrainard

Paul Walker = Crappy movies.


----------



## ejaazi

Crappy movies = Steven Segal's last few movies on DVD


----------



## Boomer

Steven Segal's last few movies on DVD = sells on Ebay for $.49


----------



## Drac

sells on Ebay for $.49=Cheap...


----------



## KempoGuy06

cheap = White Castle burgers

B


----------



## bydand

White Castle burgers =:fart: need I say more?


Don't get me wrong, I like a few White Castle burgers when I get around one of their places, but....


----------



## Drac

bydand said:


> White Castle burgers =:fart: need I say more?


 
That about says it all...


----------



## Boomer

That about says it all = the end of the thread?


----------



## bookworm_cn317

the end of the thread? = NOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## JBrainard

NOOOOOOOOOOOO! = Darth Vader's last line in Star Wars Episode III


----------



## KempoGuy06

Darth Vader's last line = the dumbest line in a movie ever, "I live my life a quarter mile at a time" Vin Diesel _The Fast and The Furious_

B


----------



## JBrainard

Vin Diesel = Meathead


----------



## crushing

Meathead = Michael Stivic


----------



## JBrainard

Michael Stivic = Rob Reiner


----------



## CoryKS

Rob Reiner = The Princess Bride


----------



## Drac

The Princess Bride=Don't like it..


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Don't like it = Quiche


----------



## crushing

Quiche = Quicky?


----------



## CoryKS

Quicky = Like it.


----------



## Drac

Like it. Motorsickels


----------



## Ceicei

Motorsickels = motorized popsickles


----------



## KempoGuy06

motorized popsickles = spray on hair

B


----------



## JBrainard

spray on hair = A new low.


----------



## Drac

A new low=Dan certificates on E-Bay


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Drac said:


> A new low=Dan certificates on E-Bay


 

Dan certificates on E-Bay = WTF? And I ain't talkin about the TKD version.


----------



## KempoGuy06

WTF? = Saying you cant be admitted in a public school because of the color of your skin. (happened to me, honest story)

B


----------



## ejaazi

Saying you cant be admitted in a public school because of the color of your skin = *Chocolate Rain* (go to youtube and enter chocolate rain in the search box and then click on the original song by Tay Zonday - you'll understand)


----------



## bydand

Chocolate Rain = womans dream come true


----------



## crushing

womans dream come true = Scott G.


----------



## Drac

Scott G=bydand...


----------



## KempoGuy06

bydand = pimp hand

(dont ask)

B


----------



## Drac

pimp hand-How's yours?


----------



## KempoGuy06

How's yours? = gotta keep it strong

B


----------



## Drac

gotta keep it strong- Gotta keep it real..


----------



## bydand

*-Off Topic-*

Wow this went to hell in a handbasket fast this morning didn't it? LOL :lfao:


----------



## Drac

bydand said:


> *-Off Topic-*
> 
> Wow this went to hell in a handbasket fast this morning didn't it? LOL :lfao:


 
*Off Topic Response-Yes it did...*


----------



## KempoGuy06

*Off Topic Response Response*- *Anyone suprised that it went there while i was involved, cause Im not*

B


----------



## JBrainard

*Anyone suprised that it went there while i was involved, cause Im not = Neither am I*


----------



## KempoGuy06

neither am I = oh haha very funny

B


----------



## JBrainard

haha very funny = Young Frankenstein


----------



## KempoGuy06

Young Frankenstein = Gene Wilder

B


----------



## Lynne

Gene Wilder = Blazing Saddles


----------



## crushing

Blazing Saddles = Mel Brooks


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Mel Brooks = The Producers


----------



## bydand

The Producers = Really cheap fishing lure


----------



## Ceicei

Really cheap fishing lure = marshmallows


----------



## Drac

marshmallows=Smores


----------



## ejaazi

Smores = Oreos


----------



## bookworm_cn317

oreos = disgusting


----------



## KempoGuy06

disgusting = tofu

B


----------



## bydand

tofu = bland


----------



## Drac

bland=oatmeal


----------



## JBrainard

oatmeal = breakfast of champions


----------



## Drac

breakfast of champions=Wheaties


----------



## JBrainard

Wheaties = Quakers (I think my brain's still stuck on oatmeal).


----------



## KempoGuy06

Quakers = isnt that a religous group?

B


----------



## JBrainard

isnt that a religous group? = Scientologists


----------



## crushing

Scientologists = L. Ron Hubbard


----------



## terryl965

L.Ron Hubbard
Writer


----------



## JBrainard

L. Ron Hubbard = Dianetics


----------



## KempoGuy06

dianetics = im lost

B


----------



## JBrainard

lost = stupid TV show


----------



## bookworm_cn317

stupid tv show = spongebob squarepants


----------



## JBrainard

spongebob squarepants = Motorhead does a cover of the theme song


----------



## terryl965

JBrainard said:


> spongebob squarepants = Motorhead does a cover of the theme song


 

Motorhead
Rock Bamd


----------



## KempoGuy06

rock band = Metallica

B


----------



## terryl965

KempoGuy06 said:


> rock band = Metallica
> 
> B


 

Metallica
Sand man


----------



## KempoGuy06

sand man = Spiderman 3

B


----------



## JBrainard

Spiderman 3 = worst of the trilogy


----------



## MAFHonolulu

Worst of the trilogy = Matrix 3


----------



## Drac

Matrix 3=BORING!!!!


----------



## KempoGuy06

Boring!!! = School

B


----------



## Drac

School-nightmare..


----------



## crushing

Nightmare = Elm Street


----------



## JBrainard

Nightmare Elm Street = Halloween!


----------



## bydand

Halloween = little candy beggers


----------



## JBrainard

little candy beggers = junkies


----------



## crushing

junkies = junk in the trunk


----------



## JBrainard

junk in the trunk = a little isn't bad


----------



## bydand

A little isn't bad - single malt Scotch.


----------



## KempoGuy06

single malt Scotch = Ive never had any

B


----------



## JBrainard

Ive never had any = Really KempoGuy? I'm sorry.


----------



## Ceicei

Really KempoGuy? I'm sorry.  = empty apologies


----------



## crushing

empty apologies = celebrities/pro athletes after getting caught


----------



## JBrainard

celebrities/pro athletes after getting caught = not punished enough


----------



## KempoGuy06

not punished enough = the criminals in the world

B


----------



## Drac

the criminals in the world= The media


----------



## JBrainard

The media = controlled by the government


----------



## KempoGuy06

controlled by the government = the info on aliens 

B


----------



## Drac

the info on aliens =*Area 51*


----------



## JBrainard

*Area 51 = *experimental aircraft


----------



## KempoGuy06

experimental aircraft = SR-71 Blackbird (coolest freakin jet ever)

B


----------



## JBrainard

(coolest freakin jet ever) = "Thunderbirds are go!"


----------



## crushing

"Thunderbirds are go!" = Tuff Enuff


----------



## Ceicei

Tuff Enuff = website


----------



## bookworm_cn317

web site = martialtalk.com!


----------



## Drac

martialtalk.com!= A damn good place to hang out..


----------



## bydand

A damn good place to hang out.. = A Hockey arena on game night


----------



## KempoGuy06

a hockey arena on game night = BEER!!!!!!

B


----------



## JBrainard

BEER!!!!!! = not just for breakfast any more


----------



## KempoGuy06

JBrainard said:


> BEER!!!!!! = not just for breakfast any more


LOL!!!!

not just for breakfast any more = pancakes

B


----------



## Drac

Pancakes=Butter and Syrup...


----------



## JBrainard

Butter and Syrup = better than fruit syrup


----------



## KempoGuy06

better than *fruit syrup* = what the hell is that?

B


----------



## JBrainard

KempoGuy06 said:


> better than *fruit syrup* = what the hell is that?


 
Off topic:

Uses fruit stuff (like strawberry, for example) instead of maple stuff.

Back on topic:

what the hell is that? = Old SNL skit


----------



## KempoGuy06

old SNL skit = Celebrity Jeopardy

B


----------



## Drac

Celebrity Jeopardy=Land Shark..


----------



## KempoGuy06

Land Shark = parrot head

B


----------



## JBrainard

parrot head = dead parrot


----------



## crushing

dead parrot = he's not dead, he's, he's restin'!


----------



## bydand

he's not dead, he's, he's restin'! = Grandpa!

Sorry, that took a bad turn, but this is word association and that just popped into my head.  Sick puppy huh?


----------



## theletch1

Yes, Scott, you are a sick puppy...that's why I like ya!

Granpa=What's fer supper?!


----------



## bookworm_cn317

what's fer supper? = Hee-Haw! (old tv show)


----------



## KempoGuy06

old tv show = I Love Lucy

B


----------



## bydand

I Love Lucy = And Mary, Laura, Chrissy, Melissa, June,...


----------



## KempoGuy06

And Mary, Laura, Chrissy, Melissa, June,...= im lost

B


----------



## Ceicei

im lost = when you find me, let me know


----------



## KempoGuy06

when you find me, let me know = the voices in my head

B


----------



## JBrainard

the voices in my head = "Help! Help! I'm going to _kill_."

Off topic note: The above is an actual quote from a nutcase who lived across the street from my cousins' until the men in white dress came and took him away.


----------



## bushidomartialarts

"Help!  Help!  I'm going to _kill_!" = 6 straight hours of daytime television


----------



## ejaazi

6 straight hours of daytime television = a marathon


----------



## KempoGuy06

a marathon = something I will never do

B


----------



## Drac

something I will never do= Wear a Speedo...


----------



## KempoGuy06

Wear a Speedo = another thing that is on the list of "just wrong things"

B


----------



## Drac

another thing that is on the list of "just wrong things"= Guys in thongs.


----------



## KempoGuy06

Guys in thongs = I just threw up in my mouth

B


----------



## Ceicei

I just threw up in my mouth = Yuk.  :barf: Here's a bag for you.


----------



## Kacey

Yuk.  :barf: Here's a bag for you. = airsick bag


----------



## KempoGuy06

air sick = not pretty to watch

B


----------



## bookworm_cn317

not pretty to watch = Chris Farley in the Chippendales sketch on SNL


----------



## Drac

bookworm_cn317 said:


> not pretty to watch = Chris Farley in the Chippendales sketch on SNL


 
:barf:


----------



## JBrainard

Chris Farley in the Chippendales sketch on SNL = "I live in a van down by the river!"


----------



## KempoGuy06

"I live in a van down by the river' = "fat guy in little coat"

B


----------



## crushing

"fat guy in little coat" = http://chrisfarleycoat.ytmnd.com/


----------



## Kacey

http://chrisfarleycoat.ytmnd.com/ = that's just wrong - and a waste of bandwidth!


----------



## ejaazi

that's just wrong - and a waste of bandwidth! = need more space.


----------



## bookworm_cn317

need more space = gotta have a place to put my books, right?


----------



## ejaazi

gotta have a place to put my books, right? = Need to get a storage locker.


----------



## Ceicei

Need to get a storage locker = too much stuff to keep


----------



## kaizasosei

too much stuff to keep=external hard drive


----------



## bydand

external hard drive = get an 8 Gig flash drive


----------



## JBrainard

get an 8 Gig flash drive = my aged PC would probably get confused and self destruct


----------



## LuzRD

my aged PC would probably get confused and self destruct= id lose all my girl+girl ART pictures


----------



## KempoGuy06

id lose all my girl+girl ART pictures = ART? now what could you mean by that  

B


----------



## crushing

ART? now what could you mean by that = Gene Gene made a machine


----------



## KempoGuy06

Gene Gene made a machine = now Im really lost

B


----------



## Kreth

now Im really lost = Paris Hilton


----------



## JBrainard

Paris Hilton = Too easy


----------



## crushing

Too easy = Easy peasy lemon squeazy


----------



## Arizona Angel

Easy peasy lemon squeeze= yard sale beverage


----------



## Drac

yard sale beverage=Kool-Aid


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Kool-Aid = cherry's so delish!


----------



## crushing

cherry's so delish! = Chocolate covered cherries


----------



## bydand

Chocolate covered Cherries = Cherry Republic


----------



## Drac

Cherry Republic=Cherries Jubalee


----------



## Kacey

Cherries Jubilee = Ben & Jerry's Cherry Garcia


----------



## JBrainard

Ben & Jerry's Cherry Garcia = Undead Jerry Garcia


----------



## CoryKS

Undead Jerry Garcia = Ungrateful Jerry Garcia


----------



## KempoGuy06

ungrateful Jerry Garcia = Rocky Road

B


----------



## crushing

Rocky Road = Joan Jett


----------



## JBrainard

Joan Jett = Hottie


----------



## KempoGuy06

hottie = Adriana Lima

B


----------



## JBrainard

Adriana Lima = Scarlett Johansson is hotter.


----------



## KempoGuy06

Scarlett Johansson is hotter = them together would be hotter 

B


----------



## LuzRD

them together would be hotter=fuel, oxidizer, and ignition


----------



## crushing

fuel, oxidizer, and ignition = how Skittles are made


----------



## Kacey

how Skittles are made = assembly line


----------



## KempoGuy06

assembly line = Model T

B


----------



## crushing

Model T = The Flivver


----------



## KempoGuy06

The Flivver = liver

B


----------



## JBrainard

liver = Yuck!


----------



## LuzRD

Yuck!=fou?


----------



## KempoGuy06

fou? = Do the Dew!

B


----------



## JBrainard

Do the Dew! = Refrigerator magnet poetry.


----------



## KempoGuy06

Refrigerator magnet poetry = Noodle Art

B


----------



## JBrainard

Noodle Art = grade school


----------



## KempoGuy06

grade school = nap time

B


----------



## LuzRD

nap time= now please


----------



## KempoGuy06

now please = winter time

B


----------



## crushing

winter time = hockey season


----------



## LuzRD

hockey season=time to hibernate


----------



## Ping898

time to hibernate = bears


----------



## Kacey

time to hibernate = snug as a bug in a rug


----------



## Drac

snug as a bug in a rug=Under the quilt on the couch with the wife...


----------



## LuzRD

Under the quilt on the couch with the wife=say that 5 times fast


----------



## crushing

say that 5 times fast = toy boat


----------



## Ceicei

toy boat = bath time


----------



## ejaazi

bath time = fresh start


----------



## crushing

fresh start = witness protection program


----------



## Drac

witness protection program=Hiding


----------



## Kacey

Hiding = in my office


----------



## KempoGuy06

in my office = mice

B


----------



## Drac

mice=Cheese


----------



## bydand

Cheese = Wisconsin


----------



## Drac

Wisconsin=Cheeseheads??


----------



## crushing

Cheeseheads?? = head cheese


----------



## bookworm_cn317

head cheese = EWWWWWWWW!!!!!!


----------



## terryl965

ewwwwwwww spoil milk


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Spoiled milk = A taste I wish I had never experienced


----------



## JBrainard

A taste I wish I had never experienced = raw squid


----------



## crushing

raw squid = sounds chewy


----------



## Drac

sounds chewy=caramel


----------



## KempoGuy06

caramel = apples

B


----------



## crushing

apples = horses


----------



## KempoGuy06

Kentucky Derby=Triple Crown


----------



## Ping898

burger king= Whopper


----------



## Kacey

whopper = it was _this_ big!


----------



## KempoGuy06

it was _this_ big = t-rex

B


----------



## terryl965

T-rex
bang the gong


----------



## KempoGuy06

bang the gong = MORTAL KOMBAT!!!!!

B


----------



## JBrainard

MORTAL KOMBAT!!!!! = bad techno


----------



## KempoGuy06

bad techno = isnt it all bad?

B


----------



## HelloKitty

bad = Michael Jackson


----------



## KempoGuy06

Michael Jackson = what is that?

B


----------



## Drac

KempoGuy06 said:


> Michael Jackson = what is that?


 
A good question..


----------



## KempoGuy06

Drac said:


> A good question..


a good question = what is the meaning of life

B


----------



## Xue Sheng

KempoGuy06 said:


> a good question = what is the meaning of life
> 
> B


what is the meaning of life = Well, it's nothing very special
what is the meaning of life = 42


----------



## Aikikitty

42 = ...thanks for the fish!


----------



## Big Don

...thanks for the fish!= Andrew Dice Clay "I used to date a girl that smelled like fish"


----------



## KempoGuy06

Andrew Dice Clay "I used to date a girl that smelled like fish" = Jim Gaffigan - "I hate when people say 'I like fish as long as it dosent taste like fish'. guess what I dont think you like fish"

B


----------



## KempoGuy06

Jim Gaffigan - "I hate when people say 'I like fish as long as it dosent taste like fish'. guess what I dont think you like fish" = Family Guy

B


----------



## crushing

Family Guy = Stewie


----------



## KempoGuy06

Stewie = Brian

B


----------



## zDom

KempoGuy06 said:


> Stewie = Brian
> 
> B



Brian = "The Life Of ..."


----------



## crushing

"The Life of Brian" = Always look on the bright side of life


----------



## thardey

"And now for something completely different"


----------



## LuzRD

nobody expects the spanish inquisition


----------



## Ceicei

the spanish inquisition = torture


----------



## Kacey

torture = cafeteria food


----------



## Ceicei

cafeteria food = predictable sameness


----------



## ejaazi

predictable sameness = all the candidates for president


----------



## kaizasosei

all the candidates for president=party time


har har


----------



## crushing

party time = excellent


----------



## ejaazi

excellent = the very best!


----------



## HKphooey

the very best=my fellow MT members  

How's that for brown-nosing?


----------



## IcemanSK

Fellow MT members= one tough crew


----------



## KempoGuy06

one tough crew = 9/11 rescue workers

B


----------



## zDom

KempoGuy06 said:


> one tough crew = 9/11 rescue workers
> 
> B



9/11 rescue workers = heroes


----------



## HKphooey

heroes=servicemen/women


----------



## KempoGuy06

servicemen/women = deserve more than they get

B


----------



## ejaazi

deserve more than they get = Firefighters


----------



## crushing

Firefighters = Emergency!


----------



## LuzRD

Emergency! = im out of beer!!


----------



## crushing

im out of beer!! = time to hop over to the store


----------



## thardey

time to hop over to the store = The easter bunny getting carded.


----------



## KempoGuy06

the easter bunny getting carded = sounds fun 

B


----------



## ejaazi

sounds fun = a day at the amusement park.


----------



## SageGhost83

A day at the amusement park = candy apples :fanboy:


----------



## JBrainard

candy apples = messy


----------



## KempoGuy06

messy = A Chuck Norriss roundhouse kick

B


----------



## bookworm_cn317

A Chuck Norris roundhouse kick = something that will kill you?


----------



## Ceicei

something that will kill you? = too much of something


----------



## SageGhost83

too much of something = snowfall this morning on the roads (which led to me having to dodge oncoming traffic :matrix:Yikes!!!)


----------



## JBrainard

snowfall this morning on the roads = no big deal


----------



## thardey

no big deal = Sunday afternoons


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Sunday afternoons = *SIGH* Gawd, I'm bored!


----------



## thardey

I'm bored = reruns


----------



## Xue Sheng

reruns = Writers strike


----------



## SageGhost83

writers' strike = makes tv even more useless


----------



## thardey

useless TV = boat anchor


----------



## ejaazi

boat anchor = sitting still


----------



## Ceicei

sitting still = posing for an art class


----------



## Kacey

posing for an art class = still life


----------



## Ceicei

still life = mannequin


----------



## LuzRD

mannequin= bad '80's movie


----------



## thardey

bad 80's movie = big hair!


----------



## crushing

big hair! = Aqua Net


----------



## Shodan

Aqua Net= White Rain


----------



## crushing

White Rain= Rainn Wilson


----------



## SageGhost83

rainn wilson = my coworker's nickname


----------



## KempoGuy06

my coworker's nickname = Id have to censor it

B


----------



## SageGhost83

I'd have to censor it = my favorite "bedroom" game with the opposite sex


----------



## LuzRD

my favorite "bedroom" game with the opposite sex = duck duck goose


----------



## crushing

duck duck goose = twister


----------



## SageGhost83

twister = painful technique applied to a nipple :lol:


----------



## JBrainard

painful technique applied to a nipple = nipple piercing


----------



## Kingindian

nipple piercing : a disgusting subject


----------



## fnorfurfoot

A Disgusting Subject = I agree


----------



## terryl965

I agree - but I was wrong


----------



## Kingindian

but I was wrong = procastination


----------



## fnorfurfoot

procrastination = Something I'm ashamed of being very good at.


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Something I'm ashamed of being very good at. = knowing the words to the first Pokemon theme song



Yeah, I'm a geek!


----------



## Ceicei

knowing the words to the first Pokemon theme song = "I wanna be the very best..."


----------



## Kingindian

I wanna be the very best = Rickson Gracie


----------



## Ceicei

Rickson Gracie = BJJ


----------



## Kingindian

BJJ : Cool Martial Art


----------



## JBrainard

Cool Martial Art = A martial art that would enable you to fly and shoot fireballs


----------



## fnorfurfoot

A martial art that would enable you to fly and shoot fireballs = Just like a dream I had


----------



## terryl965

Just like a dream I had- the next poster that is a man is wearing women panties and walks in high heels


----------



## thardey

terryl965 said:


> Just like a dream I had- the next poster that is a man is wearing women panties and walks in high heels



That was your dream? Do tell more!

the next poster that is a man is wearing women panties and walks in high heels -- I"m a sweet Transvestite, from Transylvania!


----------



## Kingindian

I'm a sweet Transvestite,from Transylvania - Freak Vampire


----------



## Ceicei

Freak Vampire = sunbathing blood-sucker


----------



## Bad Doggie

sunbathing blood-sucker : reminds me of mosquito season


----------



## JBrainard

reminds me of mosquito season = bug zappers


----------



## terryl965

JBrainard said:


> reminds me of mosquito season = bug zappers


 
Bug zapper reminds me of the water boy


----------



## Kingindian

water boy : ice water (im so thirsty)


----------



## Ceicei

Ice water = aaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## fnorfurfoot

aaaahhhhhhhh = massage


----------



## Kingindian

massage = i need it now


----------



## Ceicei

i need it now = sleep


----------



## Hand Sword

Sleep--I don't get enough! (Oops, let's keep it clean people! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## ejaazi

I don't get enough = for all the work I do (okay, I kept it clean, but you know what I was thinking! LOL!)


----------



## Hand Sword

For all the work I do--there is always more


----------



## Kingindian

there is always more - MMA videos


----------



## bookworm_cn317

MMA videos = can be found on YouTube


----------



## JBrainard

can be found on YouTube = people playing guitar badly


----------



## bookworm_cn317

people playing guitar badly = makes me wanna cry!


----------



## Hand Sword

Makes me wanna cry= Life


----------



## Hawke

Life = To be enjoyed in full


----------



## Ceicei

To be enjoyed in full = martial art experiences


----------



## thardey

martial art experiences= "Pain is so close to Pleasure"


----------



## JBrainard

"Pain is so close to Pleasure" = The movie "Hellraiser"


----------



## Hawke

Hellraiser = Pinhead


----------



## Hand Sword

Pinhead=What I feel like!


----------



## bookworm_cn317

What I feel like! = sore from TKD class last night


----------



## Hawke

sore from TKD class last night = stretching


----------



## Hand Sword

Stretching= something I need to do more of


----------



## Kingindian

something i need to do more of = cardio training


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Cardio Training = "No breath, no life"


----------



## Kingindian

No breath, no life = human


----------



## Hawke

human = to err


----------



## Kingindian

to err = mental breakdown


----------



## LuzRD

mental breakdown= unscheduled vacation from the ordinary


----------



## Hawke

unscheduled vacation from the ordinary = abducted by aliens


----------



## terryl965

abducted by aliens + Being phobed and liking it


----------



## Hawke

Being probed and liking it = dreaming (anything else I wrote sounded too *ahem*)


----------



## JBrainard

dreaming = surreal


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Surreal = M.C. Escher


----------



## JBrainard

M.C. Escher = stairs


----------



## Hawke

stairs = slinky


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Slinky = Always tangled


----------



## bookworm_cn317

always tangled = my hair (when I DON'T brush it everyday!)


----------



## Kingindian

my hair = cool


----------



## Hand Sword

cool= New England's weather now


----------



## fnorfurfoot

New England's weather now = Wet


----------



## terryl965

wet= Texas Rain


----------



## Hand Sword

Texas rain= never felt it


----------



## crushing

never felt it = unfinished billiards table


----------



## ejaazi

unfinished billiards table = being used as a coffeee table


----------



## IMP

Being used as a coffee table= Every surface in my house


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Every surface in my house = Covered with clutter


----------



## theletch1

covered with clutter - my brain


----------



## Hawke

my brain = headache


----------



## Topeng

headache = shoulda blocked


----------



## terryl965

shou;da block= boot to the head


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Boot to the head = Found in every episode of Walker Texas Ranger


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Found in every episode of Walker Texas Ranger = girlfriend getting kidnapped


----------



## Hand Sword

girlfriend getting kidnapped = a damsal in distress!


----------



## fnorfurfoot

A damsal in distress = Dudley Do Right


----------



## crushing

Dudley Do Right = Oh, Nell!


----------



## IMP

Oh, Nell!= Huh?


----------



## terryl965

IMP said:


> Oh, Nell!= Huh?


 

HUh = I am confused


----------



## Hawke

I am confused = calculus


----------



## terryl965

Hawke said:


> I am confused = calculus


 
Calculus = smart *** people


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Smart *** people = Mensa members


----------



## Ceicei

Mensa members = brain brawn


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Brain brawn = The Ship Who Sang 

It's a book title by Anne McCaffrey.


----------



## Hawke

The Ship Who Sang = Helva


----------



## Hawke

Helva = Anne McCaffrey


----------



## Hawke

Anne McCaffrey = Dragons

Thought I'll help bridge the gap.

Not sure how many people know "Helva."

hehe


----------



## Dagney Taggert

Dragons=Chess Club


----------



## terryl965

Dagney Taggert said:


> Dragons=Chess Club


 
chest club = go fish


----------



## crushing

go fish = old maid


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Old Maid = Whistler's Mother


----------



## theletch1

Whistler's Mother = lonely


----------



## Dagney Taggert

Lonely=Serenity


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Serenity = Firefly


----------



## crushing

Firefly = Hotpants


----------



## Dagney Taggert

Hotpants=Overheated Dog.


----------



## Topeng

Overheated Dog = Profuse Panting


----------



## Dagney Taggert

Profuse panting=Satisfaction!  (can I say that on network television? oh dear!)


----------



## zDom

Dagney Taggert said:


> Profuse panting=Satisfaction!



Satisfaction! = I can't get no! (No-no-no! Well hey hey hey! That's what I say! and so forth and so on ...)


----------



## Ceicei

I can't get no! = chocolate is always a yes!


----------



## HKphooey

chocolate is always a yes=Count Chocula!


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Count Chocula = Boo Berry


----------



## Dagney Taggert

Boo Berry=Barry Manilow (I can't help myself, please don't ban me from the site).


----------



## Kingindian

Barry Manilow : old singer


----------



## bookworm_cn317

old singer = Cab Calloway


----------



## Kingindian

Cab Calloway : brand new taxi


----------



## crushing

brand new taxi = Read my lips, no new taxis!


----------



## thardey

Read my lips, no new taxis! = Promises, promises


----------



## Kingindian

Promises,promises = Romeo and Juliet


----------



## HKphooey

Romeo and Juliet=Tragic Love Story


----------



## Kingindian

Tragic Love Story = Vladimir Putin


----------



## crushing

Vladimir Putin = Puttin on the ritz


----------



## Hand Sword

Puttin on the ritz=Taco


----------



## IMP

Taco= hungry...


----------



## terryl965

IMP said:


> Taco= hungry...


 
Hungry
T-Bone


----------



## Ceicei

T-Bone = medium rare steak


----------



## IMP

medium rare steak= why am I not vegetarian?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

why am I not vegetarian? = Animals are made of food


----------



## terryl965

Animals are made of food = so eat them


----------



## zDom

terryl965 said:


> Animals are made of food = so eat them



so eat them = The Rich


----------



## IMP

The rich = not me


----------



## Dagney Taggert

Not me=Meandering


----------



## bookworm_cn317

meandering = what I do at the mall


----------



## zDom

bookworm_cn317 said:


> meandering = what I do at the mall



what I do at the mall = sweat nervously, tremble, and look for an exit


----------



## lemon_meringue

sweat nervously, tremble, and look for an exit = at the dentist


----------



## bookworm_cn317

at the dentsit = "Oh, god! The pain. the PAIN!!!!"


----------



## lemon_meringue

"Oh, god! The pain. the PAIN!!!!" = typical training session


----------



## terryl965

typical training session = bruises, pain and broken bones.


----------



## teekin

Bruises, pain, broken bones = what you get for starting young race horses.
 Lori


----------



## lemon_meringue

what you get for starting young race horses = lots of money when they win


----------



## BrianF

lots of money when they win = longshot


----------



## bookworm_cn317

longshot = a character from X-Men


----------



## KenpoTex

X-Men=blades protruding from the hands


----------



## crushing

blades protruding from the hands=Edward Scissorhands


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Edward Scissorhands = a Johnny Depp character


----------



## Aikikitty

a Johnny Depp character = Jack Sparrow  irate3:

May this thread never die!!!  Bwahahahaha!  

Robyn irates:


----------



## fnorfurfoot

Jack Sparrow = One of the greatest movie characters in recent years


----------



## AMP-RYU

greatest movie character of recent years=John McClain


----------



## bookworm_cn317

John McClain=Bruce Willis


----------



## Aikikitty

Bruce Willis = Action Hero


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Action Hero = Superheroes


----------



## Xue Sheng

Superheros = The Avengers


----------



## bookworm_cn317

The Avengers = AWESOMENESS!!


----------



## crushing

AWESOMENESS!! = bacon


----------



## Xue Sheng

bacon = eggs


----------



## grumpywolfman

eggs = chicken


----------



## Xue Sheng

chicken = little


----------



## bookworm_cn317

little = small


----------



## Xue Sheng

small = world


----------



## grumpywolfman

world = news


----------



## Arizona Angel

News=tv


----------



## Gnarlie

TV=control

Gnarlie


----------



## Cyriacus

Control = Restraint


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Restraint = chains


----------



## Xue Sheng

chains = pulling (obscure UFO reference)


----------



## Cyriacus

Pulling = Back


----------



## jezr74

Back - straps

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Steve

Back = pedal


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jezr74

Pedal = bike

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## crushing

bike = trails


----------



## Cyriacus

crushing said:


> bike = trails



Trails = Line

Im actually a bit confused as to why thats the first thing that pops into my head, but hey.


----------



## jezr74

Line = Green

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## seasoned

jezr74 said:


> Line = Green
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


Green = Golf


----------



## Arizona Angel

Golf=cart


----------



## Xue Sheng

cart = wheel


----------



## jezr74

Cart = Plague

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cyriacus

Um... You cant both be right!

Wheel = Seal


----------



## Xue Sheng

But I was first so I was right 

Seal = Beachball


----------



## Cyriacus

Xue Sheng said:


> But I was first so I was right
> 
> Seal = Beachball



Beachball = Beach

God im so creative.


----------



## crushing

Beach = summertime


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Summertime=Sublime


----------



## Xue Sheng

Sublime = Subliminal


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Subliminal= KISS


----------



## jezr74

KISS = Magpie


----------



## Arizona Angel

Magpie=black


----------



## jezr74

Black = Sabbath 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Cyriacus

Sabbath = Goth


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Goth=Abby from NCIS


----------



## Dirty Dog

bookworm_cn317 said:


> Goth=Abby from NCIS



Abby = Abbynormal (Mel Brooks' Young Frankenstein...).


----------



## yak sao

Dirty Dog said:


> Abby = Abbynormal (Mel Brooks' Young Frankenstein...).



Mel brooks= Blazing Saddles " Badges? we don't need no stinkin' badges!"


----------



## Dirty Dog

yak sao said:


> Mel brooks= Blazing Saddles " Badges? we don't need no stinkin' badges!"



Saddles = Daddles, one of the stupidest marketing ideas ever.
http://daddle.com/


----------



## seasoned

Dirty Dog said:


> Saddles = Daddles, one of the stupidest marketing ideas ever.
> http://daddle.com/


Daddles = Horseplay


----------



## Cyriacus

seasoned said:


> Daddles = Horseplay


Horseplay = Playfighting


----------



## jezr74

Playfighting = WuShu


----------



## Dirty Dog

jezr74 said:


> Playfighting = WuShu



Wushu = Whose shoe?


----------



## jezr74

Whose shoe = Oz


----------



## Dirty Dog

jezr74 said:


> Whose shoe = Oz



Oz = Crazy Train


----------



## Cyriacus

Crazy Train = A train i was on a few years ago (Lets just say 'train')


----------



## crushing

Train = Treanor (as in Misty May)


----------



## yak sao

crushing said:


> Train = Treanor (as in Misty May)



Treanor= trainer as in Burgess Meredith..." get up off the mat Rocky"


----------



## Xue Sheng

So it now appears we have gone from Word Association to Phrase Association... several posts ago actually


----------



## Cyriacus

yak sao said:


> Treanor= trainer as in Burgess Meredith..." get up off the mat Rocky"


Trainer As In Burgess Meredith... " get up off the mat Rocky" = Boxing.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Boxing = FedEx


----------



## Cyriacus

Xue Sheng said:


> Boxing = FedEx


FedEx = DeLivering (Its off a weird FedEx zombie ad we have here.)


----------



## SahBumNimRush

DeLivering=Deliverance http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deliverance


----------



## Cyriacus

SahBumNimRush said:


> DeLivering=Deliverance http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deliverance


Deliverance = Rivers (rhymes)


----------



## Xue Sheng

Rivers = Streams


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Streams=flow


----------



## Cyriacus

kempodisciple said:


> Streams=flow


Flow = Dude


----------



## Xue Sheng

Dude = Lady


----------



## Cyriacus

Xue Sheng said:


> Dude = Lady



Lady = Posh


----------



## yak sao

Cyriacus said:


> Lady = Posh



Posh= soccer


----------



## Cyriacus

yak sao said:


> Posh= soccer


No idea how that works, but ok 

Soccer = Ball


----------



## jezr74

soccer = acting


----------



## yak sao

Cyriacus said:


> No idea how that works, but ok
> 
> Soccer = Ball



Posh is/was married to David Bekham, the soccer player....it helps if you're riddled with ADD


----------



## crushing

jezr74 said:


> soccer = acting



acting = Lovitz


----------



## Xue Sheng

Lovitz = anchor


----------



## yak sao

Xue Sheng said:


> Lovitz = anchor




anchor= Popeye


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Popeye= Spinach


----------



## Xue Sheng

Spinach =  Salad


----------



## yak sao

Xue Sheng said:


> Spinach =  Salad



salad  = roughage


----------



## jezr74

Roughage = kiwi 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dirty Dog

Kiwi = New Zealand


----------



## jezr74

New Zealand = ANZAC

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Xue Sheng

ANZAC = prozac


----------



## crushing

prozac = Galifianakis


----------



## yak sao

crushing said:


> prozac = Galifianakis




Galifianakis = Gesundheit


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Gesundheit=balderdash


----------



## bookworm_cn317

balderdash = nonsense


----------



## DennisBreene

nonsense=aphasia


----------



## Dirty Dog

Nonsense = politics


----------



## DennisBreene

politics=platitudes


----------



## Cyriacus

DennisBreene said:


> politics=platitudes



Platitudes = Platos


----------



## jezr74

Platos = pluto


----------



## Cyriacus

Pluto = Planet


----------



## crushing

Planet = Uranus


----------



## Cyriacus

Uranus = Neptune


----------



## yak sao

Cyriacus said:


> Uranus = Neptune



Neptune = trident


----------



## Dirty Dog

trident = gladiator


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Gladiator= Gladius


----------



## Cyriacus

Gladius = Gladiator... (Um... Im so sorry.)


----------



## Dirty Dog

SahBumNimRush said:


> Gladiator= Gladius





Cyriacus said:


> Gladius = Gladiator... (Um... Im so sorry.)



Great. You put us into an infinite loop....


Loop =  hula-hoop


----------



## yak sao

Dirty Dog said:


> Great. You put us into an infinite loop....
> 
> 
> Loop =  hula-hoop



hula hoop = Hasbro


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Hasbro= G.I. Joe


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

G.I. Joe = Hoorah


----------



## jezr74

Hoorah - Streamers


----------



## crushing

Streamers = Bon voyage


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Bon Voyage= Gilligan's Island (since it was two words, I responded with two words)


----------



## Dirty Dog

Gilligans Island = Ginger


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Ginger=Soulless (for the record, I'm a ginger)


----------



## jezr74

Soulless = Mitt Romney


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Carol

jezr74 said:


> Soulless = Mitt Romney
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD



Mitt Romney == losing team


----------



## Dirty Dog

Losing team =  Chicago Cubs...


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

chicago cubs=smokey the bear


----------



## DennisBreene

Smokey the bear = dead


----------



## seasoned

DennisBreene said:


> Smokey the bear = dead



dead = rebirth


----------



## jezr74

Rebirth = DJ


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## seasoned

DJ = Entertainment


----------



## yak sao

seasoned said:


> DJ = Entertainment



Entertainment = March Madness ( Go Cards!!!)


----------



## Sukerkin

March Madness = Hares mating rituals


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

hares mating ritual=easter eggs


----------



## Dirty Dog

Easter eggs = Deviled Eggs


----------



## yak sao

Dirty Dog said:


> Easter eggs = Deviled Eggs



Deviled Eggs = angel food cake


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

angel food cake=yum


----------



## jezr74

Yum = custard

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

custard = pie


----------



## seasoned

Pie = Apple


----------



## Cyriacus

Apple = Fruit


----------



## jezr74

Fruit = salad

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## seasoned

Salad = bar


----------



## Cyriacus

Bar = Whiskey


----------



## yak sao

Whiskey= hangover


----------



## Cyriacus

Hangover = The Movie


----------



## seasoned

The movie = theater


----------



## DennisBreene

theater=superb


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

superb=fantastic


----------



## Ceicei

Fantastic = awesome


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Awesome=Kempo


----------



## Dirty Dog

Kempo = Enter the Dojo


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Enter The Dojo = Master Wong


----------



## Dirty Dog

Master Wong = Kung Foolishness


----------



## yak sao

Kung Foolishness = Hong Kong Phooey


----------



## Gnarlie

Hong Kong Phooey = Janitor

Gnarlie


----------



## seasoned

Janitor = Broom


----------



## Dirty Dog

Broom = Witches


----------



## seasoned

Witches = Halloween


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

halloween = kung fu mastah


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Kung Fu Mastah = Sho Nuff (the Shogun of Harlem)


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Shonuf(the Shogun of Harlem) = Bruce Leeroy


----------



## Dirty Dog

Bruce Leeroy = Bruce Lee


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Bruce Lee= Nunchuku


----------



## Ceicei

Nunchuku = OW!


----------



## Sukerkin

O.W. = Oscar Wilde

{quick wave to say "Hi" to Ceicei }


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Oscar Wilde= Dorian Gray


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Hiding this, sukerkins is better


----------



## Sukerkin

Dorian Gray = Fabulous Suit

View attachment $lxg.jpg

Darn - too late :shame:


----------



## granfire

Fabulous suit=ZZtop


----------



## seasoned

ZZtop = 70s


----------



## granfire

70 - brown


----------



## arnisador

Brown--university.


----------



## Carol

Brown = ups

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arnisador

UPS--power


----------



## Carol

Power -- Watt?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arnisador

Watt--Kilowatt


----------



## DennisBreene

kilowatt--joule


----------



## jezr74

joule = marmalade


----------



## arnisador

Marmalade--Lady


----------



## Sukerkin

Lady = Guinevere


----------



## DennisBreene

Guinevere=Camelot


----------



## Sukerkin

Camelot = Ideal


----------



## arnisador

Ideal==Ring

(...in abstract algebra, at least)


----------



## Xue Sheng

Ring = Hello


----------



## arnisador

Hello--Bonjour


----------



## DennisBreene

Bonjour--embrace


----------



## seasoned

embrace = Feelings


----------



## arnisador

Feelings--empathy


----------



## Sukerkin

Empathy = Humanity


----------



## Ceicei

Humanity = imperfect


----------



## arnisador

Humanity--Hanity


----------



## Sukerkin

Imperfect = Opportunity


----------



## arnisador

Opportunity--Business


----------



## seasoned

business = regulations


----------



## arnisador

Regulations--regular


----------



## jezr74

Regular - show

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Carol

show -- me


----------



## seasoned

me = I


----------



## arnisador

I--they


----------



## Carol

they -- giants


----------



## arnisador

Giants--Beanstalks


----------



## yak sao

Beanstalks = fee fi fo fum


----------



## Carol

fee fi fo fum == Englishman


----------



## jezr74

Englishman = Cricket 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Xue Sheng

Cricket =  Gryllidae


----------



## arnisador

Gryllidae 				--katydids ​


----------



## Sukerkin

Katydids = Susan Coolidge


----------



## arnisador

Susan Coolidge--Calvin Coolidge


----------



## Xue Sheng

Calvin Coolidge =  Calvin and Hobbes


----------



## yak sao

Calvin and Hobbes= Snoopy


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Snoopy= Joe Cool


----------



## jezr74

Joe Cool = Leroy Brown

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Carol

Leroy Brown == Bad!


----------



## arnisador

Bad--Company


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

company=wall street


----------



## yak sao

wall street - stock market


----------



## Sukerkin

stock market = casino


----------



## Carol

Casino -- jackpot


----------



## Sukerkin

Jackpot = Americanism {I admit I cheated and looked up the derivation of the word }


----------



## Carol

Getting scholarly, are we?  (I never knew 'Jackpot' sourced to 'Jacks or better' in Poker...that was interesting)
http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=jackpot

Americanism == fuggedaboutit!


----------



## seasoned

fuggedaboutit! = Italian lingo


----------



## Sukerkin

Italian Lingo = Mediterranean


----------



## seasoned

Mediterranean = diet


----------



## Carol

diet = tomorrow


----------



## arnisador

Tomorrow--Annie


----------



## yak sao

Annie = get your gun


----------



## arnisador

Get your gun--*The Study*


----------



## seasoned

*The Study* = *intense*


----------



## arnisador

intense--sriracha


----------



## jezr74

sriracha = mild


----------



## Ceicei

Mild = passive


----------



## arnisador

passive--aggressive


----------



## yak sao

aggressive = assertive


----------



## arnisador

Assertive--dominant


----------



## DennisBreene

dominant--dominatrix:wink1:


----------



## seasoned

dominatrix = Handcuffs


----------



## yak sao

Handcuffs = Serpico ( just trying to clean it up here, kids)


----------



## Sukerkin

Serpico = Moral Courage


----------



## seasoned

Moral Courage = High ground


----------



## Carol

High Ground -- mountain


----------



## seasoned

mountain = Carol


----------



## Sukerkin

Carol = Friend


----------



## Carol

Friend -- Sukerkin


----------



## arnisador

Sukerkin--sword


----------



## Sukerkin

Sword = _Mushin_ {bit of a cheat to use an uncommon non-English word - treat it as "*Calmness*"}


----------



## seasoned

Ok now Mark, you went and did it again. Who ever puts down a word that they think associates with Mushin, quess who is going to come after them with the stick of correction. Now I'm not mentioning names, and I mean no disrespect and just having some fun, but.


----------



## Sukerkin

:chuckles:  That's why I said just treat it as if it meant "Calmness" .


----------



## Carol

Mushin -- mind


----------



## arnisador

Mind==blown


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

blown = nobel


----------



## arnisador

Nobel==Fields

(It makes sense to me.)


----------



## Ceicei

Fields = wild ducks


----------



## DennisBreene

wild ducks--roasted with cherry glaze


----------



## seasoned

cherry glaze = Ham


----------



## Sukerkin

Ham = Contentment {a bit cryptic there .  To explain, my wife used to make the most gorgeous glazed ham at Christmas and we would eat it hot from the oven - one of the joys of the year for me}.


----------



## Dirty Dog

Contentment = SCUBA diving


----------



## jezr74

Dirty Dog said:


> Contentment = SCUBA diving



SCUBA diving = Spelunking 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## yak sao

Spelunking =claustrophobia


----------



## arnisador

Claustrophobia--agoraphobia


----------



## Sukerkin

Agoraphobia = Shopping


----------



## arnisador

Shopping--women!


----------



## Sukerkin

Women = Beauty {nearly went with "Survival" as without women there would be no more human race but thought I'd been cryptic enough previously :lol:}


----------



## arnisador

Beauty--Beast


----------



## yak sao

Beast = Bigfoot


----------



## crushing

Bigfoot = Barleywine


----------



## arnisador

Barleywine--Strawberry wine


----------



## Sukerkin

Strawberry Wine = Kisses


----------



## arnisador

Kisses--Groping


----------



## Sukerkin

Groping = Ungentlemanly


----------



## Carol

Ungentlemanly = avoid


----------



## arnisador

Avoid--vegetables


----------



## jezr74

Vegetables = celery

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## yak sao

[
celery = and peanut butter


----------



## arnisador

Celery--salary


----------



## Carol

salary -- more


----------



## arnisador

More--pie


----------



## Carol

Pie - circle


----------



## Sukerkin

Circle = Ring


----------



## seasoned

Circle = hoop


----------



## arnisador

Hoop--skirt


----------



## DennisBreene

skirt--flirt


----------



## arnisador

Flirt--flit


----------



## jezr74

Flit - dash


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## crushing

Dash - Stacey


----------



## Sukerkin

Stacey = Gavin {"Gavin and Stacey" is a popular tv show over here in Britain.  My wife loved it ... me not so much .   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gavin_%26_Stacey


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Gavin = McLeod


----------



## SahBumNimRush

McLeod= Highlander


----------



## Xue Sheng

Highlander =  Toyota


----------



## Sukerkin

Toyota = Top Gear


----------



## Xue Sheng

Top Gear = Stig


----------



## Ceicei

Stig = stag arms


----------



## seasoned

stag arms = wants


----------



## jezr74

Wants / Gets

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arnisador

gets--goods


----------



## jezr74

Goods - Swans

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arnisador

Swans--Lake


----------



## seasoned

Lake = House


----------



## arnisador

House--home


----------



## yak sao

home= run


----------



## seasoned

run = way


----------



## arnisador

Way--Zen


----------



## Carol

Zen - nature


----------



## arnisador

Nature--hike


----------



## yak sao

hike = blisters


----------



## Mauthos

blisters - burst


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Burst=Bust


----------



## crushing

Bust=Head and Shoulders  (I must admit that wasn't actually my first thought)


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Head and Shoulders= shampoo


----------



## Mauthos

shampoo - shower


----------



## Ceicei

Shower = rain


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Rain=Purple


----------



## seasoned

Purple = Heart


----------



## Sukerkin

Heart = Wilson sisters


----------



## granfire

Wilson Sisters = Suke  :angel:


----------



## Carol

granfire said:


> Wilson Sisters = Suke  :angel:



Suke --- awesome 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arnisador

Awesome--ribs


----------



## Mauthos

ribs - tasty


----------



## DennisBreene

tasty -- addicting


----------



## crushing

addicting = wheat


----------



## Dirty Dog

Wheat == Weeattooonnnn!!! (Screaming in Sheldon voice...)


----------



## Mauthos

Weeattooonnnn!!!- Bazinga!


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Bazinga=Nerd


----------



## granfire

nerd=me


----------



## SahBumNimRush

me=priceless


----------



## jezr74

priceless - drunk


----------



## DennisBreene

drunk - hangover:fart:


----------



## yak sao

hangover = headache


----------



## jezr74

headache - work


----------



## Dirty Dog

Work = Vacation


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Vacation= Wagon Queen Family Truckster


----------



## yak sao

Wagon Queen Family Truckster = Wally World!
                                             ( Honorable mention  : "The dog's pee'd on the sandwiches!)


----------



## arnisador

Wally world--Disneyworld


----------



## Carol

Disneyworld -- kids


----------



## arnisador

Kids--Debt


----------



## jezr74

Debt - Banks

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arnisador

Banks--Tyra


----------



## Carol

Tyra -- curves


----------



## seasoned

curves = roads


----------



## arnisador

Roads--Bridges


----------



## Mauthos

bridges - flyover


----------



## DennisBreene

flyover - flathatting


----------



## seasoned

flathatting = ducking


----------



## arnisador

Ducking--goosing


----------



## crushing

goosing - geuze


----------



## arnisador

geuze--gauze


----------



## DennisBreene

gauze - wound


----------



## seasoned

gauze = Doctor


----------



## yak sao

Doctor = Seus


----------



## seasoned

Seus - Awesome


----------



## arnisador

Awesome--sauce


----------



## seasoned

sauce--Dipping


----------



## arnisador

Dipping--skinny


----------



## DennisBreene

skinny--challenge


----------



## seasoned

challenge - Sacrifice


----------



## arnisador

Sacrifice--volcano


----------



## Sukerkin

Volcano = Etna

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-21823255


----------



## arnisador

Etna--Aetna


----------



## yak sao

Aetna = Aflac


----------



## Carol

Aflac--ducks

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arnisador

Ducks--Mighty


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Mighty = Max(a 90's cartoon series)


----------



## Sukerkin

Max = Quordlepleen {bit obscure that one maybe, Hitch-hikers Guide to the Galaxy character}


----------



## yak sao

Quordlepleen = quadriplegic


----------



## arnisador

quadriplegic--quadriphonic


----------



## Carol

Quadraphonic -- Quadrophenia.


----------



## elder999

Carol said:


> Quadraphonic -- Quadrophenia.


Quodrophenia=Quadrocopter


----------



## arnisador

Quadrocopter--Quadriceps


----------



## DennisBreene

quadriceps - femorous


----------



## arnisador

Femorous (_femoris_?)--ferrous


----------



## crushing

Ferrous - Bueller


----------



## Carol

ferrous -- cupric


----------



## elder999

Carol said:


> ferrous -- cupric


Cupric=barrel


----------



## arnisador

Barrel--maker


----------



## Tgace

arnisador said:


> Barrel--maker



Maker= Shai-Hulud 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arnisador

Shai-Hulud--Spice


----------



## Mauthos

spice - old


----------



## arnisador

Old--Chicago


----------



## jezr74

Chicago - guns


----------



## Cyriacus

Guns - Ammo


----------



## arnisador

Ammo--Ordnance


----------



## yak sao

Ordnance = Ordinance


----------



## crushing

ordinance-inordinate


----------



## arnisador

inordinate--ordinal


----------



## yak sao

ordinal - cardinal


----------



## arnisador

Cardinal--church


----------



## seasoned

Church - Steeple


----------



## arnisador

Steeple--people


----------



## DennisBreene

arnisador said:


> Steeple--people



people - Babel


----------



## Steve

DennisBreene said:


> people - Babel



Babel-fish


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

fish = evolution


----------



## DennisBreene

evolution- alternate thread


----------



## Carol

Alternate thread - clothing


----------



## arnisador

Clothing--sheep's


----------



## Mauthos

sheep's - woolly


----------



## yak sao

woolly = bully


----------



## DennisBreene

yak sao said:


> woolly = bully



wolly = bully - sim balla bim bam/  I knows I shouldn't do it.  But I dood it anyway.:uhohh:


----------



## Dirty Dog

DennisBreene said:


> wolly = bully - sim balla bim bam/ I knows I shouldn't do it. But I dood it anyway.:uhohh:



Sim bnalla bim bam = Ooh Ee Oo Ah Ah, Ting, Tang, Walla Walla Bing Bang


----------



## DennisBreene

Rotflmao


----------



## seasoned

Rotflmao - funny sight


----------



## granfire

funny sight = Pancake Bunny


----------



## DennisBreene

Pancake Bunny - Pancake Tuesday


----------



## Ceicei

Pancake Tuesday = stacks


----------



## arnisador

Stacks--sticks


----------



## Dirty Dog

Sticks = stones


----------



## arnisador

Stones--bones


----------



## elder999

bones-Coca Cola.


----------



## arnisador

Coca Cola--Deep Throat


----------



## elder999

Deep Throat--Checkers


----------



## arnisador

Checkers--Chess


----------



## yak sao

chess = checkmate


----------



## Cyriacus

Checkmate = Checkers.

Edit: *reads two posts above*

...optionally, Check!


----------



## Dirty Dog

Cyriacus said:


> Checkmate = Checkers.
> 
> Edit: *reads two posts above*
> 
> ...optionally, Check!



Aren't you the one who tried to put us in an endless loop not too long ago???

Check = Cash


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Cash= Tango


----------



## Dirty Dog

SahBumNimRush said:


> Cash= Tango



Tango = Samba


----------



## crushing

Dirty Dog said:


> Tango = Samba



Samba = Unix


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Unix=Linux


----------



## Carol

Linux == awesome


----------



## seasoned

awesome - fantastic


----------



## DennisBreene

fantastic - brilliant


----------



## jezr74

Brilliant - Kaleidoscope 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Carol

Kaleidoscope == spirograph

(two "toys" that continue to capture my interest and imagination, even as an adult.  I love the geometry)


----------



## jezr74

Spirograph = fractals

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## yak sao

fractals = fractions


----------



## arnisador

Fractions--factions


----------



## jezr74

Factions = war

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dirty Dog

war = peace


----------



## arnisador

Peace--out


----------



## Dirty Dog

Out = In


----------



## arnisador

In--crowd


----------



## Dirty Dog

Crowd = leave


----------



## arnisador

Leave--Beaver


----------



## yak sao

beaver = dam


----------



## Carol

dam == give


----------



## DennisBreene

dam - nation


----------



## arnisador

Nation--country


----------



## seasoned

country--store


----------



## crushing

store - supplies


----------



## arnisador

Supplies--chain


----------



## seasoned

chain - Reaction


----------



## arnisador

reaction--force


----------



## seasoned

force - Air


----------



## arnisador

Air--academy


----------



## seasoned

academy - awards


----------



## arnisador

Awards--medals


----------



## Ceicei

Medals = hubris


----------



## arnisador

Hubris--politician


----------



## DennisBreene

politician -patronage


----------



## Sukerkin

Patronage = Mixed Blessing


----------



## arnisador

Blessing--curse


----------



## yak sao

curse = #$%&*@!!


----------



## arnisador

#$%&*@!!--comics


----------



## seasoned

comics - Batman


----------



## arnisador

Batman--Robin


----------



## DennisBreene

Robin - spring


----------



## arnisador

Spring--forward


----------



## yak sao

forward = march


----------



## arnisador

March--April


----------



## seasoned

April - showers 

(bring May flowers) old saying.


----------



## arnisador

Showers--baths


----------



## jezr74

Baths = romans

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arnisador

Romans--Greeks


----------



## Ceicei

Greeks = togas


----------



## Sukerkin

Togas = Party {:angel:}


----------



## Steve

Party - animal


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arnisador

Animal--Muppets


----------



## yak sao

Muppets - Kermit


----------



## arnisador

Kermit--permit


----------



## Mauthos

permit - allow


----------



## crushing

allow - subject


----------



## arnisador

Subject--object


----------



## Ceicei

Object = lawyer


----------



## arnisador

Lawyer--Shakespeare


----------



## Mauthos

Shakespeare - Romeo


----------



## DennisBreene

Romeo-rose


----------



## arnisador

Rose--flower


----------



## jezr74

Flower - Attic

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arnisador

Attic--Basement


----------



## seasoned

Basement - Man cave


----------



## arnisador

Man cave--Batcave


----------



## seasoned

Batcave - Batmobile


----------



## Carol

Batmobile == Gotham


----------



## arnisador

Gotham--Metropolis


----------



## seasoned

Metropolis - Daily Planet


----------



## Ceicei

Daily Planet = Superman


----------



## arnisador

Superman--Supergirl


----------



## Mauthos

Supergirl - Superboy


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Superboy = Teen Titans


----------



## DennisBreene

Teen Titans - Power Rangers


----------



## Sukerkin

Power Rangers = Merchandising


----------



## DennisBreene

merchandising - economic pillar


----------



## Ceicei

Economic pillar = crash


----------



## crushing

crash = bandicoot


----------



## arnisador

Bandicoot--Old coot


----------



## SahBumNimRush

old coot= cantankerous


----------



## Mauthos

cantankerous - old fool


----------



## Sukerkin

Old Fool = No Fool


----------



## Carol

No Fool -- Mama didn't raise


----------



## Ceicei

Mama didn't raise = orphan


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Mama didn't raise= a cowboy (ala Willie Nelson)


----------



## Mauthos

a cowboy - an indian


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Indian=Slushy (ala Apoo)


----------



## Ceicei

Slushy = icy drink


----------



## seasoned

icy drink - Summer


----------



## Sukerkin

Summer = Glau


----------



## DennisBreene

Glau - Glaucoma


----------



## arnisador

Glaucoma--Gloucester


----------



## seasoned

Gloucester - Lobster


----------



## DennisBreene

lobster -Maine


----------



## arnisador

Maine--Massachusetts


----------



## seasoned

Massachusetts - Witches


----------



## arnisador

Witches--warlocks


----------



## Ceicei

Warlocks = Hogwarts


----------



## jezr74

Hogwarts = Frodo


----------



## Carol

Frodo == The Shire


----------



## arnisador

The Shire--Shire Reeve


----------



## jezr74

Shire Reeve = blank


----------



## arnisador

Blank--white


----------



## Mauthos

white - flag


----------



## Dirty Dog

Flag = Ship


----------



## DennisBreene

ship - sinking


----------



## SahBumNimRush

sinking= quicksand


----------



## Mauthos

quicksand - branch


----------



## SahBumNimRush

branch=out


----------



## Mauthos

out - peace


----------



## Ceicei

Peace = tranquil


----------



## SahBumNimRush

tranquil=tranquilizer


----------



## jezr74

tranquilizer = horse


----------



## Ceicei

Horse = Mister Ed


----------



## DennisBreene

Mister Ed - Wilbur


----------



## Dirty Dog

Wilbur = Charlotte


----------



## Sukerkin

Charlotte = Rampling


----------



## yak sao

Rampling = rambling


----------



## arnisador

Rambling--river


----------



## SahBumNimRush

River=Kayak


----------



## Ceicei

Kayak = white water


----------



## jezr74

White Water - White Wash


----------



## crushing

White Wash - Tom Sawyer


----------



## Sukerkin

Tom Sawyer = Rush

[video=youtube_share;U7DFsBcVMDA]http://youtu.be/U7DFsBcVMDA[/video]


----------



## Carol

Rush _ Favorite 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ceicei

Favorite = cherished


----------



## Dirty Dog

Cherished = Sue (my wife)


----------



## arnisador

Sue my wife--Take my wife (please!)


----------



## DennisBreene

Take my wife (please) - ba dum


----------



## arnisador

ba dum--badabing


----------



## DennisBreene

OK.. Someone has to do it.      Badabing -badaboom


----------



## Mauthos

badaboom - big badaboom


----------



## DennisBreene

big badaboom - Who's on first base?


----------



## Carol

Who's on first base == What's on second?


----------



## Ceicei

What's on second = Score!


----------



## Sukerkin

Score = Mark (nearly went with Twenty there but changed my mind at the last instant )


----------



## yak sao

Mark = Twain


----------



## arnisador

Twain--two


----------



## Ceicei

Two = twin


----------



## Carol

Twin -- towers


----------



## seasoned

towers - Castle


----------



## arnisador

Castle--games     (my son plays Magic the Gathering at Castle Games in CO)


----------



## Mauthos

games - Munchkin


----------



## crushing

Munchkin - Dunkin' Donuts


----------



## arnisador

Dunkin' Donuts--glazed


----------



## jezr74

Glazed - fruit

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arnisador

Fruit--bat


----------



## jezr74

bat - wicket

via Nexus 7 w/Tapatalk - please ignore predictive text errors


----------



## Sukerkin

Oh thank you, Arni ... I looked at this and my association for Fruit was Larry Grayson .  Not very politically correct in this day and age :lol:.

Bat = Ball

Darn too late there ...

Wicket = Ewok


----------



## arnisador

Ewok--Yoda


----------



## jezr74

Yoda - unlearn 

via Nexus 7 w/Tapatalk - please ignore predictive text spelling errors


----------



## Ceicei

Unlearn = ignorant


----------



## arnisador

ignorant--excuse


----------



## Riffix

Excuse in most cases = bullsh** 

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arnisador

Bs--ms


----------



## seasoned

ms = clarify


----------



## crushing

clarify - Irish Moss


----------



## seasoned

Irish Moss - seaweed


----------



## arnisador

Seaweed--sea salt


----------



## Sukerkin

Sea Salt = Salinity


----------



## seasoned

Salinity - Sailor        (Known to have salt content).


----------



## Sukerkin

Sailor = Rod Stewart


----------



## Mauthos

Rod Stewart - Jackie Stewart


----------



## Ceicei

Jackie Stewart = British racer


----------



## Sukerkin

British Racer = BRG (British Racing Green)

View attachment $1974-Jaguar-XKE-001.jpg


----------



## Mauthos

British Racing Green - MG


----------



## yak sao

MG = machine gun


----------



## Ceicei

Machine gun = M240


----------



## Sukerkin

M240 = 2, 4, 6, 8, motorway 

(a bit obscure that I suppose, even knowing that in Britain motorways have 'M' designations)


----------



## crushing

2, 4, 6, 8, motorway = M-22


----------



## arnisador

M-22--c-17


----------



## Carol

C-17 -- you sunk my battleship!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arnisador

Battleship--submarine


----------



## Mauthos

submarine - motorboat


----------



## seasoned

motorboat - gone fishing.


----------



## Ceicei

Gone fishing = tall tale


----------



## seasoned

tall tale = Stretching the truth


----------



## DennisBreene

stretching the truth - embellishing


----------



## Mauthos

embellishing - exaggeration


----------



## Ceicei

Exaggeration = unbelievable


----------



## seasoned

unbelievable - understanding


----------



## yak sao

understanding =comprehension


----------



## Ceicei

Comprehension = realization


----------



## seasoned

realization - Awakening


----------



## DennisBreene

Awakening - emerging


----------



## Carol

DennisBreene said:


> Awakening - emerging



Emerging = rebirth


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## seasoned

rebirth - born again


----------



## Mauthos

born again - free


----------



## seasoned

free - advice


----------



## Ceicei

Advice = x-rated ad


----------



## Mauthos

x-rated ad - X-Men


----------



## seasoned

X-Men - wolverine


----------



## Cirdan

wolverine - cigar


----------



## crushing

cigar - Brandy


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Brandy= Manhattan


----------



## yak sao

Manhattan = Times Square


----------



## arnisador

Times Square--Big Ben


----------



## Sukerkin

Big Ben = Palace of Westminster


----------



## seasoned

Palace of Westminster - magnificent


----------



## arnisador

Magnificent--seven


----------



## Mauthos

seven - samurai


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Samurai=Shogun


----------



## Mauthos

Shogun - King Rat


----------



## seasoned

King Rat - Master splinter


----------



## yak sao

Master splinter = COWABUNGA!


----------



## Carol

COWABUNGA! -- turtle


----------



## arnisador

Turtle--neck


----------



## seasoned

neck - tie


----------



## Ceicei

Tie = stuck


----------



## DennisBreene

stuck-glue


----------



## arnisador

Glue--eat


----------



## Mauthos

eat - drink


----------



## granfire

drink - happy


----------



## Sukerkin

Happy = Wedding day.


----------



## Cyriacus

Wedding day = Armageddon.


----------



## granfire

Armageddon - Forum Agreement


----------



## Mauthos

Forum agreement - improbability


----------



## yak sao

improbability - improvisation


----------



## seasoned

improvisation - Macgyver


----------



## Steve

Mcgyver=McDonalds


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## seasoned

McDonalds - speechless


----------



## arnisador

speechless--slackjawed


----------



## Mauthos

slackjawed - yokel


----------



## crushing

yokel - stereotype


----------



## DennisBreene

stereotype-daguerotype


----------



## Carol

Dauguerrotype -- silver 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arnisador

silver--nitrate


----------



## Carol

Nitrate ---- NO!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Ceicei

No! = :-(


----------



## arnisador

:-(--!!!


----------



## DennisBreene

!!!- stop that


----------



## seasoned

stop that - Yes


----------



## arnisador

Yes--No


----------



## DennisBreene

No-maybe


----------



## seasoned

maybe - undecided


----------



## Carol

Undecided -- polling


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## arnisador

Polling--places


----------



## Ceicei

Places = trip


----------



## DennisBreene

trip-journey


----------



## Mauthos

journey - fun


----------



## Ceicei

Fun = caving


----------



## arnisador

Caving--in


----------



## Mauthos

in - out


----------



## DennisBreene

out-falling


----------



## arnisador

out--side


----------



## seasoned

Falling - out side


----------



## arnisador

outside--inside


----------



## Mauthos

inside - backside


----------



## arnisador

backside--frontside


----------



## Ceicei

Frontside = ventral


----------



## arnisador

Ventral--Ventner


----------



## Mauthos

Ventner - Bacterium


----------



## crushing

Bacterium - mitochondria


----------



## arnisador

mitochondria--cell


----------



## DennisBreene

cell-organelle


----------



## arnisador

organelle--organist


----------



## DennisBreene

arnisador said:


> organelle--organist



organist-anatomist


----------



## arnisador

anatomist--physiologist


----------



## DennisBreene

physiologist-internist


----------



## arnisador

internist--extern


----------



## yak sao

extern = next term


----------



## arnisador

next term--Fall


----------



## Ceicei

Fall = oops


----------



## arnisador

Opps--ouch


----------



## seasoned

ouch - price tag of..........


----------



## arnisador

price tag--skin tag


----------



## yak sao

skin tag = laser tag



https://www.facebook.com/pages/Wing-Tsun-Chinese-Boxing-of-Kentucky/392054967486652


----------



## arnisador

laser tag--paintball


----------



## Mauthos

paintball - duck!


----------



## Cirdan

duck - quack


----------



## seasoned

quack - incompetent.


----------



## Mauthos

incompetent - irritating


----------



## Cirdan

irritating - bug


----------



## seasoned

bug - Raid


----------



## Sukerkin

Raid = Large Group


----------



## arnisador

Large group--monster

(It's a math. thing.)


----------



## DennisBreene

Monster-Mothra


----------



## Cirdan

Mothra - wind


----------



## Mauthos

wind - sorry


----------



## crushing

sorry - board game


----------



## Ceicei

Board game = monopoly


----------



## arnisador

monopoly--duopoly


----------



## DennisBreene

arnisador said:


> monopoly--duopoly



duopoly-song style


----------



## yak sao

song style = turnstile


----------



## arnisador

turnstile--stylish


----------



## Mauthos

stylish - bling


----------



## Cirdan

bling -diamond


----------



## seasoned

diamond - ring


----------



## Mauthos

ring - bell


----------



## seasoned

bell - tower


----------



## crushing

tower - records


----------



## arnisador

records--CDs


----------



## seasoned

CDs - cassette


----------



## Dirty Dog

Cassette = 8-track


----------



## arnisador

8-track--racetrack


----------



## yak sao

racetrack --Horshack


----------



## arnisador

Horshack--Kotter


----------



## Sukerkin

:lol:  You lost me with your Americanisms there ... so ...

Kotter = Pin


----------



## Dirty Dog

Pin = needle


----------



## Carol

needle = mountain 

Haystack Mountain, VT


----------



## Sukerkin

Mountain = Tectonic Collision (or volcanic extrusion)


----------



## Carol

Tectonic Collision -- Teutonic Titwillow


----------



## Dirty Dog

Teutonic Titwillow = ****.

Come on, I'm a guy. What do you expect?


----------



## Sukerkin

Four Star = Petrol?  :angel:


----------



## Dirty Dog

Teutonic Titwillow = Teats

Take that, censor.


----------



## Carol

Dirty Dog said:


> Come on, I'm a guy. What do you expect?



Don't ever change, my friend


----------



## Carol

Dirty Dog said:


> Teutonic Titwillow = Teats
> 
> Take that, censor.



Oh that word!  I thought you had said a synonym for copulation! :lol2:

Teats = Treats


----------



## Dirty Dog

Carol said:


> Oh that word! I thought you had said a synonym for copulation! :lol2:
> 
> Teats = Treats



And... we're about to enter another endless loop. :rofl:

Treats  = Scoobysnacks (in an effort to avoid the aforementioned loop...)


----------



## Ceicei

Scoobysnacks = shaggy


----------



## arnisador

Shaggy--Scooby


----------



## Dirty Dog

Scooby = Velma


----------



## arnisador

Velma--velcro


----------



## Dirty Dog

Velcro = noisy


----------



## Carol

Noisy == neighbors


----------



## Dirty Dog

Neighbor = lunatic (If you knew my neighbor, you'd understand...)


----------



## Carol

Lunatic == on the grass


----------



## DennisBreene

on the grass - Central Park


----------



## yak sao

Central Park = mugged


----------



## Sukerkin

Mugged = Over-acted


----------



## arnisador

Over-acted--underdone


----------



## Ceicei

Underdone = raw


----------



## Dirty Dog

Raw = Raowr!!!


----------



## DennisBreene

Raowr!! - primal


----------



## arnisador

primal--feral


----------



## DennisBreene

feral - ?Dirty Dog


----------



## arnisador

Dirty Dog--Snoop Dogg


----------



## DennisBreene

Dirty Dog - Snoop Dog - enlightenment!


----------



## arnisador

enlightenment--Buddha


----------



## seasoned

Buddha - a-way


----------



## DennisBreene

a-way - Daoism


----------



## arnisador

Daoism--Dadaism


----------



## Dirty Dog

Dadaism == Mamaism


----------



## seasoned

Mamaism - another (way)


----------



## arnisador

another--brother


----------



## grumpywolfman

brother--blood


----------



## Ceicei

Blood = life


----------



## arnisador

life--death


----------



## DennisBreene

death - rebirth


----------



## seasoned

rebirth* - *Reincarnation


----------



## Ceicei

Reincarnation = "Groundhog Day" (movie)


----------



## arnisador

"Groundhog Day"--Bill Murray


----------



## Mauthos

Bill Murray - Zombieland


----------



## Dirty Dog

Zombieland = ER staff at 0500


----------



## Cirdan

0500 - morning walk


----------



## Mauthos

morning walk - luxury


----------



## arnisador

luxury--misery


----------



## seasoned

misery - loves company


----------



## Ceicei

Loves company = party


----------



## arnisador

party--down


----------



## Dirty Dog

Down == Up


----------



## arnisador

Up--town


----------



## Cirdan

town - people


----------



## Mauthos

town - country


----------



## yak sao

country = nation


----------



## Mauthos

nation - zombie


----------



## seasoned

zombie - "Dead" people


----------



## arnisador

"Dead" people--Deadheads


----------



## Ceicei

Deadheads = rock group


----------



## yak sao

rock group = granite


----------



## Sukerkin

granite = gravestone


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

gravestone = history


----------



## arnisador

history--destiny


----------



## seasoned

destiny - Fate


----------



## arnisador

Fate--karma


----------



## DennisBreene

karma -cosmic


----------



## Mauthos

cosmic - energy


----------



## DennisBreene

Mauthos said:


> cosmic - energy



energy -boson -matter


----------



## Cirdan

matter - raisins


----------



## DennisBreene

raisins - regularity


----------



## seasoned

regularity - Healthy


----------



## Mauthos

healthy - biscuits


----------



## crushing

biscuits - rubber


----------



## arnisador

rubber--glue


----------



## Cirdan

glue - horse


----------



## Mauthos

horse - trot


----------



## Dirty Dog

Trot = diarrhea


----------



## Mauthos

Diarrhea - Squits ))


----------



## seasoned

Squits - Giggles


----------



## Cirdan

giggles - cute


----------



## arnisador

cute--girls


----------



## seasoned

girls - women


----------



## arnisador

women--men


----------



## Mauthos

men - cave


----------



## Dirty Dog

Cave = diving


----------



## Ceicei

Diving = ocean


----------



## arnisador

ocean--sun


----------



## DennisBreene

sun - down


----------



## Sukerkin

Down = Quark


----------



## arnisador

Quark--top


----------



## seasoned

top - priority


----------



## DennisBreene

Priority - heirarchy


----------



## arnisador

hierarchy--oligarchy


----------



## Ceicei

Oligarchy=tyrant king


----------



## arnisador

tyrant king--T. Rex


----------



## Cirdan

T.Rex - Teeth


----------



## arnisador

Teeth--fillings


----------



## seasoned

fillings - drilling's


----------



## arnisador

drilling--oil


----------



## Mauthos

oil - fry-up


----------



## seasoned

fry-up - chicken


----------



## Mauthos

chicken - kfc


----------



## Ceicei

KFC = crispy


----------



## arnisador

crispy--nuggets


----------



## seasoned

Mountain = molehill.   ( Making a mountain out of a molehill)


----------



## arnisador

molehill--anthill


----------



## Cirdan

anthill - pain (don`t ask)


----------



## seasoned

pain - gain


----------



## arnisador

gain--amplifier


----------



## Ceicei

Amplifier = microphone


----------



## Sukerkin

Microphone = piezoelectric


----------



## seasoned

microphone - entertainment


----------



## arnisador

entertainment--movies


----------



## Mauthos

movies - magic


----------



## seasoned

magic - moment


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Moment=inertia


----------



## Sukerkin

Inertia = Limit to acceleration


----------



## crushing

Limit to acceleration - horsepower


----------



## Dirty Dog

Horsepower = MORE


----------



## arnisador

more--chocolate


----------



## seasoned

chocolate = Still waiting.                                           (A little inside joke, I think)...............


----------



## Mauthos

still waiting - for christmas


----------



## Cirdan

christmas - pine


----------



## seasoned

pine - derby


----------



## DennisBreene

Derby - bowler


----------



## crushing

bowler - kegling


----------



## yak sao

kegling = keg party!


----------



## Mauthos

keg party - beer mmmm


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Keg Party=Keg Stand


----------



## yak sao

Keg Stand = kick stand


----------



## Sukerkin

We seem to have had a fork in the road there ...

Taking both routes at once, like a quantum theory photon ...

Beer = Wine

Kick Stand = Bike


----------



## yak sao

Sukerkin said:


> We seem to have had a fork in the road there ...
> 
> Taking both routes at once, like a quantum theory photon ...
> 
> Beer = Wine
> 
> Kick Stand = Bike



Spooky....we need to get this back on track or it could be the end of life as we know it.                                                                                      Wine     Bike      -    Fine hike


----------



## Carol

Fine hike - don't mind if I do!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dirty Dog

do = dew


----------



## Cirdan

dew - leaf


----------



## Mauthos

leaf - river


----------



## seasoned

river - Flowing


----------



## Cirdan

flowing - viscous


----------



## yak sao

viscous = viscious


----------



## Ceicei

Viscious = vicious


----------



## DennisBreene

vicious - viscous


----------



## Ceicei

Viscous = molasses


----------



## yak sao

molasses = syrup


----------



## Carol

Syrup = maple

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DennisBreene

Maple - curley


----------



## seasoned

curley - Moe and _ _ _ _ _


----------



## Mauthos

Moe and _____ - Larry


----------



## SahBumNimRush

Larry=Leisure Suit


----------



## seasoned

Leisure Suit - Memories


----------



## Mauthos

memories - good times


----------



## Dirty Dog

Good Times == DYNOMITE!!!!!! (If you've never seen the TV show this won't make any sense...)


----------



## arnisador

Dynomite--JJ


----------



## Dirty Dog

JJ == Jimmy Johns (yes, I'm hungry...)


----------



## arnisador

Jimmy Johns--subs



> (yes, I'm hungry...)



Seems like you always are, dude!


----------



## seasoned

subs - Underwater


----------



## Dirty Dog

Underwater == SCUBA!!!


----------



## arnisador

SCUBA--Scooby (Doo)


----------



## Mauthos

Scooby - Scrappy (Doo)


----------



## Cirdan

Scrappy - Hated


----------



## arnisador

Hated--Hunted


----------



## seasoned

Hunted  - fugitive


----------



## Ceicei

Fugitive = on the lam


----------



## Mauthos

on the lam - mmmm lamb


----------



## arnisador

lamb--Lambic


----------



## Mauthos

lambic - mmm beer


----------



## Dirty Dog

Beer == yuck!


----------



## arnisador

yuck--stuck


----------



## crushing

stuck - fermentation

(that pesky Wyeast 3724 Belgian Saison yeast strain to be specific!)


----------



## arnisador

fermentation--lamentation


----------



## yak sao

lamentation = rumination


----------



## DennisBreene

Rumination - cud


----------



## arnisador

cud--cow


----------



## Ceicei

Cow = tipping


----------



## arnisador

tipping--waiters


----------



## seasoned

waiters - Pizza!


----------



## arnisador

Pizza--good


----------



## Mauthos

good - pulled pork


----------



## seasoned

pork - chop


----------



## Dirty Dog

Chop = knifehand


----------



## Mauthos

knifehand - block


----------



## SuitableScroll

block-break


----------



## arnisador

break--board


----------



## Ceicei

Board = kick


----------



## arnisador

kick--front


----------



## SuitableScroll

front-back


----------



## Ceicei

Back = wall


----------



## SuitableScroll

wall-scale


----------



## Dirty Dog

Scale == LIAR!!!


----------



## SuitableScroll

liar-pants


----------



## Ceicei

Pants = fire


----------



## SuitableScroll

fire-xing yi


----------



## arnisador

xing yi--Hsing I


----------



## seasoned

Hsing I - Internal


----------



## SuitableScroll

internal - chi


----------



## arnisador

chi--_cago_


----------



## Dirty Dog

Chicago ==


----------



## arnisador

Frank Sinatra--Rat Pack


----------



## SuitableScroll

Rat Pack - Bogart


----------



## yak sao

Bogart - go-cart


----------



## arnisador

go-cart--motocross


----------



## Dirty Dog

Motorcross == road racing


----------



## Mauthos

road racing - road bike


----------



## yak sao

road bike = Harley


----------



## SuitableScroll

Harley - dog


----------



## seasoned

dog - Kennel


----------



## arnisador

Kennel--cough


----------



## SuitableScroll

cough - sneeze


----------



## arnisador

sneeze--nose


----------



## SuitableScroll

nose - smell


----------



## arnisador

smell--stink


----------



## SuitableScroll

stink - foot


----------



## arnisador

Foot--yard


----------



## SuitableScroll

yard - stick


----------



## yak sao

stick = glue


----------



## SuitableScroll

glue - gorilla


----------



## arnisador

gorilla--chimp


----------



## SuitableScroll

chimp - change


----------



## arnisador

change--back


----------



## Ceicei

Back = ribs


----------



## SuitableScroll

ribs - lungs


----------



## arnisador

lungs--heart


----------



## SuitableScroll

heart - blood


----------



## arnisador

blood--soul


----------



## seasoned

soul - Mate


----------



## arnisador

Mate--bosun


----------



## SuitableScroll

bosun - ship


----------



## Dirty Dog

Ship == wreck dive


----------



## Ceicei

Wreck dive = recovery


----------



## SuitableScroll

Recovery - qigong


----------



## arnisador

qigong--ki


----------



## seasoned

ki - inner strength


----------



## arnisador

inner strength--outer space


----------



## Dirty Dog

Outer space == Big Bang


----------



## seasoned

Big Bang - 44 Magnum


----------



## arnisador

44 Magnum--Dirty Harry


----------



## SuitableScroll

Dirty Harry - Lucky


----------



## seasoned

Lucky - Luciano


----------



## SuitableScroll

Luciano - sing


----------



## Carol

Sing - tenor


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SuitableScroll

tenor - saxophone


----------



## Carol

Saxophone - reed


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## SuitableScroll

reed - rattan


----------



## arnisador

rattan--arnis


----------



## SuitableScroll

Arnis - Kali


----------



## yak sao

Kali - escrima


----------



## arnisador

escrima--fencing


----------



## HKphooey

Fencing=foil


----------



## arnisador

foil--tin


----------



## seasoned

tin - Man


----------



## arnisador

Man--dog


----------



## SuitableScroll

Dog - cerberus


----------



## arnisador

Cerberus--Hercules


----------



## SuitableScroll

Hercules - Odysseus


----------



## arnisador

Odysseus--Iliad


----------



## Cyriacus

Iliad - Philosophical


----------



## arnisador

Philosophical--Pensive


----------



## Ceicei

Pensive = thinking


----------



## arnisador

thinking--thoughts


----------



## SuitableScroll

Thoughts - intention


----------



## Mauthos

intention - good


----------



## seasoned

good - morning


----------



## Dirty Dog

Morning == bedtime


----------



## Mauthos

bedtime - please


----------



## Ceicei

Please = courteous


----------



## arnisador

courteous--polite


----------



## SuitableScroll

polite - gentleman


----------



## arnisador

gentleman--Judo


----------



## SuitableScroll

Judo - Aikido


----------



## DennisBreene

aikido- jui jit su


----------



## arnisador

jui jit s--aikijutsu


----------



## Ceicei

Aikijutsu = break fall


----------



## Mauthos

aikijustsu - kempo


----------



## arnisador

break fall--breakneck


----------



## SuitableScroll

breakneck - speed


----------



## arnisador

speed--kills


----------



## SuitableScroll

kills - thrills


----------



## arnisador

thrills--chills


----------



## Ceicei

Chills = cold


----------



## Cyriacus

Cold = Sick


----------



## SuitableScroll

sick - healthy


----------



## Mauthos

healthy - breakfast


----------



## Cirdan

breakfast - milk


----------



## yak sao

milk = shake


----------



## crushing

shake - Kelis


----------



## arnisador

Kelis--milkshake


----------



## Ceicei

Milkshake = flavored


----------



## arnisador

flavored--colored


----------



## Mauthos

colored - painting


----------



## arnisador

painting--sculpting


----------



## Ceicei

Sculpting = bodybuilding


----------



## SuitableScroll

Body building - bruce lee


----------



## yak sao

lee = Van Cleef


----------



## Cyriacus

Van Cleef = Google


----------



## yak sao

Google - oggle


----------



## Ceicei

Oggle = men


----------



## Cyriacus

Men = Sten


----------



## arnisador

Sten--stent


----------



## yak sao

stent - tents


----------



## seasoned

tents - Camping       (of course)


----------



## rlobrecht

Camping mountains


----------



## yak sao

mountains - Rockies


----------



## arnisador

Rockies--rookies


----------



## Mauthos

rookies - cookies


----------



## seasoned

cookies - Milk   (good cookies that is)


----------



## arnisador

Milk--shake


----------



## Ceicei

Shake = earthquake


----------



## arnisador

earthquake--volcano


----------



## yak sao

volcano - lava


----------



## arnisador

lava--lamp


----------



## Mauthos

lamp - light


----------



## yak sao

light - heavy


----------



## Dirty Dog

Heavy == bag


----------



## Cyriacus

Bag = Bivvy


----------



## Mauthos

bivvy - fishing


----------



## Ceicei

Fishing = trout


----------



## arnisador

trout--fish


----------



## seasoned

fish - baked


----------



## arnisador

baked--pie


----------



## DennisBreene

pie - eyed


----------



## arnisador

eyed--pretty


----------



## Ceicei

Pretty = sunset


----------



## Mauthos

sunset - nighttime


----------



## Dirty Dog

Nighttime == work


----------



## seasoned

work - Job


----------



## Dirty Dog

Job == vacation


----------



## arnisador

vacation--Hawaii


----------



## Mauthos

Hawaii - Elvis


----------



## arnisador

Elvis--Kenpo


----------



## Aikikitty

Kenpo ---martial art


----------



## arnisador

martial art--karate


----------



## Ceicei

Karate = tournament


----------



## arnisador

tournament--competition


----------



## seasoned

competition - trophy


----------



## yak sao

trophy - champion


----------



## arnisador

trophy--Sharknado


----------



## Ceicei

Sharknado = flying sharks


----------



## arnisador

flying sharks--awesome


----------



## seasoned

awesome - amazing


----------



## arnisador

amazing--Randi


----------



## jezr74

Randi - Toey 

via Nexus 7 w/Tapatalk - please ignore predictive text spelling errors


----------



## arnisador

Toey--Joey


----------



## Mauthos

Joey - Kangaroo


----------



## Ceicei

Kangaroo = Australia


----------



## arnisador

Australia--Darwin


----------



## Mauthos

Darwin - Moth


----------



## arnisador

Moth--flame


----------



## Mauthos

flame - light


----------



## SuitableScroll

Light - heavy


----------



## arnisador

heavy--water


----------



## Mauthos

water - formless


----------



## arnisador

formless--void


----------



## Yondanchris

arnisador said:


> formless--void



Formless - Void 

Reminds me of Genesis 1:1-2 NKJV
"1 In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth.
2 The earth was without form, and void; and darkness was on the face of the deep. And the Spirit of God was hovering over the face of the waters."


----------



## Yondanchris

Void - Empty


----------



## arnisador

Empty--Zen


----------



## Ceicei

Zen = peace


----------



## Carol

peace = free


----------



## granfire

free - illusion


----------



## Ceicei

Illusion = deception


----------



## Mauthos

deception - magic


----------



## crushing

magic - miracle


----------



## arnisador

miracle--worker


----------



## RTKDCMB

worker -- tired


----------



## granfire

tired - night


----------



## Mauthos

night - stalker


----------



## arnisador

stalker--striker


----------



## DennisBreene

Striker - Stryker


----------



## arnisador

Stryker--tank


----------



## RTKDCMB

Tank -- Abbott


----------



## arnisador

Abbott--Costello


----------



## RTKDCMB

Costello - Elvis


----------



## Ceicei

Elvis = jailhouse rock


----------



## arnisador

jailhouse rock--schoolhouse rock


----------



## RTKDCMB

schoolhouse rock -- Geology class


----------



## arnisador

Geology class--rocks


----------



## Ceicei

Rocks = Stonehenge


----------



## Mauthos

Stonehenge - Druids


----------



## crushing

Druids - Princess Vespa


----------



## arnisador

Princess Vespa--Spaceballs


----------



## Ceicei

Spaceballs = Sputnik


----------



## arnisador

Sputnik--space


----------



## Mauthos

space - stars


----------



## arnisador

stars--Dave


----------



## crushing

Dave - Super Dave Osborne


----------



## arnisador

Super Dave Osborne--Evel Knievel


----------



## Ceicei

Evel Knievel = stunts


----------



## arnisador

stunts--stilts


----------



## Ceicei

Stilts = altitude


----------



## arnisador

altitude--mountain


----------



## Yondanchris

Mountain - Strength


----------



## Mauthos

Strength - Bear


----------



## arnisador

Bear--woods


----------



## Ceicei

Woods = forest


----------



## arnisador

Forest--trees


----------



## Carol

Trees - Rush


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mauthos

Rush - Speed


----------



## Ceicei

Speed = Lamborghini


----------



## seasoned

Lamborghini = Big Bucks $$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Dirty Dog

Big Bucks  == Bambi (I mean deer...) Season!


----------



## Ceicei

Bambi season = hunting


----------



## arnisador

hunting--killing


----------



## Ceicei

Killing = death


----------



## arnisador

death--birth


----------



## seasoned

birth - life


----------



## crushing

life - amazing


----------



## arnisador

amazing--Spiderman


----------



## Ceicei

Spiderman = superhero


----------



## arnisador

superhero--Superman


----------



## Mauthos

Superman - Zod


----------



## seasoned

Zod - Kyrpton


----------



## crushing

Krypton - Noble


----------



## arnisador

Noble--gas


----------



## Ceicei

Gas = stomachache


----------



## Mauthos

stomachache - stuffed


----------



## seasoned

stuffed - turkey


----------



## crushing

turkey - bowling


----------



## Mauthos

bowling - strike!


----------



## arnisador

bowling--lanes


----------



## DennisBreene

Strike - impact


----------



## arnisador

impact--deep


----------



## Ceicei

Deep = cerebral


----------



## arnisador

cerebral--cerebro


----------



## bookworm_cn317

cerebro = Professor Xavier


----------



## Mauthos

professor Xavier - Wolverine


----------



## seasoned

Wolverine - Edward Scissorhands


----------



## Ceicei

Edward Scissorhands = bad movie


----------



## crushing

bad movie = Waterworld


----------



## arnisador

Waterworld--Kevin Costner


----------



## Mauthos

Kevin Costner - Superman


----------



## arnisador

Superman--Batman


----------



## Mauthos

Batman - I'm Batman


----------



## arnisador

I'm Batman--Joker


----------



## Mauthos

Joker - Ace of Spades


----------



## Ceicei

Ace of spades = cards


----------



## arnisador

cards--deck


----------



## Mauthos

deck - magic


----------



## arnisador

magic--gathering


----------



## seasoned

gathering - party


----------



## Mauthos

party - time


----------



## Ceicei

Time = schedule


----------



## arnisador

schedule--trains


----------



## Ceicei

Trains = swift


----------



## Yondanchris

Swift = Taylor


----------



## arnisador

Taylor--series


----------



## seasoned

series -- World   (series)


----------



## Ceicei

World series = baseball


----------



## Mauthos

baseball - strike


----------



## seasoned

strike - bowling


----------



## Mauthos

bowling - pin


----------



## crushing

pin - head


----------



## Sukerkin

:Struggles with his "Carry On" demons to keep it smut free:

Head = Lead(er)


----------



## DennisBreene

Lead=plumb


----------



## Dirty Dog

Plumb == Bob


----------



## arnisador

Bob--apples


----------



## seasoned

apples - candied


----------



## arnisador

candied--yams


----------



## Ceicei

Yams = holidays


----------



## seasoned

holidays - family


----------



## granfire

family - insanity


----------



## arnisador

insanity--clowns


----------



## Mauthos

clowns - trike


----------



## Ceicei

Trike = ATV


----------



## arnisador

ATV--APC

(Armored Personnel Carrier)


----------



## Mauthos

APC - Corp


----------



## DennisBreene

corp- semper fi


----------



## Mauthos

semper fi - oorah


----------



## arnisador

oorah--hooah


----------



## granfire

Hooah- head ache


----------



## arnisador

head ache--heartache


----------



## Mauthos

heartache - loss


----------



## Ceicei

Loss = grief


----------



## arnisador

grief--Peanuts

("Good grief, Charlie Brown!")


----------



## Takai

Peanuts--Hamster


----------



## arnisador

Hamster--trail


----------



## Ceicei

Trail = hike


----------



## Mauthos

hike - mountain


----------



## arnisador

mountain--Mohammed


----------



## Ceicei

Mohammed = boxer


----------



## seasoned

boxer - Breed


----------



## arnisador

Breed--strain


----------



## Takai

strain--back


----------



## Ceicei

Back = reverse


----------



## seasoned

reverse - Transmission


----------



## arnisador

Transmission--dropped


----------



## Takai

Dropped--Ball


----------



## arnisador

Ball--strike


----------



## seasoned

strike - Match


----------



## arnisador

Match--game


----------



## Takai

game--venison


----------



## arnisador

venison--deer


----------



## seasoned

deer - hunter


----------



## arnisador

hunter--seeker


----------



## Takai

seeker--truth


----------



## arnisador

truth--lies


----------



## Takai

lies--statistics


----------



## arnisador

statistics--statisticians


----------



## Takai

statisticians--economists


----------



## arnisador

economists--Krugman


----------



## Takai

Krugman--liberal


----------



## arnisador

liberal--arts


----------



## Takai

arts--martial

(of course)


----------



## arnisador

martial--war


----------



## Takai

war--pestilence


----------



## arnisador

pestilence--plague


----------



## Takai

plague--black


----------



## Ceicei

Black = dark


----------



## Takai

dark--moon


----------



## arnisador

(dark) moon--Pink (Floyd)


----------



## Takai

Pink--Princess


----------



## seasoned

Princess - Diana


----------



## ks - learning to fly

seasoned said:


> Princess - Diana



Diana - wonder woman


----------



## Mauthos

wonder woman - aquaman


----------



## seasoned

aquaman - waterboy


----------



## DennisBreene

waterboy - Gunga Din


----------



## arnisador

Gunga Din--better


----------



## seasoned

better - best


----------



## Takai

best - intentions


----------



## ks - learning to fly

intentions - actions


----------



## arnisador

actions--reactions


----------



## seasoned

actions - speak    (louder then words)


----------



## arnisador

speak--truth


----------



## Takai

truth - facts


----------



## arnisador

facts--opinions


----------



## Takai

Opinions - politicians


----------



## ks - learning to fly

politicians - controversy


----------



## Ceicei

Controversy = The Study


----------



## arnisador

The Study--cesspool


----------



## ks - learning to fly

cesspool - grimy


----------



## seasoned

grimy - disinfectant


----------



## arnisador

disinfectant--deodorant


----------



## ks - learning to fly

deodorant - sweaty


----------



## seasoned

sweaty - dehydrate


----------



## ks - learning to fly

dehydrate - gatorade


----------



## arnisador

gatorade--Florida


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Florida - oranges


----------



## arnisador

oranges--poranges


----------



## ks - learning to fly

poranges - what?


----------



## Takai

what - huh


----------



## ks - learning to fly

huh - exactly.


----------



## Takai

exactly - stickler


----------



## arnisador

stickler--sticker


----------



## Takai

Sticker - Tags


----------



## arnisador

Tags--shoots


----------



## ks - learning to fly

shoots -scores


----------



## Takai

Scores--Matches


----------



## arnisador

Matches--fire


----------



## Mauthos

fire - bad


----------



## arnisador

bad--bone


----------



## Takai

Bone - fracture


----------



## arnisador

fracture--rib


----------



## Takai

rib-adam


----------



## arnisador

adam--Eve


----------



## Takai

eve - dawn


----------



## arnisador

dawn--night


----------



## Takai

night - shadows


----------



## seasoned

shadows - lurking


----------



## arnisador

lurking--evil


----------



## ks - learning to fly

evil - doing


----------



## arnisador

doing--nothing


----------



## DennisBreene

nothing - bubkis


----------



## ks - learning to fly

bubkis-confusion....


----------



## arnisador

confusion--psychic


----------



## seasoned

psychic - predictions


----------



## blindsage

predictions-- weather


----------



## arnisador

weather--meteorology


----------



## Takai

meteorology - altocumulus


----------



## arnisador

altocumulus--cloud


----------



## ks - learning to fly

cloud - storms


----------



## arnisador

storms--weather


----------



## Mauthos

weather - talking


----------



## arnisador

talking--walking


----------



## crushing

walking - taco


----------



## arnisador

taco--bell


----------



## DennisBreene

arnisador said:


> taco--bell



bell-tower


----------



## arnisador

Tower--records


----------



## DennisBreene

records -anachronism  (?Tower Downloads)


----------



## arnisador

anachronism--Shakespeare


----------



## DennisBreene

Shakespeare - bard


----------



## arnisador

bard--ranger


----------



## Takai

Ranger - Airborne


----------



## arnisador

Airborne--parachute


----------



## Takai

Parachute - Failure


----------



## arnisador

Failure--option


----------



## Takai

Option - Choice


----------



## arnisador

Choice--choose


----------



## Takai

choose - lesser


----------



## ks - learning to fly

freedom


----------



## Takai

freedom - Illusion


----------



## ks - learning to fly

illusion - ninja


----------



## Takai

Ninja - Vanish


----------



## ks - learning to fly

vanish - smoke


----------



## Mauthos

smoke - fire


----------



## arnisador

fire--water


----------



## Rokuta

Water - Tower


----------



## arnisador

Tower--London


----------



## ballen0351

London- broil


----------



## arnisador

broil--steak


----------



## Takai

steak - knives


----------



## arnisador

knives--Chau


----------



## Takai

Chau - Pilgrim


----------



## ks - learning to fly

pilgrim - mayflower


----------



## Mauthos

mayflower - wallflower


----------



## crushing

wallflower - Dylan


----------



## arnisador

Dylan--Bob


----------



## crushing

Bob - Doug


----------



## arnisador

Doug--Dig


----------



## Takai

Dig - Pulaski


----------



## arnisador

Pulaski--Polish


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Polish - sausage


----------



## arnisador

sausage--meat


----------



## Takai

meat - popsicle


----------



## arnisador

popsicle--ice cream


----------



## Takai

ice cream - cold


----------



## arnisador

cold--hot


----------



## Takai

hot - potato


----------



## arnisador

potato--soup


----------



## Dirty Dog

Soup - nazi

No soup for you!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## arnisador

Nazi--Illinois


----------



## Takai

Illinois - Bankruptcy


----------



## ks - learning to fly

bankruptcy - lawyer


----------



## arnisador

lawyer--legalese


----------



## Takai

legalese - cryptography


----------



## arnisador

cryptography--NSA


----------



## Takai

NSA - Quiet


----------



## arnisador

Quiet--Riot


----------



## Takai

Riot - Compton


----------



## ks - learning to fly

compton - violence


----------



## arnisador

violence--political


----------



## seasoned

Political - folly


----------



## arnisador

folly--fools


----------



## ks - learning to fly

fool's  - paradise


----------



## arnisador

paradise--lost


----------



## seasoned

lost - city


----------



## arnisador

city--country


----------



## Ceicei

country = civil war


----------



## Takai

civil war - syria


----------



## arnisador

Syria--Mid-east


----------



## Takai

Mid-east - Sand


----------



## arnisador

Sand--beach


----------



## Takai

beach - head


----------



## seasoned

head - ache


----------



## ks - learning to fly

ache - knee


----------



## arnisador

knee--crotch


----------



## Takai

crotch - rocket


----------



## arnisador

rocket--ship


----------



## ks - learning to fly

ship - sailing


----------



## arnisador

sailing--away


----------



## Takai

away - journey


----------



## arnisador

journey--far


----------



## Takai

far - near


----------



## arnisador

near--earth


----------



## Takai

earth - terra


----------



## arnisador

terra--firma


----------



## Takai

firma - solid


----------



## DennisBreene

Solid - food



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Tgace

Food-chain

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arnisador

chain--store


----------



## seasoned

chain - link


----------



## ks - learning to fly

link - connect


----------



## arnisador

connect--four


----------



## Takai

four - score


----------



## arnisador

score--goal


----------



## Takai

goal - achievement


----------



## arnisador

achievement--complete


----------



## ks - learning to fly

complete - finished


----------



## seasoned

finished - rest


----------



## arnisador

rest--peacefully


----------



## Ceicei

Peacefully = serene


----------



## arnisador

serene--Serenity


----------



## Takai

Serenity - Firefly


----------



## arnisador

Firefly--Mal


----------



## Takai

Mal -- Misbehave


----------



## ks - learning to fly

misbehave - naughty


----------



## Takai

Naughty - Nice


----------



## arnisador

Nice--weather


----------



## Takai

weather - storm


----------



## ks - learning to fly

storm - chaser


----------



## Takai

Chaser - Scotch


----------



## arnisador

Scotch--whiskey


----------



## Takai

whiskey -- fire-water


----------



## ks - learning to fly

fire-water -- wind


----------



## Takai

wind - sail


----------



## arnisador

sail--away


----------



## Takai

away - Enya


----------



## ks - learning to fly

enya (?) -Kenya


----------



## Takai

Kenya - Obama


----------



## arnisador

Obama--Obamacare


----------



## Takai

Obamacare - deceipt


----------



## Ceicei

Deceipt = deception


----------



## Takai

deception - inception


----------



## arnisador

inception--movie


----------



## ks - learning to fly

movie - popcorn


----------



## Ceicei

Popcorn = kettle


----------



## arnisador

kettle--bells


----------



## Takai

Bells - Chimes


----------



## arnisador

Chimes--rings


----------



## seasoned

rings - Saturn


----------



## Takai

Saturn - General Motors


----------



## arnisador

General Motors--Ford


----------



## Takai

Ford - Oval


----------



## ks - learning to fly

oval - shape


----------



## arnisador

shape--geometry


----------



## Takai

Geometry - Euclidian


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Euclidian - Greek


----------



## Takai

Greek - Windex


----------



## arnisador

Windex--Spandex


----------



## Takai

Spandex - Privilege


----------



## arnisador

Privilege--right


----------



## Takai

right - hand


----------



## arnisador

hand--job


----------



## Takai

job - rate


----------



## Ceicei

Rate = wage


----------



## Takai

wage - war


----------



## arnisador

war--peace


----------



## Takai

peace - Tolstoy


----------



## arnisador

Tolstoy--Russian


----------



## Takai

Russian - Chernobyl


----------



## arnisador

Chernobyl--movie


----------



## Takai

movie - dolby


----------



## arnisador

dolby--dead


----------



## Takai

dead - roadkill


----------



## arnisador

roadkill--deer


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Takai said:


> Greek - Windex



lol - I'm sorry - that just made me laugh!!  

Deer - hunter


----------



## Steve

Hunter -  green

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ballen0351

green- money


----------



## arnisador

money--talks


----------



## ballen0351

talks- Wife


----------



## arnisador

Wife--woman


----------



## seasoned

woman - complex


----------



## donald1

Complex = kata


----------



## arnisador

kata--ana

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kata_(mathematics)


----------



## Takai

ana - palindrome


----------



## donald1

Palindrome = confusing


----------



## Takai

confusing - DMV


----------



## donald1

DMV =  license


----------



## arnisador

license--Bond


----------



## Takai

Bond - Junk


----------



## ks - learning to fly

junk - rummage


----------



## arnisador

rummage--sale


----------



## ks - learning to fly

sale - price


----------



## Takai

price - margins


----------



## Mauthos

margins - word


----------



## donald1

Word = symbol


----------



## arnisador

symbol--symbolism


----------



## donald1

Symbolism = represent


----------



## arnisador

represent--show


----------



## Takai

show - time


----------



## arnisador

time--hands


----------



## donald1

Time = afternoon


----------



## Takai

Hands - Down

Afternoon - Nap

Go ahead and pick one.


----------



## arnisador

Nap--time


----------



## ks - learning to fly

time - hour


----------



## arnisador

hour--clock


----------



## ks - learning to fly

clock - pressure


----------



## Takai

pressure - cooker


----------



## Mauthos

cooker - hot


----------



## arnisador

hot--cold


----------



## donald1

Cold = morning


----------



## Takai

morning - work


----------



## ks - learning to fly

work - challenge


----------



## Takai

challenge - perserver


----------



## donald1

Perserver = boat


----------



## arnisador

boat--ride


----------



## Takai

ride - lifetime


----------



## ks - learning to fly

lifetime - moment


----------



## DennisBreene

moment - fleeting


----------



## Mauthos

fleeting - time


----------



## DennisBreene

time - vortex


----------



## arnisador

vortex--whirlpool


----------



## Mauthos

whirlpool - spin


----------



## arnisador

Spin--cycle


----------



## donald1

Cycle = bicycle :s428:


----------



## arnisador

bicycle--ride


----------



## donald1

Ride = drive


----------



## Takai

drive - work


----------



## arnisador

work--out


----------



## Takai

out - about


----------



## ks - learning to fly

about - life


----------



## ballen0351

life- kids


----------



## arnisador

kids--driving


----------



## Takai

driving - golf


----------



## donald1

Golf = quite


----------



## Takai

quite - extraordinary


----------



## Rokuta

extraordinary - gentlemen


----------



## arnisador

gentlemen--gentlewoman


----------



## Takai

gentlewoman-vanishing


----------



## arnisador

vanishing--act


----------



## ks - learning to fly

act - play


----------



## Takai

play - ball


----------



## Ceicei

Ball = medieval mace


----------



## arnisador

medieval mace--glaive


----------



## ks - learning to fly

glaive  (and thanks for making me get out the dictionary!) - staff


----------



## seasoned

staff - Bo


----------



## arnisador

Bo--Jackson


----------



## seasoned

Jackson - five


----------



## arnisador

Five--Guys


----------



## Ceicei

Five = number


----------



## arnisador

number--beast


----------



## ks - learning to fly

beast - nightmare


----------



## arnisador

nightmare--dream


----------



## ks - learning to fly

dream - catcher


----------



## arnisador

Catcher--Rye


----------



## donald1

Alcohol


----------



## ks - learning to fly

alcohol - nope


----------



## seasoned

nope - obstain


----------



## arnisador

obstain--abstain


----------



## ks - learning to fly

abstain - refrain


----------



## Mauthos

refrain - restraint


----------



## DennisBreene

restraint - psychosis


----------



## arnisador

psychosis--mitosis


----------



## ks - learning to fly

mitosis - ambiotic


----------



## donald1

Amniotic = physical


----------



## arnisador

physical--medical


----------



## donald1

Medical = medicine


----------



## Ceicei

Medicine = herbs


----------



## arnisador

herbs--grains


----------



## Takai

grains - wheat


----------



## arnisador

wheat--rye


----------



## Takai

rye - bread


----------



## ks - learning to fly

bread - pudding


----------



## Takai

pudding - tapioca


----------



## arnisador

tapioca--yellow


----------



## Takai

yellow - stripe


----------



## arnisador

stripe--skunk


----------



## Takai

skunk - perfume


----------



## arnisador

perfume--water


----------



## Takai

water- board


----------



## arnisador

board--stick


----------



## Takai

stick - men


----------



## ks - learning to fly

men - women


----------



## arnisador

men--women


----------



## ks - learning to fly

arnisador said:


> men--women



jinx!!  

women - children


----------



## Mauthos

children - joy


----------



## arnisador

joy--cooking


----------



## seasoned

cooking - pleasure


----------



## Mauthos

pleasure - happy


----------



## donald1

Happy = instructing


----------



## arnisador

instructing--deconstructing


----------



## Takai

deconstructing - Congress


----------



## arnisador

Congress--dolts


----------



## Takai

dolts - apt


----------



## arnisador

apt--phrase


----------



## Takai

phrase - cliche


----------



## arnisador

cliche--saying


----------



## ks - learning to fly

saying - quote


----------



## Mauthos

quote - example


----------



## arnisador

example--case (i.e. special case)


----------



## Takai

case - study


----------



## seasoned

study - cesspool


----------



## Takai

cesspool - government


----------



## arnisador

government--politicians


----------



## Takai

politicians - vagabonds


----------



## arnisador

vagabonds--vagrants


----------



## Takai

vagrants - undocumented


----------



## arnisador

undocumented--paperless


----------



## seasoned

paperless - society


----------



## arnisador

society--sociology


----------



## Takai

sociology - spectral


----------



## ks - learning to fly

spectral - rainbow


----------



## Takai

Rainbow - Six


----------



## arnisador

Six--number


----------



## Takai

number - theory


----------



## arnisador

theory--evolution

(I had lunch with 3 number theorists today--really.)


----------



## ks - learning to fly

evolution - creation


----------



## arnisador

creation--destruction


----------



## donald1

Phase = brief


----------



## Mauthos

brief - explanation


----------



## arnisador

explanation--explication


----------



## ks - learning to fly

explication - dissect


----------



## Takai

dissect - autopsy


----------



## ks - learning to fly

autopsy - mystery


----------



## crushing

mystery - machine


----------



## ks - learning to fly

machine - engine


----------



## Takai

engine - powerplant


----------



## ks - learning to fly

powerplant - factory


----------



## Takai

factory - worker


----------



## Mauthos

Worker - Toil


----------



## arnisador

Toil--trouble


----------



## donald1

Trouble = pushups


----------



## arnisador

pushups--bras


----------



## Takai

Bras - Beaches


----------



## seasoned

Beaches - sand


----------



## donald1

Sand = grain


----------



## ks - learning to fly

grain - salt


----------



## seasoned

salt - pepper


----------



## Mauthos

pepper - spice


----------



## arnisador

spice--melange


----------



## RTKDCMB

melange--rock


----------



## donald1

Rock = earth


----------



## arnisador

rock--roll


----------



## Takai

roll-dive


----------



## ks - learning to fly

dive - bomber


----------



## Takai

Bomber - Jacket


----------



## arnisador

Jacket--wasp


----------



## Takai

Wasp - Paper


----------



## arnisador

Paper--cut


----------



## Dirty Dog

Cut == Suture


----------



## Takai

Suture - Staple


----------



## arnisador

Staple--bread


----------



## Mauthos

Bread - Butter


----------



## crushing

Butter - Squash


----------



## arnisador

Squash--bug


----------



## Takai

bug - spray


----------



## arnisador

spray--on


----------



## Takai

on - off


----------



## arnisador

off--kilter


----------



## Takai

kilter - balance


----------



## seasoned

balance - beam


----------



## arnisador

beam--me


----------



## seasoned

me - up  (Scotty)


----------



## ks - learning to fly

up - down


----------



## Mauthos

down - trodden


----------



## arnisador

trodden--path


----------



## Takai

path - way


----------



## arnisador

way--through


----------



## Takai

through - traverse


----------



## ks - learning to fly

traverse - journey


----------



## arnisador

Journey--music


----------



## Takai

music - cosmos


----------



## arnisador

Cosmos--cosmic


----------



## Takai

cosmic - radiation


----------



## arnisador

radiation--Hulk


----------



## ks - learning to fly

hulk - muscles


----------



## donald1

Muscles = conditioning


----------



## Mauthos

conditioning - shampoo


----------



## arnisador

shampoo--hair


----------



## Takai

hair - ball


----------



## arnisador

ball--game


----------



## Takai

game - show


----------



## arnisador

show--off


----------



## seasoned

off - tract


----------



## Takai

tract - housing


----------



## arnisador

housing--bubble


----------



## Takai

bubble - gum


----------



## arnisador

gum--shoe


----------



## ks - learning to fly

shoe - lace


----------



## Dirty Dog

Lace - leather


----------



## arnisador

leather--belt


----------



## seasoned

belt - of (scotch)


----------



## ks - learning to fly

of - finite


----------



## arnisador

finite--countable


----------



## Takai

countable - numbered


----------



## arnisador

numbered--days


----------



## seasoned

days - weeks


----------



## arnisador

weeks--years


----------



## ks - learning to fly

years - ahead


----------



## DennisBreene

ahead - relative


----------



## ks - learning to fly

relative - cousin


----------



## DennisBreene

cousin - spouse (Appalachian version of the game)


----------



## arnisador

spouse--wife


----------



## Takai

wife - immeasurable


----------



## arnisador

immeasurable--Lebesgue


----------



## Takai

Lebesgue - Integration


----------



## ks - learning to fly

integration - subdivided


----------



## arnisador

subdivided--subdivisions (Rush)


----------



## Takai

subdivisions - sprawl


----------



## donald1

Sprawl = lazy


----------



## Mauthos

lazy - town


----------



## seasoned

town - court


----------



## donald1

Court = guilty


----------



## arnisador

guilty--face


----------



## donald1

ks - learning to fly said:


> integration - subdivided



Face = clock


----------



## arnisador

clock--watch


----------



## Takai

watch - dog


----------



## arnisador

dog--tree


----------



## Takai

tree - logging


----------



## ks - learning to fly

logging - camp


----------



## Takai

camp - fire


----------



## arnisador

fire--will


----------



## Ceicei

Will = do


----------



## Mauthos

do - nothing


----------



## arnisador

nothing--doing


----------



## seasoned

doing - participant


----------



## arnisador

participant--insurance


----------



## donald1

Insurance =agent


----------



## arnisador

agent--spy


----------



## donald1

Spy = 007


----------



## Takai

007 - q


----------



## arnisador

Q--R (QR decomposition)


----------



## Takai

R (QR decomposition) - Matrix


----------



## donald1

Matrix = movie


----------



## ks - learning to fly

movie - popcorn


----------



## arnisador

popcorn--grain


----------



## Takai

grain - kernel


----------



## ks - learning to fly

kernel - seed


----------



## DennisBreene

seed - mustard


----------



## Mauthos

mustard - hotdog


----------



## arnisador

hotdog--hamburger


----------



## donald1

Hamburger = bacon


----------



## arnisador

bacon--success


----------



## Takai

success - fulfillment


----------



## arnisador

fulfillment--excitement


----------



## Takai

Excitement - Pontiac


----------



## arnisador

Pontiac--car


----------



## Takai

car-bomb


----------



## arnisador

bomb--fail


----------



## Takai

fail - persevere


----------



## arnisador

persevere--try


----------



## ks - learning to fly

try - harder


----------



## Mauthos

harder - faster


----------



## arnisador

faster--deeper


----------



## Takai

deeper - Abyssal


----------



## arnisador

Abyssal--abysmal


----------



## Takai

Abysmal - Government


----------



## ks - learning to fly

government - politician


----------



## arnisador

politician--politics


----------



## seasoned

politics - Sad


----------



## ks - learning to fly

sad - happy


----------



## Mauthos

happy - joy


----------



## Arizona Angel

Joy - almond


----------



## seasoned

almond - Bar


----------



## DennisBreene

bar - measure


----------



## arnisador

measure--theory


----------



## Dirty Dog

Theory == Big Bang


----------



## Takai

Big Bang - Ammonium Tri-Iodide


----------



## arnisador

Ammonium Tri-Iodide--chemistry


----------



## Dirty Dog

Chemistry == Sue (my wife, for those who don't know - and no, she's not watching me type...).


----------



## arnisador

Sue--lawyer


----------



## Takai

lawyer - shark


----------



## arnisador

shark--Sharknado


----------



## Takai

Sharknado - Nausea


----------



## arnisador

Nausea--vertigo


----------



## ks - learning to fly

vertigo - epileptic


----------



## arnisador

epileptic--brain


----------



## ks - learning to fly

brain - mind


----------



## Takai

mind - intellect


----------



## ks - learning to fly

intellect - thoughtful


----------



## arnisador

thoughtful--thinking


----------



## Takai

thinking - reacting


----------



## ks - learning to fly

reacting - timing


----------



## arnisador

timing--car


----------



## DennisBreene

car - pool


----------



## seasoned

pool - hall


----------



## ks - learning to fly

hall - school


----------



## arnisador

school--place


----------



## Takai

place - setting


----------



## arnisador

setting--sitting


----------



## ks - learning to fly

sitting - standing


----------



## DennisBreene

standing - ovation


----------



## arnisador

ovation--bloviation


----------



## Ceicei

Bloviation = oration


----------



## ks - learning to fly

oration - speech


----------



## arnisador

speech--spoke


----------



## Mauthos

spoke - orate


----------



## arnisador

orate--irate


----------



## Takai

irate - transfixed


----------



## arnisador

transfixed--transformed


----------



## ks - learning to fly

transformed - modular


----------



## seasoned

modular - homes


----------



## arnisador

homes--sites


----------



## Mauthos

sites - crash


----------



## arnisador

crash--car


----------



## Takai

car - work


----------



## arnisador

work--out


----------



## Takai

out - doors


----------



## ks - learning to fly

doors - stairs


----------



## arnisador

stairs--up


----------



## ballen0351

up---bird


----------



## Mauthos

bird - fly


----------



## arnisador

fly--wall


----------



## ks - learning to fly

wall - flower


----------



## Mauthos

flower - power


----------



## arnisador

power--man


----------



## Takai

man - BBQ


----------



## ks - learning to fly

BBQ - steak


----------



## arnisador

steak--sandwich


----------



## seasoned

sandwich - bread


----------



## Mauthos

bread - butter


----------



## seasoned

butter - Margarine


----------



## arnisador

bread--money


----------



## Mauthos

money - power


----------



## arnisador

power--man


----------



## terryl965

Man - Woman


----------



## arnisador

Woman--wife


----------



## RTKDCMB

Wife--Swap


----------



## arnisador

swap--meet


----------



## Takai

meet - meat


----------



## seasoned

meat - ball


----------



## Takai

ball -game


----------



## arnisador

game--thread


----------



## Takai

thread - sewing


----------



## arnisador

sewing--machine


----------



## Takai

machine - rage


----------



## ks - learning to fly

rage  - passion


----------



## arnisador

passion--fruit


----------



## Takai

fruit - cake


----------



## arnisador

cake--pie


----------



## Mauthos

pie - apple


----------



## arnisador

apple--products


----------



## Ceicei

Products = stuff

Sent from my HTC Sensation using Tapatalk


----------



## arnisador

stuff--full


----------



## Rokuta

full - heavy


----------



## arnisador

heavy--water


----------



## seasoned

water - boy


----------



## arnisador

boy--man


----------



## Takai

man - cave


----------



## arnisador

cave--bat


----------



## Takai

bat - man 

(That was a quick turnaround)


----------



## seasoned

bat - belfry


----------



## arnisador

belfry--tower


----------



## seasoned

tower - white    (age sensitive)


----------



## arnisador

white--black


----------



## Takai

black - balled


----------



## ks - learning to fly

balled - crumple


----------



## arnisador

crumple--crumpet


----------



## Mauthos

crumpet - tasty


----------



## Rokuta

tasty - danish


----------



## arnisador

Danish--student (we hosted one one year)


----------



## Takai

student - teacher


----------



## arnisador

teacher--teaching


----------



## ks - learning to fly

teaching - professor


----------



## Aikikitty

professor = nutty (I'm amazed this thread is still going!)


----------



## Mauthos

nutty - squirrel


----------



## arnisador

squirrel--ground


----------



## Takai

ground - cover


----------



## arnisador

cover--crops


----------



## donald1

Crops = redneck


----------



## Takai

Redneck - Gators


----------



## ballen0351

Gators- football


----------



## Takai

football - soccer


----------



## arnisador

soccer--Europe


----------



## ks - learning to fly

europe - norway


----------



## arnisador

Norway--Finland


----------



## Takai

Finland - Vuono


----------



## arnisador

Vuono--general


----------



## ks - learning to fly

captain


----------



## arnisador

captain--ship


----------



## ks - learning to fly

ship - cruise


----------



## arnisador

cruise--control


----------



## Takai

control - system


----------



## arnisador

system--design


----------



## Dirty Dog

design == flaw (this might not normally be my association, but we recently had an "upgrade" on the software at work...)


----------



## arnisador

flaw--reasoning


----------



## Takai

reasoning - clarity


----------



## arnisador

clarity--clarify


----------



## ks - learning to fly

clarify - explain


----------



## Rokuta

explain - fired


----------



## seasoned

fired - payless


----------



## arnisador

Payless--shoes


----------



## seasoned

shoes - loafers


----------



## ks - learning to fly

loafers - laziness


----------



## arnisador

laziness--godliness


----------



## Takai

godliness - cleanliness (I guess they are next to each other)


----------



## arnisador

cleanliness--clean


----------



## ks - learning to fly

clean - shower


----------



## arnisador

shower--gym


----------



## seasoned

gym - kata


----------



## Takai

kata- form


----------



## ks - learning to fly

form - poomsae


----------



## arnisador

poomsae--Korean


----------



## Jaeimseu

Korean--wife

Sent from my SHV-E210K using Tapatalk


----------



## seasoned

wife - good


----------



## arnisador

good--bad


----------



## Jaeimseu

Bad--Santa

Sent from my SHV-E210K using Tapatalk


----------



## Mauthos

Santa - Presents


----------



## arnisador

presents--past


----------



## Mauthos

past - future


----------



## DennisBreene

future - days


----------



## DennisBreene

days - of


----------



## DennisBreene

of- Moody Blues


----------



## ks - learning to fly

moody blues - midnight


----------



## arnisador

midnight--clear


----------



## Takai

clear - coast


----------



## arnisador

coast--stop


----------



## Takai

stop - light


----------



## arnisador

light--house


----------



## Takai

house - Home


----------



## arnisador

home--state


----------



## Takai

state - union


----------



## ks - learning to fly

union - confederacy


----------



## arnisador

confederacy--dunces


----------



## Takai

dunces -hats


----------



## arnisador

hats--men


----------



## Takai

men - (at) work


----------



## arnisador

work--out


----------



## ks - learning to fly

-out - about


----------



## Takai

about - face


----------



## Mauthos

face - front


----------



## arnisador

front--storm


----------



## Takai

storm - shadow


----------



## ks - learning to fly

shadow - knows


----------



## Dirty Dog

Knows == nose


----------



## arnisador

nose--hair


----------



## Mauthos

hair - braid


----------



## arnisador

Braid--bard


----------



## Takai

bard - entertainer


----------



## ks - learning to fly

entertainer - theatrical


----------



## seasoned

theatrical - arraignment


----------



## arnisador

arraignment--arrangement


----------



## seasoned

arrangement -


----------



## arnisador

--smiley


----------



## ks - learning to fly

smiley - frown


----------



## seasoned

frown - clown


----------



## arnisador

clown--shoes


----------



## seasoned

shoes - boots


----------



## arnisador

boots--Army


----------



## Takai

Army - Men


----------



## arnisador

Men--Women


----------



## ks - learning to fly

women - children  (probably saw that coming!)


----------



## arnisador

children--kids


----------



## Mauthos

kids - goat


----------



## arnisador

goat--sheep


----------



## Takai

sheep - Shaun


----------



## arnisador

Shaun--dead


----------



## ks - learning to fly

dead - alive


----------



## arnisador

alive--living


----------



## donald1

Living = joy


----------



## arnisador

joy--cooking


----------



## Mauthos

cooking - food


----------



## arnisador

food--eat


----------



## seasoned

eat -- pizza


----------



## arnisador

pizza--dinner


----------



## Takai

dinner - time


----------



## ks - learning to fly

time - infinite


----------



## arnisador

infinite--finite


----------



## donald1

Finite - finish


----------



## arnisador

finish--Finnish


----------



## Mauthos

Finnish - Swedish


----------



## arnisador

Swedish--meatballs


----------



## Takai

meatballs - dinner


----------



## ks - learning to fly

dinner - supper


----------



## Hand Sword

Supper = Wee hours of the morning


----------



## ballen0351

Wee hours of the morning=  working


----------



## Mauthos

Working - exhausting


----------



## Takai

exhausting - normal


----------



## Dirty Dog

Normal - Abnormal


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## ballen0351

abnormal-shoe


----------



## Dirty Dog

Shoe - barefoot 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## ks - learning to fly

barefoot - callous


----------



## Takai

callous - hardened


----------



## Dirty Dog

Hardened = tempered


----------



## seasoned

tempered - sword


----------



## Dirty Dog

Sword = rapier


----------



## Mauthos

rapier - wit


----------



## Takai

wit - razor


----------



## crushing

razor - Occam


----------



## Takai

Occam - simplicity


----------



## seasoned

simplicity - self defense


----------



## Takai

self defense - justifiable


----------



## ks - learning to fly

justifiable - right


----------



## Takai

right - left


----------



## Mauthos

left - over


----------



## crushing

over - easy


----------



## Dirty Dog

Easy == peasey


----------



## Takai

peasey - cheesy


----------



## Dirty Dog

Cheesy == Yummy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Takai

Yummy - Brownies


----------



## Dirty Dog

Brownies - Pixies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## ks - learning to fly

pixies - fairies


----------



## Dirty Dog

Fairies - trolls. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Takai

trolls - Fire


----------



## Mauthos

fire - bad


----------



## ballen0351

Bad-good


----------



## Takai

good - grief


----------



## seasoned

grief - counseling


----------



## Takai

counseling - couch


----------



## seasoned

couch - potato


----------



## Takai

potato - chips


----------



## seasoned

chips - TV (show)


----------



## Takai

TV - Waste


----------



## seasoned

Waste - basket


----------



## Takai

basket - hell


----------



## ks - learning to fly

hell - raiser


----------



## donald1

Raiser = fund


----------



## Mauthos

fund - charity


----------



## Takai

charity -- drive


----------



## ks - learning to fly

drive - time


----------



## seasoned

time - out


----------



## ballen0351

out-split


----------



## Mauthos

split - thread


----------



## Hand Sword

Thread= stitches


----------



## Takai

stitches - button


----------



## Dirty Dog

Button == click


----------



## terryl965

Click == clack


----------



## Takai

clack - quack


----------



## ks - learning to fly

quack - up


----------



## terryl965

up == down


----------



## DennisBreene

Theatrical - hystrionic


----------



## seasoned

hystrionic - mental


----------



## Takai

mental - case


----------



## ks - learning to fly

case - worker


----------



## DennisBreene

Worker- bee


----------



## Takai

bee - propolis


----------



## ks - learning to fly

propolis - metro


----------



## seasoned

metro - bus


----------



## ks - learning to fly

bus - driver


----------



## seasoned

driver - chauffeur


----------



## ks - learning to fly

chauffeur - limo


----------



## Takai

limo - ostentatious


----------



## seasoned

ostentatious _ flaunting


----------



## ks - learning to fly

flaunting - daredevil


----------



## Takai

daredevil - comics


----------



## ks - learning to fly

comics - Superman


----------



## Takai

Superman - Lex


----------



## Mauthos

Lex - Luthor


----------



## Takai

Luthor - Pendragon


----------



## seasoned

Pendragon - fantacy


----------



## ks - learning to fly

fantasy - island


----------



## Takai

island - fever


----------



## Mauthos

fever - pitch


----------



## ballen0351

pitch - roof


----------



## seasoned

roof - expensive


----------



## Takai

expensive - wife


----------



## ks - learning to fly

wife - husband


----------



## donald1

Husband - marriage


----------



## Mauthos

marriage - divorce


----------



## seasoned

divorce - sad


----------



## Takai

sad - dismal


----------



## donald1

Dismal - place


----------



## ks - learning to fly

place - setting


----------



## seasoned

setting - sun


----------



## Mauthos

sun - rising


----------



## donald1

Rising - block


----------



## DennisBreene

Out - field


----------



## Takai

field - work


----------



## ks - learning to fly

work - hard


----------



## Takai

hard - rock


----------



## ks - learning to fly

rock - boulder


----------



## Dirty Dog

Boulder -- The Berkeley of the Rockies. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## seasoned

Rockies - adrian (yo it's me) Rocky


----------



## Dirty Dog

Rocky -- Jeepin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Mauthos

Jeepin - Creepin


----------



## ks - learning to fly

creepin - monster


----------



## seasoned

monster - mash


----------



## ks - learning to fly

mash - potatoes


----------



## Takai

potatoes - gun


----------



## ballen0351

Gun- nails


----------



## Sukerkin

Nails == Hard


----------



## seasoned

Hard - rock


----------



## ballen0351

Rock- roll


----------



## ks - learning to fly

roll- cinnamon


----------



## Takai

cinnamon - bark


----------



## ks - learning to fly

bark - tree


----------



## seasoned

tree - house


----------



## ks - learning to fly

house - home


----------



## Mauthos

home - stead


----------



## DennisBreene

Stead - fast


----------



## Dirty Dog

Fast == Slow


----------



## Jaeimseu

Slow-----ride

Sent from my SHV-E210K using Tapatalk


----------



## ballen0351

Ride-pony


----------



## Takai

pony - up


----------



## seasoned

up - scale


----------



## ks - learning to fly

scale - back


----------



## Mauthos

back - forward


----------



## DennisBreene

Forward - progress


----------



## ballen0351

Progress- stall


----------



## Dirty Dog

Stall == converter (if you're not a gearhead, this may be obscure...)


----------



## Takai

Converter - electrical


----------



## ks - learning to fly

electrical - charger


----------



## ballen0351

Charger > Corvette


----------



## Dirty Dog

Corvette -- WIN. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Mauthos

Win - Lose


----------



## Dirty Dog

Lose == Rice (Again, it's a gearhead thing.... *R*ace *I*nspired* C*osmetic *E*nhancement - basically, all the worthless crap people do to "improve" the performance of their cars, like a wing then size of a picnic table on the rear of a front wheel drive car.)


----------



## ballen0351

Rice---Cajun


----------



## seasoned

Cajun - indigestion


----------



## Dirty Dog

Indigestion == burp


----------



## seasoned

burp - glitch


----------



## Takai

glitch - normal


----------



## donald1

Normal = underachiever


----------



## ks - learning to fly

underachiever - slacker


----------



## Takai

underachiever - judgement


----------



## Mauthos

judgement - (on) Gotham


----------



## donald1

(on)  Gotham = city


----------



## bookworm_cn317

city = Norfolk,VA


----------



## Takai

Norfolk, VA - Navy


----------



## Dirty Dog

Navy - boats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## Tenacious_Red

boats. = sailing


----------



## Takai

sailing - away


----------



## ballen0351

away ---gone


----------



## seasoned

gone - fishing


----------



## donald1

Fishing = redneck


----------



## ks - learning to fly

redneck - cowboy


----------



## donald1

Cowbow = hat


----------



## Mauthos

hat - cap


----------



## donald1

Cap = soda pop


----------



## DennisBreene

soda pop - juice


----------



## ks - learning to fly

juice - smoothie


----------



## seasoned

smoothie - Sugar


----------



## ks - learning to fly

sugar - refined


----------



## seasoned

refined - cultured


----------



## ks - learning to fly

cultured - individual


----------



## seasoned

individual - responsibility


----------



## DennisBreene

responsibility - duty


----------



## seasoned

duty - country


----------



## Yondanchris

seasoned said:


> duty - country



Country - Home


----------



## seasoned

Home - heart 


 (good to see you Chris).........


----------



## ks - learning to fly

heart - broken


----------



## seasoned

broken - promises


----------



## DennisBreene

promises -promises


----------



## seasoned

promises - vows


----------



## DennisBreene

vows - marital


----------



## Sukerkin

marital = bliss


----------



## ks - learning to fly

bliss - peaceful


----------



## Mauthos

peaceful - relaxed


----------



## ks - learning to fly

relaxed - meditation


----------



## Takai

meditation - stillness


----------



## Mauthos

stillness - calm


----------



## seasoned

calm - tranquill


----------



## ks - learning to fly

tranquil - mindset


----------



## Mauthos

mindset - focussed


----------



## DennisBreene

focused - camera


----------



## ks - learning to fly

camera - action


----------



## Mauthos

action - stunt


----------



## DennisBreene

stunt - double


----------



## seasoned

double - trouble


----------



## Mauthos

trouble - strife


----------



## ballen0351

Strife- wife


----------



## Tenacious_Red

wife - beater


----------



## DennisBreene

beater -car


----------



## seasoned

car - jacking


----------



## ks - learning to fly

jacking - steal


----------



## seasoned

steal - caught


----------



## ks - learning to fly

caught - busted


----------



## seasoned

busted - broken....


----------



## ks - learning to fly

broken - pieces


----------



## seasoned

pieces - chess


----------



## ks - learning to fly

chess - knight


----------



## seasoned

knight (in shining) ---- armor


----------



## MartialMellow

Armor ---- tanks


----------



## donald1

Tanks = vehicle


----------



## Tenacious_Red

Vehicle - inspection


----------



## shima

inspection -> airport


----------



## seasoned

airport - vacation


----------



## Dirty Dog

Vacation == NEED


----------



## seasoned

NEED - soon


----------



## DennisBreene

soon - moon


----------



## ks - learning to fly

moon - beam


----------



## seasoned

beam - Gymnastics


----------



## ks - learning to fly

gymnastics - flexibility


----------



## MartialMellow

Flexibility ---- Stretching


----------



## Mauthos

stretching - necessary


----------



## DennisBreene

Necessary- WC


----------



## seasoned

WC - Weather Conditions.


----------



## ks - learning to fly

weather conditions - sketchy


----------



## MartialMellow

Sketchy ---- Etch a Sketch


----------



## donald1

Etch a sketch = toy


----------



## Mauthos

toy - play


----------



## DennisBreene

play - role


----------



## seasoned

role - modles


----------



## DennisBreene

modles (sic) - scales


----------



## Tenacious_Red

scales - balance


----------



## MartialMellow

Balance -- Roundhouse kick.


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Roundhouse kick - favorite!


----------



## Mauthos

favourite - food


----------



## Dirty Dog

Food - pizza


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk.


----------



## MartialMellow

Pizza ---- Pietros


----------



## seasoned

Roundhouse kick - low


----------



## ks - learning to fly

low - high!


----------



## seasoned

High - Hi


----------



## Mauthos

Hi - Ho


----------



## ks - learning to fly

ho - work


----------



## MartialMellow

Work ---- Weekends


----------



## Mauthos

Weekends - Break


----------



## ballen0351

break-leg


----------



## Mauthos

leg - peg


----------



## ks - learning to fly

peg - hole


----------



## DennisBreene

hole - whole


----------



## seasoned

whole - enchilada


----------



## ks - learning to fly

enchilada - burrito


----------



## seasoned

burrito - bandito


----------



## MartialMellow

Bandito ---- Frito Bandito


----------



## ks - learning to fly

frito bandito - chips


----------



## seasoned

chips - poker


----------



## ks - learning to fly

poker - face


----------



## seasoned

face - Mug


----------



## MartialMellow

Mug -- drink


----------



## seasoned

Drink - Wine


----------



## ks - learning to fly

wine - bottle


----------



## crushing

bottle - beer


----------



## MartialMellow

Beer ---- summer


----------



## ks - learning to fly

summer - dreaming


----------



## seasoned

dreaming - nightmare


----------



## ks - learning to fly

nightmare - sweat


----------



## seasoned

sweat - wet


----------



## ks - learning to fly

wet - dripping


----------



## ks - learning to fly

dripping - towel


----------



## seasoned

towel - dry


----------



## ks - learning to fly

dry - desert


----------



## Rumy73

ks - learning to fly said:


> dry - desert



Desert - coward


----------



## seasoned

coward - lion


----------



## ks - learning to fly

lion - heart


----------



## seasoned

heart - doctor


----------



## Rumy73

seasoned said:


> heart - doctor



doctor - bill


----------



## ks - learning to fly

bill - statement


----------



## seasoned

statement - politician


----------



## ks - learning to fly

politician - filibuster


----------



## crushing

filibuster - keaton


----------



## Rokuta

keaton - michael


----------



## ks - learning to fly

michael - shore


----------



## Mauthos

shore - waves


----------



## ks - learning to fly

waves - surfing


----------



## seasoned

surfing - hawaii


----------



## ks - learning to fly

hawaii - pineapple


----------



## Mauthos

Pineapple - chunks


----------



## seasoned

Chunks - rings


----------



## ks - learning to fly

rings - Olympic


----------



## Mauthos

Olympic - Decathalon


----------



## ks - learning to fly

decathlon - decade


----------



## Mauthos

decade - time


----------



## ks - learning to fly

time - traveler


----------



## Mauthos

Traveler - Caravan


----------



## ks - learning to fly

caravan - wagon


----------



## Mauthos

wagon - train


----------



## crushing

train - gravy


----------



## ks - learning to fly

gravy - potatoes


----------



## seasoned

potatoes - french fries


----------



## granfire

french fries - ketchup and mayo


----------



## DennisBreene

ketchup and mayo - Whopper time!


----------



## ks - learning to fly

whopper time - king


----------



## Mauthos

king - queen


----------



## seasoned

queen - crown


----------



## granfire

crown - booze


----------



## ks - learning to fly

booze - drunk


----------



## seasoned

drunk - hangover


----------



## Mauthos

hangover - edge


----------



## ks - learning to fly

edge - extreme


----------



## Mauthos

extreme - cliff-diving


----------



## Takai

cliff-diving - SMACK!


----------



## ks - learning to fly

smack - crunch


----------



## seasoned

crunch - core


----------



## Mauthos

core - strength


----------



## MartialMellow

Strength -- Karate


----------



## granfire

Karate - boards


----------



## Takai

boards - framing


----------



## Carol

Framing - innocent

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ks - learning to fly

innocent - pure


----------



## Mauthos

pure - gold


----------



## Takai

Gold - Lead


----------



## ks - learning to fly

lead - bottom


----------



## seasoned

bottom - heavy


----------



## DennisBreene

heavy - lifting


----------



## crushing

lifting - cranes


----------



## ks - learning to fly

cranes - storks


----------



## Takai

Storks - Babies


----------



## seasoned

Babies - twins!


----------



## Takai

twins - gum


----------



## ks - learning to fly

gum - chewing


----------



## Takai

chewing - mastication


----------



## Mauthos

mastication - cows


----------



## DennisBreene

cows - ruminate


----------



## seasoned

ruminate - Handy (Jack)


----------



## Takai

Handy (Jack) - Samurai (Chef)


----------



## seasoned

Samurai (Chef) - Chop Suey


----------



## Yondanchris

Chop Suey - System of a Down


----------



## ks - learning to fly

System of a Down - um..what


----------



## seasoned

um..what  -  :hmm:


----------



## Mauthos

:hmm: - Hmmmmmm


----------



## crushing

Hmmmmmm - Contemplate


----------



## donald1

contemplate - indifferent


----------



## Takai

indifferent - congress


----------



## ks - learning to fly

congress - house


----------



## Yondanchris

House - home


----------



## Mauthos

home - broken


----------



## seasoned

broken - restored


----------



## Mauthos

restored - complete


----------



## Takai

complete - unimpaired


----------



## ks - learning to fly

unimpaired - dream


----------



## Mauthos

dream - on


----------



## seasoned

on - today


----------



## Takai

today- dismal


----------



## ks - learning to fly

dismal - hope


----------



## Takai

hope - change

(Sorry, couldn't resist)


----------



## ks - learning to fly

change - better


----------



## seasoned

better - best

       (good better best never let it rest till your good is better and your better is best)  

I digress


----------



## Takai

best - buy


----------



## ks - learning to fly

buy - invest


----------



## Takai

invest - risk


----------



## seasoned

risk - management


----------



## ks - learning to fly

management - theory


----------



## Takai

theory - guess


----------



## ks - learning to fly

guess - probability


----------



## Takai

probability - statistics


----------



## DennisBreene

Statistics - validation


----------



## ks - learning to fly

validation - justified


----------



## Rumy73

Justified - chicken


----------



## Takai

chicken - egg


----------



## Yondanchris

Egg - Breakfast


----------



## ks - learning to fly

breakfast - time


----------



## Takai

time - fleeting


----------



## seasoned

fleeting - moment


----------



## Mauthos

moment - reminisce


----------



## Yondanchris

Reminisce - Memory


----------



## Rumy73

Yondanchris said:


> Reminisce - Memory



Memory - unreliable


----------



## Takai

Unreliable - Government


----------



## ks - learning to fly

government - vote


----------



## Yondanchris

Vote - decision


----------



## Mauthos

decision - made


----------



## seasoned

made - maid


----------



## Takai

maid - french


----------



## crushing

french - toast


----------



## Takai

toast - champagne


----------



## Rumy73

Champagne - tipsy


----------



## ks - learning to fly

tipsy - falling


----------



## Mauthos

falling - free


----------



## Takai

free - liberty


----------



## ks - learning to fly

liberty - justice


----------



## MartialMellow

Justice ---- Poetic


----------



## Mauthos

poetic - licence


----------



## donald1

license - legal driver :apv:


----------



## Takai

(legal) driver - insurance


----------



## Yondanchris

Insurance - legal burglary


----------



## Takai

(legal) burglary - IRS


----------



## ks - learning to fly

IRS - bastards


----------



## Yondanchris

Bastards - inglorious


----------



## Mauthos

inglorious - dishonest


----------



## Takai

dishonest - traitorous


----------



## ks - learning to fly

traitorous - treason


----------



## Rumy73

ks - learning to fly said:


> traitorous - treason



Treason - hero


----------



## Takai

hero - perception


----------



## DennisBreene

perception - squint


----------



## seasoned

squint - bright


----------



## ks - learning to fly

bright - light


----------



## seasoned

light - tunnel


----------



## ks - learning to fly

tunnel - bridge


----------



## Takai

bridge - collapse


----------



## ks - learning to fly

collapse - fold


----------



## Takai

fold - space


----------



## ks - learning to fly

space - heater


----------



## Mauthos

heater - warmth


----------



## crushing

warmth - muff


----------



## ks - learning to fly

muff - shawl


----------



## Mauthos

shawl - scarf


----------



## Yondanchris

Scarf - food


----------



## Takai

food - waistline


----------



## ks - learning to fly

waistline - abs


----------



## Yondanchris

Abs - gut


----------



## seasoned

gut - feeling


----------



## Mauthos

feeling  - good


----------



## ks - learning to fly

good - great


----------



## Mauthos

Great - Gatsby


----------



## ks - learning to fly

gatsby - houdini


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Houdini-magic


----------



## Mauthos

magic - rabbit


----------



## bookworm_cn317

rabbit-Bugs Bunny


----------



## Takai

Bugs Bunny - Marvin


----------



## ks - learning to fly

marvin - martian


----------



## Takai

martian - rover


----------



## Mauthos

rover - woof


----------



## seasoned

woof - pet


----------



## Carol

Pet - tabby


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ks - learning to fly

tabby - calico


----------



## seasoned

calico - claws


----------



## donald1

claws = sharp


----------



## DennisBreene

sharp - wit


----------



## donald1

wit = nitwit


----------



## DennisBreene

nitwit -whatnot


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

whatnot = whatchamacallit


----------



## Takai

whatchamacallit - wipers (car)


----------



## seasoned

wipers (car) - waxing (body)


----------



## ks - learning to fly

waxing - waning


----------



## Takai

waning - moon


----------



## seasoned

Moon - cheese


----------



## donald1

cheese = wine


----------



## Takai

wine - Port


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Port = Liberty Call!


----------



## Takai

Liberty Call - Shore Patrol


----------



## seasoned

Shore patrol - navy


----------



## crushing

navy - bean


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Bean = Boston (beantown)


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Boston - heart


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Heart = Soul


----------



## seasoned

Soul - train


----------



## DennisBreene

train - midnight


----------



## seasoned

midnight - Express


----------



## donald1

express = direct


----------



## Marnetmar

Direct = TV


----------



## Takai

TV - Appliance


----------



## donald1

appliance = hardware


----------



## ks - learning to fly

hardware - software


----------



## Rumy73

Software - lingerie


----------



## ks - learning to fly

lingerie - pajamas


----------



## seasoned

pajamas - Gi....... (sometimes called, by unknowing people)


----------



## Takai

Gi - Joe


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Joe - College


----------



## Takai

College - Semester


----------



## seasoned

Semester - party


----------



## ks - learning to fly

party - animal


----------



## Takai

animal - house


----------



## ks - learning to fly

house - home


----------



## seasoned

home - sanctuary (feeling of safety)


----------



## ks - learning to fly

sanctuary - peace


----------



## Takai

peace - understanding


----------



## ks - learning to fly

understanding - truth


----------



## Mauthos

truth - honour


----------



## donald1

honour = society


----------



## Takai

society - high


----------



## Dirty Dog

High = Flying


----------



## ks - learning to fly

flying - sidekick!


----------



## Mauthos

sidekick - head


----------



## Takai

head - shot


----------



## seasoned

shot - range


----------



## ks - learning to fly

range - long


----------



## Mauthos

long - distance


----------



## ks - learning to fly

distance - journey


----------



## Mauthos

journey - travel


----------



## Takai

travel - restrictions


----------



## ks - learning to fly

restrictions - barriers


----------



## Mauthos

barriers - blocked


----------



## Takai

blocked - hit


----------



## ks - learning to fly

hit - run


----------



## Rumy73

run - band


----------



## ks - learning to fly

band - brothers


----------



## Takai

Brothers - Sisters


----------



## seasoned

Brothers - Sisters-------siblings


----------



## tshadowchaser

siblings - headachs


----------



## ks - learning to fly

headaches - rest


----------



## Takai

rest - recuperate


----------



## ks - learning to fly

recuperate - relax


----------



## Takai

relax - impossible


----------



## ks - learning to fly

impossible - chance


----------



## Takai

chance - encounter


----------



## ks - learning to fly

encounter - dream


----------



## Rumy73

dream - girl


----------



## ks - learning to fly

girl - man


----------



## Rumy73

man - post


----------



## ks - learning to fly

post - sign


----------



## Takai

sign - indication


----------



## seasoned

indication - point


----------



## Takai

point - (of) interest


----------



## seasoned

interest - banks


----------



## ks - learning to fly

banks - ricochets


----------



## Takai

ricochets - glancing


----------



## ks - learning to fly

glancing - notice


----------



## donald1

notice = jurisdiction


----------



## ks - learning to fly

jurisdiction - court


----------



## Rumy73

court - marry


----------



## Takai

marry - institutionalize


----------



## ks - learning to fly

institutionalize - hospital


----------



## Takai

hospital -  germs


----------



## jezr74

germs - cells

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## seasoned

cells - body


----------



## Carol

Body - Jamie Lee Curtis

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Jamie Lee Curtis - yogurt


----------



## seasoned

yogurt - cultured


----------



## donald1

cultured = holiday


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

holiday = party


----------



## donald1

party = time


----------



## ks - learning to fly

time - stretch


----------



## seasoned

Stretch - paints


----------



## Takai

paints - oil


----------



## ks - learning to fly

seasoned said:


> Stretch - paints



(did you mean to write 'pants' ?     )

oil - grease


----------



## jezr74

Grease - Lightning

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Takai

Lightning - Kite


----------



## seasoned

Kite - wind


----------



## ks - learning to fly

wind - storm


----------



## seasoned

storm - chaser


----------



## terryl965

Chaser - Tired


----------



## ks - learning to fly

tired - exhausted


----------



## jezr74

Exhausted - Kids


----------



## crushing

Kids- Goats


----------



## seasoned

Goats - cheese


----------



## jezr74

Cheese - Bacon


----------



## ks - learning to fly

bacon - pigs


----------



## Takai

pigs - Cuba


----------



## crushing

Cuba - Libre


----------



## Takai

Libre - Nacho


----------



## ks - learning to fly

nacho - taco


----------



## seasoned

taco - bell


----------



## ks - learning to fly

bell - ringer


----------



## Takai

ringer - horseshoes


----------



## ks - learning to fly

horseshoes - grenades


----------



## Takai

Grenades - pineapple


----------



## ks - learning to fly

pineapple - Hawaii


----------



## Takai

Hawaii - beach


----------



## ks - learning to fly

beach - comber


----------



## Takai

comber - tooth


----------



## ks - learning to fly

tooth - chip


----------



## jezr74

Chip - Dale 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Dale - Roy


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Roy = Orbison


----------



## ks - learning to fly

orbison - singer


----------



## jezr74

Singer - sewing 


Sent from my Surface Pro 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ks - learning to fly

sewing - machine


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

machine *=* apparatus


----------



## ks - learning to fly

apparatus - technical


----------



## Takai

technical - clothing


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

clothing*=*Garb


----------



## Takai

Garb - Cultural


----------



## ks - learning to fly

cultural - festival


----------



## seasoned

festival - party


----------



## Takai

party - time


----------



## ks - learning to fly

time - good


----------



## Takai

good - vibrations


----------



## ks - learning to fly

vibrations - quake


----------



## seasoned

quake - rumble


----------



## Dirty Dog

Rumble  = Jets (Westside Storyn reference...)


----------



## ks - learning to fly

jets - fighter


----------



## Takai

fighter - scholar


----------



## ks - learning to fly

scholar - graduate


----------



## Takai

graduate - debt


----------



## ks - learning to fly

debt - ceiling


----------



## Takai

ceiling - fan


----------



## ks - learning to fly

fan - wave


----------



## jezr74

Wave - surf 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ks - learning to fly

surf - ocean


----------



## crushing

Ocean - Billy


----------



## HG1

Billy - Squier


----------



## ks - learning to fly

squier - knight


----------



## Takai

knight - pawn


----------



## ks - learning to fly

pawn - rook


----------



## Takai

rook - probation


----------



## ks - learning to fly

probation - sentence


----------



## Xue Sheng

sentence - Interrobang


----------



## Takai

Interrobang - Rhetorical


----------



## ks - learning to fly

rhetorical - oratory


----------



## Takai

oratory - debate


----------



## ks - learning to fly

debate - discussion


----------



## Takai

discussion - sides


----------



## ks - learning to fly

sides - numbered


----------



## seasoned

numbered - *days* are


----------



## Takai

Days - nights


----------



## seasoned

nights - Vampires


----------



## Takai

Vampires - Garlic


----------



## ks - learning to fly

garlic - toast


----------



## seasoned

toast - Cinnamon


----------



## Takai

cinnamon - roll


----------



## ks - learning to fly

roll - tuck


----------



## seasoned

tuck - tummy


----------



## jezr74

Tummy - ache 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ks - learning to fly

ache - muscle


----------



## jezr74

Muscle - memory 

Sent from my Surface Pro 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ks - learning to fly

memory - bank


----------



## jezr74

bank - deception


----------



## Takai

deception - propaganda


----------



## ks - learning to fly

propaganda - bribery


----------



## jezr74

Bribery- politics 

Sent from my Surface Pro 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## seasoned

politics - facade


----------



## ks - learning to fly

facade - charade


----------



## Takai

Charade - Stamps


----------



## seasoned

Stamps - Post Office


----------



## Takai

Post Office - Bankruptcy


----------



## ks - learning to fly

bankruptcy - destitute


----------



## Takai

destitute - economy


----------



## jezr74

Economy - shares

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## seasoned

shares - Limbo


----------



## Takai

Limbo - Hula


----------



## ks - learning to fly

hula - dancer


----------



## Takai

dancer - Tap


----------



## ks - learning to fly

tap - nail


----------



## Takai

nail - polish


----------



## Rumy73

Takai said:


> nail - polish



Polish - Warsaw


----------



## Takai

Warsaw - Europe


----------



## ks - learning to fly

europe - vacation


----------



## Takai

vacation - workload


----------



## ks - learning to fly

workload - overload


----------



## jezr74

Overload - system

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Takai

system - broken


----------



## ks - learning to fly

broken - repairs.. :/


----------



## jezr74

repairs - car


----------



## Takai

car - accident


----------



## jezr74

Accident - Daughter


----------



## Rumy73

Daughter - implacable


----------



## wingchun100

Implacable - Spouse

(And I am not being sexist there because I didn't say WIFE, although it is what I meant LOL.)


----------



## jezr74

spouse - mouse


----------



## Takai

mouse - house


----------



## jezr74

house - music


----------



## Takai

music - man


----------



## Rumy73

Man - hungry


----------



## jezr74

hungry - paleo


----------



## ks - learning to fly

paleo - epic


----------



## jezr74

epic - totes


----------



## Takai

totes - bags


----------



## seasoned

bags - travel


----------



## jezr74

travel - knowledge


----------



## seasoned

knowledge - power


----------



## ks - learning to fly

power - punch


----------



## jezr74

punch - pineapple


----------



## ks - learning to fly

pineapple - fruit


----------



## jezr74

fruit - cake


----------



## Rumy73

Cake - guillotine


----------



## donald1

bags - gear


----------



## seasoned

gear - transmission


----------



## jezr74

Transmission - fluid

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ks - learning to fly

fluid - liquidity


----------



## seasoned

liquidity - investments


----------



## seasoned

investments - security


----------



## ks - learning to fly

security - blanket


----------



## Takai

blanket - woobie


----------



## ks - learning to fly

woobie - bear


----------



## Rumy73

Bear - naked


----------



## seasoned

naked - truth


----------



## ks - learning to fly

truth - consequences


----------



## seasoned

consequences - actions (have)


----------



## ks - learning to fly

actions - words


----------



## Takai

words - narrative


----------



## ks - learning to fly

narrative - theatrical


----------



## Takai

theatrical - presentation


----------



## ks - learning to fly

presentation - speaker


----------



## jezr74

speaker - bass


----------



## seasoned

bass - fish


----------



## crushing

fish - troll


----------



## jezr74

Troll - Bridge 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## seasoned

Bridge - cards


----------



## donald1

cards = ace


----------



## seasoned

ace - Hardware


----------



## jezr74

Hardware - Tools


----------



## ks - learning to fly

tools - directions


----------



## Takai

directions - unneeded


----------



## ks - learning to fly

unneeded - bull****


----------



## jezr74

Bull$#@@ - politics

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ks - learning to fly

politics - everywhere


----------



## Takai

everywhere - nowhere


----------



## ks - learning to fly

nowhere - lost


----------



## seasoned

lost - found


----------



## Takai

found - wanting


----------



## seasoned

wanting - nothing


----------



## ks - learning to fly

nothing - ventured


----------



## seasoned

nothing/*ventured *--- nothing/*gained*


----------



## donnaTKD

gained --- life experience the hard way


----------



## Rumy73

donnaTKD said:


> gained --- life experience the hard way



*face palm*


----------



## donald1

face palm - opponent


----------



## Xue Sheng

opponent - proponent


----------



## jezr74

proponent - stick


----------



## Takai

stick - ball


----------



## jezr74

ball - cricket


----------



## ks - learning to fly

cricket - chirp


----------



## Takai

chirp - tweety


----------



## donnaTKD

tweety - pie


----------



## Takai

pie - rhubarb


----------



## jezr74

Rhubarb - nom nom 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## seasoned

nom nom - Chili


----------



## Takai

Chili - Cheese


----------



## ks - learning to fly

cheese - head


----------



## Takai

head - ache


----------



## donnaTKD

ache - pain in the ***


----------



## jezr74

Pain in the *** - chili

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ks - learning to fly

chili - peppers


----------



## donnaTKD

peppers - vegetables


----------



## seasoned

vegetables - fermented


----------



## Takai

fermented - milk


----------



## jezr74

milk - goat


----------



## ks - learning to fly

goat - can


----------



## Takai

can - do


----------



## seasoned

do - it


----------



## ks - learning to fly

it - something


----------



## jezr74

something - smells


----------



## donnaTKD

smells - mouldy


----------



## seasoned

moldy - musty


----------



## donnaTKD

musty - damp


----------



## Takai

damp - weather


----------



## ks - learning to fly

weather - warning


----------



## Takai

warning - shot


----------



## ks - learning to fly

shot - fired


----------



## donnaTKD

fired - lost job


----------



## Rumy73

donnaTKD said:


> fired - lost job



Dear Donna,

Word association is matching one word with another. 

Best,

Those who like this game


----------



## donnaTKD

apololgies to everyone that's posting in this thread - i didn't know how to put it in one word hence the two --- hoping that i'll be forgiven for this minor oversight.


----------



## Rumy73

donnaTKD said:


> apololgies to everyone that's posting in this thread - i didn't know how to put it in one word hence the two --- hoping that i'll be forgiven for this minor oversight.



You are forgiven. I saw it happen at least twice before, so I wanted to explain it to you.


----------



## ks - learning to fly

***(rewind)

job - occupation


----------



## donnaTKD

occupation - therapist


----------



## Rumy73

Therapist - sopranos


----------



## donnaTKD

sopranos - movies


----------



## Takai

movies - film


----------



## ks - learning to fly

film - cinema


----------



## wingchun100

cinema-actors


----------



## Rumy73

actors - waiters


----------



## ks - learning to fly

waiters - waders


----------



## donnaTKD

waders - boots


----------



## ks - learning to fly

boots - truck


----------



## donnaTKD

truck - garbage


----------



## jezr74

Garbage - turnips 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## donnaTKD

turnips - lettuce


----------



## ks - learning to fly

lettuce - sandwich


----------



## MartialMellow

Sandwich -- Yum!


----------



## ks - learning to fly

yum - delicious


----------



## MartialMellow

delicious -- maple nut ice-cream


----------



## ks - learning to fly

ice cream - strawberry


----------



## MartialMellow

Stawberry -- Fields Forever


----------



## jezr74

Fields - Danger


----------



## ks - learning to fly

danger - warning


----------



## MartialMellow

warning -- police


----------



## ks - learning to fly

police - protection


----------



## Rumy73

protection - trojans


----------



## ks - learning to fly

trojans - spartans


----------



## MartialMellow

Spartans -- Marathon


----------



## ks - learning to fly

marathon - sprint


----------



## Rumy73

sprint - verizon


----------



## ks - learning to fly

verizon - technology


----------



## MartialMellow

technology -- Internet


----------



## ks - learning to fly

internet - virus


----------



## MartialMellow

virus -- code


----------



## ks - learning to fly

code - secret


----------



## seasoned

secret - room


----------



## ks - learning to fly

room - vacant


----------



## Rumy73

Vacant - pretty


----------



## ks - learning to fly

pretty - handsome


----------



## seasoned

handsome - surface


----------



## MartialMellow

surface -- area


----------



## Rumy73

Area -- 51


----------



## seasoned

Area -- 51 - (aliens) space


----------



## ks - learning to fly

space - invaders (yup, showing my age!    )


----------



## MartialMellow

invaders -- galaxy


----------



## jezr74

galaxy - phone


----------



## Rumy73

Phone -- home


----------



## MartialMellow

home -- dojo


----------



## ks - learning to fly

dojo - dojang


----------



## MartialMellow

dojang -- daochang


----------



## Dirty Dog

Daochang - Gesundheit


----------



## jezr74

Gesundheit - nose 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rumy73

Nose - candy


----------



## seasoned

candy - peppermint


----------



## jezr74

Peppermint - patty 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## seasoned

patty - cake


----------



## MartialMellow

cake -- frosting


----------



## ks - learning to fly

frosting - cover


----------



## jezr74

cover - story


----------



## MartialMellow

story -- novel


----------



## ks - learning to fly

novel - author


----------



## MartialMellow

author -- title


----------



## seasoned

title - rank


----------



## ks - learning to fly

rank - superior


----------



## MartialMellow

superior -- lake


----------



## ks - learning to fly

lake - ocean


----------



## Dirty Dog

Ocean - SCUBA!!!


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## MartialMellow

SCUBA -- deep


----------



## jezr74

deep - dodo


----------



## Dirty Dog

Dodo - extinct


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## ks - learning to fly

extinct - species


----------



## MartialMellow

species -- genus


----------



## jezr74

genus - mitochondrial


----------



## ks - learning to fly

mitochondrial - biology


----------



## MartialMellow

biology -- plant


----------



## jezr74

Plant - mole 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ks - learning to fly

mole - removal


----------



## MartialMellow

removal -- shame


----------



## ks - learning to fly

shame - pride


----------



## MartialMellow

pride -- downfall


----------



## ks - learning to fly

downfall - challenge


----------



## MartialMellow

challenge -- karate


----------



## Rumy73

Karate -- kid


----------



## ks - learning to fly

kid - youngster


----------



## MartialMellow

youngster -- elder


----------



## ks - learning to fly

elder - box


----------



## MartialMellow

box -- wrestle


----------



## jezr74

wrestle - mania


----------



## ks - learning to fly

mania - hype


----------



## seasoned

hype - media


----------



## ks - learning to fly

media - network


----------



## jezr74

Network - VPN 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## ks - learning to fly

VPN - initials


----------



## MartialMellow

initials -- name


----------



## Rumy73

Name -- drop


----------



## ks - learning to fly

drop - throw


----------



## seasoned

Throw - up


----------



## MartialMellow

up -- down


----------



## seasoned

down - town


----------



## ks - learning to fly

town - city


----------



## Rumy73

City -- pricey


----------



## MartialMellow

pricey -- vacations


----------



## ks - learning to fly

vacations - needed


----------



## MartialMellow

needed -- sleep


----------



## ks - learning to fly

sleep - dreams


----------



## MartialMellow

dreams -- sweet


----------



## seasoned

sweet - tooth


----------



## wingchun100

Tooth-mouth


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## crushing

mouth - oral


----------



## MartialMellow

oral -- dentist


----------



## wingchun100

MartialMellow said:


> oral -- dentist



dentist-tools


----------



## scottcatchot

Tools- useful


----------



## ks - learning to fly

useful - utilitarian


----------



## shesulsa

Utilitarian - practical

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## wingchun100

practical-functional


----------



## ks - learning to fly

functional - handy


----------



## MartialMellow

handy -- chop


----------



## jezr74

Chop - Mutton 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rokuta

mutton - old


----------



## ks - learning to fly

old - young


----------



## seasoned

young - heart


----------



## MartialMellow

heart -- lungs


----------



## ks - learning to fly

lungs - puncture


----------



## wingchun100

puncture-wound


----------



## Rokuta

wound - bandage


----------



## MartialMellow

bandage -- heal


----------



## ks - learning to fly

heal - time


----------



## jezr74

time - space


----------



## wingchun100

space-vacuum


----------



## ks - learning to fly

vacuum - cleaner


----------



## Steve

Cleaner - hitman




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ks - learning to fly

hitman - suspect


----------



## jezr74

Suspect - usual
Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## ks - learning to fly

usual - normal


----------



## wingchun100

Normal-conformist


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ks - learning to fly

conformist - pressure


----------



## MartialMellow

pressure -- gauge


----------



## ks - learning to fly

gauge - meter


----------



## seasoned

meter - reader


----------



## ks - learning to fly

reader - writer


----------



## MartialMellow

writer -- author


----------



## wingchun100

author-novel


----------



## seasoned

novel - idea


----------



## wingchun100

idea-invention


----------



## seasoned

Invention - Imagination


----------



## wingchun100

imagination-mental


----------



## seasoned

mental - image


----------



## ks - learning to fly

image - illusion


----------



## jezr74

illusion - mirrors


----------



## seasoned

Mirrors - reflection


----------



## MartialMellow

reflection -- contemplate


----------



## jezr74

contemplate - procrastinate


----------



## Hand Sword

Procrastinate - Lazy


----------



## seasoned

Lazy - resting


----------



## ks - learning to fly

resting - energize


----------



## Cirdan

energize - power


----------



## seasoned

Power - controlled


----------



## jezr74

Controlled - remote 
Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## seasoned

remote - getaway


----------



## wingchun100

getaway-driver


----------



## seasoned

driver - screw


----------



## Touch Of Death

seasoned said:


> driver - screw


Screw - That


----------



## wingchun100

that-dog

(For those of us who are not indie rock fans, That Dog was a band.)


----------



## seasoned

dog - days


----------



## Touch Of Death

seasoned said:


> dogs - days


Days - End


----------



## ks - learning to fly

end - beginning


----------



## jezr74

Beginning - Fin 
Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cirdan

Fin - Shark


----------



## jezr74

Shark - Soup 
Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## wingchun100

soup-nazi


----------



## lenatoi

Seinfeld


----------



## ks - learning to fly

seinfield - kramer


----------



## jezr74

kramer - shirts


----------



## Hand Sword

shirts - T's


----------



## ks - learning to fly

T's - letters


----------



## Hand Sword

Letters - Love


----------



## MartialMellow

love -- valentine


----------



## Cirdan

valentine - chocolate


----------



## Hand Sword

chocolate - brownies


----------



## Yondanchris

Brownies - Baking


----------



## seasoned

Baking - sun


----------



## wingchun100

sun-heat


----------



## seasoned

heat - oven


----------



## wingchun100

oven-cooking


----------



## seasoned

cooking - utensils


----------



## jezr74

utensils - tools


----------



## seasoned

tools - hammer


----------



## wingchun100

hammer-head


----------



## jezr74

head - start


----------



## MartialMellow

start -- finish


----------



## Hand Sword

finish - end


----------



## seasoned

Finish - line


----------



## jezr74

line - fishing


----------



## Cirdan

fishing - river


----------



## seasoned

river - winding


----------



## Hand Sword

winding - road


----------



## Cirdan

road - kill


----------



## Hand Sword

Kill - Bill


----------



## seasoned

Bill - board


----------



## MartialMellow

end -- book


----------



## ks - learning to fly

book - novel


----------



## MartialMellow

novel -- idea


----------



## Hand Sword

idea - light bulb


----------



## Xue Sheng

light bulb - tulip bulb


----------



## tshadowchaser

tulip bulb - Good soil


----------



## seasoned

Good soil - water


----------



## ks - learning to fly

water - soil


----------



## seasoned

Soil - dirt


----------



## Hand Sword

dirt - my life!


----------



## ks - learning to fly

life - miracle


----------



## Hand Sword

miracle - unbelievable


----------



## ks - learning to fly

unbelievable - possible


----------



## MartialMellow

possible -- achievable


----------



## tshadowchaser

achievable- mastery


----------



## seasoned

mastery - life time


----------



## MartialMellow

life time -- short


----------



## ks - learning to fly

short - moment


----------



## seasoned

moment - seize


----------



## ks - learning to fly

seize - opportunity


----------



## Hand Sword

opportunity - chance


----------



## ks - learning to fly

chance - take


----------



## MartialMellow

take -- give


----------



## seasoned

give - 100%


----------



## crushing

100% = 60%


----------



## Steve

60% - sex panther 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seasoned

Sex panther - putty tat


----------



## ks - learning to fly

putty tat - bird


----------



## seasoned

bird - flu


----------



## Hand Sword

flu - sick


----------



## ks - learning to fly

sick - recover


----------



## MartialMellow

recover -- recuperate


----------



## seasoned

recuperate - continue


----------



## donald1

Continue = persistent


----------



## MattofSilat

Persistent - Annoying


----------



## seasoned

Annoying - Alleviate


----------



## ks - learning to fly

alleviate - pressure


----------



## jezr74

Pressure - Point 
Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartialMellow

pressure -- air


----------



## ks - learning to fly

air - balloon


----------



## MartialMellow

balloon -- big bang


----------



## seasoned

big bang - fallacy


----------



## Steve

Fallacy - delusion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ks - learning to fly

delusion - illusion


----------



## MartialMellow

illusion -- politicians


----------



## ks - learning to fly

politicians - redundant


----------



## MartialMellow

redundant -- politicians:wink2:


----------



## ks - learning to fly

politicians - sarcasm


----------



## tshadowchaser

sarcasm- mother-in-law


----------



## jezr74

mother-in-law - Cakes


----------



## MartialMellow

cakes -- frosting


----------



## ks - learning to fly

frosting - disguise


----------



## MartialMellow

disguise -- spy


----------



## Hand Sword

spy - traitor


----------



## Yondanchris

Traitor - Obama


----------



## Hand Sword

Obama - useless


----------



## ks - learning to fly

useless - read


----------



## ballen0351

read-book


----------



## seasoned

Book - cover


----------



## MartialMellow

cover -- me


----------



## seasoned

me - I


----------



## tshadowchaser

I-eye


----------



## seasoned

I-eye ------ Captain


----------



## ks - learning to fly

captain - mate


----------



## MartialMellow

mate - check


----------



## jezr74

check - Czech


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Czech - foreign


----------



## seasoned

foreign - shores


----------



## MartialMellow

shores -- beaches


----------



## ks - learning to fly

beaches - surfing


----------



## seasoned

surfing - waves  :wavey:


----------



## ks - learning to fly

waves - bows


----------



## seasoned

bows - boats....


----------



## ks - learning to fly

boats - sailing


----------



## MartialMellow

sailing -- away


----------



## ks - learning to fly

away - distant


----------



## MattofSilat

Distant - Galaxy


----------



## jezr74

Galaxy - tablet


----------



## seasoned

Galaxy - milky way


----------



## ks - learning to fly

milky way - system


----------



## MartialMellow

system -- solar


----------



## donald1

Solar = plexus


----------



## ks - learning to fly

plexus - pain


----------



## jezr74

pain - game


----------



## MartialMellow

game -- compete


----------



## crushing

compete - repeat


----------



## ks - learning to fly

repeat - repitition


----------



## MartialMellow

repition -- pushups


----------



## crushing

pushups - sherbet


----------



## jezr74

Sherbet - Thursdays


----------



## tshadowchaser

Thursday-(kung fu) movies


----------



## MartialMellow

(kung fu) movies -- priest


----------



## seasoned

priest - celibate


----------



## ks - learning to fly

celibate - seriously..


----------



## donald1

Seriously - correct


----------



## ks - learning to fly

correct - right


----------



## seasoned

right - left


----------



## MartialMellow

left -- liberal


----------



## jezr74

liberal - freedom


----------



## ks - learning to fly

freedom - happiness


----------



## donald1

Happiness = breakfast in bed


----------



## jezr74

breakfast in bed - crumbs


----------



## donald1

Crumbs = mess


----------



## tshadowchaser

mess- kitchen


----------



## ks - learning to fly

kitchen - dining


----------



## MartialMellow

dining -- out


----------



## donald1

Out = side


----------



## ks - learning to fly

side - line


----------



## tshadowchaser

line- boundary


----------



## ks - learning to fly

boundary - waters


----------



## MartialMellow

waters -- whales


----------



## jezr74

whales - U.K.


----------



## ks - learning to fly

U.K. - Accent


----------



## MartialMellow

accent -- dialect


----------



## Yondanchris

MartialMellow said:


> accent -- dialect



dialect - comprehension


----------



## ks - learning to fly

comprehension - understanding


----------



## MartialMellow

understanding -- enlightened


----------



## donald1

Enlightened = blessed


----------



## tshadowchaser

blessed= humble


----------



## donald1

Humble = 1 peter 5:6


----------



## ks - learning to fly

1 peter 5:6	- verse


----------



## donald1

Verse = limerick


----------



## ks - learning to fly

limerick - rhyme


----------



## MartialMellow

rhyme -- time


----------



## ks - learning to fly

time - clock


----------



## donald1

Clock = grandfather


----------



## seasoned

grandfather - wisdom


----------



## jezr74

Wisdom - patient


----------



## MartialMellow

patient -- kind


----------



## seasoned

Kind - considerate


----------



## donald1

Considerate = understand


----------



## ks - learning to fly

understand - believe


----------



## Buka

Believe - want


----------



## MartialMellow

want -- desire


----------



## Yondanchris

Desire - lust


----------



## crushing

lust - infatuation


----------



## jezr74

Infatuation - stalker


----------



## tshadowchaser

stalker-night


----------



## MartialMellow

night -- vampire


----------



## tshadowchaser

vampire - garlic


----------



## ks - learning to fly

garlic - powder


----------



## donald1

Powder = dust


----------



## seasoned

dust - mop


----------



## donald1

Mop = chores


----------



## ks - learning to fly

chores - homework


----------



## tshadowchaser

homework - education


----------



## ks - learning to fly

education - necessary


----------



## donald1

Necessary = important


----------



## MartialMellow

important -- martial arts


----------



## donald1

Martial arts = MT


----------



## ks - learning to fly

MT - friends


----------



## donald1

Friends = party


----------



## Yondanchris

Party = technique line


----------



## ks - learning to fly

line - dance


----------



## Yondanchris

Line dance - country


----------



## donald1

Country = province


----------



## crushing

province - Ontario


----------



## tshadowchaser

Ontario - lake


----------



## donald1

Lake = shore


----------



## ks - learning to fly

shore - drive


----------



## Yondanchris

Drive - effort


----------



## ks - learning to fly

effort - persistence


----------



## Yondanchris

Persistence - faith


----------



## crushing

faith - unfalsifiable


----------



## donald1

Unfalsifiable = undeniable


----------



## ks - learning to fly

undeniable - relentless


----------



## MartialMellow

relentless -- taxes


----------



## ST1Doppelganger

Taxes-IRS


----------



## ks - learning to fly

IRS - bull


----------



## ST1Doppelganger

Bull-rib eye


----------



## donald1

Rib eye = steak!


----------



## jezr74

Steak - Vampire


----------



## donald1

Vampire = Abraham Lincoln


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Lincoln - log


----------



## MartialMellow

log -- tree


----------



## donald1

Tree = cherry blossom


----------



## ks - learning to fly

cherry blossom - sprout


----------



## seasoned

sprout - bean


----------



## MartialMellow

bean -- stalk


----------



## ks - learning to fly

stalk - celery


----------



## seasoned

celery - peanut butter   (yummy)


----------



## Dirty Dog

Peanut butter - jelly


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## ks - learning to fly

jelly - grape


----------



## seasoned

grape - wine


----------



## donald1

Wine - cheese


----------



## ks - learning to fly

cheese - head


----------



## donald1

Head = hair


----------



## David43515

hair= brush


----------



## ks - learning to fly

brush - comb


----------



## crushing

comb - beach


----------



## ST1Doppelganger

Beach-Cerveza


----------



## MartialMellow

Cerveze -- Panama


----------



## crushing

Panama - Van Halen


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Van Halen - band


----------



## donald1

Band = aide


----------



## terryl965

aide + travel


----------



## donald1

Travel = distance


----------



## terryl965

distance = time


----------



## MartialMellow

time -- continuim


----------



## jezr74

Continuim - Q


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Q - Bond


----------



## crushing

Bond - Covalent


----------



## donald1

Covalent = Science


----------



## Xue Sheng

Science = Thomas Dolby


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Thomas Dolby - who?


----------



## crushing

who? - Doctor


----------



## ks - learning to fly

doctor - nurse


----------



## MartialMellow

nurse -- medical


----------



## donald1

Medical = problem


----------



## ks - learning to fly

problem - solution


----------



## Yondanchris

Solution - anti-torpedo measures


----------



## ks - learning to fly

measures - weight


----------



## Marial Arts

Pokey = Jail ? . .


----------



## ks - learning to fly

jail - bird


----------



## donald1

Bird = hawk


----------



## ks - learning to fly

hawk - eagle


----------



## donald1

Eagle = USA


----------



## jezr74

USA - Flag


----------



## ks - learning to fly

flag - freedom


----------



## tshadowchaser

freedom- captives


----------



## MartialMellow

captives -- ISIS


----------



## crushing

ISIS - Religion


----------



## ks - learning to fly

religion - belief


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

Belief - stagnation


----------



## donald1

Stagnation = calm


----------



## ks - learning to fly

calm - peaceful


----------



## MartialMellow

peaceful -- mountains


----------



## ks - learning to fly

mountains - peaks


----------



## donald1

Peaks - = training


----------



## ks - learning to fly

training - consistent


----------



## donald1

Consistent = repeat


----------



## jezr74

repeat - repeat


----------



## crushing

repeat - rinse


----------



## donald1

Rinse = spin


----------



## tshadowchaser

spin - hula hoop


----------



## donald1

Hula hoop = hula dance


----------



## ks - learning to fly

dance - break


----------



## Yondanchris

Break = Stance


----------



## donald1

Break = 7 star stance


----------



## jezr74

7 Star Stance - naginata


----------



## ks - learning to fly

naginata - word


----------



## crushing

word - up


----------



## donald1

Up = town


----------



## Yondanchris

Up - town - girl


----------



## ks - learning to fly

girl - guy


----------



## Yondanchris

Guy - French


----------



## ks - learning to fly

french - bread


----------



## Yondanchris

Bread - guitar man


----------



## donald1

Guitar man = welcome to the music


----------



## Yondanchris

Welcome to the music - we built this city


----------



## donald1

We built this city = rock and roll


----------



## crushing

rock and roll - hoochie koo


----------



## tshadowchaser

hoochie koo - dark room


----------



## donald1

Dark room = light bulb


----------



## Yondanchris

Light bulb - eureka


----------



## donald1

Eureka = Illinois


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Illinois - state


----------



## Yondanchris

State - red or blue


----------



## crushing

red or blue - Halo


----------



## ks - learning to fly

halo - angel


----------



## donald1

Angel = good


----------



## Cirdan

Good - Chocolate


----------



## Yondanchris

Chocolate - dark


----------



## jezr74

Dark - nightmare


----------



## donald1

Nightmare = no breakfast


----------



## Yondanchris

No breakfast - grumpy


----------



## donald1

Grumpy = old man


----------



## ks - learning to fly

man - gentle


----------



## Yondanchris

Gentle - Aikido


----------



## jezr74

Aikido - Soft


----------



## donald1

Soft = goju


----------



## ks - learning to fly

goju - way


----------



## donald1

Way = do (way of)


----------



## Yondanchris

Do - The Way (as early Christians where called in the book of Acts )


----------



## ks - learning to fly

way - trail


----------



## jezr74

trail - mix


----------



## donald1

Mix = drink


----------



## Yondanchris

Drink - refreshment


----------



## Dirty Dog

Refreshment = Relaxation


----------



## ks - learning to fly

relaxation - vacation


----------



## seasoned

Vacation - me


----------



## ks - learning to fly

me - deserved


----------



## Aikikitty

deserved - earned   (I'm shocked my thread is still going ya'll!)


----------



## donald1

Earned = given 

I guess some things just don't get old...


----------



## ks - learning to fly

given - received


----------



## bookworm_cn317

received - gift


----------



## jezr74

Gift - horse


----------



## donald1

Horse = run


----------



## bookworm_cn317

run -torture


----------



## Dirty Dog

Torture = Agony


----------



## donald1

Agony = "volunteer"


----------



## Dirty Dog

Volunteer = Voluntold


----------



## donald1

Voluntold = new students :lfao:


----------



## bookworm_cn317

new students - fresh meat


----------



## ks - learning to fly

meat - dinner


----------



## donald1

Dinner = happy


----------



## bookworm_cn317

happy - one of the 7 dwarfs


----------



## Cirdan

dwarfs - beard


----------



## jezr74

Beard - clam 


Sent from my HP ElitePad 1000 G2 using Tapatalk


----------



## crushing

clam - bivalve


----------



## Cirdan

bivalve - what?


----------



## donald1

Cirdan said:


> bivalve - what?



I don't know what that word idea either... 

What?  = question


----------



## crushing

question - answer

bivalve:  (from google)  "an aquatic mollusk that has a compressed  body enclosed within a hinged shell, such as oysters, clams, mussels,  and scallops."


----------



## seasoned

answer - hello


----------



## jezr74

hello - kitty


----------



## donald1

Kitty = cat


----------



## ks - learning to fly

cat - dog


----------



## donald1

Dog = Lupus canis familiaris


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Lupus canis familiaris - Latin


----------



## Cirdan

Latin - Lover


----------



## jezr74

Lover - Stallion


----------



## bookworm_cn317

Stallion - horse


----------



## jezr74

Horse - S%#t


----------



## Cirdan

S%#t - Fertilizer


----------



## seasoned

Fertilizer - BS


----------



## jezr74

BS - Homeopathy


----------



## Cirdan

Homeopathy - Placebo


----------



## donald1

Placebo = gazebo


----------



## bookworm_cn317

gazebo - outside


----------



## donald1

Outside = camping


----------



## jezr74

camping - mobs


----------



## ks - learning to fly

mobs - crowd


----------



## seasoned

crowd - event


----------



## donald1

Event = seminar


----------



## ks - learning to fly

seminar - speaker


----------



## donald1

Speaker = public


----------



## ks - learning to fly

public - private


----------



## seasoned

private - Army


----------



## donald1

Army = grunt


----------



## ks - learning to fly

grunt - kihap


----------



## donald1

Kihap = kiai


----------



## ks - learning to fly

kiai - force


----------



## donald1

Force = mass * acceleration


----------



## crushing

mass * acceleration = Newton


----------



## seasoned

Newton - Fig


----------



## bookworm_cn317

fig - fruit


----------



## donald1

Fruit = tree


----------



## ks - learning to fly

tree - branch


----------



## Cirdan

branch - club


----------



## donald1

Club = member


----------



## jezr74

member - gold


----------



## ks - learning to fly

gold - star


----------



## donald1

Star = David


----------



## ks - learning to fly

David - brother


----------



## jezr74

Brother _ Big


----------



## Cirdan

Big - Giant


----------



## jezr74

Giant - Squid


----------



## ks - learning to fly

squid - octopus


----------



## donald1

Octopus = cthulhu


----------



## Carol

cthulhu - legs


----------



## donald1

Legs = walking


----------



## crushing

walking - Phoenix


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Phoenix - mesa


----------



## crushing

mesa - Jar Jar Binks


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

JarJar Binks *=* Annoying!


----------



## donald1

Annoying = funny :lfao:


----------



## ks - learning to fly

funny - laugh


----------



## donald1

Laugh = fun


----------



## tshadowchaser

fun - games


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

games* =* competitions


----------



## Cirdan

competitions - fight


----------



## ks - learning to fly

fight - club


----------



## jezr74

Club - Seal


----------



## donald1

Seal = navy


----------



## Nick Soapdish

Navy = Seamen


----------



## jezr74

Seaman - baby


----------



## Cirdan

baby - poo


----------



## jezr74

Poo - nappy


----------



## crushing

nappy - Van Winkle


----------



## jezr74

Van Winkle - Chitty Chitty Bang Bang


----------



## donald1

jezr74 said:


> Van Winkle - Chitty Chitty Bang Bang



= ace ventura pet detective!


----------



## ks - learning to fly

detective - sleuth


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

sleuth *= *gumshoe


----------



## seasoned

gumshoe - private eye


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Private Eye*=* Sam Spade


----------



## donald1

Sam spade = the maltese falcon


----------



## jezr74

Maltese Falcon - Chocolate


----------



## ks - learning to fly

chocolate - allergy


----------



## tifire

allergy - pollen


----------



## jezr74

pollen - irish


----------



## donald1

Irish = shamrock


----------



## ks - learning to fly

shamrock - clover


----------



## crushing

clover - honey


----------



## jezr74

honey - vegemite


----------



## ks - learning to fly

vegemite - extract


----------



## jezr74

extract - probe


----------



## seasoned

probe - dark places


----------



## Cirdan

dark places - dungeon


----------



## jezr74

Dungeon - stilettos


----------



## Cirdan

stilettos - black leather


----------



## jezr74

Black leather - pink panther


----------



## Cirdan

pink panther - inspector


----------



## Paul_D

inspector - gadget


----------



## Cirdan

gadget - batman


----------



## seasoned

pink panther - Sellers


----------



## crushing

batman - Harley Quinn


----------



## Cirdan

Harley Quinn - mallet


----------



## donald1

Mallet = man


----------



## Cirdan

man - joe


----------



## seasoned

joe - a cup of (coffee)


----------



## donald1

A cup of coffee = another piece of pie


----------



## seasoned

another piece of pie = apple


----------



## ks - learning to fly

apple - core


----------



## Cirdan

core - hard


----------



## seasoned

hard - candy


----------



## jezr74

Candy - MMA


----------



## Cirdan

MMA - M&M`s


----------



## ks - learning to fly

pokey - slow


----------



## Cirdan

slow - grandpa


----------



## seasoned

grandpa - grandma


----------



## Cirdan

grandma - cookies


----------



## seasoned

cookies - computers


----------



## Cirdan

computers - chips


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Chips *= *Vegas


----------



## jezr74

Vegas - Horatio


----------



## donald1

Horatio = general


----------



## seasoned

Horatio - hornblower


----------



## jezr74

Hornblower - Viking


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Viking - Nordic


----------



## jezr74

Nordic - Shower Gel


----------



## Cirdan

Shower gel - liquid


----------



## donald1

Liquid = fluid


----------



## Cirdan

fluid - transfer


----------



## ks - learning to fly

jezr74 said:


> Nordic - Shower Gel


     ( I have to ask...HOW you go from Nordic to shower gel??  lol  )

Transfer - switch


----------



## donald1

ks - learning to fly said:


> ( I have to ask...HOW you go from Nordic to shower gel??  lol  )
> 
> Transfer - switch



I guess even a viking needs a bath too :lfao: 
 Sail the open sea and raid foreign places by day and clean their beards by night :lfao:

Switch = cable


----------



## jezr74

Cable - Fibre



ks - learning to fly said:


> ( I have to ask...HOW you go from Nordic to shower gel?? lol )
> 
> Transfer - switch



This should explain it, I couldn't find a gel image. But for some reason Norsca reminds me or Nordic, which reminds me of old adverts they ran that were saunas in the snow in Iceland or Denmark..
View attachment $8699_1.jpg


----------



## Cirdan

Fibre - Optic



donald1 said:


> I guess even a viking needs a bath too :lfao:



Vikings were actually very clean for their time with their custom of bathing every saturday. In fact the sixth day of the week is still called laurdag which means bath-day.


----------



## jezr74

Optic - Nerve


----------



## Cirdan

Nerve - Strike


----------



## donald1

Strike = joint


----------



## Cirdan

Joint - Effort


----------



## donald1

Effort = worthy


----------



## crushing

worthy - value


----------



## Cirdan

value - good


----------



## ks - learning to fly

good - better


----------



## jezr74

better - electrical


----------



## seasoned

electrical - component


----------



## jezr74

component - HDMI


----------



## ks - learning to fly

HDMI - nothing


----------



## yak sao

nothing - empty


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Empty* =* Devoid


----------



## Cirdan

Devoid - absent


----------



## yak sao

absent - present


----------



## donald1

present = yay!


----------



## jezr74

Yay - Hoorah


----------



## ks - learning to fly

hoorah -shout


----------



## jezr74

Shout - Beer


----------



## Cirdan

Beer - pint


----------



## seasoned

pint - quart


----------



## ks - learning to fly

quart - gallon


----------



## Yondanchris

Gallon - milk


----------



## ks - learning to fly

milk - whole


----------



## jezr74

Whole - Foods


----------



## ks - learning to fly

foods - hungry


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Hungry = Chow Time


----------



## seasoned

Chow Time - chowhound


----------



## ks - learning to fly

chow hound - puppy


----------



## crushing

puppy - sweater


----------



## donald1

Sweater = Christmas


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Christmas - holiday


----------



## jezr74

holiday - madonna


----------



## Cirdan

madonna - amazon


----------



## yak sao

amazon - dot com


----------



## donald1

dot com = .com


----------



## ks - learning to fly

.com - really


----------



## seasoned

really = creative


----------



## jezr74

Creative - Writing


----------



## Cirdan

Writing - Epic


----------



## yak sao

epic - adventure


----------



## donald1

adventure = amazing!


----------



## tshadowchaser

Amazing = scenic mountains


----------



## donald1

scenic mountains : china scenic mountains


----------



## Cirdan

china scenic mountains - the hidden kingdom


----------



## ballen0351

hidden kingdom-dragons


----------



## Takai

dragons-ketchup


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Takai said:


> dragons-ketchup



(..have a feeling there's a story there!     )


ketchup - mustard


----------



## Cirdan

mustard - colonel


----------



## yak sao

colonel - kernel


----------



## crushing

kernel - Linux


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Linux - computer


----------



## Takai

ks - learning to fly said:


> (..have a feeling there's a story there!     )



Old bumper sticker "Do not meddle in the affairs of Dragons for you are crunchy and taste good with ketchup"


Computer - Hard drive


----------



## seasoned

Hard drive - Florida to New York...........


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Florida to New York (yup) - try Denver to Seattle


----------



## ballen0351

ks - learning to fly said:


> Florida to New York (yup) - try Denver to Seattle



Denver to Seattle-- pot


----------



## seasoned

pot - luck


----------



## Kunthuk

luck - good or bad


----------



## seasoned

good - positive


----------



## Takai

positive - assertion


----------



## ks - learning to fly

assertion - challenge


----------



## crushing

challenge - coin


----------



## ks - learning to fly

coin - currency


----------



## seasoned

currency - money


----------



## ks - learning to fly

money - saved


----------



## donald1

saved = savior


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Savior = Guardian


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Guardian - angel


----------



## crushing

angel - supernatural


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Supernatural *=* Santana's album


----------



## Takai

Santana's Album - Guitar


----------



## ks - learning to fly

guitar - band


----------



## Paul_D

Band - camp


----------



## ks - learning to fly

camp - boot


----------



## Cirdan

boot - walking


----------



## tshadowchaser

walking - bare foot


----------



## ks - learning to fly

barefoot - practice


----------



## seasoned

practice - makes (perfect)


----------



## ks - learning to fly

makes - sense


----------



## Takai

sense - uncommon


----------



## donald1

Uncommon = good neighbors


----------



## Cirdan

good neighbors - good fences


----------



## crushing

good fences - isolation


----------



## donald1

Isolation = tank


----------



## ballen0351

tank-Fish


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Fish *=* Derrick Fisher (BTW, a 5 time NBA Champ!)


----------



## donald1

Derrick Fisher (BTW, a 5 time NBA Champ!) = fishing hat (the kind those fishing people wear with the fishing hooks on them)


----------



## ks - learning to fly

fishing hat - pole


----------



## seasoned

pole - north


----------



## ks - learning to fly

north - west


----------



## donald1

West = arrest (it rhymes  )


----------



## ballen0351

donald1 said:


> West = arrest (it rhymes  )



Arrest- cardiac


----------



## tshadowchaser

cardiac - valves


----------



## ks - learning to fly

valves - engine


----------



## donald1

Engine = report


----------



## seasoned

report - card


----------



## tshadowchaser

card - joker


----------



## jezr74

Joker - Batman


----------



## seasoned

Batman - robin


----------



## jezr74

Robin - Banks


----------



## ks - learning to fly

banks - loan


----------



## Takai

loan - shark


----------



## jezr74

Shark - Sandpaper


----------



## donald1

Sandpaper = bo staff


----------



## Cirdan

bo staff - kobudo


----------



## donald1

Kobudo = *awesome  *


----------



## ks - learning to fly

awesome - excellent


----------



## Cirdan

excellent - Mr Burns


----------



## jezr74

Mr. Burns - Lemon Ricky


----------



## donald1

Lemon Ricky = grapefruit Danny


----------



## seasoned

grapefruit Danny - strawberry daiquiri


----------



## tshadowchaser

strawberry daiquiri - tequila sunrise


----------



## donald1

Tequila sunrise = sunset


----------



## ks - learning to fly

sunset - rest


----------



## Takai

rest - what (is that)


----------



## donald1

Takai said:


> rest - what (is that)



Rest - cease work or movement in order to relax, refresh oneself, or recover strength  

What (is that)  = question


----------



## jezr74

Question - Evidence


----------



## Cirdan

In the words of Gil Grissom, Evidence is just evidence. Something I cleave to to in my job as a lab rat  

Evidence - Information


----------



## jezr74

information - knowledge


----------



## Cirdan

knowledge - enlightenment


----------



## jezr74

Enlightenment - skepticism


----------



## Cirdan

skepticism - science


----------



## crushing

science - understanding


----------



## ks - learning to fly

understanding - peace


----------



## Takai

peace - Tolstoy


----------



## ballen0351

Takai said:


> peace - Tolstoy



Tolstoy- book


----------



## Cirdan

book - reading


----------



## jezr74

Reading - Festival


----------



## Mauthos

Festival - Beer


----------



## jezr74

Beer - Stein


----------



## donald1

Stein = Frankenstein


----------



## Takai

Frankenstein - Shelley


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Shelley - name


----------



## donald1

Name = person


----------



## Cirdan

person - individual


----------



## jezr74

Individual - Brian


----------



## donald1

Brian = brain


----------



## tshadowchaser

Brain - less


----------



## Cirdan

less - more


----------



## seasoned

more - often


----------



## Takai

often - recurring


----------



## donald1

Recurring = dream


----------



## jezr74

Dream - Lager


----------



## seasoned

Lager - hops


----------



## Dirty Dog

Hops - Bounces


----------



## jezr74

Bounces - Owls


----------



## Dirty Dog

You lost me on the Bounces - Owls connection....

Owls - Hooters


----------



## donald1

Hoovers = long eared owl


----------



## Takai

(long eared) owl - Strigiformes


----------



## Cirdan

strigiformes - huh?


----------



## jezr74

Huh? - Wah?

(I couldn't remember the name of hooters, so owl came to mind. Then saw your post.)


----------



## Cirdan

Wah? - suprise


----------



## crushing

suprise - misspell


----------



## jezr74

misspell - their


----------



## donald1

their = those


----------



## Takai

those - people


----------



## ks - learning to fly

people - places


----------



## Takai

places - stage


----------



## donald1

stage = cogito ergo sum


----------



## jezr74

cogito ergo sum - Socrates


----------



## Takai

Socrates - Vizzini


----------



## Dirty Dog

Vizzini - Genius!


----------



## Takai

genius - real


----------



## jezr74

real - butter


----------



## Elbowgrease

butter-Pancakes


----------



## ks - learning to fly

pancakes - syrup


----------



## seasoned

syrup - maple


----------



## donald1

maple = leaf


----------



## Mauthos

Leaf - Tree


----------



## Cirdan

Tree - Yggdrasil


----------



## jezr74

Yggdrasil - Life


----------



## Zero

Life - Saver


----------



## Cirdan

Saver - Screen


----------



## ks - learning to fly

screen - play


----------



## tshadowchaser

screen - pass


----------



## Zero

Pass - Over


----------



## donald1

over = the top


----------



## Zero

I know you're not allowed to do this (and please don't ban me!!) but Donald1, dude, why could you not have done Over - The Top!!!
Ahhh!


----------



## Takai

the top - (of the) world


----------



## Dirty Dog

World - Earth


----------



## ks - learning to fly

earth - planet


----------



## Takai

planet - captain


----------



## Dirty Dog

Captain - My Captain


----------



## Takai

My Captain - Mutiny


----------



## donald1

mutiny = scallywag


----------



## seasoned

play - dough


----------



## Takai

dough-boy


----------



## Mauthos

Boy - girl


----------



## Cirdan

girl - talk


----------



## Zero

talk - back


----------



## jezr74

Back - Bay


----------



## Cirdan

bay - pigs


----------



## seasoned

pigs - swine


----------



## Cirdan

swine - flu


----------



## Takai

flu - avian


----------



## Cirdan

avian - bird


----------



## Takai

bird - brain


----------



## Cirdan

brain - mole (you got to be a nerd to get that one)


----------



## donald1

Cirdan said:


> brain - mole (you got to be a nerd to get that one)



or have access to google 

Mole = spy


----------



## Cirdan

spy - James Bond


----------



## tshadowchaser

Bond - securities


----------



## ks - learning to fly

flu - illness


----------



## donald1

illness = monday


----------



## Takai

monday - morning


----------



## jezr74

morning - work


----------



## ks - learning to fly

work - project


----------



## Elbowgrease

project(s)-EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Takai

everywhere - nowhere


----------



## jezr74

Nowhere - desert


----------



## Dirty Dog

Desert = Island


----------



## Cirdan

island - treasure


----------



## jezr74

Treasure - Chest


----------



## Takai

chest - pains


----------



## donald1

pains = gains


----------



## tshadowchaser

gains - losses


----------



## Takai

gains - capital


----------



## ks - learning to fly

gains - goals


----------



## Takai

goals - obstacles


----------



## seasoned

obstacles - detour


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Detour* = Sidetrip*


----------



## Takai

Sidetrip - Unexpected


----------



## donald1

unexpected = KING KONG!


----------



## jezr74

King Kong - Barrel


----------



## Dirty Dog

Barrel = Vat


----------



## Elbowgrease

vat- acid


----------



## donald1

acid = rain


----------



## ks - learning to fly

rain - showers


----------



## Takai

showers- leaks


----------



## tshadowchaser

leaks - repairs


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Repairs* = *Adjustments


----------



## seasoned

Adjustments - chiropractor


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Chiropractor *=* Alternative Medicine


----------



## ks - learning to fly

medicine - cure


----------



## jezr74

cure - robert


----------



## donald1

robert = the bruce


----------



## Takai

the bruce - lee


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Robert - brother


----------



## donald1

brother = watching


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Watching = Eyeballin'


----------



## Mauthos

Eyeballin' - You


----------



## Cirdan

you - me


----------



## Takai

me - Dupree


----------



## Elbowgrease

Dupree - nose


----------



## donald1

nose = pow


----------



## tshadowchaser

pow - wow


----------



## ks - learning to fly

wow - amazing


----------



## seasoned

amazing - grace


----------



## donald1

grace = martial arts


----------



## Takai

martial arts - budo


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Budo = Martial Way


----------



## donald1

martial way = dō(way of)


----------



## Cirdan

do(way of) - life


----------



## Takai

life - death


----------



## Yondanchris

Boot - newb


----------



## Takai

Yondanchris said:


> Boot - newb



Not sure where that came from but...

newb - newt


----------



## ks - learning to fly

death - rebirth


----------



## Takai

rebirth - baptism


----------



## Yondanchris

Baptism - Identification


----------



## Cirdan

Identification - Kenobi


----------



## Mauthos

Kenobi - Obi-Wan


----------



## Cirdan

Obi-Wan - Ben


----------



## seasoned

Ben - jerry


----------



## Cirdan

Jerry - Tom


----------



## seasoned

Tom - cat


----------



## tshadowchaser

cat - kitten


----------



## donald1

kitten = sleeping


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Sleeping = ZZZzzzz


----------



## Takai

ZZZzzzz - Congestion


----------



## Dirty Dog

Congestion - Traffic


----------



## Takai

traffic - light


----------



## tshadowchaser

light - darkness


----------



## Takai

darkness - present


----------



## ks - learning to fly

present - future


----------



## Dirty Dog

Future - Time Lord


----------



## donald1

time lord = time travel


----------



## Mauthos

time travel - distant


----------



## Cirdan

distant - suns


----------



## Yondanchris

Time Lord - omnipresent


----------



## Yondanchris

Suns - moons


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Moons *= Satellites*


----------



## donald1

satellites  = dish


----------



## Takai

time lord - Phone booth


----------



## ks - learning to fly

time lord - boss


----------



## Takai

boss - Big


----------



## Dirty Dog

Big - Kahuna


----------



## Cirdan

Kahuna - Hawaii


----------



## Takai

Hawaii - Lava


----------



## Cirdan

Lava - Magma


----------



## Steve

magma - volcano


----------



## Takai

Volcano - Joe


----------



## jezr74

joe - coffee


----------



## ks - learning to fly

coffee - morning


----------



## donald1

morning = food


----------



## Dirty Dog

Food = Dinner


----------



## Takai

dinner - beef


----------



## seasoned

beef - What's your---(problem)


----------



## donald1

whats your problem = im not even mad


----------



## Cirdan

im not even mad - excuses


----------



## donald1

excuses = under arrest


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Dinner* =* Grub


----------



## ks - learning to fly

dinner - time!


----------



## jezr74

Time - Space
(Lol. People struggling with last read feature?)


----------



## cali_tkdbruin

Space* =* Infinity


----------



## donald1

infinity = and beyond!


----------



## seasoned

beyond - control


----------



## Dirty Dog

Control - Box


----------



## ks - learning to fly

box - fight


----------



## donald1

fight = club(dont talk about it!)


----------



## ks - learning to fly

club - spade


----------



## seasoned

spade - hole


----------



## donald1

hole = pit


----------



## Yondanchris

Pit = death


----------



## donald1

death = bruce lee


----------



## tshadowchaser

Bruce Lee - movies


----------



## ks - learning to fly

movies - weekend


----------



## donald1

weekend = lazy saturday


----------



## Cirdan

lazy saturday - sleep


----------



## donald1

sleep = dream


----------



## tshadowchaser

dream - snore


----------



## Cirdan

snore - loud


----------



## donald1

loud = and proud


----------



## Elbowgrease

proud- foot


----------



## Cirdan

foot - clan


----------



## Carol

clan - Macleod


----------



## donald1

macleod = hold fast


----------



## ks - learning to fly

fast - speedy


----------



## Cirdan

Speedy - Gonzales


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Gonzales - foreign


----------



## donald1

foreign = vacation


----------



## Cirdan

vacation - exotic


----------



## Elbowgrease

exotic-camels


----------



## tshadowchaser

camels - sand


----------



## Yondanchris

Sand = wedge


----------



## donald1

wedge =wedgie time


----------



## Cirdan

wedgie time - space


----------



## donald1

space = pigs in space!!!


----------



## ks - learning to fly

time - clock


----------



## Cirdan

clock - work


----------



## donald1

work = lumberjack


----------



## tshadowchaser

lumberjack - Babe   (the blue ox)


----------



## Takai

babe - pig


----------



## ks - learning to fly

pig - farm


----------



## tshadowchaser

farm - animal


----------



## donald1

animal = 12(xing yi animals)


----------



## Takai

13 - friday


----------



## donald1

friday = tgif

today is friday


----------



## tshadowchaser

tgif - abbreviation


----------



## ks - learning to fly

abbreviation - shorthand


----------



## jezr74

Shorthand - pad


----------



## Takai

pad - lily


----------



## jezr74

Lily - frog


----------



## Takai

frog - prince


----------



## Elbowgrease

prince- pauper


----------



## donald1

pauper = homeless


----------



## seasoned

homeless - renter


----------



## jezr74

renter - contract


----------



## Yondanchris

Contract - fine print


----------



## jezr74

fine print - fraud


----------



## Takai

fraud - Insurance


----------



## donald1

insurance = loop hole


----------



## jezr74

donald1 said:


> insurance = loop hole


You are the king of memes.

Loop hole - deception


----------



## ks - learning to fly

homeless - beggar


----------



## Elbowgrease

beggar-Su


----------



## donald1

@jezr74, they do have one for everything 

su = superman


----------



## Xue Sheng

Superman = Batman


----------



## Takai

Batman - Nightwing


----------



## tshadowchaser

homeless - hopelessness


----------



## Takai

hoplessness - futile


----------



## ks - learning to fly

futile - struggle


----------



## donald1

struggle = fight


----------



## Takai

fight - club


----------



## Yondanchris

Club - party


----------



## tshadowchaser

party - music


----------



## Takai

music - box


----------



## donald1

box = dog


----------



## Cirdan

dog - cat


----------



## donald1

cat = dangerous


----------



## tshadowchaser

dangerous - situation


----------



## donald1

situation = analysis


----------



## Dirty Dog

Analysis - confusion


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## Takai

confusion - life


----------



## donald1

life = time


----------



## Dirty Dog

Time - Magazine


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## Takai

Magazine - subscription


----------



## elder999

Subscription-opera


----------



## Takai

opera- glasses


----------



## Cirdan

glasses - sexy


----------



## Dirty Dog

Sexy - Me!


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## Cirdan

Me! - Me Me Me!


----------



## Takai

Me Me Me! - Despicable


----------



## Cirdan

despicable - bab, mmkay?


----------



## donald1

bab, mmkay? = babe


----------



## ks - learning to fly

box - ring


----------



## tshadowchaser

babe - pig


----------



## donald1

pig = demon
(refference to the movie journey of the west)


----------



## Dirty Dog

Demon - Cat


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Really.


----------



## Cirdan

Cat - Boots


----------



## seasoned

Boots - snow


----------



## Cirdan

snow - ice bath


----------



## seasoned

ice bath - yikes


----------



## donald1

yikes = oh no you didnt


----------



## ks - learning to fly

didn't - wouldn't


----------



## donald1

wouldnt = i didnt do it!


----------



## Cirdan

I didn`t do it - Yeah suuuure...


----------



## donald1

yeah sure = aprove


----------



## ballen0351

approve- great


----------



## seasoned

great = awesome


----------



## ks - learning to fly

awesome - day


----------



## donald1

day = daylight savings


----------



## Dirty Dog

Day light savings = Stupid


----------



## donald1

stupid  = dumb


----------



## jezr74

dumb = dumber


----------



## tshadowchaser

dumber - stupid


----------



## Elbowgrease

stupid- hobbitses


----------



## donald1

hobbitses = filthy


----------



## Takai

filthy - sty


----------



## donald1

sty = style


----------



## Takai

style - school


----------



## ks - learning to fly

school - old


----------



## donald1

old = man


----------



## tshadowchaser

man - child


----------



## Takai

child - like


----------



## tshadowchaser

like - dislike


----------



## Cirdan

dislike - taste


----------



## ballen0351

Taste - donuts


----------



## Cirdan

donuts - coppers


----------



## donald1

coppers  = cover


----------



## ks - learning to fly

cover - blanket


----------



## donald1

blanket = pigs


----------



## Cirdan

pigs - tea party


----------



## tshadowchaser

tea party - children


----------



## donald1

children = silly


----------



## ks - learning to fly

silly - rabbit


----------



## Steve

Rabbit - punch


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## donald1

punch = knockout


----------



## ks - learning to fly

knockout - finished


----------



## donald1

finished = shopping


----------



## tshadowchaser

shopping - gifts


----------



## ks - learning to fly

gifts - presents


----------



## tshadowchaser

presents - happiness


----------



## donald1

happiness = martial arts


----------



## ks - learning to fly

martial arts - respect


----------



## ks - learning to fly

respect - honor


----------



## tshadowchaser

honor - your  word


----------



## seasoned

your word - Bond


----------



## ks - learning to fly

bond - James (sorry, couldn't resist!    )


----------



## Elbowgrease

James bond- spy


----------



## ks - learning to fly

spy - novel


----------



## Elbowgrease

novel-idea


----------



## ks - learning to fly

idea - brilliant


----------



## Cirdan

brilliant - diamond


----------



## ks - learning to fly

diamond - shiny


----------



## Cirdan

shiny - boots


----------



## ks - learning to fly

boots - walking


----------



## tshadowchaser

walking - stride


----------



## Cirdan

stride - Strider


----------



## Elbowgrease

Strider - Ranger


----------



## seasoned

Ranger = Lone    (The)


----------



## tshadowchaser

loan = single


----------



## ks - learning to fly

single - double


----------



## Cirdan

double - double d`s


----------



## Elbowgrease

double d's - d-deadly d-damsel


----------



## ks - learning to fly

damsel - distress


----------



## Cirdan

distress - dragon


----------



## Paul_D

Dragon - Warrior

(There is no charge for awesomeness) ;-)


----------



## Cirdan

Warrior - Kurgan


----------



## ks - learning to fly

kurgan (?) - fighter


----------



## tshadowchaser

fighter - survivor


----------



## ks - learning to fly

survivor - endurance


----------



## Cirdan

endurance - heart


----------



## ks - learning to fly

heart - soul


----------



## Cirdan

soul - fire


----------



## ks - learning to fly

fire - water


----------



## tshadowchaser

water - earth


----------



## Cirdan

earth - metal


----------



## tshadowchaser

metal - head


----------



## ks - learning to fly

head - brain


----------



## tshadowchaser

brain-less


----------



## Cirdan

less - more


----------



## ks - learning to fly

more - plentiful


----------



## Cirdan

plentiful - cornucopia


----------



## ks - learning to fly

cornucopia - thankful


----------



## donald1

thankful = thanksgiving


----------



## tshadowchaser

thanksgiving - food


----------



## ks - learning to fly

food - drink


----------



## jezr74

drink - water


----------



## tshadowchaser

water - pure


----------



## jezr74

pure - pristine


----------



## Cirdan

pristine - snow


----------



## ks - learning to fly

snow - end


----------



## Cirdan

end - butt


----------



## jezr74

butt - cigarette


----------



## Cirdan

cigarette - cancer


----------



## donald1

cancer = zodiac


----------



## tshadowchaser

zodiac - killer


----------



## ks - learning to fly

killer - jail


----------



## seasoned

jail - bird


----------



## Cirdan

bird - avian


----------



## ks - learning to fly

avian - flight


----------



## Takai

flight - fight


----------



## tshadowchaser

fight - pacifism


----------



## ks - learning to fly

pacifism - spirit


----------



## tshadowchaser

spirit - mysticism


----------



## ks - learning to fly

mysticism - cynicism


----------



## Takai

cynicism - realism


----------



## ks - learning to fly

realism - optimism


----------



## Takai

optimism - pragmatic


----------



## jezr74

pragmatic - structured


----------



## Cirdan

structured - law


----------



## jezr74

law - order


----------



## ks - learning to fly

order - command


----------



## tshadowchaser

command - demand


----------



## Cirdan

demand - shrubbery


----------



## donald1

shrubery = word


----------



## ks - learning to fly

word - play


----------



## Cirdan

word - wind


----------



## ks - learning to fly

wind - tunnel


----------



## Cirdan

tunnel - vision


----------



## ks - learning to fly

vision - sight


----------



## jezr74

sight - serpent


----------



## ks - learning to fly

serpent - snake


----------



## tshadowchaser

serpent - winged


----------



## jezr74

winged - chicken


----------



## ks - learning to fly

chicken - fish


----------



## jezr74

fish - lips


----------



## tshadowchaser

lips -  Steven Tyler


----------



## jezr74

Tyler - Swift


----------



## Dirty Dog

Swift - Bird


----------



## Cirdan

bird - dinosaur


----------



## Dirty Dog

Dinosaur - Fossil


----------



## Cirdan

fossil - trilobite


----------



## Dirty Dog

Trilobite - troglodyte


----------



## Cirdan

troglodyte - Dilbert


----------



## Dirty Dog

Dilbert - Nerdgasm


----------



## Cirdan

nerdgasm - orgasm


----------



## jezr74

orgasm - myth


----------



## Dirty Dog

Myth - Busted


----------



## jezr74

Busted - Broken


----------



## Dirty Dog

Broken - Splinted


----------



## jezr74

Splintered - Rat


----------



## Dirty Dog

Not SplinteRed... I said splinted....


----------



## jezr74

splinted - rat


----------



## ks - learning to fly

rat - mouse


----------



## jezr74

Mouse - poison


----------



## Cirdan

Poison - Alice Cooper


----------



## jezr74

Alice Cooper - Chicken


----------



## ks - learning to fly

chicken - liver


----------



## Dirty Dog

Liver & onions


----------



## Cirdan

onions - tears


----------



## jezr74

Tears - Fears


----------



## Cirdan

fears - nothingness


----------



## ks - learning to fly

nothingness - everything


----------



## jezr74

everything - cosmos


----------



## Cirdan

cosmos - Carl Sagan


----------



## donald1

carl sagan = red (his shirts red... thats why i thought of red)


----------



## tshadowchaser

red - danger


----------



## jezr74

danger - mouse


----------



## ks - learning to fly

mouse - mighty


----------



## Cirdan

mighty - Thor


----------



## jezr74

Thor - Ache


----------



## Cirdan

ache - tooth


----------



## jezr74

Tooth - Fairy


----------



## Cirdan

fairy - tale


----------



## tshadowchaser

tale - story


----------



## Xue Sheng

story - book


----------



## tshadowchaser

book - audio


----------



## ks - learning to fly

audio - tape


----------



## tshadowchaser

tape - Scotch


----------



## jezr74

Scotch - Malt


----------



## ks - learning to fly

malt - liquor


----------



## jezr74

liquor - liqueur


----------



## ks - learning to fly

liqueur - fancy


----------



## jezr74

fancy - pants


----------



## ks - learning to fly

pants  - clothes


----------



## Cirdan

clothes - gi


----------



## jezr74

gi - sweat


----------



## Cirdan

sweat - work


----------



## ks - learning to fly

work - persevere


----------



## Cirdan

persevere - maintain


----------



## Dirty Dog

Maintain - Upgrade  (car guy attitude... you never fix what breaks, you upgrade it instead... MORE POWER!!!!!)


----------



## donald1

upgrade = technology


----------



## Paul_D

technology = everywhere


----------



## Dirty Dog

Everywhere - Savoir Faire (is everywhere...)


----------



## jezr74

Savoir Faire - Switch on


----------



## ks - learning to fly

on - off


----------



## tshadowchaser

off - road


----------



## jezr74

road - warrior


----------



## Cirdan

warrior - viking


----------



## ks - learning to fly

Viking - cowboy


----------



## jezr74

Cowboy - Lariat


----------



## Cirdan

lariat - rope


----------



## jezr74

Rope _ hanging


----------



## tshadowchaser

hanging - decorations


----------



## ks - learning to fly

decorations - party


----------



## tshadowchaser

party - booze


----------



## jezr74

booze - can


----------



## ks - learning to fly

can - bottle


----------



## tshadowchaser

bottle - baby


----------



## jezr74

baby - corn


----------



## ks - learning to fly

corn - field


----------



## Cirdan

field - battle


----------



## jezr74

battle - cry


----------



## ks - learning to fly

cry - laugh


----------



## jezr74

laugh - comedy


----------



## Cirdan

comedy - Mr Bean


----------



## qwerty

Mr bean - bean


----------



## donald1

Bean = jumping


----------



## jezr74

jumping - hurdles


----------



## tshadowchaser

hurdles - obsatals


----------



## ks - learning to fly

tshadowchaser said:


> hurdles - obsatals



(I'm going to assume you meant...)

'obstacles' - barriers


----------



## Xue Sheng

Barriers - Reef


----------



## Cirdan

reef - coral


----------



## Shai Hulud

Coral - Choral.


----------



## jezr74

Choral - Charcoal


----------



## donald1

charcoal = grill


----------



## Xue Sheng

Grill = Buick


----------



## jezr74

Buick - Chevy


----------



## ks - learning to fly

charcoal - fire


----------



## Cirdan

fire - dragon


----------



## jezr74

Dragon - Treasure


----------



## Cirdan

treasure - chest


----------



## jezr74

Chest - Nuts


----------



## ks - learning to fly

nuts - ganas


----------



## Yondanchris

Ganas - bannana


----------



## donald1

Bannanna = gun


----------



## Yondanchris

Gun - Fun


----------



## elder999

Fun-necromancy!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

necromancy-wizards


----------



## _Simon_

Ah, fun 

Wizard- Harry Potter!


----------



## _Simon_

(Double post...)


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

_Simon_ said:


> (Double post...)


Double post-triple


----------



## _Simon_

Triple- triple bogey


----------



## Buka

Triple bogey- sand trap


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Buka said:


> Triple bogey- sand trap


Sand trap-bunker


----------



## yak sao

Bunker- Archie


----------



## Buka

Archie - Hierarchies


----------



## TSDTexan

Buka said:


> Archie - Hierarchies



Hierarchies - Hercules


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

TSDTexan said:


> Hierarchies - Hercules
> View attachment 21853


Hercules-lions


----------



## TSDTexan

kempodisciple said:


> Hercules-lions


lions = Zardoz


----------



## _Simon_

Zardoz - Dr Zaius


----------



## Buka

Dr Zaius-chorus.


----------



## granfire

Go Sox


----------



## Buka

Go Sox - parade


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

Buka said:


> Go Sox - parade


parade-float


----------



## _Simon_

Float - boat


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf

boat-rote


----------

